# IBCC Equivalence for Pakistan Medical Colleges



## thekhoso

hey guys, here's another person in the whole story. 

i'm going to do my GED exam this june. it's an american high school equivalency exam. besides that, i've registered for my sat II exams this may and inshallah i'll score more than 650 on each exam. my real worry is about getting the equivalency for my GED marks. i've heard that the ibcc is a real trouble for foreign students. i did my o levels in pakistan without urdu, islamiyat and pakistan studies and then 11th and 12th grade, here in tunisia(american system though). could anyone please tell me how exactly the ibcc works? i've very little or no source and also i'm a canadian passport holder.. could they excuse a 'foreigner' in that case for not doing the three compulsary subjects? thank you very much guys. i appreciate your concern in helping others.


----------



## Rehan

thekhoso said:


> hey guys, here's another person in the whole story.
> 
> i'm going to do my GED exam this june. it's an american high school equivalency exam. besides that, i've registered for my sat II exams this may and inshallah i'll score more than 650 on each exam. my real worry is about getting the equivalency for my GED marks. i've heard that the ibcc is a real trouble for foreign students. i did my o levels in pakistan without urdu, islamiyat and pakistan studies and then 11th and 12th grade, here in tunisia(american system though). could anyone please tell me how exactly the ibcc works? i've very little or no source and also i'm a canadian passport holder.. could they excuse a 'foreigner' in that case for not doing the three compulsary subjects? thank you very much guys. i appreciate your concern in helping others.


Well considering that you will be presenting a high school diploma on the American system to the IBCC I highly doubt that you will need to show islamiyat, urdu or pakistan studies. I myself showed my high school transcript and diploma and that's all they asked for.

I don't think you will have any problems---just make sure you do well on those SAT Subject Tests (formerly known as the SAT II).

If anyone else has any more info on this topic please feel free to weigh in!


----------



## thekhoso

wow, medstudentz has really really helped me in finding out about the whole medicine scene in pakistan. thank you for your quick reply. i really appreciate that. i would let you know if i have any more inquiries or any suggestion or anything else. god bless.


----------



## Imran

khoso you goofy *******.


----------



## thekhoso

yeah i guess i came to be a little goofy writing my last post. heh.


----------



## Rehan

Here's a little more information on the IBCC office for anyone who still needs to get their transcripts converted for Pakistan Medical College admission:

Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen
*PLEASE SCROLL DOWN A FEW POSTS FOR THE NEW ADDRESS
*URL: Welcome to Inter Board Committee of Chairman


----------



## Majid

It will be really good if you could just provide a page with information concerning IBCC application, because that would really help users interested in Pakistan medical schools.


----------



## Rehan

Majid,

I believe all the information can be found on the IBCC site that I listed above but if you were having trouble finding it, here are the links more specifically:

http://ibcc.edu.pk/Equivalence/equivalence.asp <== for equivalence info

http://ibcc.edu.pk/Forms/form.asp <== for info regarding submitting the form


Hope this helps


----------



## Majid

thanks bro


----------



## Rehan

Just so everyone knows, IBCC has opened up 4 more office branches in addition to the one they already have in Islamabad.

Their locations and information is provided below:


*Lahore*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,
86 Mozang Road, Lahore, Punjab.
Ph:-042-9203893
Fax:-042-9203893


*Peshawar*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education,
Jamrud Road, Peshawar, N.W.F.P.
Ph:-091-9216454
Fax:-091-9216454


*Karachi*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate Education,
Bakhtairi Youth Centre, North Nazimabad, Karachi, Sindh.
Ph:-021-6639878
Fax:-021-6639878


*Quetta*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,
Samagli Road, Quetta, Balochistan.
Ph:- 081-826716
Fax:- 081-826716


----------



## atenolol

Quetta Zindabad :shock:


----------



## Rehan

IBCC's Islamabad branch has moved!

It's *NO LONGER* at:
House # 342, Street # 97
Islamabad, Pakistan 

and has *moved* to:
Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Building
Sector H-8/4
Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## maik7upurz

Rehan said:


> IBCC's Islamabad branch has moved!
> 
> It's *NO LONGER* at:
> House # 342, Street # 97
> Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> and has *moved* to:
> Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Building
> Sector H-8/4
> Islamabad, Pakistan


Heh, prolly best they moved. You forgot to put which sector for the first address anyway. And thats was the old place, they moved to a markaz after that, and just recently moved to H-8/4 if thats where they are now


----------



## Rehan

Yep, moved to H-8/4. They're a 5 minute walk away from Shifa College now, right next to the Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (FBISE) building.


----------



## Majid

Why is there so much paper work involved to get admitted into Pakistan?

It would have made it more attractive for foreign Pakistanis if the process was more easier. Since around Europe there's less hassle in admission procedures.


----------



## maik7upurz

Because Pakistan is normally a corrupt place where people lie and make fake documents and try to make excuses for everything. They give you such a hassle to make it a pain in the ass for people doing things the 'bogus way'. They want so many documents, all attested, and then they confirm and reconfirm again and again. Just how it works because thats how the society is.


----------



## Majid

maik7upurz said:


> Because Pakistan is normally a corrupt place where people lie and make fake documents and try to make excuses for everything. They give you such a hassle to make it a pain in the ass for people doing things the 'bogus way'. They want so many documents, all attested, and then they confirm and reconfirm again and again. Just how it works because thats how the society is.


well i hope this hassling one day finishes, and we have a efficient system in place.

Because it really is not a good image.


----------



## maik7upurz

you think pakistan cares about its "internal" image??? Its not just foreigners having to deal with these things. Lots and lots of local pakistanis have to deal with them too. I say get used to it because you'll find this kind of trouble everywhere in pakistan, its just how it is really.


----------



## Sadaf

*NEED HELP!!*

ok so...looking at this website mad it sound like its really tough to get into med-schools in pakistan...is that true??

I want to got to AIMC or KE...if not those some other good med-schools in lahore...what r my chances???

Whats more important when applying GPA or SAT score?

And whats up with not having to do pre-med sounds to good to be true

And last but not least what r the benifits of studying in pakistan?
( which is somthin i really want to do!!!)
Plzzzzzzzz help...Sadaf*


----------



## Smeer

hey salam everyone!

Sadaf, GPA is definitely more imporant for the schools you want to go to. AIMC and KE are gov. colleges that don't really look at SAT scores at all. If you're interested in going to a private college like AKU or Shifa, you're going to need to take SAT II subject tests in Bio, Chem, and Physics and score 650 or better. GPA most important, regardless of where you're going to apply, so keep that as high as you can.

Don't mean to shrug off sadaf's post, but I've got some questions too.

I took the SAT II for chem and physics just yesterday. I thought chem was pretty easy. Physics wasn't too bad, but I ran really short on time (I had to leave the last 11 blank!!!  ). Because of that, I'm not sure if I'll make 650, but I'm sure if I retake it and actually finish, I can definitely get over 650. My question is, do private schools only accept your first score or can you send in multiple score reports?

Thx for your time


----------



## Rehan

Great question Smeer,

You can definitely send in multiple score reports but just to be on the safe side I'd personally highlight the higher score and perhaps write a cover letter explaining what your most recent (and therefore most accurate) score is...maybe showing a table with subject and score breakdown for them.

Just make sure you don't score lower!


----------



## Sadaf

Thank for filling me in on the whole GPA thing Smeer...yah im def doing all I can to bring my GPA up as high as possible. Im planning on applying to one private med school Lahore medical college as a back up.But it's so stressful planing on going to college somewere soooo far away cuz there r many things that u can't do till u get to Pakistan... do u know what type of GPA they r looking for?? Also do u know which is more tough to get into AIMC or KE??? 

*and about you question im pretty sure that they look at all ur SAT scores!


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Sadaf, I'm pretty sure KE is more difficult to get into than AIMC. And about the SAT scores, I'm pretty sure that for government colleges, they don't matter very much. I know they matter for private schools like Shifa and AKU, especially your SAT II's. (Could someone who's applied maybe clear that one up for us?)

Just out of curiosity, did anyone take any SAT II's this year? What did you guys think?


----------



## maik7upurz

You people make everything so confusing!!! Basically, in pakistan, you have Private Med School and Public. In either you can apply as a local, or as a foreign-paki. So basically most of you unless you are musharafs son in law, are going to apply as a foreigner. For public, SAT scores = POINTLESS. Your gpa = POINTLESS. An interview? DOESNT EXIST.. Entrance EXAM = NOT NEEDED. What do you need than? BIOLOGY, CHEMISTRY, and PHYSICS (on your high school transcript/college if you took later) and with decent grades. THATS IT!! Private schools = some require SAT 1 maybe, and definetly SAT 2's if you dont plan on giving their entrance exam in lieu of the sats. Viola. Yoboy out


----------



## Rehan

maik7upurz said:


> You people make everything so confusing!!! Basically, in pakistan, you have Private Med School and Public. In either you can apply as a local, or as a foreign-paki. So basically most of you unless you are musharafs son in law, are going to apply as a foreigner. For public, SAT scores = POINTLESS. Your gpa = POINTLESS. An interview? DOESNT EXIST.. Entrance EXAM = NOT NEEDED. What do you need than? BIOLOGY, CHEMISTRY, and PHYSICS (on your high school transcript/college if you took later) and with decent grades. THATS IT!! Private schools = some require SAT 1 maybe, and definetly SAT 2's if you dont plan on giving their entrance exam in lieu of the sats. Viola. Yoboy out


The master has spoken -- everyone interested in applying be sure to read this post and memorize it!


----------



## Natacha

Haha... That was a funny post! Straight to the point, just the way I like it!


----------



## Sadaf

Ok...what ur saying makes me feel like im at the top of the world right now...but it really sounds to good to be true!!! I mean its hard to believe they would'nt look at ur GPA...r u basically saying its not that comptetive to get into a Pak Gov't college?? then why do all these people that live in Pak like my cousins say its really tough...i mean they are pretty smart too. Is it easier to get admission as for foriegners?(cuz thats what i always thought but i would think Pak has changed and being a foreigner is not that big of a deal...any more)


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

yea Sadaf, it is much easier for foreigners than for local Pakis. No offense to anyone, but a lot of really really smart local Pakis get rejected due to the extremely high scores on the entrance exams, and a lot of...um...I'll say this nicely, "not-so-smart" foreigners get accepted because they aren't in that pool of competition.

I'm kind of in the same disbelief as Sadaf...GPA _doesn't_ matter? My desi-straight-A mind set is having difficulty comprehending that. I don't think I've ever seen those three words in the same sentence!


----------



## maik7upurz

YOUR NOT COMPETING WITH LOCALS! Your applying not to one school, but to a pool of 50 or so seats in the entire Pakistan reserved for overseas pakistanis, so your only competing against other foreigners for those seats thats it. Whats so hard to believe about GPA.. This is pakistan after all, there are reasons why we come here instead of going to usa, aka admission is easy into govt colleges relatively.


----------



## Sadaf

I admit it may be easy to get into a govt college but thats only if ur willin to go anywere...but if you want to got to particular places such as KE,FJMC,AIMC gettin admission there is really tough they want the best of the best...u can't just be any old dum person and get in...unless what every body says "if u have connections there should be nooo problem"

* I have a lot of relatives who attended AIMC, FJMC do they count as connections???


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadaf said:


> I admit it may be easy to get into a govt college but thats only if ur willin to go anywere...but if you want to got to particular places such as KE,FJMC,AIMC gettin admission there is really tough they want the best of the best...u can't just be any old dum person and get in...unless what every body says "if u have connections there should be nooo problem"
> 
> * I have a lot of relatives who attended AIMC, FJMC do they count as connections???


AGAIN, if your applying as a foreigner, your only competing with other foreigners for the 4 seats at King Edward, and since it cost like $10,000 there while most other govt schools charge 7 or 5 k, its not that hard. Usually the people who get assigned to king edward back out eventually. So even though King Edward or whatever, they want the "best of the best", they have NOTHING to do with the admission of foreigners on self finance basis, they get a letter from the Economic Affairs division TELLING them who is being assigned to that seat.. PERIOD!


----------



## taimur

*Help*

im an american born citizen. our family moved to pakistan 4 years ago and i have done my o levels in pakistan , WITHOUT the subjects of pak studies and urdu. im currently doing my a levels. My question is how can i be admitted into paki med universites (KE, AKU)? Would my equivalency certificate be made?

taimur


----------



## maik7upurz

taimur said:


> im an american born citizen. our family moved to pakistan 4 years ago and i have done my o levels in pakistan , WITHOUT the subjects of pak studies and urdu. im currently doing my a levels. My question is how can i be admitted into paki med universites (KE, AKU)? Would my equivalency certificate be made?
> 
> taimur


Very good question tomato, I think i'll pass this question on to our Senior PakMed Admission Specialist Rehan.. Curious to see wat he thinks.


----------



## Rehan

Hi Taimur, welcome to Med Studentz 

As far as I know, you *do not* need to have completed Pak studies or Urdu classes in order to get an equivalency certificate made. All you need is English, chemistry, biology, and physics in order to get your O/A level grades converted to the Pakistani Fsc standard.


----------



## taimur

but the ibcc site says that i need to have studied urdu and pak studies and i havent


----------



## Rehan

Taimur, the IBCC website states:


> All Pakistani nationals appearing for examinations from Pakistan shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies alongwith other required subjects to qualify for equivalence.Even if a candidate passes O Level from abroad and appears for A Level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies.


However I don't know how strict they are in enforcing this. None of the American students studying here that I know had to do either Islamiyat or Urdu or Pakistan Studies -- this may be a new rule and its the first time I'm hearing about it which means its either really new or they don't really enforce it. 

Best bet would be to get in touch with IBCC -- you said you're in Lahore, you should just visit their Lahore branch for more information and do report back and let us know what they said. Good luck!


----------



## taimur

the ibcc site says ""[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All Pakistani nationals appearing for examinations from Pakistan shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies alongwith other required subjects to qualify for equivalence.Even if a candidate passes O Level from abroad and appears for A Level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies."" does not apply to me because im not a pakistani national?
[/FONT]


----------



## taimur

oops i just posted the last reply b4 i read urs ......sorry


----------



## taimur

hey but wait....im not a pakistani national? am i?


----------



## Rehan

Yeah, if you're not a Pakistani citizen then I'd assume it doesn't apply to you. Their website seems to contradict itself at times as I think they still have it shown as a compulsory subject for British nationals but lets hope you can get equivalence without needing any of those subjects.


----------



## maik7upurz

haha he just realized hes not a paki.. paki


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

I finally have a _real_ concern. My brother applied to get his equivalence certificate @ the IBCC office in Lahore around the middle of February, and he submitted all the required docs. About a week later, he got this letter saying that his high school diploma was equal to FSc in Pakistan, but that they couldn't give him his equivalence marks yet because they needed to "verify" them. It's been about four or five months now and they still haven't completed the "verification." I have a cousin in Lahore who's been bugging the guys at the office to get the marks back but they keep telling him that they're still being verified and stuff like that. Any sugguestions on how to get those marks out? The deadline for the gov. self-finance and tech. assistance applications is the end of this August so he really needs that equivalence certificate asap.

N e help would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## Rehan

Smeer,

Did your brother submit his transcript in a completely sealed envelope to them straight from his high school? If he didn't, can you mail one (via FedEx or DHL) to your cousin in Lahore and have him take that to IBCC? 

The only thing I can think of is that they have sent a letter to your brother's high school asking for the transcript to be verified as authentic (something they do in a lot of cases) and they are still waiting on a response. 

Problem is, a lot of times high school staff don't respond to the IBCC (either due to a lack of staff able to handle it, or just because they don't care) and your brother's equivalence report will be delayed. So perhaps getting another transcript copy from your brother's high school, not opening it at all, having them stamp the envelope's flap and mailing it just like that to your cousin who can give it to IBCC is your best bet.

That and just bothering them every day about it. #grin


----------



## maik7upurz

Smeer said:


> Salam everyone!
> 
> I finally have a _real_ concern. My brother applied to get his equivalence certificate @ the IBCC office in Lahore around the middle of February, and he submitted all the required docs. About a week later, he got this letter saying that his high school diploma was equal to FSc in Pakistan, but that they couldn't give him his equivalence marks yet because they needed to "verify" them. It's been about four or five months now and they still haven't completed the "verification." I have a cousin in Lahore who's been bugging the guys at the office to get the marks back but they keep telling him that they're still being verified and stuff like that. Any sugguestions on how to get those marks out? The deadline for the gov. self-finance and tech. assistance applications is the end of this August so he really needs that equivalence certificate asap.
> 
> N e help would be appreciated. Thx.


Rehan is right, if there is any bit of doubt about the stuff not being sealed, they will send a letter to the school wherever it is asking for the transcripts to be sent directly to them. Your best off telling your school directly to send a copy of the transcripts official to the IBCC and give the address and everything.

If you need an equivalence so bad, they usually give you a provisional equivalence which is valid for about 6 months.


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Thx for your guys' help Rehan and maik.

We sent a couple of transcripts (about 3-4) with the IBCC application just in case, so I don't think it's a seal problem (and we were really careful to tell our relatives not to open any of them as we were informed earlier that the IBCC folks are really strict about having it sealed).

My brother made a couple of trips over the passed few months to ask the school he graduated from if they recieved any notice or request or anything from the IBCC office(s), and they said that they hadn't, even though the IBCC informed us that they were in the process of verifying.

I'll have my brother go to the office of his former high school and have them send in a new, freshly sealed/stamped transcript and see if that helps any. Thx for the advice.



maik7upurz said:


> If you need an equivalence so bad, they usually give you a provisional equivalence which is valid for about 6 months.


My dad made a few calls yesterday and he also heard about the provisional certificate. I think we might try to obtain one of those so that we have something to put on my brother's application while the IBCC people are still out verifying.

Thx again for everyone's help. Glad to know you guys are here to help #laugh.


----------



## maik7upurz

Smeer said:


> Thx again for everyone's help. Glad to know you guys are here to help #laugh.


Anytime. In a few day we'll try to put our bank account information here so thankful people can make generous contributions =)#yes Gotta love the new smilies rehan hah


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!

Another question about the equivalence process. I've heard that AP classes/tests are pretty much crap when it comes to getting your marks converted, that normal classes and AP classes are counted the same.

My dad recently contacted the IBCC and asked about the equivalence certificate progress, and they said that the only thing they're waiting on now is verification of my brother's AP results, so we had to call the AP services and have them send the IBCC a copy of his scores. Does that mean that the IBCC does factor in AP scores into the equivalence certificate (with a possibility of higher marks if you've done well on them)?


----------



## maik7upurz

Smeer said:


> Salam all!
> 
> Another question about the equivalence process. I've heard that AP classes/tests are pretty much crap when it comes to getting your marks converted, that normal classes and AP classes are counted the same.
> 
> My dad recently contacted the IBCC and asked about the equivalence certificate progress, and they said that the only thing they're waiting on now is verification of my brother's AP results, so we had to call the AP services and have them send the IBCC a copy of his scores. Does that mean that the IBCC does factor in AP scores into the equivalence certificate (with a possibility of higher marks if you've done well on them)?


Its possible you will get better marks with an AP class then with a regular one but thats just up to them really. Theres no rule or perfect calculation that they have shown us really that makes any sense! And I think only an A on an AP will get you extra marks, otherwise a B in AP Chem or a B in regular Chem will prolly not make a difference to them, but who knows.


----------



## Rehan

Yea, maik7upurz is dead on -- when I had my equivalence converted they didn't even seem to take my AP scores into account.

Also as a sidenote, remember that IBCC will take a certain percentage off of your total score because your grades are based on the American system and IBCC considers that method of grading more lenient than the Pakistani one (which in my opinion is open to debate).


----------



## Sadia

damn.. do they think they british system is lenient in comparsion 2 the paki system 2??


----------



## Sadaf

Sadia,

 You just went to Pakistan to apply right?? How was ur experience??


----------



## Sadia

sadaf i did'nt go to apply i jus went to check out the "medicine scene" in pak..and from my analysis t'was rather dry...i joke i joke..on a serious note..i just went over for a break and do some research on the side...and found that i need either the FSc or Alevels in chem bio and physics which i do not have...so i shall start them this yr..which in turn will open my options of applying in the UK (which is highly competitve) or then returning to pakistan and goin private #happy


----------



## maik7upurz

heh, I think everyone is learning the tips and tricks from me and rehan and than showing off their new skills at valuemd heh


----------



## Sadaf

hmmmmm...i would'nt say showing off


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone,



maik7upurz said:


> heh, I think everyone is learning the tips and tricks from me and rehan and than showing off their new skills at valuemd heh


hmm yea there is a hint of truth to that. I will say that I used to post a lot more on valuemd but you guys [Rehan and maik] have real answers and more to say, so I'm converting over to you guys :happy:.

Btw I like the new smilees.

Thx again for all the help...as for the donations, remember, most of us here are pakistani, if it's free we're in, otherwise, screw it.

Hahaha Jk, but seriously, thx for answering my questions.


----------



## Rehan

It's interesting to me how that other site has banned the typing of this site's name in all the posts that show up over here....they're scared of us? #laugh

We should just start signing up with new accounts over there and start telling people via PM to join up over here! #yes


----------



## Sadia

agreed. ^


----------



## maik7upurz

woopie!


----------



## Smeer

#yes


----------



## Sine240

gota give my MEDSTUDENTZ HI5 to maik7upurz guy, if rehan would give me permission to, that this guy is HILARIOUS!!!

keepin the long, redundant topics going in a nonchalant manner...MAIk Guy all the WAYYY..HAHAHHA...#laugh


----------



## LESMISERABLE

Hello Everyone I am new to this forum, I am currently pondering over whether 
I should pursue medicine in pakistan. I currently reside in Canada and follow the Canadian education system. Anyways I am doing my research on which medical school to apply too. Apparently I came up with doing medical in pakistan after my grade 12 exams which ended in June. I plan on going to Dow Medical College. I am trying to contact DOW from the number on their website for the past few days and I even emailed them and no reply. I was just wondering if any of you guys know when are admissions for DOW starting and what are deadlines for application for canadian students. Also IBCC is a pain in the neck, I call the office, this stupid guy picks up and I ask him question and to every question his reply is check our website, I told him that I have checked the website and the info i want is not on there. I want to get my equivalency certificate made and my highschool hasnt issued a diploma yet. i have my graduation and diploma ceremony in September 2006. I do have transcripts available. Thanks to your forum, I came to know alot about med skool application process in Pakistan. The IBCC website says it takes 3-10 days to process application and thats a lie as ppl in the forum claim it took 4-5 months for their application processing.Is there some way to make things go faster. I also asked the guy about provisional certificates and he said they dont grant provisional certificates any more. I am getting very frustrated and dissapointed in the entire application process because I can't get anywhere a) IBCC wont talk properly and give me the info I ask them and b) no one at DOW would pick up the phone and give me info. I have already made a backup plan on going to University of Toronto if I dont get into Med School in Pak. I have good 90% marks but I believe time is against me rite now . IS there any help or any pathway I can take? I dont want to waste 1 yr by studying in Canada and then going to Pakistan, I prefer to start after grade 12 . Thanks a bunch for your input and any replies.


----------



## maik7upurz

LESMISERABLE said:


> Hello Everyone I am new to this forum, I am currently pondering over whether
> I should pursue medicine in pakistan. I currently reside in Canada and follow the Canadian education system. Anyways I am doing my research on which medical school to apply too. Apparently I came up with doing medical in pakistan after my grade 12 exams which ended in June. I plan on going to Dow Medical College. I am trying to contact DOW from the number on their website for the past few days and I even emailed them and no reply. I was just wondering if any of you guys know when are admissions for DOW starting and what are deadlines for application for canadian students. Also IBCC is a pain in the neck, I call the office, this stupid guy picks up and I ask him question and to every question his reply is check our website, I told him that I have checked the website and the info i want is not on there. I want to get my equivalency certificate made and my highschool hasnt issued a diploma yet. i have my graduation and diploma ceremony in September 2006. I do have transcripts available. Thanks to your forum, I came to know alot about med skool application process in Pakistan. The IBCC website says it takes 3-10 days to process application and thats a lie as ppl in the forum claim it took 4-5 months for their application processing.Is there some way to make things go faster. I also asked the guy about provisional certificates and he said they dont grant provisional certificates any more. I am getting very frustrated and dissapointed in the entire application process because I can't get anywhere a) IBCC wont talk properly and give me the info I ask them and b) no one at DOW would pick up the phone and give me info. I have already made a backup plan on going to University of Toronto if I dont get into Med School in Pak. I have good 90% marks but I believe time is against me rite now . IS there any help or any pathway I can take? I dont want to waste 1 yr by studying in Canada and then going to Pakistan, I prefer to start after grade 12 . Thanks a bunch for your input and any replies.


First of all, Would like to tell I saw the Sine-CharSoBeese that my nickname stands for "Make 7-Up Yours" hah alright w/that out of the way lets proceed to another silly canadian question which sounds more like a question from a Pakistani who moved to Canada when they were 7.

If you have gone through this website, like you said you have, it doesnt show from your post =). Lets break it down. again.. Your pondering whether or not to attend medical school in Pakistan. Well ponder-not my friend from the punt of all south park jokes, medical school in pakistan is not like portrayed in india through cheap bollywood films. There will be no dancing/singing (ok some students in the back benches do) <-- yes govt schools dont have chairs you sit in benches but cheek to but cheek. Girls sit on one side of the room, guys on the other half. I find that sitting up 70% of the way and towards the middle makes for the best view point of da ladeez.

I'm glad that since you reside in Canada you follow the Canadian Education System, would suck if you followed the Pakistani one!!! First of All, I'm assuming your going to apply as a foreigner, well forget about specifics for now! You cant apply directly to dow, you apply to the Economic Affairs Division in Islamabad to all the GOVERNMENT medical schools in the country listing your first, second, third preferences etc. 

Anyway, as far as contacting dow or any govt medical school for that matter, no reason as I specified above. Actually, I go to a govt med school in Pakistan and I would never call them for anything. They dont even help you when your physically there in their face, so I assume a phone call from Canada isnt gonna make a difference. And email? Website? Those are just formalities, no one checks the emails or updates the website, they just copy and paste their website stuff from other websites.

As far as the IBCC thing is concerned, you will HAVE to have your Diploma!!! Forget bothering w/it if you dont have it. Its a pain in the ass even if you have straight A's and all the documents let alone missing MAJOR ones. Dont even phone them either as their not getting paid anymore to talk to you on the phone than they are for what their doing there. You gotta remember, lots of Pakistan and Foreigners all over the world use their services, their 2 busy for anyone. And it doesnt take months. If you do everything PROPERLY, you can apply for urgent and get it within a week but that usually never happens cuz you will make a mistake or they will make a mistake for you and so Id say its fair to say it will take the average man/woman about a month to get it.

As for what to do in the mean time for a year or so? I say get into a university and take a light load, the exposure will help you broaden yourself. But w/marks like that, admission or not doesnt seem to be the issue but whether or not you can get admitted now as the deadline for foreign student applications is either end of august or october, im not sure its different every year!#laugh #happy #wink #growl


----------



## QnnaQ

*The IB (international bachelorate) program*

Okay i have question about the IBCC Equivlance for Pakistan Medical Colleges, so instead of opening a new therad i am going to post in here. My question is reagarding the IB diplome. Does the IB diplome help in getting a better score on the equivalence conversion? And by how much? How do they convert it into merit points and how much will it help? So the simple question is what does IBCC think about the IB (classes, tests, and the diploma)


----------



## Rehan

QnnaQ said:


> Okay i have question about the IBCC Equivlance for Pakistan Medical Colleges, so instead of opening a new therad i am going to post in here. My question is reagarding the IB diplome. Does the IB diplome help in getting a better score on the equivalence conversion? And by how much? How do they convert it into merit points and how much will it help? So the simple question is what does IBCC think about the IB (classes, tests, and the diploma)


QnnaQ, welcome to Med Studentz! #happy

This is a really good question -- but one I don't have a 100% definitive answer to. IBCC does give some credit for AP test scores but the actual point system has never been published by their office.

They may give the same sort of extra points for the IB program's tests but your best bet would be to talk to IBCC directly.


----------



## maik7upurz

Rehan said:


> QnnaQ, welcome to Med Studentz! #happy
> 
> This is a really good question -- but one I don't have a 100% definitive answer to. IBCC does give some credit for AP test scores but the actual point system has never been published by their office.
> 
> They may give the same sort of extra points for the IB program's tests but your best bet would be to talk to IBCC directly.


I think if you have AP classes, when they convert they just take off less %age thats about it, you have to remind them to do it too.


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!

My cousin just gave me some info. from the IBCC ppl after bugging them a whole lot. He said that if you take AP classes and the AP test, they reduce your score in that particular subject by 10% as opposed to 20%. Now in my opinion, that only works to your advantage if you do well in the AP class and do well on the AP test. Otherwise you're better off taking the college prep classes and getting the 20% taken off. You gotta see how it'll work best for you.

As for IB, I'm guessing it's the same deal as the AP. I don't have any specific information on it, but I do know that the IBCC recognizes the IB program/tests/diploma/etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## QnnaQ

Smeer said:


> Salam all!
> 
> My cousin just gave me some info. from the IBCC ppl after bugging them a whole lot. He said that if you take AP classes and the AP test, they reduce your score in that particular subject by 10% as opposed to 20%. *Now in my opinion, that only works to your advantage if you do well in the AP class and do well on the AP test. Otherwise you're better off taking the college prep classes and getting the 20% taken off. You gotta see how it'll work best for you.*
> 
> As for IB, I'm guessing it's the same deal as the AP. I don't have any specific information on it, but I do know that the IBCC recognizes the IB program/tests/diploma/etc.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Well thats helpfull but i need to know how much it helps because i have a choice to do IB or not. It can be helpfull and hurtfull as well depending on what IBCC gives for it. As u said in *bold *same goes for IB, so i need to decide??? Any suggestions


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

QnnaQ, the reason I say "it depends" is because it depends on what you're aiming for. My opinion is this, if you can get an A in the IB class and a 6 or 7 on the IB test for that particular subject, go for it. You'll get less cut off your IBCC marks. If you think you'll get a B and less than a 6 on the test, it's very likely that you'd get the same IBCC marks for that subject had you taken a basic class but gotten an A in it, _and_ you would have done less work ( a lot less ).


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

I was just wondering, what are some of the highest marks you guys know of anyone who's attended a U.S. school? I know 1100 is the max, but that's pretty much impossible to reach. I thought it would be good to know what some realistic "high marks" are.


----------



## MastahRiz

You've got a high score if you're around 900  (Need a lot of AP classes to reach that!)


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!



MastahRiz said:


> You've got a high score if you're around 900  (Need a lot of AP classes to reach that!)


Dang, that's a lot higher than I expected. That's pretty amazing considering the crazy deductions the IBCC folks make. Thx for the measure tho!


----------



## MastahRiz

You'l almost always come out ahead of what's required (660) even with the deductions as long as you've got a decent high school GPA and some AP classes. There was a time when they didn't even count APs though, and that tends to make more people come out borderline. You have to make sure that they're actually counting your APs by telling them over and over to count those too.


----------



## MastahRiz

Rehan said:


> QnnaQ, welcome to Med Studentz! #happy
> 
> This is a really good question -- but one I don't have a 100% definitive answer to. IBCC does give some credit for AP test scores but the actual point system has never been published by their office.
> 
> They may give the same sort of extra points for the IB program's tests but your best bet would be to talk to IBCC directly.


Some guy at the IBCC told me AP scores can somehow boost your overall score by 20%... Never seen it published anywhere myself either though.#confused


----------



## elysium_111

don't u j/despise the ibcc? as soon as I get into and graduate successfully from medical school, I'm going to actively lobby for their extinction. Seriously. Unless they change their ineptitude and policies, they remain unforgiven. They are soooo not straightforward, and it's driving EVERYBODY CRAZY. #wink


----------



## MastahRiz

*Sadaf*,

Smeer is right for the part about GPA vs. SAT scores, but that doesn't mean SAT scores aren't important. For private schools they can be VERY important. And as for benefits of studying in Pakistan:

1. No Pre-med requirement (it's true!)

2. You're a doctor by as early as 24

3. Studying in an Islamic environment

4. You see ten times the patients with conditions ten times as worse as compared to the US or UK

5. If you're a girl you usually get married by the third year haha.

6. The food in Pakistan, is by far, the best thing about this place.

7. The tuition and living is less costly.

The list goes on. I'm sure other people can add in some more things they like about this place, like the fact that you can buy a dvd for less than two bucks! You can find some pros and cons here

*Smeer*, as for your experience with the Physics SAT II, you can definitely send in more than one score, but you should try not to send in more than one report. What I mean is don't keep mailing them new stuff. Once you've got a score you're happy with, then send in the report. And as far as getting a 650 goes, you have to remember, that it's all relative. When I took my SAT II in physics I got a 730, but I was only in the top 30 percentile, meaning that a great deal of people scored even much higher than that.

So you don't necessarily need to score 100 percent of all questions right, you just need to score better than other people. Remember, when being chased by a bear, you don't need to outrun the bear, you need only to outrun your friend.

Also, scoring a 650 really isn't enough for Shifa anymore. It might be ok for some other private schools, but out of the 1,000 applicants that Shifa gets per year, more than plenty of applicants are sending in scores easily above 700.

Shoot for an 800 and you'll score in the 700s, then you're much more likely to get in. Shifa definitely looks at SAT's when it comes to tie-breakers and such. They get a lot of foreign applicants, out of which they'll accept as many as four. It's true that a 650 is required, but it won't impress anyone.

Use as many practice books as you can, take all the practice tests and do as many practice questions as you can. Practice makes perfect. The tests aren't hard, you just have to get used to taking them, and you will.


----------



## MastahRiz

elysium_111 said:


> don't u j/despise the ibcc? as soon as I get into and graduate successfully from medical school, I'm going to actively lobby for their extinction. Seriously. Unless they change their ineptitude and policies, they remain unforgiven. They are soooo not straightforward, and it's driving EVERYBODY CRAZY. #wink


I hear you loud and clear on this... I think it's absurd as well as outright hilarious the way they can only accept originals of all documents, including a high school diploma. Then when they have the high school diploma in their hands, they feel the need to place a big blue inked check mark across it to show you that "yes we actually looked at it and here's the proof, now we, as well as you can feel like we actually do have real jobs."

I hate those guys.#frown


----------



## maik7upurz

rizzie is in da house man, damn on a roll too


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!

Ok new question. Let's say you've gone to community college or university after high school for a few years, are you still elligible to apply to Pak. Med. Colleges and get your marks converted by the IBCC based on your college transcript, or is it only possible to apply based on high school marks?


----------



## MastahRiz

Smeer,

Yes of course you are still eligible to apply, but IBCC doesn't care about your college transcripts, unless it's to show them that you took a course that you're required to take in high school that you didn't actually take in high school. For example, you have to have taken Physics, but some people never take physics in high school, instead, they wait until jc or university to take it. That's when the college transcript becomes important, otherwise, it's basically useless.


----------



## Rehan

Smeer,

For the most part the IBCC is an agency thats only task is to convert your Secondary schooling grades to the Pakistani equivalent. For Americans, this means your high school grades. However, if you did take a required class at a local community college while during high school (like during a summer) they will generally accept those transcripts and add those classes when calculating your score.

They will not however take a college transcript in lieu of a high school transcript, or take the college transcript as an additional transcript if you already have those required classes on your high school transcript. 

If you've already graduated high school but didn't take one of the IBCC required subjects (e.g. physics) and you took those at a college after high school graduation, the IBCC will sometimes allow it, and other times not. That kind of depends on your ability to talk to them and have them allow it.

If you've already gotten a degree from a college/university (like a Bachelors) then you cannot submit that transcript to IBCC. Instead, you will have to take that transcript to the Higher Education Commission (HEC) and have them do any conversion of grades and equivalence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Yea Rehan that really cleared things up, thx a bunch bro #laugh.


----------



## Sadaf

smeer...did u brother get into a med school in Pakistan???


----------



## Sadaf

MastahRiz said:


> *Sadaf*,
> 
> Smeer is right for the part about GPA vs. SAT scores, but that doesn't mean SAT scores aren't important. For private schools they can be VERY important. And as for benefits of studying in Pakistan:
> 
> 1. No Pre-med requirement (it's true!)
> 
> 2. You're a doctor by as early as 24
> 
> 3. Studying in an Islamic environment
> 
> 4. You see ten times the patients with conditions ten times as worse as compared to the US or UK
> 
> 5. If you're a girl you usually get married by the third year haha.
> 
> 6. The food in Pakistan, is by far, the best thing about this place.
> 
> 7. The tuition and living is less costly.
> 
> The list goes on. I'm sure other people can add in some more things they like about this place, like the fact that you can buy a dvd for less than two bucks! You can find some pros and cons here


yah thats true there are many benefits fir studying Pakistan. Considering how many patients we get to see well have a great clinical experience. Also living in a countrey so diff from were u live in will be an amazing experience too. The only thing I did'nt lke was #5 girls getting married by their 3rd which is sooo dumb but sadly true! And other girls that become doctors and don't even end up practiceing...whats the point???? Just becoming a Doctor for the name is pointless. all thoughs years of studying goes to TRASH.


----------



## MastahRiz

Yup, I hear you loud and clear on that one. Some would say that they even take away seats from guys who would actually end up practicing... Interesting topic to say the least.


----------



## Insha

Heyy everyone..
Well, the IBCC people are a bunch of [email protected]#$
They deducted 20% off my grades coz I have a European diploma.
Apparently the fact that I followed 12 courses and cleared all of them wasn't important enough for them.
And the fact that only 13% of the people in The Netherlands actually obtain this diploma doesn't either.
I personally think I will try my luck elsewhere, but my folks were wondering if
there were any courses which could make my scores of the IBCC equivalence go up
(like giving A-levels in Pak Studies & Islamiyat or maybe AP classes).

I am still stunned at the utter nonsense that has occured.


----------



## MastahRiz

If you're grades are high enough, then even with the 20% deduction you'll still meet the minimum requirement of some med schools in pakistan. Can't worry too much about the IBCC, but yeah, easier said than done.


----------



## BredtobeMed

Assalamualaikum everyone!!!

I just have a straightforward question for u ppl: Ill be applying as a foreigner next year and have IBCC equivalence score of 935. what are my chances of getting into KEMU??


----------



## MastahRiz

I'd say you have a decent shot, but it all depends on how many other foreigners are applying and what their respective equivalence scores are. Best of luck.


----------



## BredtobeMed

Thanks for the reply MatahRiz!!
btw what about tech assistance is there a min requirement for that or is it limited to the top candidates?


----------



## Doc_Ammara

@ bredtobedoctor
ohh thats one big shot! i must say! because you are having this much score after equivlence,so there are bright chances for you to enter KEMC next year! the only thing you have to do is a bit hard-work for entry test exam! though you are already a good student,so i hope you are going to prepare for it well too.so go ahead,u can do it,God willing! 
best wishes,


----------



## BredtobeMed

Thanx for the encouragement doc_ammara, but do i have to give the entrance exam if Im applying as a foreign student?


----------



## UltraSpy

I went to the HEC office today and asked them when are they going to let the foriegn students (self-finance) know if they got accepted meaning the merit list. The guy gave me this website and said to go on it in a couple of days. www.hec.gov.pk/sfs

Note: I checked the website, the list is not up yet. But try later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## UltraSpy

Correction to the ABOVE post. The list on the website is up. Just go on www.hec.gov.pk/sfs and click on the red link on the top of the page. I am sad I didn't make the list but Good Luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam all!

BredtobeMed, if you don't mind, could you share w/us the classes you took, the grades you got, and any AP/IB scores so that we can get a better idea of the scoring system the IBCC uses? Thx ! (It's okay if you don't want to share, I'd totally understand.)


----------



## BredtobeMed

walaikumassalam Smeer,

Well actually i did my A/O levels in Saudi Arabia and Alhamdullah did well in those, checked the ibcc grading system for alevels on their website, calc my score, and hoping its the same as they get. I think the system for high school in US is dif n more complicated than alevels. sorry i couldnt be of much help, but good luck!!

Btw, to ppl in or past pak med schools, I am currently in my first year in bsc and am hoping to complete it in 3 yrs (inshaAllah), after which ill apply for med school, and will also be applying to pak med schools next year. I just wanted to ask your opinion concerning if i should go to pk med or stay in canada. plz share your thoughts n let me know!!! thanks in advance and anyway pray for me that i end up doin wats best for me...


----------



## malik_saabjee

well if u choose to do med in pak... u'll finish it up in 5 years...plus one year houes-job...after that u can return back to canada fur specialization passng the USMLE, etc...
n u'll b xposed to more patients than u ever can b over there in the states or canada...a great clinical xperience...
u'r merit.. 935.. iz gr8... but remember that fsc students r gettng higher upto 980s (the max.) .... still u'v got the marks for K.E.... competition wud b fierce....n u'll hav to study FSC all over from the scratch....every single word... memorisng the lines.. so that'll b a pretty tough job.. b prepard fur it if u intend fur medical in pak... 

im on my way to some medical kollege... pray i get into one...did a-levelz... need more info.. b happy to help


----------



## Rehan

Just to clarify a few things that malik_saabjee commented upon...

1) The 1 year house-job is NOT REQUIRED if you intend on practicing outside of Pakistan.

2) The maximum score for FSC is 1100. Whatever equivalence you get (ie 900) is out of 1100 and the minimum score needed to qualify for medical schools in Pakistan is 660/1100 (60%)


----------



## BredtobeMed

Ive heard its possible to start doing usmle's from 3rd year to save time... is that true? if it is, how hard is it to do that? thnx for the info guys and gud luck Malik_saabjee!!


----------



## Aisha-

salam!

ohhh my god...can anyone help me plzzzz???????? I just did my "Abitur"(after class 13) in Germany...and i want to apply for med studies in pak.... but i still need too much info about that..i do not even know how to start.... and that IBCC stuff..hmmmm i alos do not understand much of it coz theres just O- ans A-level....so can anyone guide me what to do next and how and where and so on???? I d be soo thankful!!!!

wassalam

Aisha


----------



## MastahRiz

*Bredtobemed,

*Most foreign medical graduates wait a few months after graduation to take their USMLE, but some do try and take Step 1 of the USMLE as early as at the end of their fourth year. That's the year by which you've completed all of the courses which are covered on the Step 1. You can also take part of the Step 2, which a lot of people do without having completed the Step 1.

The Step 1 is more difficult and therefore most, if not all foreign graduates wait till after graduation to take it, whereas the Step 2 has pass/fail sections which you can take earlier.

Trying to take your Step 1 while still in medical school will prove to be challenging if not next to impossible, but it can be done. It would be very time consuming and you would have to make sacrifices such as going for research/clinical electives. In the end you only save about 8 months from taking the Step 1 early, so in my personal opinion, it's not worth it.

*Aisha-,

*For this year the medical schools have all reached their deadlines for admission. You'd have to wait till next year to apply. In the meantime, you should familiarize yourself with a few terms such as IBCC equivalence, Entrance tests, A/O Levels, domiciles, government/private medical schools, and application deadlines, all of which are currently spread out throughout the forum. A good place to start would be this thread on Pakistani medical school admissions.


----------



## purpleprism

Aisha- said:


> salam!
> 
> ohhh my god...can anyone help me plzzzz???????? I just did my "Abitur"(after class 13) in Germany...and i want to apply for med studies in pak.... but i still need too much info about that..i do not even know how to start.... and that IBCC stuff..hmmmm i alos do not understand much of it coz theres just O- ans A-level....so can anyone guide me what to do next and how and where and so on???? I d be soo thankful!!!!
> 
> wassalam
> 
> Aisha


Aisha-,

Because you followed the German school system what you will need to do is take your secondary school transcripts and submit them to the IBCC office in Pakistan to have your scores converted to the Pakistani Fsc system standard.

If your transcripts are in German and not English you will first have to submit them to the National University of Modern Languages (NUML) in Islamabad to have them translated into English and then you can submit them to the IBCC main office.

Feel free to ask any other questions you have right here. #yes


----------



## foxracer11373

how do you calculate your equivalence exactly?


----------



## Aisha-

rubina said:


> Aisha-,
> 
> Because you followed the German school system what you will need to do is take your secondary school transcripts and submit them to the IBCC office in Pakistan to have your scores converted to the Pakistani Fsc system standard.
> 
> If your transcripts are in German and not English you will first have to submit them to the National University of Modern Languages (NUML) in Islamabad to have them translated into English and then you can submit them to the IBCC main office.
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions you have right here. #yes


salam rubina!

thank u soo much!!!#grin :happy: ..now i at least know what to do next...sooo

as my transcripts are in german, i ll send them to the NUML..

*Mailing Address:* Department of Economics 1st Floor, D - Block, National University of Modern Languages (NUML) Sector H - 9, Islamabad. PAKISTAN 
right??? do i have to write them that i want to study and this and that or can i just send it there???

and then i ll send it to IBCC...so it does not matter to which adress coz there are 4 or something like...

*Lahore*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Regional Office at Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]86 Mozang Road, Lahore, Punjab.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ph:-042-9203893[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fax:-042-9203893[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]would be ok???? and i would have to send the filled equivalence form and pay the fee for that..but how much is it for me?? theres just soemthing for ppl from abroad $70 or so...is it right?? and where do i have to pay it?? and another problem will be to fill out that paper....theres again A and O level and stuff....#confused ...[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]okidoki..thats enough for now...when i managed all this...whats next then??[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]and yes... can i somehow find out what score my marks would be in the pakistani fsc system???[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]okidoki...sorry sorry sorry..i know im asking a lot!! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]so thank u sooo much in advance for helping me....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]wassalam[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aisha[/FONT]


----------



## Rehan

You can find some details as to how they convert British system (O/A Levels) grades here, but they don't have a clearly spelled out method for how they calculate the American system grades.


----------



## Rehan

Hey Aisha-,

Do you have any family in Islamabad or anywhere in Pakistan? I would _strongly recommend_ you send all your paperwork to them and then have them go in person and take care of the translation and the IBCC work.

Not only will you get your stuff taken care of much faster, you also will only have to pay Rs. 1500 for the IBCC processing rather than $70 USD. But yea, the main reason is that IBCC needs someone there constantly harassing them to get the work done so if you have any family, send it to them and have them follow up on it.


----------



## Aisha-

hay rehan!

yes i could send it to someone in pakistan..not my fam i think coz they dont know much about university stuff and they live in a village so it ll be too difficult for them to go there.....

but i ll find someone who could take care of that....but first i ll have to get it translated into english rubina told me....cant i do it in germany?? hmm or i ll alos tell someone in pakistan to do it and then to get it to the IBCC....hmmm

ok..thanks for ur advice!

Aisha


----------



## MastahRiz

They can translate it here in Islamabad, which I'm sure means you could also get it translated in Germany, (much easier I might add).


----------



## Aisha-

okidoki thanks..i already wrote a letter to the embassy of pakistan here..so maybe they ll tell me about that too....

thanks..


----------



## Rehan

Aisha- said:


> okidoki thanks..i already wrote a letter to the embassy of pakistan here..so maybe they ll tell me about that too....
> 
> thanks..


Aisha-

Yeah, your best bet is to check with the Embassy of Pakistan AND the IBCC head office in Islamabad. They may not accept a translated document from anywhere other than NUML as they may not be able to know with 100% certainty that the translation from anywhere else is acceptable.

What I'm saying is that IBCC may only trust NUML and not some other authority so you may want to check on that before you have someone else do it.

Good Luck! #yes


----------



## Aisha-

hay salam!

i got some questions again....i didnt have physics, chemitry and biology in my "Abitur" exam but did biology untill class 13 and ither ..hmm i did it too but maybe untill class 10 or so....do i have to do some tests then?? and what could u tell me how to prepare for that (i want to apply for med for next year)....

and are there other entrance tests for me?? if so then how are my chances that i ll pass them successfully???

thanks...

Aisha


----------



## Rehan

Aisha- said:


> hay salam!
> 
> i got some questions again....i didnt have physics, chemitry and biology in my "Abitur" exam but did biology untill class 13 and ither ..hmm i did it too but maybe untill class 10 or so....do i have to do some tests then?? and what could u tell me how to prepare for that (i want to apply for med for next year)....


Please look at the IBCC website for details regarding subjects which are required. You need 4 years of English, 1 year of chemistry, 1 year of physics, and 1 year of biology. You may also need a certain amount of mathematics classes. If you have not fulfilled these requirements you will have to take those classes before you apply. Or you will have to study those subjects from Pakistan's FSc curriculum and take those exams in Pakistan to show that you have the basic pre-medical knowledge required.

I don't know what "Abitur" is so you need to figure out what grades those are and how they equate with Pakistan's education system.



Aisha- said:


> and are there other entrance tests for me?? if so then how are my chances that i ll pass them successfully???
> 
> thanks...
> 
> Aisha


There is no way either I or anyone else on this forum knows what your chances are of passing any exam -- we don't know who you are or what you're capable of.

Rather than asking such broad, open-ended questions you should do the hard part of researching requirements (which have been stated in this thread on numerous occasions) on your own and then ask specific detailed questions here.

Entrance tests are near the end of the admissions process. Since you currently have non-English transcripts and no IBCC certificate, your first step is to obtain that. Then you will know exactly how your educational background relates to the Pakistani system and what you need to do to be eligible.


Good luck.


----------



## Aisha-

Rehan said:


> Please look at the IBCC website for details....
> 
> I don't know what "Abitur" is so you need to figure out what grades those are and how they equate with Pakistan's education system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way either I or anyone else on this forum knows what your chances are of passing any exam -- we don't know who you are or what you're capable of.
> 
> Rather than asking such broad, open-ended questions you should do the hard part of researching requirements (which have been stated in this thread on numerous occasions) on your own and then ask specific detailed questions here.
> 
> Entrance tests are near the end of the admissions process. Since you currently have non-English transcripts and no IBCC certificate, your first step is to obtain that. Then you will know exactly how your educational background relates to the Pakistani system and what you need to do to be eligible.
> 
> .


 
Fiiiirst of all..the wonderful IBCC website has the important links which i need to know about the german equivalence "under construction" for many days now..so i cannot look for it...
sorry that i do not know about the pakistani education system myself....
another thing: i already did "the hard part of researching requirements"..i know how to do the translation and IBCC stuff now...but the fact that most ppl in this forum talk about US or UK education system does not help me in any way....
i even tried to contact several universities but they cannot even reply my mails...
and im not that lucky to say that i have some ppl in pak who can help me to deal with this stuff and i also cannot just go there to get information....
and as i already study now and have to travel daily four hours beside that i cannot read every page in this forum....

and to the entrance test: its a huge decision for me to go to pakistan..i cannot just apply and then i go there and then oops i notice that i cannot pass the entrance test and then i just go back to germany and even lost my studies here coz i went away...hope u understand it...

and last thing...if u dont want to reply my open-ended questions then just leave it or say go and look somewhere else....would be less to write for u then to explain it like u did...

thanks anyways

Aisha


----------



## Rehan

If you're interested in applying for next year (Fall 2007), just try to get your IBCC Equivalence Certificate. Even if the German part of the IBCC site is under construction, the requirements in terms of subjects will be the same for all Non-Pakistani nationals so just make sure you have those classes.

If you don't have them, enroll in those classes in Germany if you can and once you have those transcripts send them all together via certified courier mail to the IBCC office in Islamabad. There are multiple IBCC offices in Pakistan but the Islamabad office is the head office so to save time anyone sending anything from abroad should send it to the Islamabad office.

Since there's still a year left, don't worry about it, you have plenty of time to take care of whatever requirements you need.


----------



## yorkgal20

hey guys, i have a question.... what makes the ibcc people suspicious and want to verify ur transcript.. do they still waste ur time even if it is sealed... 
i am terrified to learn that ibcc people can take up to 3-4 MONTHSSS just to verfiy one's transcript..


----------



## Rehan

yorkgal20 said:


> hey guys, i have a question.... what makes the ibcc people suspicious and want to verify ur transcript.. do they still waste ur time even if it is sealed...
> i am terrified to learn that ibcc people can take up to 3-4 MONTHSSS just to verfiy one's transcript..


Hi, welcome to the forum.

IBCC will as a matter of standard policy ALWAYS send a verification letter to the school that issued the transcript to verify the grades whether the transcript you provide them was sealed or not sealed. That is just their policy.

As far as the time delay, don't worry. They will provide you a letter with your score so that you can give it to schools for admissions even before the verification comes back from your school. The letter will not be the full certificate but it can be used to apply to a medical college. Later after your grades have been verified you can go back to IBCC and get your full certificate made.

But yeah, the verification process won't delay you applying to medical colleges.


----------



## yorkgal20

*ibcc*



Rehan said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> IBCC will as a matter of standard policy ALWAYS send a verification letter to the school that issued the transcript to verify the grades whether the transcript you provide them was sealed or not sealed. That is just their policy.
> 
> As far as the time delay, don't worry. They will provide you a letter with your score so that you can give it to schools for admissions even before the verification comes back from your school. The letter will not be the full certificate but it can be used to apply to a medical college. Later after your grades have been verified you can go back to IBCC and get your full certificate made.
> 
> But yeah, the verification process won't delay you applying to medical colleges.



Hi Rehan, 

Thank for you really fast reply. 

I have another question. The letter they give u after u give them ur transcript is the "provisional certificate" right?? is that what you are talking
about??.... 
well, i thought they stop giving that and now they just give the full certificate... 
let me know if you think different..


----------



## Rehan

Hey YorkGal,

You're right -- they stopped giving out provisional certificates. Provisional certificates used to look just like the real certificate except that they said they were provisional on them and were only valid for three months. The letter they give you is just an "Admissions Letter" - -they don't call it the provisional certificate.


----------



## yorkgal20

Rehan said:


> Hey YorkGal,
> 
> You're right -- they stopped giving out provisional certificates. Provisional certificates used to look just like the real certificate except that they said they were provisional on them and were only valid for three months. The letter they give you is just an "Admissions Letter" - -they don't call it the provisional certificate.


Hi Rehan, once again thanks for ur fast reply..... 

1. okay, so my question is that after i submit my transcript to IBCC they will give me a "Admission Letter" in replacement of the so called "Provisional Certificate"? 

2. So when will they give me the actual Proper Eqivalence Certificate?? 

3. Do they give the "proper Eqivalence Certificate" in three days or is the admission letter that they give in three days?

4. OR is the new "admission letter" is the only thing they give now as compared to old times where they would first issue u a "provisional certificate then the 'the proper Eqivalence Certificate"

---How does pakistan work???


----------



## Rehan

yorkgal20 said:


> Hi Rehan, once again thanks for ur fast reply.....
> 
> 1. okay, so my question is that after i submit my transcript to IBCC they will give me a "Admission Letter" in replacement of the so called "Provisional Certificate"?
> 
> 2. So when will they give me the actual Proper Eqivalence Certificate??
> 
> 3. Do they give the "proper Eqivalence Certificate" in three days or is the admission letter that they give in three days?
> 
> 4. OR is the new "admission letter" is the only thing they give now as compared to old times where they would first issue u a "provisional certificate then the 'the proper Eqivalence Certificate"
> 
> ---How does pakistan work???


In response to your questions:

Yes, you will get the Admission Letter instead of a Provisional Certificate. They no longer give provisional certificates.
The actual Equivalence Certificate will given after your school writes back and confirms the accuracy of your transcripts. They say for you to usually come back in 2-3 months to get your official equivalence certificate. You DON'T NEED THIS TO APPLY TO MEDICAL COLLEGES THOUGH -- JUST THE ADMISSIONS LETTER IS SUFFICIENT.
They give the admissions letter in 3-7 days.
Admissions Letter first (in 3-7 days) followed by actual Equivalence Certificate a few months later (upon validation of your transcripts).
Hope this helps #grin


----------



## yorkgal20

Rehan said:


> In response to your questions:
> Yes, you will get the Admission Letter instead of a Provisional Certificate. They no longer give provisional certificates.
> The actual Equivalence Certificate will given after your school writes back and confirms the accuracy of your transcripts. They say for you to usually come back in 2-3 months to get your official equivalence certificate. You DON'T NEED THIS TO APPLY TO MEDICAL COLLEGES THOUGH -- JUST THE ADMISSIONS LETTER IS SUFFICIENT.
> They give the admissions letter in 3-7 days.
> Admissions Letter first (in 3-7 days) followed by actual Equivalence Certificate a few months later (upon validation of your transcripts).
> Hope this helps #grin


Hi rehan, thanks for ur reply... 

i have another question... 
1. how would i know if my school will write them a letter or not?? should i contact my school?? jez, do they really do this for all the foreign students?? how interesting...


----------



## Rehan

Most schools will reply on their own if they receive a formal letter from a government body (such as the IBCC) but if you're worried about them taking their time in responding I'd recommend getting in touch with your school's office and letting them know about it.


----------



## yorkgal20

Hi guys
Does anyone have any experience with IBCC in karachi??? DO those IBCC guys in karachi give trouble just like the ones in Islamabad??


----------



## MastahRiz

yorkgal20 said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone have any experience with IBCC in karachi??? DO those IBCC guys in karachi give trouble just like the ones in Islamabad??


I'm sure they do, and I'd say it's not just a matter of IBCC, it's a matter of needing to get something done and people not giving a crap.#yes


----------



## yorkgal20

Thanks mastahRiz, thanks for ur reponse...


----------



## yorkgal20

hey guys.. i have a question about physics. i know it is required for med school in pakistan but do we actually study it in med schoool...


----------



## Rehan

No there's no actual physics class that you take in medical school but you still need to have studied physics in your pre-medical curriculum so that you understand a lot of the concepts in medicine that heavily rely on a sound basic knowledge of physics.


----------



## maik7upurz

Physics does not really help in med school. Background in some science helps a lot but the way pakistani schools work, everyone memorizes, so any pak medical student could excel in any profession because all they do is study and memorize.


----------



## MastahRiz

I'd agree with Maik7upUrz, Actual physics concepts aren't used that often, if at all, but having taken Physics exposes your brain to different ways of thinking that you aren't used to, and that's what makes it a valuable class for any tier of higher education.
Naw mean?


----------



## Sadaf

*Haha…I meant 2007!! Well Rehan I guess your right better safe then sorry. But I’m not going to let them waste my time I’m going to go to them every day and ask them about my progress.#angry Hopefully they’ll be so annoyed of me that they’ll want to get my work done and get rid of me. And I’m also going to tell them I’m very limited with time (I have to go back to the States at then end of June so plzzz hurry up!!..yah right) so that they make an effort to go a bit faster. Just like getting cloths made in Pakistan if you tell them that u have to go to a wedding unless you lie to them and tell them the wedding is a week before there not going to give the cloths to u till the day before. Pakistani’s tend to be very last minute people. My family has a lot of good connections in Pakistan so hopefully they will be some help!! Oh yah dose anyone know if people in the police can be of some help like if there in a high postion??*


----------



## UltraSpy

Sadaf said:


> *Oh yah dose anyone know if people in the police can be of some help like if there in a high postion??*


If they are in high places then they can help you attest your documents. Saves you time and effort from going to government offices to attest documents. My dad is an assitant commisioner and he attested all my papers. Also the IBCC people wouldn't give me a provisional equivalence certificate unless they said they had to verify it from my high school, and i only had a week left to turn in my papers. So my dad knew a minister, and he talked to the IBCC dude and he gave us a provisional certificate. So basically if you know people, and they know people it can be VERY helpful. Its known to us as networking but here its called Safarish.Good Luck.:happy:


----------



## maik7upurz

They are always jerks bout "confirming it directly from your high school in usa" all the time and when the high school gets something in the mail from PAKISTAN of all places they freak out of course then they read the funny english "hi we from pakistan.. country next to india. we want confirm you results of student name this. please reply us if you can please we be grate full of you". 

For mine I think I literally had to call my counselor in high school it had been 3 years since I graduated and I was like hey you didnt happen to get anything in the mail from oh say.. pakistan lately did you hah. 

Provisional expires in 6 months though and after that its completely useless, but you shouldnt lose it because you have to return it to get the proper equivalence.


----------



## UltraSpy

maik7upurz said:


> They are always jerks bout "confirming it directly from your high school in usa" all the time and when the high school gets something in the mail from PAKISTAN of all places they freak out of course then they read the funny english "hi we from pakistan.. country next to india. we want confirm you results of student name this. please reply us if you can please we be grate full of you".
> 
> For mine I think I literally had to call my counselor in high school it had been 3 years since I graduated and I was like hey you didnt happen to get anything in the mail from oh say.. pakistan lately did you hah.
> 
> Provisional expires in 6 months though and after that its completely useless, but you shouldnt lose it because you have to return it to get the proper equivalence.


 

Yea I faxed my counselor and told her, and I also told my uncle to go to the high school and tell them, but they say they didn't recieve anything. Eventhough its been like two months and the IBCC people say we sent them. If I ever lose it and go on a killing rampage, IBCC people are on the top of the list along with those people who walk and ride their bikes in the middle of the road.


----------



## maik7upurz

You can just ask your school to send copies of your transcripts directly to the IBCC anyway even if they didnt get the letters, just ask the IBCC who they should mail it to exactly, details, what to include, address etc.


----------



## soursugar

hey ppl... im also planning on applying to agha khan but also going to apply all over lahore... i'll go wherever i get in.. the prob is i read the interboard site n it says tht they take of 20% marks for foreign students... wats tht suppose to mean? i mean if they do tht then no foreign student has a chance... ne1 got an explanation to tht... thnx!!


----------



## MastahRiz

This question has already been answered numerous times throughout the threads regarding IBCC. Please go back and read them.


----------



## soursugar

lol... sorry!! thnx for the info... k here's the thing my current gpa is a 3.6 n i've taken all of the required classes (ap bio n ap chem also) but the thing is i need to get an idea whether i have a chance at a med skool in paki or not cuz i really dnt wanna waste my time if dnt... im already gonna miss more than 1 semester of college n if i dnt have a chance i dnt wanna bother even trying n insteadgo back to the states in the summer n start uni this august... also if we're applying as foreign students on a self finance basis do we hafto take the entrance exams or are we exempted?... so if u guys cud help me out i'd be really greatful! thnx! eid mubarak n a happy new year to u all!!!


----------



## DesiGrl98

soursugar said:


> lol... sorry!! thnx for the info... k here's the thing my current gpa is a 3.6 n i've taken all of the required classes (ap bio n ap chem also) but the thing is i need to get an idea whether i have a chance at a med skool in paki or not cuz i really dnt wanna waste my time if dnt... im already gonna miss more than 1 semester of college n if i dnt have a chance i dnt wanna bother even trying n insteadgo back to the states in the summer n start uni this august... also if we're applying as foreign students on a self finance basis do we hafto take the entrance exams or are we exempted?... so if u guys cud help me out i'd be really greatful! thnx! eid mubarak n a happy new year to u all!!!


From what I have learned so far from this site is that if you have a good equivalence score, then you're pretty much in. And to have a good score, you must have good grades in the required courses and a good gpa, also keep in mind that the IBCC takes off 20%. Oh yeah and taking the exam is not necessary for foreign students on self finance scheme.


----------



## DesiGrl98

Questions

What GPA do the IBCC consider, is it the over all GPA of your senior year, or the average for all your high school years?
Do Honors classes help with your score? What about scholarship classes?
On the IBCC website they give you an example on how they score, the example says a person got a C in the class, so the marks out of a hundred are 65, is that how it works, or is that with the 20% off? #confused
And, what Math class do they take the grade of?


----------



## MastahRiz

Overall High School GPA, honors classes don't count as far as I know, and I don't know what Scholarship classes are.

I think the 65 points for a C is with the 20% off already. 

Not sure about what math class they consider.


----------



## DesiGrl98

Thanks for you help MastahRiz. Scholarship classes are in between honors and regular, they help your gpa, but I dont think they have any other importance.


----------



## Rehan

The 20% is not deducted from every individual class you take. Rather they add up your classes just like you were a Pakistani graduate, add up all your total points and then deduct 20% from the total if you are an American and 10% if you're a Canadian high school graduate. So if they show a 65 out of 100, that means a C ALWAYS equals 65 out of 100. There is no per grade deduction only a deduction from the total of all your classes. I hope this makes sense.

My source is the IBCC website linked earlier in this thread where they state the rules as such:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As per conversion  formula the marks/grades will be first equated with Pak equivalent marks as given in the related context and then 10% marks will be deducted from the total marks.[/FONT]


Ignore the 10% -- thats for Canadians -- it is 20% for American grads.


----------



## maik7upurz

Its 20% deduction from USA and 10% deduction from Canadian Graduates, IBCC for some wacked reason say Canadian education is "more difficult" or something or more closely related to the British/Pak system, which is retarded in my opinion. Therefore you will see a higher percentage of Canadians as foreigners in Pak Med.


----------



## DesiGrl98

Oh alright I get it, thanks guys!


----------



## sabubu

so we are exempted from the entrance test if we're self finance??


----------



## farooq

Are you guys sure that Canadians get 10% deducted???


----------



## falikkhwaja

any1 have any idea how long it takes to get the equivalence certificate from IBCC.since im doing my A-levels and the entry tests i dont think i have to do the SAT's or do I ?


----------



## MastahRiz

You don't need SAT's for the IBCC. It takes anywhere from one day to one month or longer. Best of luck.


----------



## Rehan

It never takes one day. The shortest duration they are willing to process an IBCC certificate in is 3-7 days. It usually does take longer though if there are missing documents.


----------



## khuzeman176

hi, im graduating from high school in America. I want to attend medical school in Pakistan but then i found out about the IBCC requirements. Can u brief me in on those. Also, is the SAT 2 hard and what med school sare good in Pakistan. I heard AKU's great and Shifa. How hard is it to get in those. Thanks


----------



## Rehan

khuzeman176 said:


> hi, im graduating from high school in America. I want to attend medical school in Pakistan but then i found out about the IBCC requirements. Can u brief me in on those. Also, is the SAT 2 hard and what med school sare good in Pakistan. I heard AKU's great and Shifa. How hard is it to get in those. Thanks


All of your questions have already been answered. Please go back and read or use the _Search_ feature of the forum before posting.

Thanks.


----------



## Showman

What's this "school profile" that they demand I send in with all my other stuff?


----------



## Showman

Sorry to both again, but how do I get this: "Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School". And do I have to explain this: "Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student’s transcript"...or does my school have to explain this too?


----------



## Rehan

Showman said:


> What's this "school profile" that they demand I send in with all my other stuff?





Showman said:


> Sorry to both again, but how do I get this: "Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School". And do I have to explain this: "Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student?s transcript"...or does my school have to explain this too?


Showman, 

The School Profile is a piece of paper that your high school will send in the same envelope as your sealed transcript which gives basic information about the school (i.e # of students, years the school has been running, class sizes, % of graduating class attending 4 year universities, etc, etc). It's something the school sends to all universities whenever they send a copy of your transcript -- just ask them, they should know what it is. This profile usually also explains the grading scale (ie. A = 90% and above, B= 80% - 89%, etc)

As far as accreditation goes, your school's original transcript will have some sort of embossed seal or stamp showing which accrediting authority your school is approved by. As long as you tell your school to give you an original transcript with any stamp/embossing on it that they would put on it to send to a regular university then you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Showman

Yea, alright, thanks for the help. I'm pretty sure I can get them to stamp it, if not I'll have to go down to the office of the Ministry of Education.


----------



## azaynab

as-salamu alaikum everyone


why is the ibcc such a pain?? im planning on going to a private dental school in pak, but i need this ibcc thing...im goin to pak in july and i called the school i wanna go to and they said that if i bring an ibcc, theyll let me get in early, meaning ill get into the school provided my marks are above 65% and they'll do the interview early as well...so while i go to pak in july, you guys think it's plausible that ill get the ibcc stuff done in time to present it to the school by the end of my time there? like do you think i could get the ibcc thing done in a week or two? i read this whole thread and it seems that it is possible...but with a lot of work.

also, my school is different...its a private school and independent study program...but i get a transcript and everything like regular schools and everything is the same as regular schools i terms of documents and such, so would this be a problem?

sorry for the number of questions BUT i also wanna know, would IBCC delay the equivalence thing if i personally go and hand them a sealed envelope with all of the documents? why are they such a pain.....urgh..

thank you so much, i learned so much about this ibcc from reading this thread mashAllah


----------



## Rehan

Yes two weeks is possible provided that you have all your documents ready to turn in to them. Handing your documents into them personally won't slow down the process at all -- it will in fact make things go faster than if you mailed everything to them.

Just take a parent with you if possible and have them talk to the people at the IBCC office -- they tend to listen to people who are older more than they pay attention to students.

Your independent study program shouldn't be a problem as long as it is accredited to substitute a high school education by your state.

Also, please change your Location to the state/country in which you're located. If you do not want to list your city, that's fine.

Good luck.


----------



## azaynab

thank you so much! this website has really helped...A LOT!!

urgh i have a feeling this ibcc stuff is gonna take too long  my uncle is in a high position in HEC, so i can ask him about how to do all this inshAllah.

i dunno, i called the dental school and they say that they'll do the interview and see my ibcc thing in july...which is waaay before the actual admissions process :\ its kinda weird lol

inshAllah, i know we all can do it 


mashAllah this process is SO tedious hahaha, one step at a time...

on and i changed my location rehan


----------



## Rehan

azaynab said:


> thank you so much! this website has really helped...A LOT!!
> 
> urgh i have a feeling this ibcc stuff is gonna take too long  my uncle is in a high position in HEC, so i can ask him about how to do all this inshAllah.
> 
> i dunno, i called the dental school and they say that they'll do the interview and see my ibcc thing in july...which is waaay before the actual admissions process :\ its kinda weird lol
> 
> inshAllah, i know we all can do it
> 
> 
> mashAllah this process is SO tedious hahaha, one step at a time...
> 
> on and i changed my location rehan


Good work. If your uncle has a high position in the Higher Education Commission (HEC) take him with you when you are applying for your equivalence. That should help you out in the fact that they will take you seriously. 

From my experience I would say that you have very little to worry about if the dental school is willing to give you an early interview and the chance to have an early admission. They most likely will not care if you get your IBCC certificate in 3 days or 3 weeks. As soon as you get to Pakistan, meet with the school's admission officers and let them know that you've started the IBCC process and will keep them updated. Bring three copies of your official transcript. Two for IBCC (in case they lose one) and one for your school's admissions office. Have your diploma with you and anything else that will show you're a good student.

Insha'Allah, you'll be helping us out on the dental section of this site in less than a year as a 1st year dental student.


----------



## azaynab

urgh okay my school doesn't list courses by grade on my transcript and they're not gonna change this. they usually send a letter to colleges explaining everything along with the transcript. you guys think this is gonna delay the whole ibcc thing? will the ibcc actually do the equivalence thing for me? my school is gonna send a letter explaining everything tho...so i hope that works out.


----------



## Rehan

azaynab said:


> urgh okay my school doesn't list courses by grade on my transcript and they're not gonna change this. they usually send a letter to colleges explaining everything along with the transcript. you guys think this is gonna delay the whole ibcc thing? will the ibcc actually do the equivalence thing for me? my school is gonna send a letter explaining everything tho...so i hope that works out.


How does your school list how you did in a certain course? If they send a letter explaining how its done, and the school is accredited then hopefully everything shall work out.


----------



## azaynab

they have letter grades AND percentages, and yeah it's accredited...hopefully it'll work out :\

thanks for all the help


----------



## azaynab

hmm i have another question. i took some islamic courses at an institute here and that same institute gives out transcripts and stuff...do you all think that IBCC would accept it as islamiyat?


----------



## Rehan

azaynab said:


> hmm i have another question. i took some islamic courses at an institute here and that same institute gives out transcripts and stuff...do you all think that IBCC would accept it as islamiyat?


You don't need Islamiyaat since you're a foreign applicant.


----------



## azaynab

hmm that's true, but i read somewhere on this forum that someone else heard that it might help to show them that you took some sort of islamic class...cant remember where on medstudentz i read this #confused hmmm


----------



## manzsaad

*AP Classes and IBCC equivalence info.*



maik7upurz said:


> I think if you have AP classes, when they convert they just take off less %age thats about it, you have to remind them to do it too.


 
Hi,
can you please tell me what AP classes are as its coming up often. Also, I am a high school graduate in Canada and would like apply for med in Pakistan. I have obtained 83% in grade 11 and 12. Can you please tell me what courses ibcc consider for equivalence and if they only consider grade 12 or also grade 11. And also if ibcc considers repeated courses with better grades. And lastly, does ibcc care if a person has take college level courses or unversity level courses in high school. Any suggestion will be greaty appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Saad


----------



## manzsaad

*equivalence*



BredtobeMed said:


> Assalamualaikum everyone!!!
> 
> I just have a straightforward question for u ppl: Ill be applying as a foreigner next year and have IBCC equivalence score of 935. what are my chances of getting into KEMU??


Hi,
i am also from Canada, can you please tell me how ibcc converted your marks. What was your high school marks in canada. And if you had university or college level course in high school. and if they accept repeated course.
Thanks


----------



## azaynab

Saad - AP classes are classes taken by American students in high school...basically they are harder/college level courses. those who want to challenge themselves take them. im not sure about canadians, cuz im american, but for the most part, they ignore your higher level classes unless its AP and you remind them a lot...i dont know how they factor in canadian higher level classes, but canadians get only 10% chopped off, so you dont need to worry about it too much...americans get 20% chopped off so they want the IBCC to look at their AP scores so they'll get less of a percentage chopped off their overall grades.

someone correct me if i said anything thats false. hope this helps saad.


----------



## Wasanbaloch

Haha, seems like the IBCC likes to does alot of chopping.

I'm just hoping my AP classes count for something better than a regular classes when my grades get converted. All that hard work will kinda be for nothing, but they did help me learn how to study and work hard.


----------



## manzsaad

Hi,
Can someone plz tell me if a person repeats a course, does ibcc consider that.
thanks


----------



## azaynab

what do they want in a sealed envelope? just your transcripts rite? what about your diploma? do you just hand that over to them?

im gonna be giving them two diff transcripts. one is from 9th and 10th grade, and my courses are listed separatly under the grade level...this is from my old school. the other transcript for 11th and 12th grade is from my new school, the grade levels are combined. its independent study, they list the courses by subject area, like social studies courses, mathematics courses, etc. its not divided by grade level and they're gonna give me a letter saying how i can take courses at w/e pace i want and how there school works, along with the transcript. my grades on the first transcript are letter grades, but the grades on my second one from the other school are percentage...will they take off less if they see the actual percentage? both schools are accredidated alhamdulillah. will this cause problems for me? the way my transcripts are and all? hope not. take care, and thanks!


----------



## Rehan

Yeah, just give them the transcripts in a sealed envelope. If the envelope also contains information about your school, who they're accredited by, how they do grading and what those grades mean, etc that's great to have as well.

The diploma doesn't have to be sealed but you will have to show them the original.

I'm not sure what they will do about 11th and 12th grade being put together and the fact that its home-schooling/independent study -- insha'Allah you won't have any problems though. I doubt the fact that its a percentage score and not a letter grade will have any negative effect on it though.

Hope it works out -- and if it does, please do come back and let us know that it did so others can also benefit.

Good luck.


----------



## cuteandcool

hi all 
hmmm well i just joined anyways i wanted 2 know if ur a foriegn student and dont meet the equivalence criteria of IBCC for medical what do we do....where do we go on from there...will they still let us in medical and see our performance in that field....
someone plz give me and answer


----------



## MastahRiz

You can always apply to medical school whether you've got a low equivalence score or a high one, but you should know ahead of time that for government medical colleges in Pakistan, that the IBCC Equivalence score along with the High School Transcript are the only two things that influence their decision for your admission. You can safely assume that the higher your equivalence score is, the higher are your chances for admission.

For private medical colleges in Pakistan, the Equivalence score is still a major determinant of the overall appeal of your application, but you do also have the opportunity to submit things like SAT II scores, or MCAT scores, which may be high enough to help you compensate for some low marks here or there on the High school transcript/Equivalence certificate.


----------



## Rehan

If your IBCC score is not equal to or greater than 660/1100, you cannot apply to medical in Pakistan, no matter what.

No accredited school, either government or private, will even consider your application.

Unfortunately, you need to choose a different field of study.


----------



## Sadaf

my question is my sis is a junior she has all her credits need for pakistan can she do early graduation and apply to med school in Pakistan???


----------



## azaynab

thank you so much rehan! insha' Allah i will let everyone know once i start the IBCC process


----------



## Junnat

ATTENTION:: I don't know how much of a big news this is but for me it was a surprise and a shock that this is the first time "All the links on the IBCC are working." Wow!! They must have hired someone with some common sense in their office! You can download or print the "APPLICATION FORM FOR EQUIVALENCE OF QUALIFICATION," and the "ATTESTATION FORM." Before, these links were not working and i had been going to hte website for now three months or so and this is the first time these forms are available. This was important for me, it must be important for someone else. I didn't needed the Attestation form but i definetely wanted an application form and now i have it. Okay so take care and bye.


----------



## MedGrunt

wow, IBCC is getting something right? it must be a fluke...


----------



## Junnat

MedGrunt said:


> wow, IBCC is getting something right? it must be a fluke...


I still can't believe it...!


----------



## thosa

maik7upurz said:


> You people make everything so confusing!!! Basically, in pakistan, you have Private Med School and Public. In either you can apply as a local, or as a foreign-paki. So basically most of you unless you are musharafs son in law, are going to apply as a foreigner. For public, SAT scores = POINTLESS. Your gpa = POINTLESS. An interview? DOESNT EXIST.. Entrance EXAM = NOT NEEDED. What do you need than? BIOLOGY, CHEMISTRY, and PHYSICS (on your high school transcript/college if you took later) and with decent grades. THATS IT!! Private schools = some require SAT 1 maybe, and definetly SAT 2's if you dont plan on giving their entrance exam in lieu of the sats. Viola. Yoboy out


Are you serious? *Big smile*


----------



## thosa

Rehan said:


> If your IBCC score is not equal to or greater than 660/1100, you cannot apply to medical in Pakistan, no matter what.
> 
> No accredited school, either government or private, will even consider your application.
> 
> Unfortunately, you need to choose a different field of study.


1) If you're a foreigner wanting to study in PK, do u need to take the IBCC test?

2) What sort of test is the IBCC test? Multiple choice?


----------



## Bushi

thosa said:


> 1) If you're a foreigner wanting to study in PK, do u need to take the IBCC test?
> 
> 2) What sort of test is the IBCC test? Multiple choice?


 
you dnt hav to giv any test ... those scores are wat u get when you convert ur grades .. to pakistani standard! 

good luck!


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, he's right.


----------



## Bushi

MastahRiz said:


> Yeah, he's right.


who is right ?#confused 
IBCC TEST?


----------



## MastahRiz

thosa said:


> Are you serious? *Big smile*





thosa said:


> 1) If you're a foreigner wanting to study in PK, do u need to take the IBCC test?
> 
> 2) What sort of test is the IBCC test? Multiple choice?


There is no IBCC test, only grade conversion. Entrance tests are given by government colleges to people who apply as local students.

Maik7UPYours was right with his post that thosa is quoting in her first reply.


----------



## Bushi

aha.......


----------



## thosa

I was surfing this site This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman... and saw that Urdu, Pak-studies and Islamiyat are compulsury for me if I wanna join a med school in PAK... is this true? I've taken Urdu classes before(in which Pak-studies and Islamiyat was also taught), but don't have any certificate or anything... so if I don't have anything with these three subjects on paper, I can kiss Med School in PK goodbye? :S


----------



## MedGrunt

Urdu, Pak-studies and Islamiyat have never been required for foreign applicants before. I got my IBCC equivalence just a few months ago and didn't have any problems with that since i haven't taken any of those. I don't know if this is a new rule by IBCC or just a mistake on their part...


----------



## thosa

Then I think it must be a mistake! I'm smiling again lol, thank you!


----------



## Zuna

I have heard that you have to go through an entrytest, no matter you apply in a government college or private. 

People i have question to you... i read in another post in here that IICM was a really bad college... is it right?
Have anybody studied there... cos i think my uncle in pak, have collect a whole bunch of information about th college for me.
Plz it will be a great help if you can come with some comments on that.


----------



## MastahRiz

If you're applying as a foreigner, you don't have to take ANY entrance test, regardless of whether it's a private or government college.


----------



## Rehan

thosa said:


> I was surfing this site This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman... and saw that Urdu, Pak-studies and Islamiyat are compulsury for me if I wanna join a med school in PAK... is this true? I've taken Urdu classes before(in which Pak-studies and Islamiyat was also taught), but don't have any certificate or anything... so if I don't have anything with these three subjects on paper, I can kiss Med School in PK goodbye? :S


Foreign students are not required to study Urdu. If they are coming from a school system that teaches English they are required to have at least 4 years of English.

Foreigners are not required to have Islamiyaat or Pakistan Studies.


----------



## danny

Rehan said:


> Foreign students are not required to study Urdu. If they are coming from a school system that teaches English they are required to have at least 4 years of English.
> 
> Foreigners are not required to have Islamiyaat or Pakistan Studies.


 
hmmm well it's true that urdu is not required by foreigners but i believe that one should have credit for some second language course other than english as i was required to have that for my equivalency... 

because think about it ... people from pakistan study english as their second language so it wud make sense if foreigners have taken a language course such as in french, spanish etcc... to be on the same ground as locals... and the equivalency would definately make more sense then... however, i'm not 100percent sure on this


----------



## danny

MastahRiz said:


> If you're applying as a foreigner, you don't have to take ANY entrance test, regardless of whether it's a private or government college.


 
Private schools definitely do not have entry test for foreigners... 

but for government... if you're applying through ur local embassy then no entry test for you. however, if one fails to apply thru their local embassy or consulate, then one have to go for entry exam beside being a foreigner ... same was the case for me when i was applying for DMC/ DIMC, i actually had to give the exam and it was no fun at all....


there's another pathway one can take... if you feel the fees for foreigners in private schools is way beyond feasible, then one can try for a local seat but of course with the obvious disadvantages including the entry test and stiff competition

hope that helps


----------



## MastahRiz

Foreign students do not need any sort of second language for entry into medical school or for higher scores on the Equivalence Certificate, nor do they need to take any entrance test (public or private) as long as they apply as a foreign student is supposed to apply. Just to make things perfectly clear.

Not all classes count for credit at the IBCC, and some classes count more than others. For foreigners, there's no requirement of a second language at all.

Also, danny, please try to multi-quote your responses into one post. Thank you.


----------



## danny

sure thing boss... just neew to this... #happy


----------



## Junnat

Anyone (foregigner) who have applied to Pakistan's college or is studying at Pakistan's college must know my questions so please if you can, answer my questions...Thanks!! 

When filling in the "Personal History" (health questions) for the four page application forms.....what in heavens do you put in for these questions...

Eyes Lids______
Corrected?______
Ears: Inspection_____
Glands?______
Thyroid?______ (What in heavens are they asking?? How pathetic....!)
Blood: Hemoglobin____ Red cell per cmm_____ Leucocytes per cmm______???? (Do i really have to get a blood count for this?? ohhh and the and the urine test??...I can't believe they ask tese question...why would they want to know my clood count?)


----------



## Junnat

Also, The form you fill out at IBCC, "Part III: Particulars of the Certificate/Diploma for which equivalence is required"....what are they actually asking? Does anybody know?....i am confused. 

And also they ask about present employment of father....what do i write for [Designation? Departmental Address?] They ask for [N.I.C No.]..which my father doesn't have because he is now an American Citizen...so how do i answer that? Thanks. They ask the most pathetic and non-sense questions on the form and.... in the most unclear way possible....!


----------



## Wasanbaloch

Zuna said:


> I have heard that you have to go through an entrytest, no matter you apply in a government college or private.
> 
> People i have question to you... i read in another post in here that IICM was a really bad college... is it right?
> Have anybody studied there... cos i think my uncle in pak, have collect a whole bunch of information about th college for me.
> Plz it will be a great help if you can come with some comments on that.


I personally have not attended IIMC, but from what I read in this thread, I would not want to end up in the situation described.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...upt-riphah-international-islamic-med-uni.html


----------



## Zuna

Yeah i think the same ... so i am going to take gandhara or army medical. 

And that's that.. 

But thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

hey guys, let's try to keep this thread on topic, namely, IBCC. Thanks


----------



## thosa

MastahRiz said:


> There is no IBCC test, only grade conversion. Entrance tests are given by government colleges to people who apply as local students.
> 
> Maik7UPYours was right with his post that thosa is quoting in her first reply.


Which subject-grades are converted? All of them? Because I have sooo many subjects which are not even equivalent to Pak-studies, such as Danish, German, Greek Mythology, Arts, Religion, History and more...

will it only be my grades in Math, English, Chemistry, Biology and Physics which will be converted?

If yes, then #grin , if no, then#sad ...


----------



## MastahRiz

I'm not exactly sure, but some subjects count for more than others most likely. The only class I can think of right now that might not be counted for anything at all is PE (physical education) or something like home-economics...


----------



## thosa

I read on HEC's website that they will only consider those subjects/grades which are equivalent to the education Pakistani local students have been through...

And these are all my subjects:

Written Project in Biology which counts as a separate subject, English, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, Maths, Danish, German, Greek Mythology, History, Religion, Geography, Music, Arts.

Out of all these subjects, I can only see English, Biology, my project, Chemistry, Physics and Maths being the grade-conversion subjects... it wouldn't make sense for them to consider Religion, Danish etc in their conversion, not relevant to the studies at all and not equivalent to the Pak education system I think...


----------



## thosa

Found this on IBCC's site:



> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]General[/FONT]*
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The major principle for equivalence of qualification is to identify the relevant stage in Pakistani System by considering the number of schooling years and the subjects in foreign and local system.[/FONT]​
> ​
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The certificates and their marks/grades from accredited/recognized
> Examination Boards will be equated with Pak equivalent marks as per approved formula.[/FONT]​
> ​
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The certificates/transcripts issued by the foreign institutions / schools / colleges will be considered and their grades/marks shall be subjected to a deduction to maintain uniformity and range of scores with Pakistani system. As per conversion formula the marks/grades will be first equated with Pak equivalent marks as given in the related context and then 10% marks will be deducted from the total marks.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Subject group of candidate will be shown in the Equivalence Certificate (i.e.Science Group or General Group), as the case may be.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Only academic subjects will be considered for conversion purposes.



[/FONT]
this pretty much shows to me that only the relevant subjects will be converted, not each and every subject... anybody agree?


----------



## MedGrunt

thosa said:


> only the relevant subjects will be converted, not each and every subject... anybody agree?



Yep, IBCC only uses your grades for biology, physics, chem, math and english. Any extra classes like art, foreign languages, etc. aren't counted.


----------



## thosa

Ok, thx for clarifying that!

Now, I've bumped into this 10 % deduction thing a couple of tiems now... does this only happen to US and Canada students or does it also happen to students from other countries?


----------



## MastahRiz

Junnat said:


> Anyone (foregigner) who have applied to Pakistan's college or is studying at Pakistan's college must know my questions so please if you can, answer my questions...Thanks!!
> 
> When filling in the "Personal History" (health questions) for the four page application forms.....what in heavens do you put in for these questions...
> 
> Eyes Lids______
> Corrected?______
> Ears: Inspection_____
> Glands?______
> Thyroid?______ (What in heavens are they asking?? How pathetic....!)
> Blood: Hemoglobin____ Red cell per cmm_____ Leucocytes per cmm______???? (Do i really have to get a blood count for this?? ohhh and the and the urine test??...I can't believe they ask these question...why would they want to know my blood count?)





Junnat said:


> Also, The form you fill out at IBCC, "Part III: Particulars of the Certificate/Diploma for which equivalence is required"....what are they actually asking? Does anybody know?....i am confused.
> 
> And also they ask about present employment of father....what do i write for [Designation? Departmental Address?] They ask for [N.I.C No.]..which my father doesn't have because he is now an American Citizen...so how do i answer that? Thanks. They ask the most pathetic and non-sense questions on the form and.... in the most unclear way possible....!


I never had to fill out any of this stuff back when I applied, so I'm not really sure how to help you. Hopefully someone else who knows what this is all about will drop by. My best guess is that you should get a general physical done at your hospital and just have the doctor give you the standard signed documentation that people get when they're having them done for sports. If you want to do everything formally then go ahead and get the counts done as well.

Or I might just skip all that and write the word 'normal' in every field.

For employment of father, just write whatever he actually does, what his official title is, and where he does it. That shouldn't be too hard.

Your equivalence is required for your high school diploma, that's my best guess. I don't know what the particulars are for it though or what they mean by that.


----------



## Junnat

Thanks for the reply MastahRiz but i don't think i wil be filling these forms formally or writing normal for every question, but thanks anyways. Yes, for the employment section, i will do just that, it's just that the wordings were so different in the application form....


----------



## thosa

MedGrunt said:


> Yep, IBCC only uses your grades for biology, physics, chem, math and english. Any extra classes like art, foreign languages, etc. aren't counted.


Hmm... I have a question again (I know I know, u guys must be getting tired of me asking all these questions by now, lol):

You say that they'll use my Math grades, which I kinda hope they'll ignore... on the IBCC website Pre-Med is located under the Higher Secondary School Certificate section, which is equivalent to college/gymnasium rite? And here there is nothing written about Math being an equivalance requirement... so is there a chance that my math grades(which are not too good, lol) won't be taken into account under the conversion?


----------



## Zuna

as far as i know .... math is equal with bio chem and other demanded subjects.

So math is important


----------



## soursugar

k here's the thing i just got my provisional certificate yesterday n lets just say its not wat i thought it wud be... i had a CGPA of 3.7 n my FSC equivalted grades are 62% (sucks big time i noe! n im still thankful for passing the min requirment)... 1st of all they've started deducting 30% for american high skool grads n they're using tht table they put up on the ibcc site for the letter grades we earn in high skool... yeah i provided a numerical trancript which they said wud use n only deduct 20% but at the end but they refused n just used their own scale... n apparently they've started deducting 20% for british system.... alteast they did tht for a family friend who did her o levels.... n yeah they just want 5 subjects from 11th and 12th grade with the highest grades... bio, chem, phy n english are a must for premed but the 5 one ur choice... i chose precalculus cuz i had a 97 in it... also just be sure to have EVERYTHING they want (list is on their site) n make sure its all sealed signed etc n hopefully they wont bother u... i got my provisional in exactly 1 week, the trick i guess it to go over the checklist like a 100 times n MAKE SURE U HAVE EVERYTHING they want! get extra copies just incase... they wont give u the actual certificate until they have everything verified but atleast u'll get a provisional n start the admission process... anyways gud luck to all!


----------



## Med student 786

hey soursugar did the give u points like 800/1100 or something like that? how does it look like? and the classes you mentioned...do they only look at the highest grade in the 5 subj of chem bio physics english and math...how about like 10th grade and all?? where does all that go?? thanks for the help in advance

salam


----------



## soursugar

well i havent seen it yet cause my uncle has it in paki n i dnt live there but yeah 62% equals to 682/1100... they just want ur major academic subjects with the highest grades n they only use 11th and 12th grade as its an FSC equivalency... they wont count 9th and 10th u can get a matric equivalency done if u want or if u need one but its not counted for the FSC one... again they want academic subjects with the highest grades.. for example lets say u've taken normal hs algebra 1 n then u took precalc, they'll use the subject with the higher score... but for med they will need bio, phy, chem n english but again they'll take the ones with the higher grades like if u've taken chem twice thent he one with the higher grade is counted.... sounds complicated but i hope u get wat im saying


----------



## Med student 786

oo okay i get that sounds fair...i think haha ..but yaa..soo your going to be applying to mbbs or bds?? which school? b/c i heard bds has lower merit soo better chances ...what do you think?


----------



## danny

apply to both, in fact, try to apply to as many institutions as possible, dont take any chances


----------



## Zuna

Hello people 
im in great trouble

I had chosen English at high level i mean A-level in my college. 
in my compulsury english i got 75% marks but in my chosen english subject (written) i got failed. i have just seen my grades. 

I got a 5 in the danish scale. 

so does that mean that i cannot apply for my medical this year? Can i not show my grades of the compulsury english ?

plz answer me as soon as possible

i am very very worried
thanks
Zuna


----------



## danny

why dont you give it a try, go for the equivalency anywayz and lets see if they accept the one with a higher mark... Hope it works out for you


----------



## thosa

soursugar said:


> well i havent seen it yet cause my uncle has it in paki n i dnt live there but yeah 62% equals to 682/1100... they just want ur major academic subjects with the highest grades n they only use 11th and 12th grade as its an FSC equivalency... they wont count 9th and 10th u can get a matric equivalency done if u want or if u need one but its not counted for the FSC one... again they want academic subjects with the highest grades.. for example lets say u've taken normal hs algebra 1 n then u took precalc, they'll use the subject with the higher score... but for med they will need bio, phy, chem n english but again they'll take the ones with the higher grades like if u've taken chem twice thent he one with the higher grade is counted.... sounds complicated but i hope u get wat im saying


 
OOOOh my Goood, that's great news! According to the Danish scale this wud make my score 80 - 81 %!!


----------



## thosa

Zuna said:


> Hello people
> im in great trouble
> 
> I had chosen English at high level i mean A-level in my college.
> in my compulsury english i got 75% marks but in my chosen english subject (written) i got failed. i have just seen my grades.
> 
> I got a 5 in the danish scale.
> 
> so does that mean that i cannot apply for my medical this year? Can i not show my grades of the compulsury english ?
> 
> plz answer me as soon as possible
> 
> i am very very worried
> thanks
> Zuna


As Danny pointed out, get your equivalence certificate, and just hope that they only look at your higher grades... sounds only logical to me that they should do so..


----------



## Zuna

i really hope that 
know im leaving on saturday... and have taken all my papers and everything. So kow im just going for it. and if it does'nt solve out theni will take a fsc. in pakistan.

But im so sure that i will come in, cos i talked to somebody at the ibcc office and they told me that i needed the cumpulsury one.. so

just hope for the best for me .. and plz give me some information if you got any.

And hey.. do anybody know what i need of documents out there.. you know my certificates.. and i think they will need my parents passport copies
anything else ... you think i maybe need?


----------



## thosa

Zuna said:


> i really hope that
> know im leaving on saturday... and have taken all my papers and everything. So kow im just going for it. and if it does'nt solve out theni will take a fsc. in pakistan.
> 
> But im so sure that i will come in, cos i talked to somebody at the ibcc office and they told me that i needed the cumpulsury one.. so
> 
> just hope for the best for me .. and plz give me some information if you got any.
> 
> And hey.. do anybody know what i need of documents out there.. you know my certificates.. and i think they will need my parents passport copies
> anything else ... you think i maybe need?


You'll take an FSC in PK, meaning, u'll study FSC for 2-3 years in Pak to get into medical school there if things don't work out?? Dang, that's what I call passion loll.. If you don't get into medical school, consider doing something else.. but I think insha'Allah u will!


----------



## Zuna

ya .... i am very passionate about that... 

And it is really not about just being called a doctor... it is about being it!And all the other stuff.
if you understand what i mean.

But yeah people... pray for me and i hope that i will make it with allah's will... inshaallah


----------



## Nausha

*lotsa questions!!*

Hi everyone! so i've read like this whole thread so far and i still have a couple of questions regarding the IBCC stuff which werent answered, but first of all an intro- i've just finished my junior yr in high school in Ca, US with fair grades and a good gpa..

1) When converting grades, do they look at the 1st or 2nd semester grades on ur transcript? and i'm very confused on the math grade everyone is talking about (do they require math, or are a lot of people using that because it's one of their highest grades?).

2) So earlier a lot of you were talking of AP classes and how they may help u decrease ur deduction percentage. Now wht if u received an A in a certain AP course, but u didn't do so well on the AP exam? would they use the same amount (20% for americans) of deduction? And, if you decide to retake one of ur AP exams and end up getting a better score, would the IBCC see that on ur transcript and give a care about it? or would they put it into mind and deduct even more?

3) One more thing regarding my senior schedule.. It was mentioned earlier that GPA is very important and u should try to score as high as u can. at my school the AP chem course offered is very hard to pass, even for the most brightest students. im signed up for it, but it may jeopardize my gpa.. wht do u think? should i take the course, and the risk, or just stick with the honors chem course ive already completed?

i'd really appreciate a quick reply with the correct info regarding my questions. Thanks!


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone,

Nausha,



Nausha said:


> When converting grades, do they look at the 1st or 2nd semester grades on ur transcript?


They look at both semesters.



Nausha said:


> i'm very confused on the math grade everyone is talking about (do they require math, or are a lot of people using that because it's one of their highest grades?)


Math is *not* required by any government college nor by most private colleges. A lot of people are probably using that because it's one of their highest grades.



Nausha said:


> Now wht if u received an A in a certain AP course, but u didn't do so well on the AP exam? would they use the same amount (20% for americans) of deduction? And, if you decide to retake one of ur AP exams and end up getting a better score, would the IBCC see that on ur transcript and give a care about it? or would they put it into mind and deduct even more?


That's a really shady area, as no one knows exactly how much AP results affect your IBCC equivalence marks. _My guess_ is that AP classes/tests only boost your marks if you do well in the class (definitely if you get an A, not really sure about a B -- it might not be worth it but again I'm not sure, definitely not worth it if you get a C) and get a good score on the AP test (a 4 or 5). The thing you have to take into consideration is that if you end up just barely passing the AP test and don't do very well in the class, you'll probably get the same marks for the class had you just taken the basic class and gotten a very high grade. Sorry I can't give you an exact answer, but my advice would be don't take an AP class/test just because it's an AP class: make sure you can do well in the class and on the AP test so that you don't end up taking it needlessly if you feel you will do poorly. At the same time, remember, AP classes are an opportunity to raise your IBCC scores. If you get a good grade and get a 4 or 5, you stand a much better chance than people who earned the same letter grade in just the basic class. It's really your call based on how well you can handle the work load and material.

Not sure about retaking AP tests.​ 


Nausha said:


> should i take the course, and the risk, or just stick with the honors chem course ive already completed?


Again, it's really your call. Here's my theory, and again, it's _just_ what I think -- *not* official IBCC info. backed w/results, just what I think based on scores people have received from their equivalence certificates:
If you can get an A in the AP class and a 5 on the AP test, take it for sure - you're IBCC marks will go up.
If you think you'll get a C and/or a 3 on the AP test, don't bother - just take the basic class and get an A or a B.
The shady area is if you think you'll get a B. Your IBCC marks can go up, down, or stay about the same based on what you get on your AP test.


The thing to understand about AP classes is that they give you the opportunity to take AP tests, which are considered as an *external examination* system, and if you read the info on the IBCC website, it says that marks are reduced less for those countries/schools in which external examination systems are used.


----------



## DesiGrl98

If you are a foreign student wanting to apply as a local student and wanting to take the entry test you should follow these guidelines correct? 

If we apply as a local student, do we have to pay the $10,000?


----------



## danny

DesiGrl98 said:


> If you are a foreign student wanting to apply as a local student and wanting to take the entry test you should follow these guidelines correct?
> 
> If we apply as a local student, do we have to pay the $10,000?


 
No, you have to pay the local fees.
If your merit is high enough, you can get on a local seat. However, as usual, the competition is brutal


----------



## DesiGrl98

if you get above a 715 or something in your equiv and a really good score on the entry test, what are your chances?


----------



## danny

DesiGrl98 said:


> if you get above a 715 or something in your equiv and a really good score on the entry test, what are your chances?


Normally, one must a have a minimum of 60 percent to be eligible for any med college.
But having a brief look at their prospectus (http://www.pmc.edu.pk/prospectus_entry.htm), their minimum is set at 715. Hence, it is reasonable to say you have to score higher to even consider their admission, let alone getting hands on their local seats, which are usually hard to get.

I strongly suggest that you give the prospectus a good read. Also see the entry test section; they formulate your final score as such: 70 percent of Fsc score + 30 percent of the entrance test. so if you have a lower Fsc(IBCC equivalence) score to go with, you would pretty much have to ace the entrance test to make your self slightly competitive.

Usually a merit of 83 percent or above (combined Fsc + entrance test) would somewhat guarantee you a local seat (basing this on medical colleges in Sindh, but pretty sure it applies the same in Punjab too). You can do the rest of the math. Hope it helps.

p.s. oh another thing, I am not sure but there might be a requirement for domicile. Please make sure on that.


----------



## DesiGrl98

Thank you very much. I read the entire prospectus twice, and have things highlighted. #happy I have almost everything required, except for the equiv which i cant get till i graduate. I have another question, how can we have a 60% equiv if we get 20% deducted?


----------



## danny

It's not always 20 percent deducted but a better bet would be to have sufficient enough score so after post-deduction, you still stand competitive enough to compete. By the way, i'll reiterate that the PMC minimum requirement is more like 65 percent rather that 60 judging by its prospectus.

Good luck


----------



## DesiGrl98

All right 

Thank you


----------



## bigboi_baller

If someone of you guys that have gone through the whole IBCC process could give us an idea of how they change your grades by telling us what your High School grades/GPA where.

For me I just finished my junior year in HS in sac, CA. I have a 4.3 GPA (4.0 unweighted). I took AP English and Honors Chemistry.

My SAT II scores for Bio is 690 and Chem is 640 (need to take Chem again for sure).

I'm hoping on getting into Shifa


----------



## danny

@bigboi_baller: a 4.3 GPA, that's exceptional man. 

Just improve your sat scores and i can see you already there in med school. InshAllah

Maybe you'd like to check the shifa thread (http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...icine-islamabad-pakistan.html?highlight=shifa), if you're planning to apply for shifa this year. plenty of resourceful info there

Good luck


----------



## bigboi_baller

danny said:


> @bigboi_baller: a 4.3 GPA, that's exceptional man.
> 
> Just improve your sat scores and i can see you already there in med school. InshAllah
> 
> Maybe you'd like to check the shifa thread (http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...icine-islamabad-pakistan.html?highlight=shifa), if you're planning to apply for shifa this year. plenty of resourceful info there
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the quick reply.

In general, for the schools like Shifa/AK that ask for SAT II scores, do they have a formula where they add in GPA to your score to come up with some sort of number or do they consider each thing separately?

I'm basically wondering if I could get by having decent scores like say I get 660 on Chem, 690 Bio, and 690 Physics which isn't all the great (judging by what I've read here) but I have a high GPA (4.2 or 4.3), would that be adequate?


----------



## bigboi_baller

I couldn't figure out to edit my last post, but I also wanted to ask:

I took Bio Accelerated soph yr, but I'm going to take both Physics and Bio 2: Human Anatomy during my Sr. year. Are they going to use both Bio classes grades into account, just the first ones since it is named "Biology", or will they let me choose which one they care about?

I've gathered that they only care about Science (Chem, Bio, Physics), English, and Math. And just for confirmation, I won't be taking any math my senior year but I will have completed 4 years/levels of it, so I should be okay right? I took Alg 1 Accelerated freshmen yr, Geo in summer school, Alg 2 Honors Sophomore yr, and normal Precal Jr year. So thats 4 math courses/levels.


----------



## MastahRiz

No they won't let you choose which bio they'll count, but they'll pick the one that is most like any regular standardized biology course.

And yeah, you're all set with your math situation. No problem there.

No one knows about the score conversion.


----------



## DesiGrl98

We are allowed to apply as a local student if we want, right? The fee for foreigners is too high. #sad


----------



## bigboi_baller

DesiGrl98 said:


> We are allowed to apply as a local student if we want, right? The fee for foreigners is too high. #sad


Yes, madam.


----------



## MastahRiz

You can apply as a local student, but the competition and chances of admission will be completely different than if you had applied as a foreigner.


----------



## Anam

hey guys, i had a few quick questions:

I'm planning on applying to all the public and/or private med schools in pakistan this year. Some of the colleges required Sat II scores and i took them in June and I just sent my ibcc application for equivalence. How long does it usually take for IBCC to send back a reciept of verification? After i get the equivalence, do i then apply to the colleges i want to or does the IBCC send my equivalent grades to colleges directly? I don't know if that makes sense...do i apply to each college separately?..for instance i think Agha Khan is its own college, they hold their own exams and everything but Allama Iqbal Medical College is part of about 10 different colleges collectively known as the college of Health Sciences (i think) and all their exams are administered by the one authority..so do i apply to every college in the Health Sciences or just send in one application? 

^--^ geez im confused...*sigh*
help! #confused


----------



## danny

Anam said:


> After i get the equivalence, do i then apply to the colleges i want to or does the IBCC send my equivalent grades to colleges directly?


You have to apply it by urself. IBCC is solely and only responsible for the equivalence.



Anam said:


> but Allama Iqbal Medical College is part of about 10 different colleges collectively known as the college of Health Sciences (i think) and all their exams are administered by the one authority..so do i apply to every college in the Health Sciences or just send in one application?


Hmmm, i believe in this case u apply to Allama Iqbal Medical College and the other 10 or so colleges you've mentioned are probably affliated to this college. However, i'm not completely sure about this, maybe someone else has a better answer for you.


----------



## Nausha

*what do you think?*

Hey, I've just completed my junior year in high school and I was planning on taking AP chemistry my senior year. The AP course offered at my school is verrry hard to pass with an A and usually jeopardizes students' GPA's. I've heard a lot of talk about the IBCC looking at regular class grades and AP grades as the same thing, and I've already gotten honors chemistry out of the way. However, I'm not really sure on the whole issue regarding whether or not the IBCC looks at GPA; I only know that I should definitely do well on my SAT II's if I want to get into a good college/good IBCC marks. The main reason I was going to take AP chemistry was to prepare myself for the SAT subject test in chemistry.

So what do you think? Should I go ahead and take the course my senior year or stick with what I have now (which is a 4.39 unweighted and a 3.8 weighted)?


----------



## MastahRiz

Nausha said:


> I only know that I should definitely do well on my SAT II's if I want to get into a good college/good IBCC marks. The main reason I was going to take AP chemistry was to prepare myself for the SAT subject test in chemistry.
> 
> So what do you think? Should I go ahead and take the course my senior year or stick with what I have now (which is a 4.39 unweighted and a 3.8 weighted)?



IBCC doesn't care about SAT II scores, and neither do Government colleges. Only private medical schools want to see high scores on SAT II's.

You also don't need AP Chem to score high on the SAT II. If you use the correct preparation materials, you can easily achieve well over 700.

It's better to keep your GPA high, and not risk getting a lower unweighted GPA.


----------



## bigboi_baller

MastahRiz said:


> You also don't need AP Chem to score high on the SAT II. *If you use the correct preparation materials*, you can easily achieve well over 700.


Explain, please.


----------



## MastahRiz

bigboi_baller said:


> Explain, please.


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...bad-pakistan-3.html?highlight=barrons#post536

This post ought to help. Be sure to click this link, it's linked to the specific post, not just the thread.


----------



## Rehan

Anam -- welcome to the forum. 

Allama Iqbal is part of the University of Health Sciences (UHS) and is a government college. For government colleges you only fill out one application through which you are applying to all colleges. You don't have a specific say in which govt. school you go to -- its more like you can give them some preferences but ultimately they place you at a college based upon how your IBCC score ranks with other foreign students applying.


----------



## Sarah08

I'm trying so very hard to understand all this information but its soo confusing!!!! Ok I am going to be a SENIOR this fall (2007). I have already taken a biology,chemistry and physics class. My senior year I will be taking Anatomy and Forensic science. When should I apply for the IBCC? Like right away before I start senior year? Or after the 1st semester of senior year? Also, can I mail the form to the embassy in Washington, and have them mail it to the IBCC or do I mail it myself? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MastahRiz

You need to apply for the IBCC certificate after you've finished high school, because they'll require your original high school diploma. You can't get the certificate without that.

And no, no one will mail it to the IBCC for you, you have to have that done on your own or through family there in Pakistan, and then send it to the embassy with the rest of your application.


----------



## Anila

Hi, 
If i want to get my equivalence certificate from IBCC, i have to provide them all required documents by hand even the AP scores .And all the documents should be sealed but do they have to adress IBCC?


----------



## Anila

Hi, again
Since i am a college sohmore right now and have taken chemistry and physics only in college , i am planning to send my college trancript also so that they could consider those grades when doing the equivalence. Hope it will work right?


----------



## MastahRiz

Anila said:


> Hi,
> If i want to get my equivalence certificate from IBCC, i have to provide them all required documents by hand even the AP scores .And all the documents should be sealed but do they have to adress IBCC?


I'm not sure what you mean exactly, you don't have to be the one who actually submits the papers to them, you can have someone else turn them in for you, if that's what you're asking. The documents do have to be sealed and must be originals and has to include your original high school diploma as well, but they do not need to be addressed to the IBCC or anyone else.



Anila said:


> Hi, again
> Since i am a college sohmore right now and have taken chemistry and physics only in college , i am planning to send my college trancript also so that they could consider those grades when doing the equivalence. Hope it will work right?


Yeah, they'll consider your college grades if and only if you never took those subjects in high school.


----------



## Zuna

hello again people... 
im sitting in pakistan know... and facing a problem... 

I had read here that foreign students who does not have pakistani or dual nationality, will not give the entrance test. 

And since i just have danish nationality i was really pleased, and happy... I called Kmc and they told me that it was right but when i later on called the kabir medical college they told me that i have to take the entrance test... adn know im really really confused....

Can somebody help plzz and very soon?
Plus can you tell me the detail and some adresses or telephone numbers so i can call the people and get started with all the procedures 

And is there just few colleges who have this system with no entrance test for foreign students?
PLz help. Cos im thinking that if there is just 5 seats for foreign students and 10 applies then what? so does that mean that i have to take the entrance test


----------



## MedGrunt

Zuna said:


> hello again people...
> im sitting in pakistan know... and facing a problem...
> 
> I had read here that foreign students who does not have pakistani or dual nationality, will not give the entrance test.
> 
> And since i just have danish nationality i was really pleased, and happy... I called Kmc and they told me that it was right but when i later on called the kabir medical college they told me that i have to take the entrance test... adn know im really really confused....


Foreigners are not required to take entrance tests. Government schools only look at your IBCC and high school transcripts. Private schools may also request SAT II scores. Some schools(such as Shifa) allow foreign students to take the entrance test as an alternative to SAT II scores.



Zuna said:


> Cos im thinking that if there is just 5 seats for foreign students and 10 applies then what? so does that mean that i have to take the entrance test


Obviously 5 would get in and 5 would not...it's a fairly simple system. It's based on all of the scores you submit in your application.



Zuna said:


> plz help people nahi to mera nervous breakdown to ho hi jaye ga


This thread is English only---please refrain from posting in different languages unless under the appropriate thread.


----------



## Zuna

sorry i will take care of that next time... about using urdu and not english.but is it in danish embassy here in pakistan i should submit my paper into or is it pakistan embassy in denmark?


----------



## Rehan

You submit all your documents either through the Pakistani consulate in your home country (America, Denmark, UK, etc) or directly to the IBCC and Higher Education Commission (HEC). If you're in Pakistan already, it doesn't make much sense to submit your paperwork to the Pakistani Consulate back in your country.


----------



## Zuna

ya fine... but when i called my embassy they did'nt really told me something about it. they just said that okay we can only show the pak/gov/ that you are applying.Plus another question i wanna ask is: Is this rule about not giving entry test also valid in kmc peshawar?Can you give me any web adress where it is written or something people. And thanks for all the info. i am also preparing for the entrance test but i will feel a little bit relaxed if it does work this rule thanks


----------



## ayram

could u guys tell me wot is the minimum average% u need to have to apply as a foreign student from canada??


----------



## MastahRiz

The minimum score you need is 660 on your IBCC certificate.


----------



## Junnat

If 60% is equals to 660 then what would 77% be equal to...I believe it must equal to more than 800, right...? Can someone tell me if they know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MedGrunt

Junnat said:


> If 60% is equals to 660 then what would 77% be equal to...I believe it must equal to more than 800, right...? Can someone tell me if they know. Thanks in advance.


The IBCC score that you receive is out of a total of 1100 points. So 77% of 1100 would be 847.


----------



## Junnat

Thanks MedGrunt.


----------



## bigboi_baller

MedGrunt said:


> The IBCC score that you receive is out of a total of 1100 points. So 77% of 1100 would be 847.


Kind of a personal question (so I'll understand if you don't answer), but what was your high school GPA and what IBCC score did you get?

I just want to get a rough estimate of what I should expect to get, so it would help if more than one of the people who have been through the IBCC process answered.


----------



## ayram

MastahRiz said:


> The minimum score you need is 660 on your IBCC certificate.


so its 60% for everybody??


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, to be eligible to apply for medicine, you need to have at least 60%, regardless of whether you're a foreign or local applicant.


----------



## ayram

^ o ok..thx a lot


----------



## Junnat

Hey, does anyone know what is the minimum score that you can get on Equivalent Certificate that you can get in order to apply under the PTAP seat? I am aware that there are very few seats every college has reserved for PTAP seats and it depends on how many people are getting THAT score or higher...but what is THAT score?


----------



## MedGrunt

bigboi_baller said:


> Kind of a personal question (so I'll understand if you don't answer), but what was your high school GPA and what IBCC score did you get?
> 
> I just want to get a rough estimate of what I should expect to get, so it would help if more than one of the people who have been through the IBCC process answered.


hmm it's been a while...#eek

my GPA was 4.1 weighted and i think 3.7 unweighted

my IBCC score was 720 or something around there. since i had attended college in the US my grades from there and from community college courses were also factored in. I was short on time though when I applied for my equivalence so I didn't submit any AP or SAT scores(they want official sealed copies from collegeboard even if the scores are already written on your official high school transcript#roll).


----------



## bigboi_baller

MedGrunt said:


> hmm it's been a while...#eek
> 
> my GPA was 4.1 weighted and i think 3.7 unweighted
> 
> my IBCC score was 720 or something around there. since i had attended college in the US my grades from there and from community college courses were also factored in. I was short on time though when I applied for my equivalence so I didn't submit any AP or SAT scores(they want official sealed copies from collegeboard even if the scores are already written on your official high school transcript#roll).


They ask for SAT score? What about ACT?


----------



## MastahRiz

I'm pretty sure you can't use ACT. Instead of SAT II's you can use MCAT scores in a few places.


----------



## bigboi_baller

MastahRiz said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't use ACT. Instead of SAT II's you can use MCAT scores in a few places.


Who exactly asks for SAT's? The school or IBCC?

I thought that the IBCC only asked for a transcript, Shifa (and a few other colleges) asked for SAT II's, and AK asked for SATs.

I'm kinda confused now#confused


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, that's right. Only private medical schools will ask for SAT's, but IBCC only needs your high school transcript and/or college transcripts if you never took bio/chem/physics in high school.


----------



## bigboi_baller

MastahRiz said:


> Yeah, that's right. Only private medical schools will ask for SAT's, but IBCC only needs your high school transcript and/or college transcripts if you never took bio/chem/physics in high school.


Is the IBCC going to ask for sealed copies directly from college board for SAT 
II'S or is the school going to ask for them? Do they even have to be direct from college board?


----------



## MedGrunt

bigboi_baller said:


> Is the IBCC going to ask for sealed copies directly from college board for SAT II'S or is the school going to ask for them?


IBCC office does not require that you to submit SAT II or AP test scores but since they are doing your equivalence giving these scores can help them gauge your academic standing. If you do want to submit them to the IBCC office you have to give them a sealed official collegeboard copy.

For some schools (i.e. Shifa) SAT II scores are required so you will need to have separate official sealed copies for every school that requests them.



bigboi_baller said:


> Do they even have to be direct from college board?


Have collegeboard mail the official copies to you and then bring them with you to Pakistan and distribute them yourself to the appropriate places.

Many offices in Pakistan are unorganized so you're better off giving them in person along with the rest of your application rather than having it mailed directly there from collegeboard and risk it being lost/misplaced/used as a napkin/etc.


----------



## bigboi_baller

MedGrunt said:


> Many offices in Pakistan are unorganized so you're better off giving them in person along with the rest of your application rather than having it mailed directly there from collegeboard and risk it being lost/misplaced/*used as a napkin/etc.*


#laugh

Sorry if its been answered, but how many copies should I bring? Would one copy of say SAT scores and AP scores be suffice?


----------



## MedGrunt

bigboi_baller said:


> #laugh
> 
> Sorry if its been answered, but how many copies should I bring? Would one copy of say SAT scores and AP scores be suffice?


For IBCC one of each is sufficient. If you're asking about total number of copies you should bring it obviously depends on how many schools you're applying to.

Make sure to bring an unofficial copy of everything as well because some schools may not require official copies and you don't want to waste official documents.


----------



## Wasanbaloch

Hey everyone...So I went to the IBCC and submitted my application and documents. They said it would be ready by yesterday, and i went and all they gave me was a letter saying that I have completed highschool from the United States, which meets FSC requirements, and has met Pre Medical merit. Thats all it said, no numbers or marks. They said i will get my marks after they verify all my documents with my high school in the states. They also told me that this letter is sufficient to apply to colleges. I really dont think so...

So my question: Is the letter saying I meet FSC Pre Medical requirements sufficient enough to apply to medical colleges?


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah it is. That's a standard thing they do.


----------



## Junnat

MedGrunt said:


> since i had attended college in the US my grades from there and from community college courses were also factored in. I was short on time though when I applied for my equivalence so I didn't submit any AP or SAT scores(they want official sealed copies from collegeboard even if the scores are already written on your official high school transcript#roll).


From what i have heared your college courses/transcript doesn't do you any good unless a course that was required was not taken in HS and so you took it in College...but you said it differently. I want to send in my College transcript because i don't like my scores that i have recieved, would they bother looking at my college transcript, i have taken a lot of bio, chem courses in college. 

Also they piece of paper that had my Equiv. score states and asks for the "original Advance Placement College Board grade report in sealed envelope" is that what you are talking about. I took the AP test in HS and i don't know how i could get a report from the College Board...I don't think they are asking for my SAT test report that i might be able to get somehow but do you know what they are asking. I searched through this site and can't find exactly what i am looking for. Thanks in advance.

Also when they give you the score is that adding hte AP grades or not since they ask for AP grade report....thanks.


----------



## MedGrunt

Junnat said:


> From what i have heared your college courses/transcript doesn't do you any good unless a course that was required was not taken in HS and so you took it in College...but you said it differently. I want to send in my College transcript because i don't like my scores that i have recieved, would they bother looking at my college transcript, i have taken a lot of bio, chem courses in college.


I had to submit my college transcript in order to fulfill the requirements of 1 year of each science.



Junnat said:


> Also they piece of paper that had my Equiv. score states and asks for the "original Advance Placement College Board grade report in sealed envelope" is that what you are talking about. I took the AP test in HS and i don't know how i could get a report from the College Board...I don't think they are asking for my SAT test report that i might be able to get somehow but do you know what they are asking. I searched through this site and can't find exactly what i am looking for. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also when they give you the score is that adding hte AP grades or not since they ask for AP grade report....thanks.


IBCC does factor in AP scores if they are in relevant subjects. To order official AP results follow the instructions at AP: Grade Reporting Services


----------



## Junnat

Oh ok MedGrunt, that's what i thought too that they don't accept college AND HS transripts. I had visited the College Board site before, but i wasn't sure if i that was the only way to get AP grade reports or i could get from HS directly, but thanks that solves my problem.


----------



## Junnat

IBCC want the official sealed CollegeBoard Report AND attested copies of the report...I don't understand...how i can make copies of the SEALED report... How did you guys did it? The College Board also gives unofficial candidate copy, can i just give them that copy in the form of attested copy? I am thinking what if i just send in the unofficial candidate copy to IBCC, would that work?


----------



## MastahRiz

I never had to give them anything attested, so maybe the process has changed now, but if not, just make sure that you get enough copies of original documents, don't worry about getting stuff attested.

As long as it's sealed and the original document, everything should be fine.

Even the high school diploma has to be the original.

(Tell them not to put a huge pen mark through it though as they check it off.)


----------



## Junnat

Thanks Rizwan Sahib. Unfortunately I can't get a lot of reports/copies because one copy costs $25 dollars. But i am thinking to send them the original report along with the unofficial candidate copy that CollegeBoard will send me and I will them make copies of them and get THEM attested...i just got that idea while writing this reply...! Thanks for your time.


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah actually that is a good idea. Hope that all works out, and if it doesn't let everyone here know for the future.

Thanks.


----------



## Zuna

Hello friends... its long time ago i wrote in here, but since im sitting here in pk and are sending my papers to the ibcc for the equivalency i had a question in my mind.

People i have my physics and bio at b-levels as they ask for down here, but my chemistry is at C-level. this is what we needed in denmark before 2008. 
But know im afraid of, that will this come out to be a problem in all my procedure for application?

(Both for government and private) Or do you think that i can do it with what i have? And if not... what might i do then?

Thanks and just waiting for your answer, bye


----------



## georgebush

ok i have several questions
1. when calculating the equivalence score does IBCC use your overall high school gpa, your gpa in 11 and 12 grades, or only the grades you made in bio, chem, phiysics, english, and math. 

2. there was a discussion earlier of how government schools dont require SATs, and gpa doesnt really matter. why is this.


----------



## bigboi_baller

Junnat said:


> Thanks Rizwan Sahib. Unfortunately I can't get a lot of reports/copies because one copy costs $25 dollars. But i am thinking to send them the original report along with the unofficial candidate copy that CollegeBoard will send me and I will them make copies of them and get THEM attested...i just got that idea while writing this reply...! Thanks for your time.


What do you mean by "attested"?


----------



## Rehan

georgebush said:


> ok i have several questions
> 1. when calculating the equivalence score does IBCC use your overall high school gpa, your gpa in 11 and 12 grades, or only the grades you made in bio, chem, phiysics, english, and math.
> 
> 2. there was a discussion earlier of how government schools dont require SATs, and gpa doesnt really matter. why is this.


georgebush,

1. IBCC doesn't use all the grades on your transcript -- the ones I know for sure that they look at are physics, chemistry, biology, English and I believe math. I have heard that they may also use some other classes but do not know what the rules are exactly regarding that. 

2. Government schools don't require SATs because for local applicants they have their own test, the Govt Schools Admission Exam, and for foreign applicants they simply go off of your IBCC score rating. However your IBCC score is directly proportional to your high school grades in certain subjects so I wouldn't say that GPA doesn't matter. GPA does matter in the classes that IBCC requires because the grades you got in those classes will form the basis of your IBCC score.

Hope this helps.


----------



## georgebush

thank you for the info. it is very helpfull. i have already taken bio, chem, physics, and ap chem 2. i was planning on taking ap bio and physics 2 this year. will ibcc look at all of those or just the first three. also which english and math do they look at, all four years or just certain ones.


----------



## MastahRiz

Stop double posting.

They look at English for all four years, and math up to a certain level, but not sure where they stop.


----------



## Junnat

bigboi_baller said:


> What do you mean by "attested"?


When IBCC asks that your documents have to be attested, it means you have to get them notarized; certify that it's an official document; getting documents attested and notarized means the same thing actually...


----------



## sairaz

*sairaz*

umm im in the process of gettn my grades equivaleted for pak med skools. i just graduated highschool and am starting to wonder if medical schools overseas is a good idea. r u better off just gettn an education in america or does it not matter? if i finish med skool in pak is it goin to be hard for me to actually pass the usmles and get a job holdin a foreign degree? how many usmles do i have to take wen i get back? how hard are they? do a good percentage pass? how long does it take to finish taking all those tests? if its five years med skool then wen i come back to america how many years does it take to actauly become the doctor? like i mean the residency and all that other stuff? please help im so confused and dont kno wut to do nemore!!!!


----------



## maik7upurz

sairaz said:


> umm im in the process of gettn my grades equivaleted for pak med skools. i just graduated highschool and am starting to wonder if medical schools overseas is a good idea. r u better off just gettn an education in america or does it not matter? if i finish med skool in pak is it goin to be hard for me to actually pass the usmles and get a job holdin a foreign degree? how many usmles do i have to take wen i get back? how hard are they? do a good percentage pass? how long does it take to finish taking all those tests? if its five years med skool then wen i come back to america how many years does it take to actauly become the doctor? like i mean the residency and all that other stuff? please help im so confused and dont kno wut to do nemore!!!!


1. Yes, obviously an education in USA is MUCH better then pakistan.
2. Yes it will be harder to pass the USMLE and it will be hard comparatively getting a job holding a foreign degree.
3. You have to pass all the USMLE's (around 3.. but even if you do med school in USA you have to give the USMLE)
4. No, a good percentage actually fails. There are also a high percentage who "ace" it.
5. The tests are all one day exams.
6. After 5 years here technically if you pass your USMLE during the 5 years or right after, no more time at all! 
7. Residency can take you anywhere from 3 to 10 years =)
8. If your confused, take a chill pill.. 300 mg twice a day. 

9. Your welcome #rofl


----------



## wannabeDR

hey im doin my a levels in pakistan, did my o levels here as well, i didnt appear for urdu and math, urdu i dont know (i moved here a coupole of years back, i hv an american passort is dat a valid excuse?), and math i was told isnt compulsory, so i just checkd da ibcc website, and im pretty much doomed? are my chances of gettin an eqivalency like absolutely nil?


----------



## MastahRiz

I'm pretty sure that since your country of residence is Pakistan, regardless of whether or not you have an American passport, you'd still have to apply as a local Pakistani applicant, in which case you would have to have an Urdu/math score.

Foreigners never have to submit any scores for classes like urdu/islamic studies, but since you did a/o levels in Pakistan, then it may be a different case. Your best bet is to get in touch with IBCC and ask them directly.


----------



## wannabeDR

thanks i was afraid id have to do dat, just incase i dont et an equavelency, isnt der any medical coll, dat doesnt require one?


----------



## MastahRiz

In Pakistan, all medical colleges require an IBCC certificate with a minimum score of 660.

At some medical colleges where the foreign seats don't fill up, local applicants have the option of applying as a foreign applicant (as long as they pay the foreign fees as well) and in that case you *may* be able to get a certificate where not having done urdu/math is not a problem. The college will be fine with accepting you as a foreign applicant instead of a local one, but you'll also have to convince IBCC to look at it that way so that you can get your "foreign" certificate, and that's something which they may or may not be willing to do.


----------



## taimur

the rules for ibcc equivalence are as follows..
1. you must have phys, chem, bio, math, eng and two of isl, pak stud, and urdu
2. phys, chem bio in a levels
i ve herd cases where foreigners have only 6 subjects in o lvls and still have their certificates made and thats because they have only one of pak stud urdu and islamiat.....
if u dont have math in o levels they wont even consider making u a certificate.......


----------



## MastahRiz

Thanks for clearing that up Taimur, wasn't totally sure myself.


----------



## wannabeDR

im almost 20, can i sit for math o level nowww??


----------



## taimur

why not?...................according to me without math ur lost! i dont know what u were thinking not tkaing math


----------



## wannabeDR

Does IBCC deduct 10% marks from each subject (i.e. I have a C 77% in BIO A level...will that be reduced to 67%?)
or are deductions made from 
the over all marks?
 
thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz

As far as I know, it's an overall deduction.


----------



## taimur

whether its a level or o level............any single A grade whether its a 99 or a 91 will be turned into an 85%................any sing le B grade whether its 88 or 80% will be changed into 75% and so on........


----------



## MastahRiz

hmm... I guess in that case the correct scoring system is by individual grades.

Thanks man, you sure know your Pak admissions!


----------



## taimur

yeah....................its the only way to survive the process!


----------



## DesiGrl98

I am pretty sure somebody has asked this before, but the thread is too long for me to read all over again,

Is it neccessary to have Pak Studies, Islamiyat, and Urdu to apply as a local student, or an overseas pakistani?


----------



## MastahRiz

Only local applicants need to have those classes.

PS
You don't have to read an entire thread when you're trying to find something specific. Try the search box at the top, it works really well


----------



## Zuna

People i submitted my papers into ibcc office and what they told me was that i was missing bio in 9.th grade which is the last grade in lower school in denmark.
that means that i dont have bio in my matrick not because i did'nt choose it but b.cos we don't have bio exams in 9.th i denmark. 

Know i have to come with a grade in this particular subject at matrick level. i can't do it in denmark b.cos you don't have bio in matrick there. But can i take it somehow somewhere in the world? 

I have all my papers ready this is the only thing remaining. Can somebody help plzzzz


----------



## MastahRiz

You'll definitely need to take Bio like they've said. If they don't offer it in your last grade of your lower school, then you need to just take any bio class after that point where it is offered. You could also go to another country to take it but I really don't think that's necessary. Your school system has to offer Biology at some point. Find out when that is, and go back and take it.


----------



## Zuna

Mastahriz i have come back all the way to denmark for search about it. and it is right i cannot take that test anywhere in here.

and the next step in our school system is higher school. and there i have chosen bio b.cos you can. but this is not enough.

Can.t i take it in pakistan anywhere....


----------



## MastahRiz

It's not a "test" that you have to take, but a complete course. If they offer it at your higher school system then that may very well be the course that you have to take.

If you want to do the equivalent in Pakistan, _then _there may be a test you can take which are the A/O level tests, out of which you would take the biology one.

Assuming you pass that test then it would be considered equivalent by IBCC as having taken the course itself.

To save time, I guess taking the test is what you'll want to do, but I'm not sure when they're offered in Pakistan and how you can go about signing up for them.


----------



## xotic_pakii

*i need help*

hey guys ... i really need help to find out something that i was missing last summer i went to pakistan i had graduated and had my high school diploma ... but i culdnt get the equaliency certificate for med college in pakistan due to not studing physics in high school but now i have studied one semester of physics in a med college in ny .. can some one tell me is tht good enough or do i need to take one more semester ... please reply me back at [email protected] thank you!


----------



## MedGrunt

you're required to take 1 year of physics. so yes, you'll have to take another semester.


----------



## MastahRiz

Usually a semester of physics at the college level is equivalent to a year of high school physics. You don't necessarily have to have "one year" of physics and you most likely do not have to take another semester. You can find out from the college whether it's equivalent to a year of high school physics or not.


----------



## taimur

basically ur gona have to call the ibcc up................cuz anything can hapen!..............................anything!!!!!!!!!!!!#cool


----------



## kool_goose2

why do they take of the 10 or 20 % from ur final grade if u are a forenger?


----------



## Smeer

kool_goose2 said:


> why do they take of the 10 or 20 % from ur final grade if u are a forenger?


They don't clearly state why, we can only guess. Most people say that it's because the Pakistani government doesn't consider the grading systems of other countries as tough as those of Pakistan's. Therefore, 10-20% reductions "adjust" for the "easiness " of Western grading systems.

What the IBCC does tell you is that 10% is reduced for those grading systems that employ an *External Examination* system, whereby the grade or marks earned under that system aren't subject to a teacher or professor's personal bias or opinions of a particular student. The exams are standardized and graded randomly by someone who has no opinion (theoretically) of the paper he/she is grading.

20% marks are reduced for those systems that use *Internal Examination* systems because the letter grades received are not based on a board/standardized exam. Grades can be influenced by how easy/hard each individual teacher's grading methods are (like in the U.S.).


----------



## MastahRiz

Yup, that's there reasoning, and I also agree that they try to correct for western education being more "easy-going."


----------



## kool_goose2

haha..its harder here then there...ppl that come from Pak and go to school here have lots of trouble catching.up and understandin ....i knw caus two of my friends jus moved here...but i was thinking that they take it off because the foreign students dont have a credit for Islamiyat and Urdu...


----------



## taimur

i dunno man..........in america i use to hide my tests from my parents if i got an 85%, here in pak 85% is an acheivement..................i really dont think that its harder or easier basically i beleive taht teachers in western countries are a bit more lenient


----------



## Smeer

kool_goose2 said:


> haha..its harder here then there...ppl that come from Pak and go to school here have lots of trouble catching.up and understandin ....i knw caus two of my friends jus moved here...but i was thinking that they take it off because the foreign students dont have a credit for Islamiyat and Urdu...


I guess it depends on the person. I also had a friend who had lived here his whole life, moved to Pakistan for a year or two, then came back. I asked him where he found school easier, and he said America. But again he's just one guy and one opinion, there could have been other factors that made it difficult for him to study there.


----------



## Gohar786

salam guys,
my transcript just has A's on it. it doesnt have like A- or A+. Is there a way the IBCC will know?


----------



## Smeer

Gohar786 said:


> my transcript just has A's on it. it doesnt have like A- or A+. Is there a way the IBCC will know?


Probably not, as your transcript is the only document they have to see your letter grades. I would assume that they'll give you the marks they assign for whole letter grades. Theoretically it should balance out since your A+s get bumped down to As but to make up for it your A-s get bumped to As.

Just to clarify though, no one knows _exactly_ how the IBCC grading/verification process works, it's all educated guesses based on equivalence results from ourselves and others. Sorry about the vagueness to some of your questions #sad.


----------



## Student86

Hi there. I'm a Canadian student, currently doing my undegraduate here, and hope to apply to med. school in Pakistan next year.

I just heard that they no longer deduct marks for foreigners coming from CANADA only!

Is this ture? Does anyone know??? I've tried looking all around but none of the official websites are helpful at all.

Please let me know asap if anyone knows about this.


----------



## ghummank04

from what i know they do deduct marks but less comparing to students coming from USA.  I don't know if they came up with new rule. 4 USA students 20% is deducted from each subject.


----------



## Smeer

ghummank04 said:


> from what i know they do deduct marks but less comparing to students coming from USA. I don't know if they came up with new rule. 4 USA students 20% is deducted from each subject.


Yea I agree. I haven't heard of any new information regarding new rules that eliminate reduction of marks for Canadian students. If you have some more info. or documentation that might help clarify that claim please share it.

Also this concern might make for a better topic in the IBCC Equivalence for Pakistan Medical Colleges thread since it doesn't directly deal with PTAP #yes.


----------



## MedGrunt

Smeer said:


> Also this concern might make for a better topic in the IBCC Equivalence for Pakistan Medical Colleges thread since it doesn't directly deal with PTAP #yes.


Now a part of the IBCC thread #happy



Student86 said:


> I just heard that they no longer deduct marks for foreigners coming from CANADA only!
> 
> Is this ture? Does anyone know??? I've tried looking all around but none of the official websites are helpful at all.
> 
> Please let me know asap if anyone knows about this.


There's normally a 20% deduction for American students and a 10% deduction for Canadian students. I haven't heard of any changes in the policy. If it has changed it is definitely a recent development---you should probably contact the IBCC office directly to be certain.


----------



## Gohar786

salam guys,

i know that no one exactly knows how the ibcc does its scoring. But what do you guys think an ibcc score be for all A's and maybe one B. Just an estimate. Do you think it will be enought to get into AIMC.

Thanks


----------



## Smeer

Gohar786 said:


> salam guys,
> 
> what do you guys think an ibcc score be for all A's and maybe one B. Just an estimate. Do you think it will be enought to get into AIMC.
> 
> Thanks


By all A's and one B, do you mean straight As in physics, chem, bio, english, and one other subject except for *a B in one of those classes* *for one semester or two semesters?* 

Assuming you have As for both semesters in 4 classes and a B both semesters for a 5th (these classes being Bio, Chem, Physics, English, and another subject -- none of them with AP test scores), I would guess an IBCC score of about 763. If by "one B" you mean for one class you got a B one semester and an A the next, I would say 778. Just my *guess* though. It might be way off.

I know it must get frustrating just viewing responses that pretty much say "I don't know," even though they're perfectly honest, so I thought the least I could do was offer what _I think_ might be a reasonable guess.


----------



## Gohar786

Thanks a lot smeer. Thats really helpful. The B was just for 1 semester. Do you think 778 is a good score.


----------



## Smeer

Well you should decide for yourself. Here's the list of applicants who received admission under the Self-Finance Scheme for government colleges for classes starting in 2008.

Admitted students had marks into the high 700s. Keep in mind also that quite a few students don't take their seats at various colleges, and others who receive admission under PTAP might get in through a PTAP seat as opposed to a Self-Finance seat, clearing up even more seats. Competition in the year in which you apply also contributes a great deal to who gets into which college with what marks. At the same time, there are also private colleges to consider applying to.

Don't get overly encouraged or discouraged based on solely what I tell you. Again, I'm just a person like you who did some research and is trying to answer questions based on what he knows -- I don't have any type of credentials that certify everything that I say. I think 778 is a solid score -- more than enough to qualify to apply. There are so many factors that go into what college you will eventually end up at (if you apply to the Punjab government colleges) that you should *definitely apply*. Also, keep your options open. Colleges like Aga Khan, King Edward, and Allama Iqbal get hyped up a lot, rightly or wrongly so (not debating that in this thread). To be quite honest, when it comes to the educational facilities and opportunities offered by the Punjab government colleges, they're all the same. And a majority of them (maybe all, not sure) will issue you a degree which is certified by the ECFMG so you can practice in the States when you come back.


----------



## Gohar786

Thanks a lot for answerng my questions smeer. I've been asking a lot of questions latey. I still have 1 more year of high school. Im a junior, so i'll take the Ap's and inshallah try to make my score as high as possible. But again thanks a lot for answering my questions.


----------



## ghummank04

I had all As and one B and my score was 850 but that was with one Ap science course. If u took regents (state exams) then they will consider only those grades. Also they ask 4 school portfolio which states what Alphabet grades represent in ur school...ex: an A might be 90 in your school but something else in other school. So they will try to come up with a number grade using school's portfolio.


----------



## Smeer

ghummank04 said:


> Also they ask 4 school portfolio which states what Alphabet grades represent in ur school...ex: an A might be 90 in your school but something else in other school. So they will try to come up with a number grade using school's portfolio.


Yea, if you look on the IBCC Equivalence Form application, which can be found on the left hand side of this page under "downloads," under Roman Numeral II the sixth item states "[FONT=&quot]Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student?s transcript. " [/FONT] So if your school has a syllabus or form that outlines the basic grading policies followed by your school, *be sure* and attach it to your IBCC Equivalence Form application. For some schools (like mine), the "explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student's transcript" might be a part of the "school profile," item number 5 on the same list. Be sure you attach _all_ the required documents though. You don't wanna give those IBCC people any reason to deduct more marks than they have to -- or even to not issue you an IBCC Equivalence Certificate for a careless mistake!


----------



## Gohar786

ghummank04 said:


> I had all As and one B and my score was 850 but that was with one Ap science course. If u took regents (state exams) then they will consider only those grades. Also they ask 4 school portfolio which states what Alphabet grades represent in ur school...ex: an A might be 90 in your school but something else in other school. So they will try to come up with a number grade using school's portfolio.


hy ghummank04

how many Ap's did you take like in the sciences and english and also if you dont mind telling what did you make on the Ap test and what subject do you get the B in. Also what was your high schools grading scale.
Thanks for your info so far. Its been helpful


----------



## ghummank04

I took Ap bio, government, history, and statistics. I had straight 3s. So I don't even think if they considered that. A 100-94 B 94-84 C 84-74 D 74-64 F 64-O My bad...I didn't get a B it was C in Physics (only in state exam). I had a 83. Sorry 4 that. I really don't know which grades they look at. But you could definately increase your IBCC grade by getting 4 or 5 in Ap and by taking Sat. In lahore its more competition...but high 800s is pretty good 4 AIMC but it all depends how other students score and what is their choice of college. This year the students who got into AIMC had scores in high 800s.


----------



## kool_goose2

oooo the list for the candidats is skyrocketing!!! suppose that you got B in physics and retake it to upgrade ur mark...and bring it up to like a 90 would they count that in ur average or the B that u had before..


----------



## Smeer

kool_goose2 said:


> suppose that you got B in physics and retake it to upgrade ur mark...and bring it up to like a 90 would they count that in ur average or the B that u had before..


Honestly kool_goose2, that's a really tough question only because the IBCC isn't specific enough on exactly *how* they assign marks. If you visit their website, you'll see at the bottom that they have given each letter grade a point value, but they have not explained how they take two grades per semester into consideration nor how they deal with a person who has taken the same class more than once with different grades each time. If I were you and I just wanted to know what my probable marks were, I would calculate them separately -- one set for the first time you took physics and one for the second time. Either that, or use the worse grade so that you don't overestimate your marks. Again, that's not official IBCC info, just my opinion.


----------



## ghummank04

anyone knows if they look at your state exam grades or class averages. I also heard that when they are looking for one non science and english class they will tend to look 4 a class in which scored high...just to boost your grade. To tell you the truth IBCC grading system is really confusing and i guess random too.


----------



## Smeer

ghummank04 said:


> anyone knows if they look at your state exam grades or class averages. To tell you the truth IBCC grading system is really confusing and i guess random too.


To the extent that I'm aware based on what I've read from the IBCC's site, I don't think they look at your state exam grades. I'm not sure what you're referring to by "class averages." They look at your individual letter grades for the required subjects (Bio, Chem, Physics, English, one other) for each semester. They also consider AP grades. If anyone has more info. regarding other types of grading systems that the IBCC accepts, let us know!



ghummank04 said:


> I also heard that when they are looking for one non science and english class they will tend to look 4 a class in which scored high...just to boost your grade.


I have heard the same. I think it's a safe assumption to make but again no way of being sure until the IBCC clarifies #happy.


----------



## Gohar786

hy ghummank04 and smeer

ghummank04 what college are you going to? And smeer arnt you going to KE?


----------



## Smeer

Gohar786 said:


> And smeer arnt you going to KE?


Yeah, I've received admission to KE under PTAP. Classes are supposed to start in early January, so I'm going to leave the U.S. at the end of the second week of December. I'm currently enrolled in a university here in California, so I plan on finishing off the semester here before I leave. I'm still going to school here because I'd like to play it safe in case I can't adjust in Pakistan and have to come back. That way I'll have at least completed one quarter and have hopefully not wasted more than 1 or 2.


----------



## kool_goose2

ook thnaks i have chekd the web for IBCC out i think it said that for every repeated fourse there will be a 10% deduction from it...so that would make it 20% when they do the finall avg...bringing it bak to where it was b4..i guess then there is not point of upgrading


----------



## ghummank04

I got my admission in Punjab Medical College in Faislabad under PTAP.


----------



## kool_goose2

congradulations!! what was ur total avg?..


----------



## ghummank04

My high school average was 94 and when it got converted to IBCC it was 849/1100=77%


----------



## Smeer

ghummank04 said:


> My high school average was 94 and when it got converted to IBCC it was 849/1100=77%


Did you take any AP classes and/or their respective AP tests?


----------



## kool_goose2

And also ur avg only for bio. chem, physics, n english or all of the subjects that u had for your gr.12 year


----------



## ghummank04

i took Ap bio, Ap stats, Ap american history and government. I did take exams but didn't score that well...i had threes.



kool_goose2 said:


> And also ur avg only for bio. chem, physics, n english or all of the subjects that u had for your gr.12 year


bio...90 Chem...95 physics....90 English.......95 Ap Biology.....95
In grade 12 i took Ap bio, Ap Stats, Ap government, English, College Accounting
I also went to a college 4 a semester and took pyschology and got a A...I think they considered that too.


----------



## kool_goose2

hehee...well i dun think i can expect those marks...


----------



## ghummank04

listen you can do it....i am not smart that i can assure but i did work hard. I think 1% was brain and then 99% hard work. If you work hard on daily basis and keep your head cool any one can do it.


----------



## Smeer

Yeah and it helps to know that you have something to work towards -- higher IBCC marks!


----------



## kool_goose2

sseee thats what i am hoping to get high marks for IBCC, hopefully that works out..but ehem ehm Hard Work!! i';ll see bout that thnks fot the tip!


----------



## ghummank04

I know...since so many things go around no one wants to work hard. Every one gets struck by senioritis.


----------



## nshahid1

Hey guys, I'm somewhat new to this website, I have had the oppurtunity to have a glimpse of the much needed information from students abroad. However, on a personal note, i'd like to ask anyong who would be willing answer this question....I've alraedy completed highschool, my grades were alright, my gpa was above a 3.0 but I cant remember the exact number, I have to cehck the transcript. I took 1 year of chemistry in HS, no physics, 1 yr of Biology, and 4 yrs of english. Now I understand IBCC do not consider college grades, because I am in a local university outside of Washington DC. However with that said, I was wondering, if they wil be considering my grades from college for physics, and chemistry since they are substantially a bit higher, also, if I didnt do well in a course, is it raelly worth it to repeat it for a better grade in lieu of a better IBCC marking? Thanks....more question can be expected from me...because like anyone I'm just as excited to get going here...e


----------



## MastahRiz

IBCC considers college courses only when the class wasn't taken in high school. What they won't do however, is take whichever class you scored higher in and count that into the score (if you took a class twice).


----------



## nshahid1

Oh k...well since I never took physics in highschool, am i only required to take 1 semester of physics in college or two? Also, my hs transcript shows my middle school grades, do they factor that out or what? Lastly, will they only calculate my 9 and 10 grades seperaterly from 11 ane 12, or all of them will be combined? Im sorry if i am asking repeats as fara s questions, but as anyone here, i am just as different with a different situation. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MedGrunt

nshahid1 said:


> Oh k...well since I never took physics in highschool, am i only required to take 1 semester of physics in college or two? Also, my hs transcript shows my middle school grades, do they factor that out or what? Lastly, will they only calculate my 9 and 10 grades seperaterly from 11 ane 12, or all of them will be combined? Im sorry if i am asking repeats as fara s questions, but as anyone here, i am just as different with a different situation. Thanks for the help!


Read http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

IBCC requires 1 year each of the following subjects: biology, chemistry, and physics. Therefore, YES you need 2 semesters.

IBCC looks at your HIGH SCHOOL GRADES. This means ALL OF HIGH SCHOOL. NOT middle school.

You're right, these questions are repeats. While we understand that you're concerned about your own situation you could have found answers to all of these questions simply by reading other posts in this thread. Check out the search bar at the top of the site....it's actually useful.


----------



## mdterrapin

Medgrunt,
I had a question regarding the grades on the high school transcript. The other day I met with my counselor and asked him to show me the official transcript that my school has been sending to the colleges I am applying here. As per my high school policy, grades are not distinguished between A-, A, A+, if you got a 99% in a class it will show up as an A, not an A+. That said I was wondering if you know how the IBCC looks at this...since I will have A's and and wont have the percentage's... Would they consider the A as a 90% which is the lowest possible grade you can get for it still to be considered an A in Maryland. Thanks you for your help.

Umer


----------



## MedGrunt

mdterrapin said:


> Medgrunt,
> I had a question regarding the grades on the high school transcript. The other day I met with my counselor and asked him to show me the official transcript that my school has been sending to the colleges I am applying here. As per my high school policy, grades are not distinguished between A-, A, A+, if you got a 99% in a class it will show up as an A, not an A+. That said I was wondering if you know how the IBCC looks at this...since I will have A's and and wont have the percentage's... Would they consider the A as a 90% which is the lowest possible grade you can get for it still to be considered an A in Maryland. Thanks you for your help.
> 
> Umer


I don't know if the IBCC office distinguishes between an A- and an A+. They certainly didn't mention the difference to me when my marks were getting converted, but that isn't really saying much. Hopefully one of the other members may know something about this...If you're truly concerned I'd suggest contacting the IBCC office directly.


----------



## MastahRiz

I think they do count them actually. Hopefully someone can confirm this.


----------



## DrPlasma

*Only academic subjects will be considered for conversion purposes.*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Only academic subjects will be considered for conversion purposes. What do IBCC means by that this means no spanish or history etc., will be converted and needed for med school admissions in Pakistan. 

Thanks. 
[/FONT]


MastahRiz said:


> I think they do count them actually. Hopefully someone can confirm this.


----------



## Smeer

Hey what's happening guys! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, haven't had much time since I've come to Pakistan -- still getting used to the place!

If you read the IBCC equivalence criteria on their site, which you can find in the link below, you'll see that at least on their site, they've explicitly stated that they *do distinguish* between pluses and minuses when it comes to letter grades. (Scroll down and check out the heading under letter C.)

This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman


----------



## mdterrapin

Hey Man!

Hopefully everything is good for you and all..Thanks for taking time out of your probably a very busy schedule to post. Hopefully things are starting to settle down and your getting used to school. 

Thanks for the information.. its really helpful, but smeer in the case where a High School does not distinguish between A+,-,A how could one explain to them that some of my grades are actually A+. It seems almost impossible since I would have to hope that my teachers have my past grades still and stuff. 

Anyways, I was just wondering you know, since it would be unfair if I did not get my deserved points...just because of the way my school does its grading.. Is there anything you suggest I do.... I know this whole thing is kinda ambiguous and kinda like wait and see what the IBCC does.. 

Thanks for your help..

Umer


----------



## Smeer

mdterrapin said:


> Hopefully everything is good for you and all..Thanks for taking time out of your probably a very busy schedule to post. Hopefully things are starting to settle down and your getting used to school.


Thanks man #happy 



mdterrapin said:


> in the case where a High School does not distinguish between A+,-,A how could one explain to them that some of my grades are actually A+. It seems almost impossible since I would have to hope that my teachers have my past grades still and stuff.


That's not really in your control, and I personally think the IBCC will just give you the points that a regular A is worth if that's all that's on your transcript. On the other hand, the IBCC does request a copy of the form that outlines your school's grading policy, so there's a chance that they do take that into consideration and adjust your marks accordingly. Again there's no real way of knowing how they distribute marks for every single grading system. All we know for sure is based on marks people have earned in the past and the information provided on their website.



mdterrapin said:


> Anyways, I was just wondering you know, since it would be unfair if I did not get my deserved points...just because of the way my school does its grading.. Is there anything you suggest I do.... I know this whole thing is kinda ambiguous and kinda like wait and see what the IBCC does..


Yea I agree, it is unfair if you don't get the appropriate marks for your grades just because your school grades differently. Sadly, I don't think the IBCC take the extra stride to make sure their conversion policies are completely fair in every case so just apply with what you have, make sure you send them ALL the documents they have requested so that they don't have a reason to lower your marks or delay your certificate, and just hope for the best. It's really out of your control. Just study hard and get the best grades you can #laugh


----------



## Gohar786

hy guys

i know the ibcc gives like 62 points (after deduction) for an A. Does anyone know if you get 62 points for each semester or 62 points total for the whole year. I know no one is sure about the whole proccss done by ibcc. But anyone willing to take a guess would help.

Thanks


----------



## Smeer

Gohar786 said:


> hy guys
> 
> i know the ibcc gives like 62 points (after deduction) for an A. Does anyone know if you get 62 points for each semester or 62 points total for the whole year. I know no one is sure about the whole proccss done by ibcc. But anyone willing to take a guess would help.
> 
> Thanks


My guess is that it's an average from both semesters. So if you got an A both semesters, then yea, it's a 62 for the whole year. If one semester you get a B and one semester you get an A, the average comes out lower, but basically yea my guess is that you get one score per subject for the whole year, not per semester.


----------



## Gohar786

thanks a lot smeer

If you dont mind answering, what classes did you take in high school and did you make in them.


----------



## sara_sara

I had a question about taking physics in high school. i only took physics in grade 11 but not in grade 12. and i am in 2nd year of uni here currently. I am from Canada but i heard that if applying in Khi med schools i need both physics? can someone confirm that.


----------



## MastahRiz

That depends on whether or not your school system sees the two physics classes as the complete physics course. If in each year you only learned half of the normal course, then yeah, you would need both years, but if the first year physics that you took in grade 11 is the complete normal physics class with the grade 12 physics being some sort of advanced level physics, then you only need the class you took in grade 11.


----------



## Gohar786

I have a similer question too.
At my school we have regular Physics also known as physical science (which i have taken) then we have Ap physics AB and then Ap physics C. I am going to take Ap physics AB would that be enough for the govt. colleges.


----------



## MastahRiz

AP physics should be enough, yes. I don't think you'd have to take C if you take AB, but if you take regular physics, that's enough as well.


----------



## Smeer

Gohar786 said:


> I have a similer question too.
> At my school we have regular Physics also known as physical science (which i have taken) then we have Ap physics AB and then Ap physics C. I am going to take Ap physics AB would that be enough for the govt. colleges.


AP Physics B is enough for government colleges. That's all I took and it was fine.



Gohar786 said:


> If you dont mind answering, what classes did you take in high school and did you make in them.


I took AP Bio, AP Chem, AP Physics B, AP English Literature and Composition, AP Spanish, and about 5 others, but these are the only relevant ones for Pakistan medical colleges. As far as letter grades I got As in all of them. I got 5s on the three sciences and 4s in English and Spanish.


----------



## chickoo

i also study in U.A.E ....hence got A's and B's in O levels...but has got 2 C's in A Levels,i m really worried when i heard about the ibcc grades conversion...could u people just give me the conversion formulae for grades of O Levels and A Levels........i think so ibcc regards A Levels grades and O Levels grades same..is it true#laugh


----------



## MastahRiz

Read the rest of the thread.


----------



## taimur

chickoo said:


> i also study in U.A.E ....hence got A's and B's in O levels...but has got 2 C's in A Levels,i m really worried when i heard about the ibcc grades conversion...could u people just give me the conversion formulae for grades of O Levels and A Levels........i think so ibcc regards A Levels grades and O Levels grades same..is it true#laugh


for o lvls they look at:
physics, chemistry, Biology, English, and a fifth subject in which u got highest marks(cud be any)

for a lvls they look at:
physics, chemistry, bio

for an A grade you get 85%, for a B grade 75% and so on

so, they look at 5 o lvls and 3 a lvls==== 8 SUBJECTS

Physics+physics+chem+chem+bio+bio+english+one o lvl subject with highest marks
thats a total of 800%

so with this formula lets say you got:
IN O LVLS
Physics A
Chem A
Bio B
English B
Math A

IN A LVLS
Physics A
Chem C
Bio C

so you get--- 85+85+75+75+85 for o lvls
and 85+65+65 for a lvls

add everything up and u get 620|800
or a 775\1100
ur equivalency would be a 775\1100

aight.!


----------



## chocolates

*New!*

Hello there Rehan,

Your feedback on studying med in pakistan was great in all, however i wanted to know if a UK graduate has a degree in say medical Biology(or any other science related degree) already then if so how will that be considered by the IBCC ? For example here in the UK graduates can enter a medicine (MBBS) course providing they have a 1st or upper 2nd class degree.

Another question, regarding the subjects required to study med in pakistan, the subjects i studied at A-LEVEL were Biology, Chemistry and English Language however physics i only studied at secondary school does that mean i am not an eligible candidate for med in pakistan? and if so before applying for med would i have to do a physics equivalent in Pakistan?

Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Having a degree makes no difference to the IBCC, nor to the medical colleges in Pakistan.

Since you didn't take physics before secondary school, they'll have to consider your physics grade from your secondary school. To answer your question, yes, you will be eligible to apply, and won't need to do a physics equivalent in pakistan.


----------



## summeram

*i called IBCC*

so i called IBCC and they said that they need one year of all the subjects.. but isn't that the samething as each smester?.. or i have to take each class twice .. how would that have been even possible... 

my second question is that can i still take the AP exam even if i already have graduated from high school


----------



## Smeer

summeram said:


> so i called IBCC and they said that they need one year of all the subjects.. but isn't that the samething as each smester?.. or i have to take each class twice .. how would that have been even possible...
> 
> my second question is that can i still take the AP exam even if i already have graduated from high school


IBCC equivalence is designed to convert American high school grades into equivalent Pakistani FSc. marks. In high school, you usually take the main science subjects for two semesters, which is equivalent to one year. If you were unable to take a required class or two through your high school, the IBCC will accept that class from a community college or university as an alternative.

AP exams are meant to be taken by high school students. That's why the testing centers are high schools themselves. You should contact AP services to see if you're eligible to take AP exams, and if you are, they can guide you as to how you can get that done.


----------



## supernovagirl

*IBCC equivalence for Pakistani board*

okay i dont know if anybody can give me an exact idea on this because i have a really confusing situation. 
I completed three years of high school from pakistan so 9, 10 and 11th grades are all Pakistani. For the 12th grade, i came to US. now my mom wants me to apply to duhs. 

In Pakistan, I completed and gave two out of three exams each in biology, physics, chemistry. 11th and 12th grade science is AP level by American standards so that makes almost half an AP course.

In 12th grade, i took regular biology for one semester but basically they arent letting me take any science, even AP cuz i have to complete credits for other subjects needed for graduation. And I am not even taking science regents. 
My current GPA is 94.8% and i am taking Math B, Pre Calc, Eng, History, Economics, Art.

When I send in all my transcripts to IBCC, will they take into consideration my pakistan school grades? Or do i need to take science regents all over again?


----------



## MedGrunt

Welcome to the forum. #cool

I think that your previous year of each science would be satisfactory for the IBCC equivalence but honestly I don't know anyone who has actually gone through similar circumstances. Just to be on the safe side, I suggest that you call the IBCC office directly and speak to them regarding your situation.


----------



## summeram

*any private universities that doesn't require IBBC equivalence?*

is there any med private schools in pakistan that doesn't require the IBCC equivalence certificate?....#sad


----------



## MedGrunt

That's a negative. Read #10 from http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

Please try to write your posts under the appropriate threads when they already exist, thanks!


----------



## supernovagirl

Thanks!


----------



## trulydesi

do you guys know when we can apply for the academic year starting in jan 2009? i called the pakistani embasy buyt no one knows... i would really appreciate answer to the above question..


as for taking full year courses.. if you have a school that has semesters, half year is equal to the full bio/chem and so on and so forth....


----------



## Smeer

trulydesi said:


> do you guys know when we can apply for the academic year starting in jan 2009? i called the pakistani embasy buyt no one knows... i would really appreciate answer to the above question..


I think the IBCC application is available all year long. Just visit the IBCC website here, and check out the links on the side to download the application.

If you're interested in applying to government medical colleges in Pakistan, check out the Economic Affairs Divison and Higher Education Commission websites regularly around April and look for the Pakistan Technical Assistance Program and Self-Finance Scheme applications, respectively. They don't have a set date as to when applications will become available -- it varies from year to year. Should definitely be posted by summer (I would guess by June at the latest), as submission dates are usually the last day of August or the first day of September. Submission dates are subject to change though, and for the latest info. definitely check out the EAD and HEC websites regularly.



trulydesi said:


> as for taking full year courses.. if you have a school that has semesters, half year is equal to the full bio/chem and so on and so forth....


I'm not quite sure what you mean. My school was on a semester system as well, but we took two semester of each science every year, which added up to a year. Without taking both semesters, you couldn't complete the entire course. If it's the same deal with your school, then the IBCC will require you to take both semesters of bio/chem. If your school's system is such that the entire course for bio/chem is covered in one semester each, I'm sure the IBCC will take that into consideration because there's not much more you can do if you've completed the entire course.


----------



## WaleedDa1

has anyone figured out how honors and AP classes count? Im kinda nervous about some of my grades because I couldnt get as many A's as i had wanted because I heard colleges looked better at these classes. Can someone also tell me How GPA is looked at by IBCC? These questions may already have been answered. If so then can someone point out the page in which it was answered


----------



## bkhan08

I don't think GPA wuld matter right? bcuz they look at ur BIO CHEM PHY ENG nd another subjects.... so as long as you have an A or B u shuld b fine.... if i m mistaken then do tell me... lol


----------



## MedGrunt

WaleedDa1 said:


> These questions may already have been answered. If so then can someone point out the page in which it was answered


You're right, your questions have already been discussed in this thread. I realize that it's a bit long but it's mainly because people come and ask the same exact questions without bothering to read through the thread first.

It's not fair to ask members to keep repeating the same exact information over and over again just because you don't want to read through a thread.

If there's something in the thread that you don't understand or hasn't already been addressed, then please by all means post and ask questions. However, if you want us to read through all 20 pages and highlight each sentence related to your questions please realize that we value our time as well.


----------



## bushra_909

Assalamu Alaikum everyone 

This site is amazing! Helped a lot!

Oooook so I'm a dual credit student and will be graduating from high school in like 2 weeks. After that I'm going to Pakistan to get my grades converted and will start preparing for the entrance exam because I'm gonna try to apply as a local Pakistani. 

I have all A's and like high B's. My GPA is 3.9/4.5. After the 20% for American students, will I be able to get at least 850-900/1100? Any idea? If not, should I just apply as a foreigner? Can we do both?

What are all the documents that the IBCC requires from Americans?


----------



## MedGrunt

bushra_909 said:


> What are all the documents that the IBCC requires from Americans?


1. Official High School Transcript
2. Diploma (the original, not a copy)
3. Official AP Scores (not required but you can submit them if you want them to be factored in to your score)

All of the official documents must be sealed.


----------



## < sara >

Hi all..

okay here are my grades from high school:

English: A
Algebra: B+
Pre-Calculus: B
Calculus: A
Biology: B+
Chemistry: B
Physics: A
Physical Science: A-
Social Studies: A-

Electives:
Human Physiology: A
Advanced Physics: A
Psychology: A
Health: A

My total High School GPA:comes out to be 3.56 and this converted into percentage by my school's modified transcript comes out to be 92.05%.

Any ideas on what i will get on my IBCC certificate? and what is the minimum score required to apply for medical college? thanks  also.. what is the average ibcc score for foreigners and overseas pakistanis.. any ideas?


----------



## cali4niakuri

hi everyone..
i was wondering what the Pakistan Technical Assistance Program and Self-Finance Scheme are...
im planning to go to King Edward Med University this year inshallah after my high school graduation...which category would be suitable for me?? and also, would i have to take the entry exam if i apply through these categories??


----------



## MedGrunt

Cali4niakuri: Check out #16 in http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html


----------



## nayabkhan01

actually i don't understan Technical Assistance Program .....can somebody explan it to me...plz


----------



## cali4niakuri

thanks MedGrunt....
that helps a lot...


----------



## cali4niakuri

what is the next step after you've gotten your equivalency certificate from ibcc??


----------



## MedGrunt

Then you submit your equivalence certificate along with your applications to the schools of your choice.


----------



## cali4niakuri

ok so let me get this straight..
after u've gotten ur equivalency certificate, u apply to the college of ur choice...
so when do u apply for the PTAP/Self finance schemes??


----------



## Smeer

The forms for SFS/Self-Finance usually have dead lines of August 31 or September 1. It varies from year to year, so the only way to know for sure is to check the HEC or EAD websites/forms for the year in which you wish to apply. The forms are usually released by June of the same year (through the EAD and HEC websites)


----------



## bkhan08

hey i have a quick question. on the page with info regarding submitting the ibcc form *This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman* wat does it mean by school profile lol? aand also it says explanation of abbreviations of the subjects . d we ask the school to do this or do we do it ourselves??? please help. im graduating in 2 days and i want everything ready so i can send in all my paperwork. Inshallah if i get my ibcc score in time then i will start my admissions process......!


----------



## Smeer

bkhan08 said:


> hey i have a quick question. on the page with info regarding submitting the ibcc form *This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman* wat does it mean by school profile lol? aand also it says explanation of abbreviations of the subjects . d we ask the school to do this or do we do it ourselves???


For school profile and abbreviation of the subjects, your school should have a syllabus or general information sheet that outlines the basic information about your high school, including its address, mission statement, letter grading policy, subjects offered, etc. Just ask for a general syllabus or whatever the related informational brochure might be at your high school. Get a few copies and attach one along w/the rest of your IBCC application documents. That basically covered those two requirements for me when I applied last year.



bkhan08 said:


> please help. im graduating in 2 days and i want everything ready so i can send in all my paperwork. Inshallah if i get my ibcc score in time then i will start my admissions process......!


Good job, that should help speed up the process and hopefully ensure that you won't miss any deadlines. Make sure you attach *all* the required documents the IBCC/EAD/HEC ask for so that they don't bug you at the last minute and make a fuss about not taking in your application.


----------



## Ms.Khan

salam

Well, i have all my stuff gathered and ready to be sent to pakistan to IBCC, but before i do that, i have some general questions.
So, far i have my diploma and a copy of it, which is notarized. An early graduation letter with three copies. My transcript sealed with school information sheet. A copy of NIC, which is notarized as well. Two passport sized photographs. Well, my passport is sent out to be renewed, but i dont have the copy of it though. So, will they still accept my documents. Do you think i need anything else? Is attested and notarized the same thing?
thank guys


----------



## bkhan08

A.S.A .... dude i have a problem . my school doesn't give out sealed transcripts because it's there policy.... they can only send it through the school#angry i begged them to please give me one signed and sealed but theysaid rthe cant do anything. as of now i have an unofficial transcript. my dad sadi to just send that in nd it should work..... what should i do?


----------



## bkhan08

sorry for the typo's ... also i dont want to send my documents through the school because they are most likely to get lost..... so can u please give me some advice. im going to send in my paper work inshallah this friday.....


----------



## MedGrunt

bkhan08 said:


> A.S.A .... dude i have a problem . my school doesn't give out sealed transcripts because it's there policy.... they can only send it through the school#angry i begged them to please give me one signed and sealed but theysaid rthe cant do anything. as of now i have an unofficial transcript. my dad sadi to just send that in nd it should work..... what should i do?


Well if you were planning on mailing everything to IBCC anyways I'd suggest that you give your school the rest of your documents, have them make the official transcript and then pay for tracked shipping so that everything arrives at the IBCC office together.

If you don't send an official transcript IBCC will definitely make a big stink about it, but since they send a confirmation letter back to the high school anyways to make sure that all the documents are legit it might be ok...It may slow down the process and you will probably have to argue with the IBCC people, because they like to accuse people of doing FRAAAUD.


----------



## Ms.Khan

Salam

OMG there is a big problem, and i hope u can help me solve it. well, i did early graduation from high school, so i only completed 3 years of english instead of 4. well, technically i did complete my four years of english required by my school, but instead i took modern literature and speech. Now, IBCC is causing a whole problem about why i dont have 4 years. well, i was wondering, if tthere was anyone who went through this process. CAN U PLEASE HELP ME >>>ASAP!


----------



## cali4niakuri

hey everyone, ok so im filling out my Equivalency Application i don't know what type of examination system we have here in CA....the only two options are 'internal examination' and 'external examination'....what is the difference between these two?? 
and which one pertains to me??


----------



## MedGrunt

Smeer said:


> It actually depends on which country your from and what the education system is like in that country. If you're applying from America (having completed your high school education from America), you should check internal examination system _unless_ you intend to submit AP test scores, in which case you should check both (that's what I did just to be on the safe side). AP tests are technically external examinations.


When high school teachers who know you give you exams and grades it is considered an internal examination system because they can be biased. Tests such as SATs and APs are considered external exams because they are conducted and graded by a third party.


----------



## US_medstudent

Ms.Khan said:


> Salam
> 
> OMG there is a big problem, and i hope u can help me solve it. well, i did early graduation from high school, so i only completed 3 years of english instead of 4. well, technically i did complete my four years of english required by my school, but instead i took modern literature and speech. Now, IBCC is causing a whole problem about why i dont have 4 years. well, i was wondering, if tthere was anyone who went through this process. CAN U PLEASE HELP ME >>>ASAP!


wasalam,


I actually encountered the same issue. I graduated in three years so I took English electives along with regular English during my last year so it was as if I was missing a whole year of English and the IBCC put a hold on my application. Basically what I did was show them a "Graduation Requirements" sheet from my HS which stated that without 4 yrs of English you cant even graduate. The sheet was broken in to different departments so under English it showed the electives which replace regular english. The funny thing was the IBCC had 4 copies of the sheet along with everything else infront of them but I guess they didnt feel like reading it so I told our friend in Pakistan to highlight that part and take it back in to the IBCC office. And once she pointed out the highlighed part, they accepted it and everything went smoothly. Its funny how a pakistani organization tries to evaluate the American HS system by making sure we have the required credits, like an american HS would let us graduate without them.

Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## Arsalan

*No physics in High school.*

I have just passed high school but had no physics. now I found out that I must have Physics, chemistry and biology to get admission in Shifa med college, Any body has any idea for me what to do?


----------



## MedGrunt

Arsalan said:


> I have just passed high school but had no physics. now I found out that I must have Physics, chemistry and biology to get admission in Shifa med college, Any body has any idea for me what to do?


you must now take a year of physics, either at a community college or college. Without that you can NOT apply to ANY medical school in Pakistan.


----------



## anumraja

so how long does it take for IBCC to give your equivalence?


----------



## Smeer

anumraja said:


> so how long does it take for IBCC to give your equivalence?


There's no real set time on how long it takes. Some people get their certificate within a month. For others, like me, it takes many months. I submitted my application in mid-July of _last_ year and didn't get my actual certificate until late February of the _this_ year! I was given a provisional letter, however, to allow me to submit my government medical college application so that I wouldn't be ineligible.

That doesn't mean that your application will also take 7 months, but you should be prepared to really get on the IBCC and see what's up otherwise they have a tendency to delay things for really long periods of time!


----------



## Arsalan

You are right but the most recent is that I don't need physics PMDC has changed this recently, Shifa admission dept emailed me yesterday saying that i can apply if i have maths, biology and chemistry. 
Thanks God,, that saves my one year. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## MedGrunt

Arsalan said:


> You are right but the most recent is that I don't need physics PMDC has changed this recently, Shifa admission dept emailed me yesterday saying that i can apply if i have maths, biology and chemistry.
> Thanks God,, that saves my one year.
> Thanks for your reply.


oh really? i didn't know that. thanks for the update Arsalan! #grin

it does make sense though, because while it's necessary to have a solid biology and chemistry background i haven't seen any direct connection to physics in terms of the studies.


----------



## cali4niakuri

hey everyone..
i just sent in all of my paperwork to the IBCC..
and now im eagerly waiting for my score...
i was just wondering if anyone knows what the range of my score could possibly be..
i have a 4.13 (weighted)/3.9 (unweighted) GPA..
and i got straight As in bio, chem, physics, and in all 4 years of english..

any guesses??


----------



## Xero

One thing, I know is that they deduct 20% marks. So if u have 90% ur score will fall in 70% range! I read it here in the forum somewhere.


----------



## Crusader

I'm mailing my transcripts and diploma (and other needed documents) to IBCC tomorrow. Does anyone know what is the easiest means of paying the fee required for the process? Lets say I transfer the money through Western Union, to which bank in Pakistan will I transfer the money to?


----------



## Xero

U shud ask them in the email about their bank account. Ask them which bank transaction u would like. There are around 15 banks around here, so u shud better ask!


----------



## Maleeha

*college in Pak! woo hooo *

Salam everyone - 

So it is July 13th, 2008, and 12:04 am, and just today, my parents thought about me applying to a Med school in Pakistan. I have already accepted a college here in America, but am optimistic about this deal. I don't mind applying and attending a Paki college, in fact I like the idea, but I don't know if I am too late to start applying for it. 
As I have read that the deadline is Aug 31st or Sept 1st, and tentative. 
I have graduated High School, Alhamdulillah. 
I have taken at least a year of bio, chem, and phyz. 
Is that all the requirements I should be worried about? 
How about preparing for the MCAT?


----------



## anumraja

k


----------



## Maleeha

maik7upurz said:


> YOUR NOT COMPETING WITH LOCALS! Your applying not to one school, but to a pool of 50 or so seats in the entire Pakistan reserved for overseas pakistanis, so your only competing against other foreigners for those seats thats it. Whats so hard to believe about GPA.. This is pakistan after all, there are reasons why we come here instead of going to usa, aka admission is easy into govt colleges relatively.


 
so there are _only_ 50 seats that are supposed to be filled with foreigners. That's it? I feel like screaming: what's the point? Khalas - I'll be patient. 
Are the seats split equally between each school? More seats for gov't schools than private, perhaps?


----------



## anumraja

actually one seat is available for foreigners per college ...except for fatimah jinnah there are 4 seats for foreginers but oder than thatt just one seat per foreignerr


----------



## chickoo

guys wht abt lahore medical..........how many seats r there for foreigners...
and wht is Domicile ...........actually i got 3A'S 3B'S in O Levels and in A Levels 2C'S each in Bio and Chem....i am waiting for my A Level Phy & Maths results.......but if i get both A or B in phy and maths,will these grades be enough for admission in either KEMU or Lahore medical after the IBCC equivalence.........................


----------



## Arsalan

For Shifa medical coolege therlast date is Aug 3, You must have an equalance certificate from IBBC, Wah medical college is going to accept application from AUG 15 or 17. You have more time but the college is relatively new. You don't have to take any entery test if you apply as foriegn students, They have 5 seats for foriegn students, Hope this info will help you.


----------



## MedGrunt

Maleeha said:


> Salam everyone -
> 
> So it is July 13th, 2008, and 12:04 am, and just today, my parents thought about me applying to a Med school in Pakistan. I have already accepted a college here in America, but am optimistic about this deal. I don't mind applying and attending a Paki college, in fact I like the idea, but I don't know if I am too late to start applying for it.
> As I have read that the deadline is Aug 31st or Sept 1st, and tentative.
> I have graduated High School, Alhamdulillah.
> I have taken at least a year of bio, chem, and phyz.
> Is that all the requirements I should be worried about?
> How about preparing for the MCAT?


Welcome to the forum Maleeha. Please read http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html thoroughly, it briefly outlines the procedure of applying to Pakistani med schools and will answer a lot of your questions(requirements, etc).

Oh and just to clear up any confusion -- for government schools foreigners NEVER have to take an entrance test, at some private schools they can take the test as an alternative to submitting certain test scores that the individual school requires(such as SAT IIs).

First thing to worry about is getting an IBCC certificate made. The following thread has tons of info on the process: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29-ibcc-equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges.html


Maleeha said:


> so there are _only_ 50 seats that are supposed to be filled with foreigners. That's it? I feel like screaming: what's the point? Khalas - I'll be patient.
> Are the seats split equally between each school? More seats for gov't schools than private, perhaps?


There's generally more seats in private schools than government. At Shifa(private school) there isn't a set number of seats for foreigners, the amount accepted varies from year to year.


----------



## Plasma

They are deducting 20%?! I thought they only take off 10%. 

Guys, i have about an average of 82/83. What are the chances of my acceptance?


----------



## Xero

U have good chances of being accepted by private colleges. And fair chance for government college too



chickoo said:


> guys wht abt lahore medical..........how many seats r there for foreigners...
> and wht is Domicile ...........actually i got 3A'S 3B'S in O Levels and in A Levels 2C'S each in Bio and Chem....i am waiting for my A Level Phy & Maths results.......but if i get both A or B in phy and maths,will these grades be enough for admission in either KEMU or Lahore medical after the IBCC equivalence.........................




Domicile is basically for local students. It is actually a document in which it is justified that the person belongs the certain province. For applying in Punjab government medical colleges u shud have a punjab domicile, and for sindh u shud have a sindh domicile and so on....



Arsalan said:


> For Shifa medical coolege therlast date is Aug 3, You must have an equalance certificate from IBBC, Wah medical college is going to accept application from AUG 15 or 17. You have more time but the college is relatively new. You don't have to take any entery test if you apply as foriegn students, They have 5 seats for foriegn students, Hope this info will help you.


Thnx for the info. Wah medical college started functioning in the recent years but now it is in the list of approved colleges so is trustworthy. #yes


----------



## Plasma

Xero said:


> *U have good chances of being accepted by private colleges. And fair chance for government college too*


Was that response to my question? :happy:


----------



## anumraja

plasma...wts ur equivalence?


----------



## Plasma

anumraja said:


> plasma...wts ur equivalence?


I haven't got it yet. Im submitting my application soon. 

What should i expect?


----------



## anumraja

they are deducting 20% from canadian students so if your average is 82-83% you should expect 62-63%...my average wus 94% and now its 74%


----------



## Plasma

anumraja said:


> they are deducting 20% from canadian students so if your average is 82-83% you should expect 62-63%...my average wus 94% and now its 74%


damn, isn't that too much? 

And isn't it 20% of your mark? So wouldn't that make it 66%?


----------



## anumraja

yeah...i dont know my average wus 94% ...and after dey deducted 20% it became 74.6% my equivalence is 812/1100


----------



## Plasma

Meh, as long as i get into a college, don't really care which one. So is all the talk about bribery in IBCC true or just rumors?


----------



## cali4niakuri

Plasma said:


> Meh, as long as i get into a college, don't really care which one. So is all the talk about bribery in IBCC true or just rumors?


Not really...
Basically, once you get your score...you're stuck with it...
not matter how much you bribe them...they will not change it...
however, if u do give them extra money in the beginning, they will speed your procedure...
but that is only if you personally go and turn in your papers by hand...


----------



## oichakdey

^ Not true!

Foreigners are able to change there medical college after 2nd year papers. Assuming they pass (and sadly many don't) your gonna have to:

1. Get a letter from the dean/principal of the college you want to leave (good luck)
2. Get a letter from the dean/principal of the college you want go GO too
3. Get a letter from the provincial Minister of Health (if your going to another province you have to get a letter from the provincial health minsiter of that province as well).

If you get that far, then either PMDC or the HEC will look after switching you, but rarely anyone gets that far. It's almost impossible getting past step 1 lol. There is another way, that is if you have mutual migration with another person at the college you want to go to.


----------



## cali4niakuri

oichakdey said:


> ^ Not true!
> 
> Foreigners are able to change there medical college after 2nd year papers. Assuming they pass (and sadly many don't) your gonna have to:
> 
> 1. Get a letter from the dean/principal of the college you want to leave (good luck)
> 2. Get a letter from the dean/principal of the college you want go GO too
> 3. Get a letter from the provincial Minister of Health (if your going to another province you have to get a letter from the provincial health minsiter of that province as well).
> 
> If you get that far, then either PMDC or the HEC will look after switching you, but rarely anyone gets that far. It's almost impossible getting past step 1 lol. There is another way, that is if you have mutual migration with another person at the college you want to go to.


 
haha the question Plasma had was about the ibcc...not changing colleges..
but the info u provided is useful too, although it's irrelevant..


----------



## nayabkhan01

Hi every one

I have a question .....if the person have done grade 11 from Canada and grade 12 form Pakistan and wants to apply form medical in Pakistan .....will the IBCC still deduct 20% marks from the grade 11.


----------



## kool_goose2

as far as i know i think they want u to do both grade 11, and 12 from abroad to be considered as a foreign.


----------



## nayabkhan01

no ....i mean what if the person want to apply to medical as a local student.


----------



## kishmish

Hey I read the website from the IBCC, I took some classes at community college that I couldn't take at High School, They ask me attach current things about my high school, should I also attach those things from my college ?

And how hard is it to get into private colleges in Pakistan?

So the IBCC does not require my SAT II scores?


----------



## paddu

Alright, I'm so sorry if this is a repeat... but I've been reading through this forum as well as the crappy IBCC site (which doesn't even work and is conveniently *under construction*) for the past hour, and I have been unable to precisely find out *what the required subjects for equivalence are*. 
I read here that the IBCC look at 10 subjects: 11th grade Bio, Phy, Chem, Eng, 12th grade Bio, Phy, Chem and 2 electives. 
I went on the IBCC site (This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman), clicked on the "Criteria for Private Schools following American Education System" but was unable to access it.
Then I did a search of "IBCC required subjects" at this forum and found this post (by MedGrunt - link: ):
IBCC requires *1 year* each of the following subjects: biology, chemistry, and physics...

So, can someone CLEARLY tell me what exactly are the prerequisites for the IBCC certificate? How many years of bio, chem and physics do we need to apply for equivalence? 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## kishmish

I had the same question, so I called them last night, and I actually got through eventually...
But the Sir said that you only need 1 year of each


----------



## paddu

Oh, that's a relief.
Thank you so much! #happy

Btw, I'm pretty sure the IBCC does not need SAT II scores.
Only need those if you are applying to private med schools in Pakistan.


----------



## MastahRiz

kishmish said:


> I had the same question, so I called them last night, and I actually got through eventually...
> But the Sir said that you only need 1 year of each





paddu said:


> Oh, that's a relief.
> Thank you so much! #happy
> 
> Btw, I'm pretty sure the IBCC does not need SAT II scores.
> Only need those if you are applying to private med schools in Pakistan.


Yup, you guys got it.


----------



## kishmish

Do they conduct 20% of your final score? or 20% of each your classes?


----------



## OmerFarooq

Salaam guys,

I am gonna interrupt the flow of things for a tiny moment and add my problem in here as well. 

I have currently finished 3 years of university at a canadian university (of a 4 year uni program) and I had received my high school diploma 3 years ago. The only problem is that my high school marks aren't that good and I am planning on repeating them. Now my question is that does IBCC look at high school marks (for equivalence) repeated after 3 years? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danny

OmerFarooq said:


> Salaam guys,
> 
> I am gonna interrupt the flow of things for a tiny moment and add my problem in here as well.
> 
> I have currently finished 3 years of university at a canadian university (of a 4 year uni program) and I had received my high school diploma 3 years ago. The only problem is that my high school marks aren't that good and I am planning on repeating them. Now my question is that does IBCC look at high school marks (for equivalence) repeated after 3 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't see any problem with that. They should have no problem equating your repeated marks into the IBCC equivalence. It would also be advisable for you to call them and directly ask for their opinion on it.


----------



## MastahRiz

OmerFarooq said:


> Salaam guys,
> 
> I am gonna interrupt the flow of things for a tiny moment and add my problem in here as well.
> 
> I have currently finished 3 years of university at a canadian university (of a 4 year uni program) and I had received my high school diploma 3 years ago. The only problem is that my high school marks aren't that good and I am planning on repeating them. Now my question is that does IBCC look at high school marks (for equivalence) repeated after 3 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





danny said:


> I don't see any problem with that. They should have no problem equating your repeated marks into the IBCC equivalence. It would also be advisable for you to call them and directly ask for their opinion on it.



This is a good question, because as far as I know, IBCC doesn't care what your grades are- if you took something in high school, then it'll be counted. If you take that same class again in college, it doesn't matter, it won't be counted. The only time your college classes will be counted is if you never took a certain class in high school.

If you're going to repeat a class while in high school, it would be my guess that they *will *count that, however if you did poorly in high school and plan on repeating those courses at a college campus like a lot of students do, I'm 100% positive that it *won't* count for anything.

My question to you is how you plan on repeating the courses, because like I said, it can make all the difference.


----------



## OmerFarooq

Salaam,

Thanks for the reply guys. I called IBCC and spoke with one of the IBCC ppl. They said that you can only repeat the courses if you take them within 1 year after finishing high school. So in my case (I've been out of high school for 3 years), its too late to repeat any courses. They told me to call back and talk to this next IBCC guy to reconfirm. I'll recheck with him and see what he says, inshAllah. Btw, I was thinking of doing the courses through adult school (so I'll get High school credits and not college credits).

I'll post it here for anyone else that might be in my position.


----------



## danny

OmerFarooq said:


> Salaam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys. I called IBCC and spoke with one of the IBCC ppl. They said that you can only repeat the courses if you take them within 1 year after finishing high school. So in my case (I've been out of high school for 3 years), its too late to repeat any courses. They told me to call back and talk to this next IBCC guy to reconfirm. I'll recheck with him and see what he says, inshAllah. Btw, I was thinking of doing the courses through adult school (so I'll get High school credits and not college credits).
> 
> I'll post it here for anyone else that might be in my position.



Hope things workout for you. Ameen!


----------



## kishmish

OmerFarooq said:


> Salaam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys. I called IBCC and spoke with one of the IBCC ppl. They said that you can only repeat the courses if you take them within 1 year after finishing high school. So in my case (I've been out of high school for 3 years), its too late to repeat any courses. They told me to call back and talk to this next IBCC guy to reconfirm. I'll recheck with him and see what he says, inshAllah. Btw, I was thinking of doing the courses through adult school (so I'll get High school credits and not college credits).
> 
> I'll post it here for anyone else that might be in my position.


Yes, please to inform us with the answer they gave you.


----------



## chickoos

guys i finished my 11th and 12th in UAE ....if i present my domicile to ibcc will i be considered as a local residence or a foreigner(i have a paki passport) when they make my equivalence


----------



## danny

chickoos said:


> guys i finished my 11th and 12th in UAE ....if i present my domicile to ibcc will i be considered as a local residence or a foreigner(i have a paki passport) when they make my equivalence



Yes you can try for a local seat but it would be challenging, competition vise. Good luck!


----------



## alyna

is math required to get in to any medical college in pk????
and how much averge i have to get inorder to get into gov. med college in pk?


----------



## Iqbal'sShahin

salam 
i just want to know that the med colleges start in NOV in 'pakhtonistan' (NWFP) and here i m doing GED now. and inshaAllah the results disclose in OCT, but the problem is that, i dont want to waste my whole year, entry tests had done on 24 AUG. i read somewhere that foreigners dont need to take entry test. I really need help because may be we go back to Pakistan in upcoming OCT or NOV . plz plz plz plzzzzzzzz help me.


----------



## MastahRiz

As this is mainly an introduction thread, you'll be better off trying to get your answers from the rest of the forum where there's already tons of information regarding your exact situation. Good luck!


----------



## kishmish

Hey is the IBCC score always 660 outta 1100?
because thats a 60%, and I read in some college websites you need a 65% on your IBCC certificates
?


----------



## MastahRiz

As far as I know, 60% is the minimum required to apply.


----------



## kishmish

Thanks.
I was taking classes at a community college for Physics and Chemistry, does that mean I need two of each to equal to one year?
My college runs by quarters..


----------



## MedGrunt

I'm fairly certain that you'll be required to take 3 quarters(fall, winter, spring) of each in order to fulfill the 1 year requirement. I had taken 1 semester and an additional quarter of physics and only after a LOT of arguing was I able to convince them to accept it as a full year(technically it comes out to 4/5 of a year)...arguing your way through on only a quarter would be pretty hard to accomplish.


----------



## Iqbal'sShahin

hi
i want to share with u guys that i passed the GED tests and my percentage is 65.5%.Now plz guide me . what should i do . my score in GED tests is 2820. Plzzzzzzzzzz help me.
THANKS...


----------



## kishmish

MedGrunt said:


> I'm fairly certain that you'll be required to take 3 quarters(fall, winter, spring) of each in order to fulfill the 1 year requirement. I had taken 1 semester and an additional quarter of physics and only after a LOT of arguing was I able to convince them to accept it as a full year(technically it comes out to 4/5 of a year)...arguing your way through on only a quarter would be pretty hard to accomplish.


Really?
Because what you learn in one quarter is usually what you learn in one year in High School..At least that's how the math classes are set up. :/


----------



## shararakhan

Hey, I'm new to this site. Was interested in applying to pakistan for medical.
I understand one needs to get american highschool grades into fsc equivelence. 

I was not such a good student in highschool. I got my equivilancy done last year and I was short 6 marks from first division. I went to a community college here for a year and did exceptionally well. I wanted to know that will they consider my community college grades with my highschool for my equivalancy this time around?
Thanks.


----------



## MedGrunt

shararakhan said:


> I was not such a good student in highschool. I got my equivilancy done last year and I was short 6 marks from first division. I went to a community college here for a year and did exceptionally well. I wanted to know that will they consider my community college grades with my highschool for my equivalancy this time around?
> Thanks.


Nope.

The only exception would be if you took a course that is required for equivalence in college that you did not already take in high school. However, since you said that you have already gotten an equivalence score made before I'm assuming that this exception does not apply to you.


----------



## thecalccobra

important question: 

Is it true that you don't need IBBC equivalence if you have SAT II scores in Bio, Chem, and Physics? I ask this because I got accepted based off my SAT II scores. They didn't ask for my IBBC. 

I also heard that you can't graduate with a M.B.B.S if you don't have your IBBC minimum of 600. If that is true, I better get my IBBC.


----------



## MedGrunt

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

Check it out, specifically #10


----------



## kishmish

MedGrunt said:


> Nope.
> 
> The only exception would be if you took a course that is required for equivalence in college that you did not already take in high school. However, since you said that you have already gotten an equivalence score made before I'm assuming that this exception does not apply to you.


Actually isn't there something called Improvement marks? Where you can take current classes and improve your marks
This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman

All the on the bottom, the last option?


----------



## Umer

Hey I just joined this site and must say that its a great resource for medical students around the globe to come together under one platform! 

I'm Umer, currently in the 5th year of my medical degree in London.

My brother who is a British National did his O levels and A levels in Pakistan. He is wanting to study medicine in Pakistan. I understand that he need to get equivalence from Pakistan. He achieved the following grades:

O LEVELS: 
Biology A
Urdu A
Chem B
Physics B
Maths B
Islamiyat B
English B
Pak Studies B
Eng Lit C

A-level grades were as follows:
Chem C
Bio C
Physics D

I went to the IBCC website and tried to calculate the score. I find the system very complicated and difficult to understand. I have calculated the score to be 797.5/1100. I was wondering if someone could please double check if I have done this correctly? I have been told that 10% or 20% marks are deducted from the above score if one studies A levels, is that true?


----------



## kishmish

hhmmm Why would Pakistani students get marked off by 20%? :/


----------



## chickoos

hmmm.....actually IBCC takes the best 5 grades from O Levels and 3 from A Levels....Hence i'll take bio,phy,chem,english and urdu...

U score 671.5/850 ie 79 % in matriculation #yes

Now i'll calculate ur F.sc marks

Here u score 797.5/1100 ie 72.5 % 

Yes u have calculated correct Fsc marks#wink


----------



## blueray

I've done 7 GCSE subjects, and 2 IGCSE subjects all from British system. As following.

Maths - A 
Chem - A
PE - A
bio - B
physics - B
business studies - B
Arabic - C
English - C
English Lit. - C

and recently we had our mocks for A levels.

Bio - B 
phy - B
Chem - B
( Prediction = A for All three for Junaray 09 examinations )
*
would u mind calculating My equivalence for this?
I'd be really thankful.
and besides .. the marks you take , are they like fixed?
like if u get an A , they take it as 85, or a B on 75.?


*Thank you


----------



## chickoos

no problem dude.....i'll do it for you
ibcc takes 5 best grades from o levels and 3 best one from A Levels
lets see........#yes*well these marks are after 10% reduction*......#yes
you got 654.5/850 i.e 77% in matriculation
well now for Fsc if you get all B the equivalence is 838.75/1100 i.e 76.25% ........but if you get all A in all 3 A Levels subject then your equivalence is 880/1100 i.e 80%.......... #happy


----------



## blueray

ahhh righttt - a bundle of thanks buddy.. and btw em not a ''dude'' i might be a ''dudett'' #grin - Man 10% reduction .. 
that's alot :S


----------



## zesh

Hi, I am US citizen in high school and plan to go Pakistan for medical studies. I will be applying as a foreign student. What are the requirements for getting into medical colleges in Pakistan. Appreciate if someone points me to the right resources to get all the details. thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz

This is an IBCC thread, so I'll tell you you need 660 on your IBCC score.

The rest you can find in the proper threads, or look here.


----------



## Nyangel11234

I had a question about the SAT II. I wanted to apply to DOW international and they accept SAT II scores but they need to be equated by the IBCC. Does anyone know how they equate them? They say that you need a minimum of 700 is that before or after they equate them? Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

You really need to read the FAQ's. IBCC has absolutely nothing to do with SAT's. 

Click the links in my signature! Seriously. Do it.


----------



## saim

hi this is saima from USA
I am a student of 12 grade I will b graduating in may 2009. I want to do med in a pakistan college. I need some information esp on Shifa. My frst question is if I dont take the SATs and come to pakistan and take the entry test instead will tht be ok like will the med schools at pakistan accpet tht and the ibcc can convert my secondary school reports to pakistani grades esp for shifa and Kind Edwards or Agha khan. Also if tht is accptable then how will I pay for my tuition like as a self finanace seat or regular. I did my 10th grade from pakistan so I had my board exam and then I came here for my 11 and 12th grade so like will they count those marks for me. in Pkaistan I have taken all science classes here again I m takin honour Physics, and IB Biology and also IB Math. IB are like advance classes like AP or more. And I havent graduated yet so shld i start applyn there or shld I wait till I get my diploma in June and then apply? And does the ibcc change the final scores of high school or i can sent now as I still have one more semester to go?

Plz help me.... I will appreciate that
Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Yes, if you take the entry test then you don't need to take the SATs.

You only pay for self finance seats when you can't get in on grades or test scores, which you won't know until you apply with the grades that you have. So no, you won't be applying for self finance.

Of course you need to have finished high school before you can apply to med schools in Pakistan. The IBCC will convert whatever you give them, as long as you've finished high school, you can send them everything you have. They'll figure it out.


----------



## medi123

i have done my 9th n 10th from pakistan, metric system and 11th and 12th from U.S. but my high school transcript shows all four years on it. so i was wondering if i should send ibcc equivalence my metric transcript along with the U.S. high school transcript or not?


----------



## MedGrunt

medi123 said:


> i have done my 9th n 10th from pakistan, metric system and 11th and 12th from U.S. but my high school transcript shows all four years on it. so i was wondering if i should send ibcc equivalence my metric transcript along with the U.S. high school transcript or not?


It can't hurt to send it. If you want to avoid unnecessary delays you should send it just in case.


----------



## medi123

can somebody who has already sent thier required documents help me? i want to know what documents to send exactly. i know it is listed on the form but i am still confused with some of the stuff. it will be a great help if somebody can list the documents required.
thank you for your time...


----------



## MastahRiz

application + high school transcripts (official/sealed) + high school diploma + AP scores


----------



## medi123

thanks !! also how many copies of each document will be needed? and i have heard there is a branch of ibcc in karachi too. can u please provide me with the website if there is any so i can print out the application?


----------



## saim

Thanks Rizwaan..

But there is a problem I called Shifa College today and they told me that I cant apply on my pakistani citizenship like as a local student because my dad works here in America and my diploma is frm America. And that I have to pay as a foreign student. I am very confused I really need to know how that works...Can some1 plz tell me... 
THanks


----------



## MastahRiz

If you did high school in the US, then yes, you have to apply as a foreign student. That's just a policy they have.


----------



## saim

but you told me that if I pass the entry test or have the required marks in SATs and change my high school diploma into FSc grade and have the required grades then I dont have to pay as a foreign student like I can pay as a local pakistani student cz it is very expensive, as a foreign student it is like 14000 dollars thats what the shifa administrator told me on the phone. Can you please make this clear to me because I dont know how it works. Or do u mean that I apply as a foreign student and then if i clear everything then I will be paying 6000 dollars not 14000 dollars although I apply as a foreign student???
I really want to come there so it will help alot if u make this clear to me!!!


----------



## MastahRiz

Sorry, I overlooked that you said you were graduating from an american high school. You will have to apply as a foreign student.

Even though the entrance test IS for local students, you can take it as a foreign student if for some reason you can't take the SAT II's or didn't do well on them, but you still count as a foreign student.

In regrads to the IBCC, it doesn't matter where you apply from, you'll always have to have an IBCC conversion, local or foreign.


----------



## saim

so u mean I will be paying as a foreign student also... Right?


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah


----------



## soniac12

hey salam!

my names sonia..i have a u.s high school diploma and im going to take the sat II..too..if i take the sat i dont have to take the entry test..i want to get into king edward medical school..thanx for the help#happy


----------



## Binte

Salam Alaikum
I did my grade 9 from Pakistan and the rest of the grades in Canada.
What does IBCC take for conversions?
Like, do they start from grade 9?
Basically, I applied last year but I did not get admission because they told me my marks were in the 700's (Pakistani range)
What shall I do?
Thanks Alot


----------



## fouz

I will be graduating high school this year. Aga Khan's application is due feb 19. How do i get IBCC equivalence while being in the US. Do i have to go to Pakistan? It asks for my diploma which i dont have yet. What do I do? how important is this IBCC equivalence?


----------



## MastahRiz

You need to read the FAQ's in my signature.


----------



## sk8tergal477

hey guys, I really need some help!!! I just came down here from New York 3 months ago and I am trying to prepare for the entrance examination for Federal Board. If not, I'm also going to make an attempt at Sarhad. 

HOWEVER- My biggest concern and recent headache revolves around My IBCC. I had graduated with an avg of about, 90 however I HAD NOT COMPLETED 2 semesters of Physics I assumed I would take it in college in NY, but then this recent shift sprung upon me. 

*THE QUESTION IS*- Do I need to go back and take a semester of physics as a non-diploma class and then come back here??? or is there any alternative in Pakistan??


----------



## studentofmed

You could take the A levels physics exam, i think.


----------



## dubya0

whatdoes the Ibcc do with honors and AP classes in American high school 
Do they give extra points


----------



## MastahRiz

You only get extra points for AP classes if you got a 4 or better on the AP exam. Honors classes also count for more points, but only if they're classes like Honors Biology, Honors Physics, Honors Chemistry, or a Math subject and only if you got a B or better in the class.

I may not be a 100% right about this, these rules have changed a number of times in the past.


----------



## Mano

I think I'll have a 730.4 after the IBCC conversion... what are my chances of getting into a good med school in Pakistan.

p.s. I'm sorry if a similar question has been answered before... I tried finding something similar to this question on the website but couldn't..

IBCC conversion AND 20% deduction**

I just realised that I might be wrong in calculating my IBCC scores since I used the overall gpa instead of concentrating on the sciences (which had better grades btw...) but still I'd like to know what are my chances if I have something like 730-780?


----------



## MastahRiz

Chances are that the 730.4 is still off by a bit, if not a whole lot since to this day no one has been able to correctly calculate their own IBCC score. Even after getting the score from IBCC it's still a mystery as to how they came up with it.

Seven hundred and thirty is a low score, however people with lower scores have been admitted in times when the competition was not as fierce as it is now. That being said, shoot for a higher score by sending AP scores, hope for the best, and apply no matter what score you get as long as it's above 660, since that's the minimum requirement.


----------



## Mano

Thank you so much for replying. Jazak Allah Khair!
Well, I don't know if I did it the right way. My high school average was like 84... I had a low GPA in 10th grade since I went to Pakistan for a while in the middle of the year. So I tried to calculte that from 1100.. and then deducted 20%.
I just read somewhere on this website that they only look at your 11th and 12th grade scores. Is that true? If that's the case then my average was above 90 for both these years. 
One thing I don't get is how someone from USA can score above 900s even after the 20% deduction... 

Also, I have a B.S. in Psych... I don't think that will count towards anything when applying to med school... except for the physics I took in college.

anyway, thanks again! 

one more thing, since DIMC only takes foreigners, wouldn't they be more lenient when giving admission..?


----------



## kool_goose2

well i just came from pakistan going through all of the IBCC procees...since i am a canadain my avg was in the 80's and my final score ended up to be 722, which barely got me into any Punjab medical colleges, howere i did end up gettiing admission into Gomal Medical College in NWFP provice, thats after bugging them alot and telling them and all the other crap , ant lets just say i didnt like it so i came back...but with 730 mark of urs i think u might have a little bit of chance getting into the med schooll...but u knw its not gurateeed hey its worth a try...but frm my experice i think u will not get into any Punjab med scools but other provinces...


----------



## Mano

thank you for replying. 
how about med schools in Karachi... e.g. Dow, Baqai, etc.
esp. Dow International since it is for foreigners...


----------



## chitownzchica

MedGrunt said:


> Many offices in Pakistan are unorganized so you're better off giving them in person along with the rest of your application rather than having it mailed directly there from collegeboard and risk it being lost/misplaced/used as a napkin/etc.


Hi, 
Sorry if my question is a little off topic but my dad said the same thing about mailing my transcripts and applications. He said I shouldn't risk it and should just wait till I go to pakistan (which is going to be in May) or send it to a relative in pakistan. 

Reading what you have said, I think I should wait till May? What do guys suggest?


----------



## Mano

how many copies of my transcripts should I take for the whole process (IBCC and PTAP)? maybe 10? 
also, is there anything else I need besides my transcripts and high school diploma? I am flyting to Pakistan on March 25th.... and will insha Allah apply to the IBCC as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## MastahRiz

chitownzchica said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if my question is a little off topic but my dad said the same thing about mailing my transcripts and applications. He said I shouldn't risk it and should just wait till I go to pakistan (which is going to be in May) or send it to a relative in pakistan.
> 
> Reading what you have said, I think I should wait till May? What do guys suggest?


In person is always better, the mail is risky. If you wait till May, that's fine because you'll still have about six months before the entire application process comes to an end.



Mano said:


> how many copies of my transcripts should I take for the whole process (IBCC and PTAP)? maybe 10?
> also, is there anything else I need besides my transcripts and high school diploma? I am flyting to Pakistan on March 25th.... and will insha Allah apply to the IBCC as soon as I get a chance.


Eight to ten is a safe number, if you don't mind paying for them. Other than transcripts and high school diploma, you should have about 10 passport sized photos. You can never have enough of these here.


----------



## MedGrunt

MastahRiz said:


> Other than transcripts and high school diploma, you should have about 10 passport sized photos. You can never have enough of these here.


If you'll be coming to Pakistan yourself to submit all the applications/forms you should just get the photos taken here. You can get them taken in most markets and it's much cheaper than in the US.


----------



## Mano

ok guys. I AM VERY UPSET! I went to my high school today and these people refused to give me the official transcripts. They said that they don't give them to students. they'll just send it to the place I am applying at. I told them that I am not an 18 year old kid anymore! seriously... 

now what am I suppose to do? give them the addresses of PTAP and IBCC?
Would IBCC and PTAP accept copies of the sealed student transcript (not official) cause they said they can send me the sealed copies of student transcripts. but then those are not going to be official... 
please reply asap cause I only have a few days left here.

p.s. thank you so much for replying MedGrunt and MastahRiz!!!!!!!!!

p.s.s. how's the weather in Pakistan? I still wear a coat before leaving the house here.

oh and my college said that they'll gimme the transcripts. I told my high school people that but they were like "oh thats cause it's a college"... what the hell. 

sorry for the rant.

ps.s. do I need to apply through PTAP even if I am applying at schools in Karachi?
I'll be applying at only government schools since I didn't take SATII plus I don't want to take the entrance exam.
Also, should I review chemistry and bio? I took Bio in 2002-03....


----------



## MastahRiz

I've never had to deal with a high school that didn't allow students to get copies of official transcripts. You'll have to plead your case with them and tell them that the mail is not 100% reliable out here and that your admission to med school depends on you delivering these transcripts. If they still refuse and claim that they're willing to ship official transcripts all the way to Pakistan, then go ahead and give them an address of some relative in Pakistan where you can then later pick up the transcripts and take them to IBCC. You can rest assured that if your high school just mails an official transcript to the IBCC in Pakistan, it'll just sit in their office a while before eventually being thrown out.

I don't know why they're making a big deal out of it when it's already sealed. You do need official sealed copies though for applying in Pakistan, so student copies will not work, unless you have the high school attest them.

If you're applying to government schools already, then I don't believe you can also apply through the PTAP system, but I might be wrong here. It may be possible.

I don't think you really need to review bio or chem, but that depends on how well you know it. Either way, you'll have plenty of time to study once you start.


----------



## chitownzchica

MastahRiz said:


> If you're applying to government schools already, then I don't believe you can also apply through the PTAP system, but I might be wrong here. It may be possible.


I read somewhere that the PTAP system is only for government schools #confused


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah that's true. Meaning you can apply to as many private schools as you want and then still apply via PTAP for a government school.

However, what I'm not 100% sure on is whether or not you can also apply to government schools the normal way and then still apply via PTAP as well.


----------



## Mano

MastahRiz said:


> Yeah that's true. Meaning you can apply to as many private schools as you want and then still apply via PTAP for a government school.
> 
> However, what I'm not 100% sure on is whether or not you can also apply to government schools the normal way and then still apply via PTAP as well.



I thought the only way foreigners can apply to government med schools is through PTAP? what's the other way?

thanks for replying! I'll go back to my school and beg them.


----------



## dubya0

i have a short question, sorry if its a repeat. I just wanted to ask that if applying to goverment med schools does a foreigner need to tske the entrance exam?


----------



## Mano

dubya0 said:


> i have a short question, sorry if its a repeat. I just wanted to ask that if applying to goverment med schools does a foreigner need to tske the entrance exam?


no.


----------



## saja87

*MCAT for admission?*

Hi,

I will be graduating this year from a US college with a B.S Biology and Psychology. I was interested in attending medical school in pakistan and then returning back to practice in the US. I plan on taking the MCAT around June. Do any of the Punjab medical schools accept the MCAT for admissions? I really don't want to sit for the SATs or entrance exams.


----------



## Smeer

None of the government schools in Punjab accept MCAT scores. There might be some private medical colleges that accept them, but I'm not sure if there are any such schools in Punjab. Aga Khan does accept MCAT scores, but that's in Karachi.


----------



## Hirra

did any of u guys start med school in pak right after high school because here in Canada we don't get our School completion diploma until commencement which is in September/October. the IBCC asks for the certificate, what do u suggest i can do since i dont want to waste a year
help plzzzzz.


----------



## thecalccobra

Since you already have a bachelor's degree, I would say try to get into SGU, Ross, AUC, or Saba in the Caribbean. If you have a 3.0 and can get a 24ish on the MCAT, I think you're set.


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, I totally agree with that. You'll have a much easier time in the future if you're going to the US from a Caribbean school as compared to a Pakistani one.


----------



## robbiesuperb

*Info required*

I an new to this site and hopeful to get the favorable response. I have all the documents required to submit to IBCC for equivalency,Is there anyway I can avoid sending my original High school diploma because It only issued once instead I can send the certified or notarized copy.


----------



## Smeer

robbiesuperb said:


> Is there anyway I can avoid sending my original High school diploma because It only issued once instead I can send the certified or notarized copy.


It's understandable why you'd hesitate to send your original diploma, but I'm not sure if they accept anything other than the original. I do know that they'll return your original diploma that you submit once they're done with the whole equivalence process. You'll get it back along with your equivalence certificate.


----------



## MastahRiz

In the end, you have to realize it's just a high school diploma. It may be important to you now, but years from now when you're an accomplished doctor, you'll think of high school just like it was pre-school or primary or elementary school, etc.

I say this because the more attached you are now to your high school diploma, the more broken hearted you'll be when you get it back from IBCC and find out they put a huge pen mark on it to 'check' it off and show that they've accepted it.

That's how it went down with me


----------



## missakhwand

MastahRiz said:


> In the end, you have to realize it's just a high school diploma. It may be important to you now, but years from now when you're an accomplished doctor, you'll think of high school just like it was pre-school or primary or elementary school, etc.
> 
> I say this because the more attached you are now to your high school diploma, the more broken hearted you'll be when you get it back from IBCC and find out they put a huge pen mark on it to 'check' it off and show that they've accepted it.
> 
> That's how it went down with me


Same here;I couldn't fathom the fact for days ...it left me fuming (lol).


----------



## rashope

Hey guys I was wondering will IBCC take grades from like history and law as elective grades. I know out the the eight courses they require English, phys,chem,bio are a must and maths is also added. However I was wondering because on the IBCC website when they show the calculation they use 2 different grades for physics an chemistry, I have no idea how they do that..... are students required to take the three courses in only 11 and 12 because I have chem 10grade phys 11 grade A.P. Bio 12 grade and calculus 12 grade. some one please Help me out!


----------



## Humairah

Hi People,
I'm studying A Levels at the moment in England(first yr ), and im hoping to study medicine in Karachi next year , but i dont know where to start , because i didnt take physics at A Level and my O Level Grades are not High aswel , and will i need physics to apply in a private med school or does that rule just apply to govt colleges.
Thanks if anyone could get back to me on this then it would be greatful.


----------



## rashope

Humairah, From my knowledge you *MUST* have bio,chem,and physics in order to do the fsc equivalency regardless whether its a private or govt college. However someone in the forum please correct me if im wrong ( edit if you must!).


----------



## missakhwand

rashope said:


> Hey guys I was wondering will IBCC take grades from like history and law as elective grades.


the IBCC considers only those courses which they require-any other courses like history or whatever don't count.I say this because when I got my O Level grades converted to Pakistani matric percentage ,they considered only the five required science subjects; I had grades for other subjects like human biology, English Literature and Religious studies which they plainly ignored as if they simply weren't there. hope this helps..


----------



## rashope

So does that mean that they will only take a few grades and not complete the 8 grade quota? Then this means that they will only take english and science ? that retarded because I have 5 science grades and I didnt do great on like 2 of them. Phys and chem were good. however A.P. bio im taking this year will that be a problem?


----------



## Smeer

rashope said:


> So does that mean that they will only take a few grades and not complete the 8 grade quota? Then this means that they will only take english and science ? that retarded because I have 5 science grades and I didnt do great on like 2 of them. Phys and chem were good. however A.P. bio im taking this year will that be a problem?


Yes, basically it means that they're only going to take English and the three basic sciences they require (plus at most, one elective).

My suggestion to you would be preparing for and giving the AP test in biology. It's not that hard (the easiest AP science test in my opinion, with a huge curve too). And if you get a 4 or a 5, and probably even a 3, it won't hurt your IBCC score (at least not as much as a bad grade in the class since they won't reduce as many marks from your AP test score).


----------



## fouz

Hey! ok so I live in the United States and I want to attend either aga khan or DIMC...i applied for aga khan in february and then in march they emailed me. They said that PIMDC changed the rules for foreign applicants ...apparently universities in pakistan can't accept SAT I in lieu of the entrance exam. and so they made all the applicants go to new york and take the entrance exam, which I did. This was really unfair because they only gave us a weeks notice so we had absolutely no time to prepare; New york is also over 1000 miles away from where I live so i had to fly in... Does anyone know how they are going to score this test? is my Sat I score going to count at all? The DIMC website says nothing about SAT I or the entrance exam.


----------



## blueray

If our English grade is not good .. then, getting a high band in IELTS or a good score in TOFEL make a difference ?


----------



## Smeer

blueray said:


> If our English grade is not good .. then, getting a high band in IELTS or a good score in TOFEL make a difference ?


I don't think the IBCC takes into consideration either of those two tests that you have mentioned. Just high school classes.


----------



## alyna

what is a good high school GPA for the pak-equivalence???


----------



## Mano

I brought my official transcripts of high school and college from U.S.A. I thought copies of my official transcript was the only thing i needed to bring from there.



> "For your IBCC certificate application you must bring at least two original versions of your secondary school transcripts each in its own sealed envelope along with your original diploma and any other scores you wish to submit (AP test scores -- also original and sealed). Also have two or three passport size photos of yourself."


I also asked earlier if there's anything else I need to bring from there but no one said anything. Now I am on the IBCC website and here are the things they listed:



> In case of USA and Canada following documents/credentials are required by IBCC for issuance of Equivalence Certificate:-
> 
> Original High School Diploma
> Grade-9 thru 12 Official Transcript duly sealed, signed and embossed by the issuing authority, USA (by the Ministry of Education, Canada) and enclosed in an envelope to be opened by an officer or official of IBCC. Grade-9,10,11 and 12 Subjects should be recorded separately.
> Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School
> Graduation requirements (total earned credits and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma).
> School Profile
> Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student's transcript.
> In case of USA, According to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at High School (Grade-9 thru 12 level) for issuance Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Eng).
> In case of Canada, According to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan, Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at Grade-11 as well as at Grade-12 for issuance Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Eng).
> In case of early graduation please provide proof from concerned institution/issuing authority.
> Case will also be referred to concerned authority for verification/clarification of the documents furnished to IBCC.


I don't have the following the following things and don't have an idea how to get them from there. I'm so worried. Please reply asap and lemme know.

Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School
 Graduation requirements (total earned credits and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma).
 School Profile
Also, I want to apply through PTAP and SFS. Each of them requires five copies of my transcript. I was wondering if I need to submit official sealed copies of my transcripts or is it okay if I also submit unofficial copies.
I brought ten copies from U.S.A and also need to send the official ones in order to get the IBCC certificate.

and of course, high school diploma! Official copies of my transcript and high school diploma are the only things I brought from there.

Please reply asap. 

Btw, does it make a difference if I pay double amount to get the IBCC certificate faster? Do they really make it faster than if you pay regular fee?


----------



## Mano

Someone please reply to my post and shed some light on these issues asap!


----------



## MastahRiz

Mano said:


> I brought my official transcripts of high school and college from U.S.A. I thought copies of my official transcript was the only thing i needed to bring from there.
> 
> I also asked earlier if there's anything else I need to bring from there but no one said anything. Now I am on the IBCC website and here are the things they listed:
> 
> I don't have the following the following things and don't have an idea how to get them from there. I'm so worried. Please reply asap and lemme know.
> Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School
> Graduation requirements (total earned credits and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma).
> School Profile
> Also, I want to apply through PTAP and SFS. Each of them requires five copies of my transcript. I was wondering if I need to submit official sealed copies of my transcripts or is it okay if I also submit unofficial copies.
> I brought ten copies from U.S.A and also need to send the official ones in order to get the IBCC certificate.
> 
> and of course, high school diploma! Official copies of my transcript and high school diploma are the only things I brought from there.
> 
> Please reply asap.
> 
> Btw, does it make a difference if I pay double amount to get the IBCC certificate faster? Do they really make it faster than if you pay regular fee?


I don't think paying them an extra amount is going to help, but you can always try, it might work depending on how much you give them.

Your transcripts already contain the extra information that IBCC requires and yes you will need official sealed copies of all your transcripts, no matter how many you have to send. Each one should be an official sealed copy.


----------



## Mano

MastahRiz said:


> Your transcripts already contain the extra information that IBCC requires and yes you will need official sealed copies of all your transcripts, no matter how many you have to send. Each one should be an official sealed copy.


Thank you so much for replying. You're a life saver!

Anyway, does anyone know the deadline to apply this year?

I was checking the prospectus on KEMC website but it's a year old and the deadline there was at the end of August.


----------



## Rose Gem

Hi... I live in UAE and I am planning to send me transcripts and the necessary documents to IBCC thorugh post. But I wonder they ask for our original transcripts., will that be safe to send there through post? Is it acceptable to send a carbon copy of my transcripts or do they really need original one? Do they really send back within 3 days? I thnxxx


----------



## Anoshali

they need ORIGINALS.
I sent attested ones and they refused to use them.


----------



## 09rkhalid

My transcript lists my grades from both semester 1 and semester 2 for each subject. Does anyone know how they would calculate my grade for the science subjects? Would they take the average of the two semesters and then divide by two or would they consider each grade seperatly? Also, DIMC has said that they want above a 60%, so what score would that roughly be out of 1100? I have taken AP Biology, but I didn't send them my grade. Would that matter? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## saania

can anybody help me with this confusing ibcc form. i live in the us and was born here. i dnt get some of the stuff they ask. first, what is an nic #. is that the citizenship # or sumthing. somebody sed i need form b, but i dnt know wat tht is either. what is the designation in the employment of parents section? then, what is the medium of instruction, is tht high school? and what if i want to get my certificate sent to my grandpa's house in karachi? how can i do that, because there is no place they ask me for a mailing address. also, can i only send this stuff to the ibcc islamabad, or can i send it karachi too? and the fee for the us is 70$ right? sorry about all my questions. its just the form is so confusing.


----------



## saania

also, what do i put for my nationality, pakistani or american?


----------



## fouz

Thanyou for all your help guys! i have a few more questions .......How long does it usually take to mail in IBCC?... I would really like to go to DIMC and was wondering if I should wait until i recieve my ap scores officially to send in my IBCC. (I have two 5's, two 4's, and two 3's) do you think it would be worth waiting for? ON the IBCC website it doesn't state how many point they reduce according to AP Score. does anyone know? I called the office but they didn't pick up. Thankyou! i really appreciate the help---


----------



## MastahRiz

Yes you should wait till you have the AP scores. When will you receive them? If you start the IBCC process as early as August or September, then you should be able to get your score made in time to apply. Send your scores as soon as you get them.


----------



## fouz

MastahRiz said:


> Yes you should wait till you have the AP scores. When will you receive them? If you start the IBCC process as early as August or September, then you should be able to get your score made in time to apply. Send your scores as soon as you get them.


I should recieve my scores around mid july. I called the IBCC office last night and they said a 5 is 85, a 4 is 75, and a 3 is 65. When they reduce scores by 20 percent-is it 20 percent from the average of the two semesters? I have an average of 95 in ap chemistry but only recieved a 3 on the test. So according to the ap scale i would recieve a 65 and if they look at my class grade i would recieve a 75. Which one will they include in my report? If they look at ap scores ,then, in that case, should i send my ap scores? from what i have calculated the ap scores will only help me in biology and psychology because even in the classes i recieved 4's in, my grades were high. On the website, they reduce and aplus to 85..do they reduce grades 20% from the 85? Thankyou for your help!


----------



## MastahRiz

I guess in that case you can go ahead and leave the scores out.


----------



## sara_sara

Hey everyone. I had a question about IBCC I am currently taking physics (Academic (university level, grade 12) to fill the requirement for equivalency in Canada. I wanted to know if the IBCC also accepts college level physics from high school. Their website is down or something so I am not able to go on there and check. If my question is not clear let me know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shaniazeem

can any1 plz tell me that do u have to give the SAT exsam wht if i want to apply to DOW or Alama Iqbal

Also another thing i am in Canada...how do i get my IBCC application


----------



## fouz

Do you want to apply to DOW or Dow international? for dow international you need either sat II or IBCC equivalence. 



shaniazeem said:


> can any1 plz tell me that do u have to give the SAT exsam wht if i want to apply to DOW or Alama Iqbal


----------



## shaniazeem

k thanks but wht medium i send my documents to IBCC...do i send it directly to them and how long does it take?


----------



## bibisays

hi
Iam applying to a Pakistani government college as a foreigner please tell me if i need to take an entrance exam.I heard that they changed the rule and as from 2009 there is an entrance exam.
and also please tell me how i should study for the test.

and if there is a test what is the date for it.
thankyou so much
please reply as quickly as possible.


----------



## ahaque

i dont know about all the other schools, but DIMC's entrance exam for foreigners are, any saturday of august or september.


----------



## Billa001

I need help Please
So I graduated with a double major in Health Sciences and International Studies bachelors degrees from a US university. Both majors unfortunately did not have many physical sciences requirements, so my questions is that realistically What pre med courses do I need to get into a private school or a public school in Pakistan (with the exception of AKU, or KEMC). I'd like to move to Islo and am interested in Shifa. I have taken a year of biology. and will be taking physics and chemistry, but do I need to take all of the pre reqs that are required for a US med school? if so can I get away without an MCAT (I did not take the SAT in high school) In case age is important I'm 23 right now


----------



## MedGrunt

Billa001 said:


> I need help Please
> So I graduated with a double major in Health Sciences and International Studies bachelors degrees from a US university. Both majors unfortunately did not have many physical sciences requirements, so my questions is that realistically What pre med courses do I need to get into a private school or a public school in Pakistan (with the exception of AKU, or KEMC). I'd like to move to Islo and am interested in Shifa. I have taken a year of biology. and will be taking physics and chemistry, but do I need to take all of the pre reqs that are required for a US med school? if so can I get away without an MCAT (I did not take the SAT in high school) In case age is important I'm 23 right now


Welcome to the forum.

For admission into any Pakistan Medical School you must have an IBCC equivalence certificate(apparently Dow International Medical College is the exception). IBCC requires 1 year each of biology, chemistry and physics in high school. If you met these requirements in high school IBCC will not even look at your college transcripts. If you don't have 1 year in each during high school then IBCC will accept college transcripts for those courses.

There are no longer any age restrictions for admission.

For more information about specific schools please read their individual threads. http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html


----------



## chiRal

Hey people. This board is great! so much information. I have been skimming through everything and most of you seem to be in highschool. 

My question is firstly I completed my year 12 in 2005. Majoring in Physics, Chemistry, Double Mathematics and English. After that I have just completed a degree in Medical Science at the Australian National University. Now im interested in applying for Medicine in Pakistan. As far the the equivalence certificate goes, am I eligible to get one? Is my recent degree that I just completed relevant? 

Your feedback and help would be much appreciated!!

thanks


----------



## Smeer

chiRal said:


> Hey people. This board is great! so much information. I have been skimming through everything and most of you seem to be in highschool.
> 
> My question is firstly I completed my year 12 in 2005. Majoring in Physics, Chemistry, Double Mathematics and English. After that I have just completed a degree in Medical Science at the Australian National University. Now im interested in applying for Medicine in Pakistan. As far the the equivalence certificate goes, am I eligible to get one? Is my recent degree that I just completed relevant?
> 
> Your feedback and help would be much appreciated!!
> 
> thanks


From what I remember when I applied, unfortunately I don't think you're eligible to apply to any of the government medical colleges in Pakistan. Private colleges in Pakistan might still be an option. From what I remember I think you can only wait at most 2 years after graduating high school to use your high school transcripts and diploma to get your grades converted from the IBCC and apply to government schools. Again, I'm not 100% sure on that you should definitely get it verified.

With so many great qualifications, if I were you, I would consider applying to one of the Caribbean schools.


----------



## chiRal

Thanks alot for your help Sameer! I've read different things everywhere. Im interested at applying at Lahore Medical and Dental College. The age cut-off as far a I know is 25. I'm still 21 so I thought why not give a Pakistani College a try. I'm enquiring further about it.

I couldn't find the IBCC website, is that because HEC deals with equivalence certificates now? I'm still gathering information and will let you know on what I find.

Caribbean schools? What are the advantages of going to those?

Thanks for your help Sameer, your time is much appreciated.


----------



## blueray

Salam,

Is the equivalence certificate needed for the UHS entry test ?


----------



## missakhwand

blueray said:


> Salam,
> 
> Is the equivalence certificate needed for the UHS entry test ?


I just checked and it is required.


----------



## Scorp

If I plan on faxing my information what else do I need to fax besides my transcript?


----------



## fouz

the ibcc.edu.pk site is not working does anyone have another web address for ibcc?


----------



## paddu

Scorp said:


> If I plan on faxing my information what else do I need to fax besides my transcript?


In case of USA and Canada following documents/credentials are required by IBCC for issuance of Equivalence Certificate:-
 Original High School Diploma
 Grade-9 thru 12 Official Transcript duly sealed, signed and embossed by the issuing authority, USA (by the Ministry of Education, Canada) and enclosed in an envelope to be opened by an officer or official of IBCC. Grade-9,10,11 and 12 Subjects should be recorded separately.
Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School
 Graduation requirements (total earned credits and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma).
 School Profile
 Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student's transcript.
In case of USA, According to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at High School (Grade-9 thru 12 level) for issuance Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Eng).
 In case of Canada, According to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan, Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at Grade-11 as well as at Grade-12 for issuance Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Eng).
 In case of early graduation please provide proof from concerned institution/issuing authority.
 Case will also be referred to concerned authority for verification/clarification of the documents furnished to IBCC.
I would recommend calling the IBCC office before faxing all your documents. Plus, you need to fill out a form along with sending your documents. Unfortunately, I can't find a saved copy of the form on my computer and the website isn't working.
So I think the best thing to do before doing anything is calling their office and talking to them about this directly.

fouz, you should call them too:

*Islamabad** Head Office*
*Abdul Qayyum*
Assistant Secretary (Attestation & Academics)
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen
At Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Building
H-8/4, Islamabad
Phone: (051) 9235019
Fax: (051) 9250451
(051) 9250454

*Karachi Regional Office*
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence & Attestation)
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen
At Board of Intermediate Education Building Bakhtiari Youth Centre
North Nazimabad
Karachi-74700
Phone: (021) 6639878 
Fax: (021) 6639878 

*Lahore Regional Office*
*Rana Mohammad Khawar Paiman*
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence and Attestation)
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen
At Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Building
86-Mozang Road, Lahore
Phone: (042) 9203893
Fax: (042) 9203893

*Peshawar Regional Office*
*Mr Shafaqat Ali*
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence and Attestation)
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen 
At Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Building
Jamrud Road, Peshawer
Phone: (091) 9276454
Fax: (091) 9276454

*Quetta** Regional Office*
*Mr Sher Jan*
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence and Attestation)
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen
At Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education, Quetta
Phone: (081) 826716
Fax: (081) 826710

I had the form saved somewhere on my computer. If I find it, I'll post it up for you guys.
Good luck!
And Scorpion, I understand that the IBCC site is down right now, but it seems like you did not read the stuff the admins put up for your help e.g. ARE YOU APPLYING TO PAKISTAN MEDICAL SCHOOLS OR COLLEGES? READ THIS FIRST!!!
#10, 11, and 12 concerns IBCC. Furthermore, you could have read this thread a little bit before posting your question. I copy-pasted the above info for you FROM this very thread.


----------



## Scorp

Yeah I read through that stuff, #11 states that you only need your Diploma, transcript, and some passport size photos. Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## missakhwand

What do you do if you lose your IBCC equivalence certificate? Specially if you got it made 2 years ago?I've been stupid and lost my O Level equivalence certificate and it's been three years since I got it made...will they make me another one?


----------



## Scorp

missakhwand said:


> What do you do if you lose your IBCC equivalence certificate? Specially if you got it made 2 years ago?I've been stupid and lost my O Level equivalence certificate and it's been three years since I got it made...will they make me another one?


My guess would be that if they kept the records, which they should have. Then you could ask for a copy and they should give you one. Might not be as easy as it sounds, but it's just my guess.


----------



## Ranu

Hey,
I wanted to knw regarding the equivalence certificate requirement.
Do the ibcc require *attested o and a level certificates and their attested copies*? If yes, from where should they be attested? I'm currently living in the UAE. Would a school stamp work?


----------



## 4003

how much percent is deducted from a canadian marks from IBCC when applying into pak medskool?


----------



## Smeer

chiRal said:


> I couldn't find the IBCC website, is that because HEC deals with equivalence certificates now? I'm still gathering information and will let you know on what I find.


I believe the IBCC still deals with equivalence certificates. Try googling "Inter Board Committee Chairman Pakistan." People on this thread are saying that the site is down, so that might be the case as well.



chiRal said:


> Caribbean schools? What are the advantages of going to those?


You can find lots of great posts from other users on a lot of the threads on this site about Caribbean schools and the advantages of attending them as opposed to medical colleges in Pakistan (and vice versa). From what little I know, I think two clear advantages include that many Caribbean schools offer 4 year programs. Also, many Caribbean schools have their rotation programs in the U.S., so you get clinical experience in the country you'll eventually be practicing in (if you plan to practice in the U.S., that is). More importantly though is the fact that most Caribbean schools are geared to prepare students to take the USMLE, which is something that is NOT a primary focus of most medical colleges in Pakistan.

Hope that helps #laugh


----------



## paddu

wasaykhan713 said:


> how much percent is deducted from a canadian marks from IBCC when applying into pak medskool?


10% (I'm guessing Canada has external exam system, right?)
This is what the site states:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10% deduction will be made on given marks, in case of external examination system.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20% deduction on given marks, in case of internal examination system.[/FONT]
[/FONT]You could actually read the thread a little before posting questions, you know. Or a simple search would have helped you answer that. 

And, on a side note, *ATTN EVERYONE: *The IBCC site is accessible now! (for the time being, at least). Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad #yes


----------



## Rose Gem

what about Indian Boards like the Delhi Board and Kerala state board. How much marks is deducted, any idea??


----------



## MedGrunt

paddu said:


> 10% (I'm guessing Canada has external exam system, right?)
> This is what the site states:
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10% deduction will be made on given marks, in case of external examination system.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20% deduction on given marks, in case of internal examination system[/FONT]
> [/FONT]


As of 2008, there is actually a 20% deduction for Canadian students: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...a-post10038.html?highlight=canadian#post10038


----------



## mk90

does anyone have information regarding the new entry test for foreign students and whether they will be given more time, formula sheets, or allowed to use a calculator? also information about the admission kits is in the Dawn newspaper but if someone an clear up exactly what must be done for that it would be much appreciated

Dawn ePaper


----------



## zeeshanc

I am new to this thread.
Do US graduates have to entry test?and what is it about
What are taking about deduction?
What do I have to do after transferring my credits from pakistan?


----------



## 4003

how many courses does ibcc consider for equivalency. Since some ppl in highskool only take 6 courses, whereas others take 7-8 courses. So how many courses exactly does ibcc consider? like i knw chemistry, physics, and biology is probably included but would they take all your courses to make an average out of it or ur best 3 courses with the addition of chem bio phy? This is doesnt involved A level or O level, since in from canada. Cuz over here they usually take ur top 6 marks for university.


----------



## dubya0

for the IBCC equivalence i have a big problem. Is there a way to get the equivalence without the original transcripts because right now i am in pakistan, second day here, and just wanted to make sure. i also am not able to get original transcripts because my school says it won;t send them internationally. Are there any suggestions on what to do. I do have a unofficial copy that i got with my diploma will that work.


----------



## MastahRiz

No that won't work, that topic has been beaten to death in this very thread. You'll have to get someone to pick up transcripts from your high school and then mail them to you over there in Pakistan.


----------



## unszak

I have given my olevels from pakistan...i hav my metric equivalence... and i have decided to giv my GED!!!!! 

1) Will they giv me a pre-med inter equivalence if i pass my GED?

2) How many GED subjects do i have to pass (science, social studies, mathematics, english writing skills, english poetry & fiction)? all of them?

3) How many marks will IBCC deduct from my GED score? As iam giving GED from pakistan as an external examination!?

Please reply asap and even please just try answering even if you hav knowledge abt any 1 question!


----------



## mrazi

So, my IBCC problem: I didnt take a semester of english bcz on the ibcc website it said they count social science as english and your only required 4 years of it. i though that way i have 7 years of english so why dont i chill in da last semster of high skool. little did i know. IBCC said i have to retake english one semester. i came bak to USA 2008, and took english at a community college becoz my skool didnt allow me to take it there since i had already graduated. I came back to paki, IBCC said they wont accept it. Then I got a letter from my counselor telling about skool policies and how my credit at community college would have counted if i was still in high skool. Basically saying that the skool recognizes the english class they just cant put it on the high skool transcrpt. I m stuck here.

What Dow decided to do is give me admission and told me I have till 5th year to provide equivalency. Becoz of some BS of taking in more than 100 students Dow is saying that i needed to have the certificate in 1 month ago. (THEY GAVE ME A NOTIce of aug. 15) now they are saying i have to take SAT II. (im fine with that) BUT THE PRoblem is that they are also saying i have to redo 2 years. I have to restart. when I asked them why, they said it is their policy. I told them if they can write it down and they refused.(obviously such a policy dosnt exist) MAN I Am Stuck. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME!!! ANY ADVICE??????


----------



## fouz

umm...go talk to dr. rana or dr. masood personally and explain your situation to them/ promise to take the sat II before semester exam ? good luck






mrazi said:


> So, my IBCC problem: I didnt take a semester of english bcz on the ibcc website it said they count social science as english and your only required 4 years of it. i though that way i have 7 years of english so why dont i chill in da last semster of high skool. little did i know. IBCC said i have to retake english one semester. i came bak to USA 2008, and took english at a community college becoz my skool didnt allow me to take it there since i had already graduated. I came back to paki, IBCC said they wont accept it. Then I got a letter from my counselor telling about skool policies and how my credit at community college would have counted if i was still in high skool. Basically saying that the skool recognizes the english class they just cant put it on the high skool transcrpt. I m stuck here.
> 
> What Dow decided to do is give me admission and told me I have till 5th year to provide equivalency. Becoz of some BS of taking in more than 100 students Dow is saying that i needed to have the certificate in 1 month ago. (THEY GAVE ME A NOTIce of aug. 15) now they are saying i have to take SAT II. (im fine with that) BUT THE PRoblem is that they are also saying i have to redo 2 years. I have to restart. when I asked them why, they said it is their policy. I told them if they can write it down and they refused.(obviously such a policy dosnt exist) MAN I Am Stuck. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME!!! ANY ADVICE??????


----------



## nishaytariq

Guys, do grade 9 & 10 marks count just as much as grade 11 & 12 marks when it comes to equivalency? Is ever single mark on the transcript counted?

[P.S if this has been asked/answered already, sorry!]


----------



## mk90

nishaytariq said:


> Guys, do grade 9 & 10 marks count just as much as grade 11 & 12 marks when it comes to equivalency? Is ever single mark on the transcript counted?
> 
> [P.S if this has been asked/answered already, sorry!]


it depends on if your getting conversion for fsc (premedical) or matric. Either way theyll check to see if you've met all the requirements (sciences+ 4 years english) but for fsc the marks come from your 11 and 12 grades while matric they count 9 and 10. 

chem,physics,bio,english and ur next best subject count only.

i had applied for my equivilance and thought i only needed to get fsc marks but now for the UHS test i realized i also have to get me matric equivilance (since they do not cound 9+10 in ur fsc equivilance).
my advice is get both ur matric and fsc marks converted, ull need em


----------



## msr3000

Can anyone help me to get answer for these three questiosn:
1. Is it possible for a Overseas Pakistani [ Studied in Canada ] to compete on Merit to get the admission in Govt medical Colleges in Karachi e.g. Dow Unveristy, KMDC or SMC. What are the pre-requisite requirements.
2. Is it possible for a Overseas Pakistani [ Studied in Canada ] to compete on Merit to get the admission in Private medical colleges / universities in Karachi as a local student. I mean if he is settled back in Karachi, then he doesn't want to apply as Overseas Student.
3. How to get equivalence for Good score in SAT-II [ Physics, Chemister & Biology ]. How is it calculated for Admission procedures... 
I am sorry to say I didn't fine FAQs on web site of majority of Medical Colleges / Universities.

It will be a great help for me and others who wanted to know the same info..


----------



## Aishaj

*IBCC is such a pain!!*

#baffled I hope there is somone who can help me. My sister applied to med school in Pakistan, she submitted her transcript to the IBCC wich they gave her a score less than 60% but on her high school transcript her GPA is 3.5 and and she has mostly honors classes and on top of that she completed her Highschool early (3yrs) not 4 yrs. What are her options how can she appeal to the IBCC ? Is there a way to appeal? if so what steps does she have to take? thank you to anyone who can help


----------



## Huma06

*Equivalence*

*I wanted to know what is the equivalence of a score of 660+ in comparison to a cumilitive GPA in the U.S. Also, if the Biology, Physics, and Chemistry courses required are supposed to be from high school or can they be from courses taken in college?
- Huma*


----------



## MastahRiz

A 660 score correlates approximately to a 2.5GPA, I think.

If you didn't take those courses in high school then yes, you need to send college transcripts showing grades for the above mentioned courses. However, receiving a bad grade in high school and then trying to compensate for it by sending a college transcript with the same course and better grade, will be completely ignored.


----------



## Morning glory

Does anybody here know how to estimate one's IBCC score? I need help on doing this. Here are my grades. I did O-levels from Pakistan and got the following grades in O-level

Urud :A
Islamiat :A
Pak studies: B
English: B
Mathematics: B
Physics: B
Chemistry: B
Biology: C

I did grade 11 and 12 in Canada and got the following grades 
Grade 11
Chem: 90
Bio: 84
Physicis: 87
English: 78
Accounting :88

Grade 12
Chem: 76
Bio:82
Physicis: 95
English: 64
Exercise Science: 82

I provided the marks for two elective courses above (accounting and ex. science) as I heard that IBCC uses two electives. If somebody could help me get an estimate score based on my marks, I would really appreciate it. I really need to see if the marks that I obtained are even good enough to apply to Pak next year. Otherwise, i am planning on going to university here in Canada InshAllah.


----------



## abdullahm18

686.25/900 in O-Level Equivalence.
Im not sure about the FSC. you will have to ask IBCC for that one.


----------



## Morning glory

abdullahm18 said:


> 686.25/900 in O-Level Equivalence.
> Im not sure about the FSC. you will have to ask IBCC for that one.


Thanks. Thats what I had calculated as well for O level. Isn't the total score out of 800 though? I see that you put 900. Hmm, anyone else here know how to get an estimated 11 and 12 IBCC score for Canadian students?


----------



## Catalyst13

Morning glory said:


> Thanks. Thats what I had calculated as well for O level. Isn't the total score out of 800 though? I see that you put 900. Hmm, anyone else here know how to get an estimated 11 and 12 IBCC score for Canadian students?


well they take off 20% of your mark (if you took those courses at a University level) so...its gonna be low but i can't really say because i'm confused about this 100x more than you 

basically your average is 82.6 and they will take off 20% so it would be 82.6 - 16.52 = 66.08
and i believe the mark is out of 1100 right? so that's like 727ish...

p.s - don't rely on me because as i previously stated i'm just as confused as you (if not more)


----------



## abdullahm18

Its out of 900. The convert it from out of 800 to out of 900 for some odd reason.


----------



## Morning glory

abdullahm18 said:


> Its out of 900. The convert it from out of 800 to out of 900 for some odd reason.


That is really weird..#shocked hmm, their website doesnot state that though.. are you sure about this abdullahm18?



Catalyst13 said:


> well they take off 20% of your mark (if you took those courses at a University level) so...its gonna be low but i can't really say because i'm confused about this 100x more than you
> 
> basically your average is 82.6 and they will take off 20% so it would be 82.6 - 16.52 = 66.08
> and i believe the mark is out of 1100 right? so that's like 727ish...
> 
> p.s - don't rely on me because as i previously stated i'm just as confused as you (if not more)


 
you said 20% and substracted only 16.52? can i get a clarification on that, please?


----------



## Catalyst13

Morning glory said:


> you said 20% and substracted only 16.52? can i get a clarification on that, please?


20% of your mark, not actually subtract 20%. so basically if you have a 98% they will subtract 19.6 or if you have a 95% they will subtract 19...(just take your average and multiply it by .2 to see how much they will take off or just multiply by .8 to see your new equated mark in terms of percentage


----------



## Morning glory

Catalyst13 said:


> 20% of your mark, not actually subtract 20%. so basically if you have a 98% they will subtract 19.6 or if you have a 95% they will subtract 19...(just take your average and multiply it by .2 to see how much they will take off or just multiply by .8 to see your new equated mark in terms of percentage


thanks for the clarification...i was told by some people that they actually subtract 20% from the mark rather than subtracting 20% of the mark...its somewhat of a relief..because if they had subtracted 20%,i would end up with roughly a 62% which would put me in a miserable state


----------



## abdullahm18

Im sure. ​


----------



## drstarter

Hey guys do you think 900/1100 is a competitive score for AKU?

thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Not especially, but you should apply nonetheless and maybe try to bulk up your App with volunteer work etc in the mean time.


----------



## ZainShah

I would like to add my two cents in this "IBCC" thread, IBCC is extremely corrupt. Future 
foreign candidates, BEWARE!!!


----------



## marmar92

ZainShah said:


> I would like to add my two cents in this "IBCC" thread, IBCC is extremely corrupt. Future
> foreign candidates, BEWARE!!!


really? from what do you base your opinion on? then again, if they are, im not surprised..its pakistan after all


----------



## ZainShah

drstarter said:


> Hey guys do you think 900/1100 is a competitive score for AKU?
> 
> thanks


Don't know about AKU, but you can easily get into K.E.M.U. with that score. Through PTAP or HEC {Self Finance}.#happy



marmar92 said:


> really? from what do you base your opinion on? then again, if they are, im not surprised..its pakistan after all


From my own experience and a couple of people I know, from their experience as well.


----------



## raphia

i sooo agree with zainshah. IBCC annoys the hell out of you!!!


----------



## hammad khan

Hi every one. I have completed my high school in New York and now trying to get admission in UOG Pakistan. I already have sent my all documents to my mamoo in Pakistan as the IBCC people told him. Now my question is how long they will take to give me all my documents back. Is it’s my good idea to study in Pakistan or NOT? Do safrish could help me to get admission and in IBCC office or not. I don't have problem with my grades are fine but the people in IBCC is giving me allots of problem. Also would someone tell me how I could send my fees to IBCC if I send them my documents by mail? Thanks


----------



## hammad khan

O, I have one more question. Because of IBCC I have lost my one year, but now I am completing my one year’s degree in Medical Assistants program. What will be the Equivalence of MA degree in Pakistan, does IBCC accept MA for MBBS. Can I use this degree to do job? Thaks again


----------



## asma

*IBCC Questions here!*

hello everyone

Well i am planning to do MBBS 2010-2011 and till now i dont have any idea about the admissions in pakistan and i dont know about the IBCC conversion thing:S
well i have obtanied these marks by a Qatari system so its not a british or pakistani system neither a canadian;(


English 93%
Physics 77%
Chemistry 99%
Mathematic 75%
Islamic 87%
Arabic 87%
Management & economics 91.5%

am not sure about my marks will i be accpeted or not but i have done IELTS also i got (6)....

can any one help me about the ibcc thing how much will i get and is it possible for me to apply?? i would wish to apply in KEMU or fatima jinnah


----------



## hammad khan

Asma Qatari system is also like USA CAN. Your marks are looking good and there is no way that makes you to not get the admmision
Asma for marks of equivalent try this Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad if this is not working like this then try by step by step
1. type IBCC pakistan or Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad.
2. goes to Equivalence 
3. Now you can see formula which will be like this
A. Equivalence of O-level Grades 
The equivalence of O-level and A-level qualifications is determined through criteria as marks for each subject are taken to be 100. 
For conversion of marks (before academic year 2006), five subjects are taken at O level, Where in English as compulsory subject, three elective subjects and one subject with best grade are taken. These 5 subjects carry 500 marks, which are equated to the marks of 8 subjects at Matric level, carrying 850 marks. The total which is out of 500, is then used to calculate the percentage (marks) as per given below example. 
Suppose, a student has earned following grades in O-level.
Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade
English A Physics B Chemistry C Mathematics C
Pak.Studies B Islamiat B Urdu D Biology C
4. Computing marks equivalent to Matriculation.
S.# Subject Grade Total Marks Remarks
Marks obtained
1. English A 100 85 -
2. Physics B 100 75 -
3. Chemistry C 100 65 -
4. Mathematics C 100 65 Better than Biology grade.
5. Pak Studies B 100 75 Better of all excluding above 
4 subjects.
Total: 500 365
5. The equivalent marks in Matriculation (out of 850) are then calculated
as,365?500 x 850= 620.5 say 621/850 marks.
b. Equivalence of A-level Grades 
The marks equivalent to A-level are computed using the above stated total marks (out of 500) 'O' level. Add to these, the marks for the three subjects of A-level (science group) using the above table. Thus the total obtained against 800 is then used to work out percentage marks for Intermediate as per given below example.
(i) Suppose grades of the above mentioned student in A-level are:

Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade 
Chemistry C Physics B Mathematics A
(ii) Computing marks of A level equivalent to Intermediate:
S.# Subject Grade Total-Marks Marks-obtained
O-level Marks -- 500 365
1. Chemistry C 100 65
2. Physics B 100 75
3. Mathematics A 100 85
Total: 800 590
(iii) The equivalent marks in Intermediate (out of 1100) are then calculated as, 590?800x1100=811/1100. Where as in case of Arts/Humanities group 2 subject at 'A' level are taken for calculating against marks of 5 subjects of 'O' plus 2 subjects of 'A' levels into 1100 and divided by 700 OR 365+160= 525x1100 = 825/1100.
In case of Internal Examination System, e.g USA and Germany, there will be a deduction of 20% marks from the total marks calculated as above at SSC and HSSC levels.
I hope it will help you.


----------



## hammad khan

O, please some one help me. Oo brothers and sisters please do help me.


----------



## asma

yeah i converted it by your way Hammad really it helped me a lot and my marks after the conversion are quite high thanks a lot bro;D


----------



## hammad khan

Ok that's good. you are welcome sis.


----------



## zaheer

I am currently doing high school in the USA. My question is, is when my grades will be converted for Medical college what will be the proceedure. I have seven classes out of which five of these grades are 90% and above. Will anything be deducted from my final percentile when I will apply for med school in pakistan? Is the AP recognized? What should my grades be idealistically?


----------



## MastahRiz

The two IBCC threads have been merged.


----------



## hammad khan

For Zaheer. yes they will deducted 20% from your grades. For AP calsses thay will add up 10%. Its meain from your final grades they will deducted only 10% rather than 20%. They will take 7 days, but some times they take months. its all depand on your case. i hope i have answer your question. if there a mistake just for give me. thanks


----------



## azka

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Hi everyone,

I am a student at McMaster university in canada. I am in my first year and I am doing Bachelors in Kinesiology.

I really want to apply to pakistan med school this summer in N.W.F.P and I would really love it if I can get any of your help, please! I am completely lost b/c I don't know anyone who has done this before....It would be greatly appreciated if I get any help !!!

my email is gemini_angel_25 @ hotmail . com

Thanks
Azka[/font]

has anyone gone through the IBCC experience from Canada or USA?

If yes, can you share it with us because I really want to know that how long does it take and what were your marks like after they did the deduction and all that! 

thanks
azka


----------



## MastahRiz

You can check the Sticky IBCC thread for more information.


----------



## mariab

Salam Everyone,

I will be done with my bachelor's degree in Biochemistry/Cell biology in june of 2010 in UCSD (a very good university in the USA) (with a cumulative GPA of 2.8-3.0)
I went to high school here in USA with all my grades being A's or B's ( i think my GPA was higher than 3.6)

So my question is, when i am doing the IBCC equivalece, do i submit my grades from high school or from my university (and also from a 2 year community college)?
Also, what are my chances to get into AKU or DIMC. Oh and i have not taken the SAT exam. (also for my case, will i have to take the entrance exam?
Thank you so much for all your help and time


----------



## hammad khan

Well Mariab. You have to ask HEC for more information because as you tolled, your level is very high and i don't think so you do have to need any certifecat from IBCC, and for sat i think you need that and you could take it any time in the year after 3 months of gap. Well its better to ask HEC. Good luck


----------



## kinza

hello
i m from canada, and wana get admission in medical school in pk (punjab) 
my grade 11 marks are
chem 98%
bio 92%
Phy 87%
English 72%
1 extra 80%
and my grade 12 marks are
Chem 93%
BIo 96%
Phy 89%
English 81%
1 extra 84% 
will i b able to get into any gov. medical college in punjab (lahore)?


----------



## MastahRiz

Read the forum rules and the FAQ's please, thanks.


----------



## FaisalQ

*IBCC Need Help?*

Hey everyone I really need serious help, now i am working on my SAT 2 subjects and trying to score at least a perfect score in bio, and maybe a 700 in each physics and chem, and I am a senior in high school and trying to get into DOW Med School. So from what I know the only way in getting an IBCC is *from having a full year in bio, chem, and physics with lab, now is that bio 1 and 2 a full year or is it just bio 1, or chem 1, or physics 1 all considered full year? *And then you need a good G.P.A and acceptable score on the test I know that, I am just concerned about the question above, If you guys can really be kind enough to help I will really appreciate it. Thank you for reading. 

PS: Let me know as soon as you guys can please.


----------



## hammad khan

FaisalQ said:


> Hey everyone I really need serious help, now i am working on my SAT 2 subjects and trying to score at least a perfect score in bio, and maybe a 700 in each physics and chem, and I am a senior in high school and trying to get into DOW Med School. So from what I know the only way in getting an IBCC is *from having a full year in bio, chem, and physics with lab, now is that bio 1 and 2 a full year or is it just bio 1, or chem 1, or physics 1 all considered full year? *And then you need a good G.P.A and acceptable score on the test I know that, I am just concerned about the question above, If you guys can really be kind enough to help I will really appreciate it. Thank you for reading.
> 
> PS: Let me know as soon as you guys can please.


Hi! you need one full year in each subject. EX: bio 1= (6 months) bio 2= (next 6 months) both bio 1 and 2= one full year. Any person need to get admission in pakistan must complete one full year. I hope you will understand the answere. good luck and Allah may help you regard your wish:happy:


----------



## FaisalQ

Hey Hammad Khan would you know if I can submit all my transcripts and my application by January at Dow Medical college for the class of 2010 and will they still accept me, because I would have to take those classes and will be finished with them by that time, and thus will have my IBCC with me. Please let me know.

PS: you have been a great help thank you.


----------



## FaisalQ

I have one full year of physics with lab(high school course), however, my sister is telling me that i need physics 2 also. Can anyone please let me know whether i need Physics 2 ( which is another 6 months.)


----------



## MastahRiz

One year of high school physics is enough.


----------



## hammad khan

FaisalQ said:


> I have one full year of physics with lab(high school course), however, my sister is telling me that i need physics 2 also. Can anyone please let me know whether i need Physics 2 ( which is another 6 months.)


yes one year of physics is good. but i couldn't understand how you took physics 1 for one whole year because in America it takes only 6 months to finish physics one and then 6 more months to finish physics two and then there is a exam calls regant exam and that set, but if you took physics as A,B,C then you are not finsh with physics you have to take lab physics for one more semester because in physics A you can't take lab and after physics C you have to take regent exam. As you are saying you have taken physics in full one year it will be fine. Good luck and Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## mariab

*IBBC Equivalence for someone with a bachlor's degree*

Salaam Everyone,
Can some one please, please, please, help me with my question. I USA high school diploma and my GPA was higher than 3.7. After high school, i went to two years of community collge because i did not take any SAT tests. there my GPA was around 3.5. Then i transferred to UCSD, university of california, san diego and i will graduate this year with my bachelor in biochemistry/cell biology and hopefully wit a GPA around 3.2. I really want to go to AGA medical collge. I know how that process works but i don't know how/where i should sent my transcripst to they can trasfer/make it to pakistan euivalent. I really don't know whether i should sent it to the IBCC office and if yes, what transcript do i send, do i send my high school, comunity collge, ucsd's, or all. please some one help me because i can't find my answer anywhere. thank so much

Madinah


----------



## hammad khan

Hi brother. send your doucments to HEC. There E mail is on medstudentz (Pakistani Foregin Admission secater + e mails ) I think it will help you. i am also going through these problems. Best of luck yaar


----------



## 4003

mariab said:


> Salaam Everyone,
> Can some one please, please, please, help me with my question. I USA high school diploma and my GPA was higher than 3.7. After high school, i went to two years of community collge because i did not take any SAT tests. there my GPA was around 3.5. Then i transferred to UCSD, university of california, san diego and i will graduate this year with my bachelor in biochemistry/cell biology and hopefully wit a GPA around 3.2. I really want to go to AGA medical collge. I know how that process works but i don't know how/where i should sent my transcripst to they can trasfer/make it to pakistan euivalent. I really don't know whether i should sent it to the IBCC office and if yes, what transcript do i send, do i send my high school, comunity collge, ucsd's, or all. please some one help me because i can't find my answer anywhere. thank so much
> 
> Madinah



as far as i know, your supposed to send your highschool transcript to ibcc and you better to it ASAP because they take a long time. also for aga khan you would also have to take SAT 1 and 2.


----------



## shambleen

Hey,
I have to send my application by the end of this month and i need equivalence certificate as soon as possible. How long does it take to get these certificates? 
Also I have studied in Europe in an American school, the website mentions specific rules for American and Canadian students so do I fall under same category OR I can abide by the general rules?


----------



## hammad khan

IBCC time is depends on your case. most of the times they take 3-10 days to give P latter. With "P" latter you could get admission, but equivalence certificate takes one to two months i think.Good luck allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## 4003

Also you would have to follow the specific rules for the american and canadian students


----------



## dr.rose

hi,
I have graduated from high school in america last year. My question is that I know that i have to get my marks converted, but where can i get the application form for the conversion? Can i print it from the site and mail it in with other documents or does it have to be an originle copy? Thank you for your help! Also, I am looking to apply for chandka medical university, does anyone happen to know what month the entrance exam is given?


----------



## hammad khan

dr.rose said:


> hi,
> I have graduated from high school in america last year. My question is that I know that i have to get my marks converted, but where can i get the application form for the conversion? Can i print it from the site and mail it in with other documents or does it have to be an originle copy? Thank you for your help! Also, I am looking to apply for chandka medical university, does anyone happen to know what month the entrance exam is given?


Hello. You could get application form from IBCC officel web(ibcc.edu.pk/) . Just google it. In the web it will be Located In the downloads section click on Equivalence Form. Print it out. entry exam must be in september. Start you process today. Hope this information helps you. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## maher92

hi, do you need equivalence certificate for applying to DIMC and if you get admitted do they give grace time for getting the certificate as i am currently in my final year i dont have my certificate yet and could you also tell me the last date for submitting application form for DIMC, thanks


----------



## hammad khan

maher92 said:


> hi, do you need equivalence certificate for applying to DIMC and if you get admitted do they give grace time for getting the certificate as i am currently in my final year i dont have my certificate yet and could you also tell me the last date for submitting application form for DIMC, thanks


Yes you need equivalence certificate for applying in DIMC.


----------



## maher92

hi, if they do need will i get my equivalence certificate if i apply for it as soon as i get my result which will be the end of august, thanks


----------



## 4003

maher92 said:


> hi, if they do need will i get my equivalence certificate if i apply for it as soon as i get my result which will be the end of august, thanks


Hey, im from DIMC...and don't wry about the timings. You can still be enrolled at DIMC even if you didn't get your equivalence certificate, so they give you more then enough time for that to hand it in, so no worries on that aspect.
After you submit your marks to IBCC, you will pretty much receive a provisional document within a week or 2, telling your score and if your qualified for the program, and that is enough for your enrollment. About the deadline date for the application, it was the last week of September this year, but its noting major. There were students being enrolled in class up til the end of December.

good luck!


----------



## maher92

thanks wasaykhan that was very helpfull


----------



## annum114

Salam, 
I just got my high school diploma via home schooling with a GPA of 3.5, I haven't taken my SAT's or any other test as of now; my question is: Do I have to take my SATs in order to take the three Subject Tests? In other words, would it be okay if i just skipped to the SAT II's? 
Also, what are the requirements for admission into Shifa Medical College, and is there any other college that doesn't require SAT scores? I need answers asap #sad
Thank you very much
Wasalaam, 
Annum


----------



## hammad khan

annum114 said:


> Salam,
> I just got my high school diploma via home schooling with a GPA of 3.5, I haven't taken my SAT's or any other test as of now; my question is: Do I have to take my SATs in order to take the three Subject Tests? In other words, would it be okay if i just skipped to the SAT II's?
> Also, what are the requirements for admission into Shifa Medical College, and is there any other college that doesn't require SAT scores? I need answers asap #sad
> Thank you very much
> Wasalaam,
> Annum[/quote
> 
> Walikomslam:
> SAT is not require. if you want to get admission as foregien then its require. For shifa you have to take shifa's intry exam not the SATs. Its better to e mail/call in shifa to get there info. hope answered your question. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## 4003

annum114 said:


> Salam,
> I just got my high school diploma via home schooling with a GPA of 3.5, I haven't taken my SAT's or any other test as of now; my question is: Do I have to take my SATs in order to take the three Subject Tests? In other words, would it be okay if i just skipped to the SAT II's?
> Also, what are the requirements for admission into Shifa Medical College, and is there any other college that doesn't require SAT scores? I need answers asap #sad
> Thank you very much
> Wasalaam,
> Annum



As far as I know some schools just require you to take only SAT II. However, Shifa Medical College gives you an option of either doing your SAT II or doing it by IBCC equivalency. There are also other schools such as DMC/DIMC which also give you an option of either taking SATs or by doing IBCC. I'm sure there are more as well.
Shifa College of Medicine Admission program


----------



## Anam13

hiii guys, im in my last year of high school in toronto, canada. im planning to come to pakistan and join medical school in augest. i heard that there is a mark reduction for foreign students. 
how many marks will be deducted from my marks?
how many marks do i neede to get into medical college after the deduction?
will they look at my overall mark or the mark of every subject?
will they look at my report card or other documents?

plz reply back as sooon as possible!!


----------



## annum114

Salam, 
Does anyone know what is on the entry test? Like any sample test that i can see. As for studying biology chemistry and physics does anyone know any books that i should study from so i can pass my entry test of Shifa college ?? Please answer Asap 
Thank you very much, 
Wasalam, 
Annum

Brother Wasay khan i was wondering what u meant by "doing it by IBCC equivalency." 
Do u mean that i dont need to take the Sats but my grades will be reduced twenty percent or did u mean something else?? 
Thank you very much 
Annum

I also wanted to know is there any insiutie or college or shifa college themselves that prepare you for the entry test ??? If there is then where and when do they hold the classes ?? Please let me know asap !!
Thank you very much 
Annum


----------



## 4003

annum114 said:


> Brother Wasay khan i was wondering what u meant by "doing it by IBCC equivalency."
> Do u mean that i dont need to take the Sats but my grades will be reduced twenty percent or did u mean something else??
> Thank you very much
> Annum


Yeah, you wouldn't have to take the SATs unless you go through the IBCC equivalency process, and yes your marks will be deducted to match up with the pakistani grading standards. However, the marks aren't always deducted 20 percent, it depends on your mark actually. There's a formula for it, but i can't recall it right now, if you want to know then I'll let you know. Some people drop as much as 13 percent, it all depends on their mark, it could be both an advantage or a disadvantage to people. For most medical schools in Pakistan, the minimum requirement is 60% after the deduction.

@Anam13

As is said before, there is a formula that used used for the reduction of the marks to match the pakistani standards.
You need 60% minimum after reduction to get into medical college in pakistan.
They will only look at 5 subjects, which are; biology, chemistry, physics, english, and one more course in which you got a high mark in. Both these apply on grade 11 and grade 12 marks. So in the end they will look at a total of 10 subjects.
They will look at your report card and your transcript, as well as your IBCC certificate.

good luck!


----------



## annum114

Excatly what is a IBCC equivalency? and will they dedcute marks from every subject or just the gpa? U also mentioned to anam13 " and a IBCC cerrificate" Is that the same deducting process or something else??


----------



## 4003

IBCC equivalency is a process all students have to go through to make their marks equivalent to the standards of Pakistani grading in order to attend a university in Pakistan. Marks are not deducted by every subject. First they total up your marks from the 10 subjects they require and then using a certain formula, the marks are reduced.
The IBCC certificate is a document of which you get after submitting all your marks and documents to IBCC. The certificate tells the score you got after the deduction and whether your qualified to attend medical school in Pakistan, and this certificate is a requirement for your admission into medical school in Pakistan

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad

I hope i cleared that, if not feel free to ask!


----------



## annum114

okay i think i have a problem please help me out! i have done my home schooling and recieved my high school diploma now with a GPA of 3.5 but i have not took chemstry and boilogy classes and i have heard u need to take those classes in order to apply to shifa medical college! Now where can i take these classes online so i can admit to shifa medical collge PLEASE REPLY ASAP 
THANK U 
ANNUM


----------



## 4003

yeah you definitely have to take chemistry and biology, they are the main courses for any medical school. I'm not exactly sure where to take these courses online, since I'm not familiar with of home schooling or how US handles this. But I think you can do some type of private schooling for specific courses, since you're not exactly enrolled in a specific highschool. But I'm not sure about the online procedures there. I'd have to look that up. But can't you continue home schooling? since you still have quite some time on you until the admissions begin.


----------



## annum114

Wasay khan, 
Well i have gotten my high school diploma just from home schooling so what about if u can give me your email address or u take mine and i can show u my high school like sending u the link etc and show u what i have done exactly so then if u can help me through that .. That would be amazing and i would really appreciated that. 
Thank you Very Much 
Annum Waseeem


----------



## dr.rose

Thank you for helping me Hammad Khan I really appreciate it. I was actually google that but the site for IBCC was broken or somethin, but i did get the forms downloaded.


----------



## hammad khan

Thats good. if you can't get it by google use yahoo. Hope it's in there. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## annum114

Someone please help me i cannot find the ibcc application forum please!! the actual link is broken so i need help Thank you


----------



## hammad khan

On google the link is broken use yahoo. Type IBCC pakistan *(**ibcc.edu.pk**) *Chose Equivalence Form from the downloads secation you could also get it by just clicking on this Equivalence Form. I hope you will get it. Good luck Allah may Help you:happy:


----------



## annum114

Brother Hammad it is not there it gives the same link and its broken !! ANything else can i do ??


----------



## hammad khan

Look Annum i don't know may be some thing is wrong with your computer. Any way Click on here Equivalence Form. The window thats uper is the thing that you are looking for.


----------



## annum114

Thank You Hammad ! i have gotten it. the problem was that i wasnt using internet explorer so thats i couldnt get through the link. once again Thank you very much . May Allah reward you Ameen


----------



## hammad khan

You are welcome.


----------



## FaisalQ

Does anyone know what is the ibcc conversion formula in simple terms?


----------



## zaheer

Hi Hammad please advice i am doing my 11 grade in Usa now i have a question regarding the subjects , i took biology in 10 grade and as per rules i am not allowed to do biology again in 11 and 12 grades , right now i am doing physics , chemistry and math, will i be eligible to apply to med schools in Pakistan if i have done physics chemistry an dmath in grades 11 and 12, thanks


----------



## hammad khan

Zaheer yar don't worry. one year in each subject is fine. As you are saying you have takeen bio in 10th grade so you will be eligible to apply in medical school in pakistan InshaAllah. Do better. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## zaheer

Hi Hammad , follow up on earlier post my subjects in 9 and 10 grades were as follows. in 9 grade,english, algebra1, integrated physics and chemistry, world history, spanish. In grade 10 eng11, geometry, world geography biology spanish. In grade 11 chem1 english, algebra 2, english and In 12 grade i will take physics , precalculus, english and one elective subject, i cannot repeat Biology as i did this subject in 10 grade will i still qualify for med schools , thanks and regards


----------



## maheen1

*Mod Edit: Off topic.
*


----------



## hammad khan

zaheer said:


> Hi Hammad , follow up on earlier post my subjects in 9 and 10 grades were as follows. in 9 grade,english, algebra1, integrated physics and chemistry, world history, spanish. In grade 10 eng11, geometry, world geography biology spanish. In grade 11 chem1 english, algebra 2, english and In 12 grade i will take physics , precalculus, english and one elective subject, i cannot repeat Biology as i did this subject in 10 grade will i still qualify for med schools , thanks and regards


 
Sorry yar i can not understand very well that what you are saying. 
According to my understanding of your post I think you have no problem. You have taken bio in 10th grade for one year, so you are fine. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## mehveshk

Hi, I just wanted to make sure I had everything correct. I'd appreciate it if somebody can make sure I have all the things I need to get my IBCC equivalence.

1. I have 2 sealed transcripts from my high school
2. I also have a sealed diploma letter, which basically says that I graduated and what year. Do I still have to send my diploma and does it have to be the original or a copy?
3. I also have a sealed transcript from my college( I took physics in college)
4. For my college courses I can send in my college catalog that explains all the classes.
5. I don't have anything explaining what the abbreviations on my high school transcript mean . So can i tell them what they stand for?

Also is there anything else I need to get my IBBC equivalence? Also what do i need to get attested and by whom. Thanks


----------



## hammad khan

IBCC is painful #sad #sorry . they will ask you about the stuf thats even your high school don't know abouts it. well good luck Allah may help us.


----------



## 4003

mehveshk said:


> Hi, I just wanted to make sure I had everything correct. I'd appreciate it if somebody can make sure I have all the things I need to get my IBCC equivalence.
> 
> 1. I have 2 sealed transcripts from my high school
> 2. I also have a sealed diploma letter, which basically says that I graduated and what year. Do I still have to send my diploma and does it have to be the original or a copy?
> 3. I also have a sealed transcript from my college( I took physics in college)
> 4. For my college courses I can send in my college catalog that explains all the classes.
> 5. I don't have anything explaining what the abbreviations on my high school transcript mean . So can i tell them what they stand for?
> 
> Also is there anything else I need to get my IBBC equivalence? Also what do i need to get attested and by whom. Thanks


As far as i can remember, they asked for the original copy of your diploma. Also about the abbreviations on the high school transcript, I gave them my high school course catalog book and they were fine with that. I don't think you can literally tell them what it stands for. You're most likely required to have some sort of official document listing what the abbreviations stand for. Other than that, you're pretty much fine.


----------



## veena89g

Uff...Is IBCC that long process? please someone help me out?


----------



## mehveshk

wasaykhan713 said:


> As far as i can remember, they asked for the original copy of your diploma. Also about the abbreviations on the high school transcript, I gave them my high school course catalog book and they were fine with that. I don't think you can literally tell them what it stands for. You're most likely required to have some sort of official document listing what the abbreviations stand for. Other than that, you're pretty much fine.


thanks for the reply. I already sent everything to Pakistan but if they ask I'm going to have to get a letter from my high school explaining the abbreviations because they don't have a course catalog. I hope I get everything done in time to apply this year.


----------



## Hannan100

*WHAT is IBCC*

What is IBCC?. Is it a test or what?


----------



## MastahRiz

Read the FAQ's for cryin out loud.


----------



## crystalbud

Salam All !
I did my Fsc from Pakistan in 2001,marks were 520. To get into any medical school in Pakistan on a foreigner seat from US ,do i have to go back to high school here (confused ). I took biology and physics for my 2 yrs x ray certification program ,is that any good towards medical school in Pakistan? i m 27 ,is 25 still the age limit to get into medical school in Pakistan ?


----------



## irumaz

HEY !!
can anyone help me out please
I have finished high school from canada and need my matric (9and 10) marks equivilated for nust application
for grade 9 and 10 we only have one general science rather than chem. bio, physics separately.
so what courses will they take EXACTLY in this case
immediate help would be great !
thanks.


----------



## hammad khan

irumaz said:


> HEY !!
> can anyone help me out please
> I have finished high school from canada and need my matric (9and 10) marks equivilated for nust application
> for grade 9 and 10 we only have one general science rather than chem. bio, physics separately.
> so what courses will they take EXACTLY in this case
> immediate help would be great !
> thanks.


NUST look for Physics, bio, and chem only. Chem is require in this case.



crystalbud said:


> Salam All !
> I did my Fsc from Pakistan in 2001,marks were 520. To get into any medical school in Pakistan on a foreigner seat from US ,do i have to go back to high school here (confused ). I took biology and physics for my 2 yrs x ray certification program ,is that any good towards medical school in Pakistan? i m 27 ,is 25 still the age limit to get into medical school in Pakistan ?


Contect HEC. E mail is in their offical web. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## 4003

irumaz said:


> HEY !!
> can anyone help me out please
> I have finished high school from canada and need my matric (9and 10) marks equivilated for nust application
> for grade 9 and 10 we only have one general science rather than chem. bio, physics separately.
> so what courses will they take EXACTLY in this case
> immediate help would be great !
> thanks.


They don't really consider your great 9 and 10 marks when calculating your score. They just want you to have the compulsory courses completed. Other then that its all you grade 11 and 12 marks that count, which are; chemistry, biology, physics, english, and another extra course.


----------



## ZAQ

*Science courses. ENOUGH??*

Hi, salaam everyone. I am in senior year of High school and I am planning on applying to the medical colleges in Pakistan and going through the IBCC process for equivalence. I did not know that was supposed to take physics in 11 or 12th grade. Now, that I contacted IBCC, I am planning on going to a community college for a summer course in Physics (They said I could go to another instituion to fulfill the requirement. So, that's what I am doing). So, for 9 and tenth grade, I am all set since I passed SSC from Pakistan. For 11th and 12th, I took Biology in second semester fo 11th grade, AP Bio in first semester fo sr. year, and honors chem in second semester of sr. year. and then this physics course in summer. Do you think I will be all good?
Also, for this summer course, should I just take a physics lecture class, or should I take a lab too?

Please answer ASAP
Thanks. Jazakallah!


----------



## 4003

Seems like you're on the right path as long as you confirmed it with IBCC and about physics, the lectures would be enough for med school. Since physics is not studied in med school anyway, its only a requirement for admission so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## question?

how i could send my documents to ibcc office from USA? how many days they will take to give me thier certifect? Do i could send them my documents just in Islambad or there is any other office i could send them in? thank you


----------



## Ali Hayat

Hi guys. I currently study in the U.A.E and my O' Levels have been completed (10 subjects). Now I am about to start my A' levels and I want to know if doing ONLY Biology & Chemistry in the A' Levels is enough because I want to complete them in 1 year. Is it possible to leave physics? I have done my physics in the O'Levels. 
My plan is to finish Biology & Chemistry in this year & then go to Pakistan for admission.
Moreover, I can do Maths as the third subject in one year (privately). This will make 3 subjects in A Levels. 

I can stay here for only 1 year and so, will have to squeeze as many subjects as I can in this time. Please help me. Is it okay if I do maths as the third subject (with Biology & Chemistry) and exclude Physics?


----------



## Rabbiah

hey, I just have my IBCC certificate for Olevels..and not for Alevels as Iam currently writing the exams of A2.
my question is, would they accept me on the basis of Olevels IBCC certificate? or my admission would only be confirmed after I submit my Alevels equivalence certificte??

forgot to mention, Iam talking about DIMC!


----------



## hammad khan

Ali Hayat said:


> Hi guys. I currently study in the U.A.E and my O' Levels have been completed (10 subjects). Now I am about to start my A' levels and I want to know if doing ONLY Biology & Chemistry in the A' Levels is enough because I want to complete them in 1 year. Is it possible to leave physics? I have done my physics in the O'Levels.
> My plan is to finish Biology & Chemistry in this year & then go to Pakistan for admission.
> Moreover, I can do Maths as the third subject in one year (privately). This will make 3 subjects in A Levels.
> 
> I can stay here for only 1 year and so, will have to squeeze as many subjects as I can in this time. Please help me. Is it okay if I do maths as the third subject (with Biology & Chemistry) and exclude Physics?


Its all depents on your college that you choose to go in because in some private colleges its fine to take math on place of physics but not in all and not even in government colleges. If you have time and just thinking to take math instead of physics so i think you better should take physics not the math because with the physics more opportunities you will get, if you are finish with every thing and physics is the only one left so use math on physics but also you are saying you have done physics in A level so one year of physics is fine you could get admission. . Best of luck Allah may help you:happy: 



Rabbiah said:


> hey, I just have my IBCC certificate for Olevels..and not for Alevels as Iam currently writing the exams of A2.
> my question is, would they accept me on the basis of Olevels IBCC certificate? or my admission would only be confirmed after I submit my Alevels equivalence certificte??
> 
> forgot to mention, Iam talking about DIMC!


Need A level equivlence for mbbs pakistan. good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## shahidch12345

Hi everybody
How IBCC calculates the numbers 
how they(IBCC) come up with the total of 1100 marks? 
I know that, english,physics,bio,chem for grade 11-12 are compulsory, what else???
Does anybody knows calculation basics of IBCC.
Basically I'm from Canada
I think they deduct 10-20% ?


----------



## njangel45

Hi everybody, 

im applying to shifa medical college in pakistan but im nervous on receiving my IBCC equivilence form from over there. ive taken biology chemistry and physics in high school but their grades were all in the 80s range =/...and ive taken an AP course but didnt take the AP exam (does this course still count) and do i still have a chance of getting an equivilence score high enough to apply there?


----------



## TheDoc

Everyone cries about this IBCC equivalence, fact of the matter remains for all these years the way they calculate the marks remains a big mystery. For prospective students in North America, keep your marks as high as possible, I would say to maintain high 80 and above average to even contemplate ending up in a Public medical college here. Fill in your applications, make sure you have all your sciences, maths and English complete (including Physics) and just hope for the best. 

Pakistan is not a perfect country as you all know, and the Foreign Self-Finance seat (like all other Government seats) are tinkered with. If you daddy is a big shot, chances are you'll end up at a "respectable" medical college (whatever that means).

It's a game of chance, you can't win unless you play. So just relax and wait. My personal opinion is if you get into a Government college, go for it!


----------



## hammad khan

njangel45 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> im applying to shifa medical college in pakistan but im nervous on receiving my IBCC equivilence form from over there. ive taken biology chemistry and physics in high school but their grades were all in the 80s range =/...and ive taken an AP course but didnt take the AP exam (does this course still count) and do i still have a chance of getting an equivilence score high enough to apply there?


These scors are enough better should try. Good luck Allah may Help you:happy:



question? said:


> how i could send my documents to ibcc office from USA? how many days they will take to give me thier certifect? Do i could send them my documents just in Islambad or there is any other office i could send them in? thank you


 
You could send them directly to any ibcc office by fedex or to any relative in pakistan. No one knows how many days they will take its all depands on your case. stay in contect with ibcc they could tell you after checking your docments.. Hope this info will help you. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## pakistani usa

holle everyone my brother is taking admission in pakistan but he didn't get the ibcc equivalence. Because they reject his case and said he didn't study in usa but he done his high school in usa. So I went to his school to ask them why said that they told me they didn't rereceive any letter from ibcc. so im confused whos liying. If any one have experience like this plz share. thanks


----------



## Ayesha_7

hello everybody! im currently doing my A levels..just got done with my AS level (GCE) exams and will complete my A leves by june 2011. I've done my O levels (IGCSE) also from here Abu Dhabi, UAE. I really want to do my medicine studies in pakistan..MBBS sepcifically but i really do not hav any idea abt the admission procedures there...i knw that ill hav to go to ibcc and get my results converted. But i really do not hav any idea that what will an A, B or C grade be considered as whn being converted by the ibcc. And what grades will help me get into a good uni without any problems. It would be really nice if somebody could help me get some info abt this.. thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Start from the beginning of the thread! Great place to get some of the info you need.


----------



## Ghani1992

Hi guys. I just graduated from high school in new york and im here in pakistan for my summer vacation so I thought: While i'm here, why not apply to a medical college cuz i heard its a good option. i have an 89 average and i've completed a 1 year course in biology, chemistry, and AP biology. the problem is that i havent done a 1 year course in physics. I used to go to high school in London (9th grade) where they taught us science for the whole year. the science included bio, chem and physics. I've obtained a letter from the london high school stating that ive studied physics during that year. I would've done physics wen i got bak to new york but i didnt ever think i would try to apply for medical college in pak. I want to know:
1) Will my letter for the partial physics course be enough to satisfy the IBCC?
if -not-
2) Will they accept my completion of a private or college level physics course?
3) As a backup I have admission in pre-med in a college in NY, wud it be better for me to go for it in pakistan or ny?
If it helps: I'm planning to try out for king edward or allama iqbal.
Thank you for any replies. #happy


----------



## hammad khan

Ghani1992 said:


> Hi guys. I just graduated from high school in new york and im here in pakistan for my summer vacation so I thought: While i'm here, why not apply to a medical college cuz i heard its a good option. i have an 89 average and i've completed a 1 year course in biology, chemistry, and AP biology. the problem is that i havent done a 1 year course in physics. I used to go to high school in London (9th grade) where they taught us science for the whole year. the science included bio, chem and physics. I've obtained a letter from the london high school stating that ive studied physics during that year. I would've done physics wen i got bak to new york but i didnt ever think i would try to apply for medical college in pak. I want to know:
> 1) Will my letter for the partial physics course be enough to satisfy the IBCC?
> if -not-
> 2) Will they accept my completion of a private or college level physics course?
> 3) As a backup I have admission in pre-med in a college in NY, wud it be better for me to go for it in pakistan or ny?
> If it helps: I'm planning to try out for king edward or allama iqbal.
> Thank you for any replies. #happy


 
Try to pervoid them 9th grad's transcript from UK. contect with ibcc all depends on them. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## pakistani usa

holle, students I fund website that show what u need for pak medical colleges http://www.iqbalians.com/college/prospectus.pdf


----------



## pakistani usa

you will find info here what you need for pak medical colleges http://www.iqbalians.com/college/prospectus.pdf


----------



## qaswedfr

Help Please!!

I sent my all original papers to IBCC. And its been two months now...i received a letter from them a month ago with my scores(equivalence). But i didn't get my original papers back. Last week they sent me all my original papers back but they didn't send me my passport back here(in USA). On the paper it said passport----not accepted by the FEDEX courier. I am applying for the self finance and the embassy needs my passport and the deadline is in august...and i tried to email them...but they didn't reply.. I don't know what to do or whom to contact now? Can you please tell me what should i do now??


----------



## Ghani1992

qaswedfr said:


> Help Please!!
> 
> I sent my all original papers to IBCC. And its been two months now...i received a letter from them a month ago with my scores(equivalence). But i didn't get my original papers back. Last week they sent me all my original papers back but they didn't send me my passport back here(in USA). On the paper it said passport----not accepted by the FEDEX courier. I am applying for the self finance and the embassy needs my passport and the deadline is in august...and i tried to email them...but they didn't reply.. I don't know what to do or whom to contact now? Can you please tell me what should i do now??


I think you should try to track your passport through FEDEX. If the embassy doesn't reply, try to go to your local Pakistani embassy and tell them your situation.


----------



## hammad khan

qaswedfr said:


> Help Please!!
> 
> I sent my all original papers to IBCC. And its been two months now...i received a letter from them a month ago with my scores(equivalence). But i didn't get my original papers back. Last week they sent me all my original papers back but they didn't send me my passport back here(in USA). On the paper it said passport----not accepted by the FEDEX courier. I am applying for the self finance and the embassy needs my passport and the deadline is in august...and i tried to email them...but they didn't reply.. I don't know what to do or whom to contact now? Can you please tell me what should i do now??


Why did you sent your passport to ibcc? ibcc needs only a photo copy of your passport not the passport 
Did they ask you for it or just you sent them?
When you sent your passport did you send any thing ales with it?, If yes did ibcc receive those things? if the ibcc received those things than they lost it not the fedex. Send any relative from the pakistan to ibcc immediately for to ask them to look that in their office maybe its in there.This is a big issue solve it immediately befor you get in a treble. 
if you have not sent any thing with your passport to ibcc then contect with the Fedex with your transit and tracking number Immediately. 
You must now make a police report or contect with the embassy of USA or passport service in the USA to tell them that you have lost your passport so no other person can use it. 
when you will recive your passport please do let us (medstudents)know. Don't worry you will finds it. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## TheDoc

^ Yeah man you shouldn't have sent the real passport. If they can't find it over at IBCC then cancel it/report it lost and apply for a new one ASAP before you leave. You can usually get a passport within 3 weeks urgent. Gonna cost you though.


----------



## qaswedfr

THanks...

yes they told me to send my passport....and today i got all my original papers back...but i didn't get me passport back...on the paper it says( Not accepted by FEDEX courier service for delivery to USA) So then today i called the FEDEX over here and she checked everything and said "there shouldn't be any problem..and we don't ask them what's in and does not show that it was stopped at custom service" so she told me to ask them what went wrong... 
so i am gonna try to call them again today to see what they say... #sad


----------



## qaswedfr

OKKK...So i just called them...they said first you tell us "why did you send us the original passport " i was like because it says on the application that "documents to be attached 1) Original Passport and attested copies of it....
and then he was like show us or highlight it right now So the other students won't have the same problem and all...i was like hold on let me get the application...the guy was like yelling @ me and said because of you we are opening the application online ...and said tell me which paragraph then i told him..the page and all ...then he read it and he said OK mam you should get your passport by tomorrow just pray.... and then he hung up ...

I mean they didn't even know wat they wrote on the application #angry

I really hope that i get my passport soon.... #sad


----------



## lina

Qaswedfr

I know it says on the application asking for the original passport, but I think it is a big typo that IBCC didnt paid attention to (I know while creating the application they dont even know what they are writing). When I was also planning to send mine, everybody said me to consider as copy of the passport not the original.

And sending the passport in fedex it should not be a problem as my dad just fedex two passports to my relatives due to some reason.


----------



## qaswedfr

Thanks Lina....

i have another question....i got my equivalence marks and i got 789/1100. I am going to apply for the self finance admission...Do you know if these marks are enough to get me the admission in Punjab??? And i didn't take any sat or other exams..so are they gonna ask me to take those or will i be fine??? So i will only have my equivalence scores to apply ....I think for the self finance the deadline is august 20th...but i will send my papers to embassy here (USA) on july 28th bec I don't have the passport right now...


----------



## ZAQ

Hi salaam everyone, just a few quick questions. I am putting everything together now to send to IBCC. There are a few things that my school doesn't understand what they mean. 
1. Syllabus from official record: Does it mean the topics taught in every course or what? wht do i need to obtain from my school in order to fulfill this requirement?
2. what is meant by 'proof of registration for diploma'? does it mean the proof of my admission at the school? Wouldn't a transcript automatically let them know that I was registered at a school? 

I am so confused. I would be highly grateful if someone could help! :]


----------



## 4003

ZAQ said:


> Hi salaam everyone, just a few quick questions. I am putting everything together now to send to IBCC. There are a few things that my school doesn't understand what they mean.
> 1. Syllabus from official record: Does it mean the topics taught in every course or what? wht do i need to obtain from my school in order to fulfill this requirement?
> 2. what is meant by 'proof of registration for diploma'? does it mean the proof of my admission at the school? Wouldn't a transcript automatically let them know that I was registered at a school?
> 
> I am so confused. I would be highly grateful if someone could help! :]


From what I remember doing, the syllabus would be something like if you have completed the compulsory courses required for you to attain your diploma. So pretty much a transcript, along with some document that lists what courses are to be taken in highschool and how many credits you need to graduate and stuff.

Secondly, for proof, your diploma is enough and your transcript, other then that, what i did is get a sealed letter from my principal saying that I've completed all the required credits in highschool and received my diploma...and the like.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheDoc

qaswedfr said:


> Thanks Lina....
> 
> i have another question....i got my equivalence marks and i got 789/1100. I am going to apply for the self finance admission...Do you know if these marks are enough to get me the admission in Punjab??? And i didn't take any sat or other exams..so are they gonna ask me to take those or will i be fine??? So i will only have my equivalence scores to apply ....I think for the self finance the deadline is august 20th...but i will send my papers to embassy here (USA) on july 28th bec I don't have the passport right now...


I wouldn't take the marks very seriously. I mean take them seriously but don't expect to be placed in a college based on your marks, chances are you won't. The FSF seat is heavily tinkered around with, some people with 600s or less manage to get into KE while some with +800 end up in bloody Nawabshah. The system is flawed. Just hope for the best and make sure your choices are clearly listed.

Second, from what I understand you need to do the SAT to be eligible. You can ask your embassy they should give you some news about that. I'm kind of confused over the whole thing.

And yes, get your passport ASAP. Do you have a NICOP as well? It'll be better if you get that too, you're going to need it everywhere anyways.



ZAQ said:


> Hi salaam everyone, just a few quick questions. I am putting everything together now to send to IBCC. There are a few things that my school doesn't understand what they mean.
> 1. Syllabus from official record: Does it mean the topics taught in every course or what? wht do i need to obtain from my school in order to fulfill this requirement?
> 2. what is meant by 'proof of registration for diploma'? does it mean the proof of my admission at the school? Wouldn't a transcript automatically let them know that I was registered at a school?
> 
> I am so confused. I would be highly grateful if someone could help! :]


By any chance is a guy by the name of Khattak Khan running this sorry excuse of a Government office? Or is he in the HEC? I remember this guy causing big stirs a few years ago where he was scrutinizing every document from overseas students, the guy is mental. The Ministry of Education in Ontario knows him quite well. #laugh 

1. Syllabus from official record?
That's your official transcript from the province/state in IBCC language. It should have all your courses listed of Grade 11 and Grade 12 (or in same cases Grades 9 thru 12) and a seal at the end with the signature of the principal and some other people (I think the Superintendent). You should be able to easily get that from your high school.

2. Proof of registration for diploma
You see this is literally what happens when an entire office dedicates itself to drinking tea all day...voila the IBCC. The diploma is enough proof of registration, but just to be sure you can get a document signed and sealed at the end from your prinicpal stating you were a student (with your student number clearly written on it). So in that way they can confirm that same student number with that on the transcript.

Thing is you have to get creative, these idiots at IBCC I think do it on purpose to make the application process as hard as possible. Send whatever documents you can to show you're a student, hell photocopy your high school ID card if you have too.


----------



## lina

HI 

I have a question regarding IBCC as I have taken physics in community college (5 credithours lecture and labs), will IBCC accept it? I mean I have heard many things that many peoples equivalence has been not done because they had college physics, therefore, if anybody had gone through that or any other information rearding that will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## qaswedfr

OK...So now its been more than a week...and i told those people in IBCC that my mom is coming tomorrow and send her the passport...and they said yeah "she will get the next day " BUT they didn't and my mom is coming tomorrow...omg i don't know wat to do with these people....i wrote in email and told them over the phone that my application deadline is in the beginning of august...but they didn't send the passport to my moms address in Pakistan....please help me here...i don't know whom to call or talk to over there...bec it looks like they don't care at all... Even i talked to the assistant secretary Waliyat khan... i don't know wat to do now...#sad#angry


----------



## TheDoc

qaswedfr said:


> OK...So now its been more than a week...and i told those people in IBCC that my mom is coming tomorrow and send her the passport...and they said yeah "she will get the next day " BUT they didn't and my mom is coming tomorrow...omg i don't know wat to do with these people....i wrote in email and told them over the phone that my application deadline is in the beginning of august...but they didn't send the passport to my moms address in Pakistan....please help me here...i don't know whom to call or talk to over there...bec it looks like they don't care at all... Even i talked to the assistant secretary Waliyat khan... i don't know wat to do now...#sad#angry


You need a family member or an extended family member to go to the offices directly and pick it up. These people are retarded, they don't care about anything or anyone.


----------



## MastahRiz

TheDoc knows what's up.


----------



## hammad khan

qaswedfr said:


> OK...So now its been more than a week...and i told those people in IBCC that my mom is coming tomorrow and send her the passport...and they said yeah "she will get the next day " BUT they didn't and my mom is coming tomorrow...omg i don't know wat to do with these people....i wrote in email and told them over the phone that my application deadline is in the beginning of august...but they didn't send the passport to my moms address in Pakistan....please help me here...i don't know whom to call or talk to over there...bec it looks like they don't care at all... Even i talked to the assistant secretary Waliyat khan... i don't know wat to do now...#sad#angry


They didn't give the passport to your mom because its any original doucment which ibcc is not alowed to give it to any person.They only alowed to give original doucument to only one person whos name is on the applycation form and have given the id#. to pick up any original doucment the person need recpit#. Waliyat Khan or Atif are the right people to call in IBCC for only USA and Candians. so you was on the right place. They are emloyers in there and have to fallow som role and regulations.Good luck Allah may give you back , your passport as soon:happy:


----------



## Gunna

Rehan said:


> Well considering that you will be presenting a high school diploma on the American system to the IBCC I highly doubt that you will need to show islamiyat, urdu or pakistan studies. I myself showed my high school transcript and diploma and that's all they asked for.
> 
> I don't think you will have any problems---just make sure you do well on those SAT Subject Tests (formerly known as the SAT II).
> 
> If anyone else has any more info on this topic please feel free to weigh in!


 
You will need langyage arts also.


----------



## FRENCHI

*IBBC*

HI everyone
well i want u to help me for the IBBC stuff

my probleme is: i did me graduation which is called 'baccalaur?at' in france i ve translated all my diplomas then i send to them but till now my case is not sloved 

i want to know to you guyz who have already have their equivalence, wht subjects did they take for pre medical ?? i mean do they take all the subjects like french history or just bio physique etc
plz help me n i want to know after passing my sat II test will i hav to confirm by ibcc again ?


----------



## hammad khan

FRENCHI said:


> HI everyone
> well i want u to help me for the IBBC stuff
> 
> my probleme is: i did me graduation which is called 'baccalaur?at' in france i ve translated all my diplomas then i send to them but till now my case is not sloved
> 
> i want to know to you guyz who have already have their equivalence, wht subjects did they take for pre medical ?? i mean do they take all the subjects like french history or just bio physique etc
> plz help me n i want to know after passing my sat II test will i hav to confirm by ibcc again ?


IBCC takes only physics bio and chem SAT goes to colleges only. some times SATs helps in ibcc but not all the times......... They takes only one week or so but in one week they send your papers to your school and gives latter to show you they have sent your docments to your school for vrifiycation. If your case is taking so lot its not because of the ibcc,it also could be your school. When schools don't answer ibcc will not give you any answer until they will vrifiy you was a student back in there but with the latter you could get admission in some colleges but must have to prvoid orignal certifect in time they will give you or befor you will finsh up with the mbbs or bds ect... other wise you will not get any dagree. 

If ibbc is taking so long. You have to call in ibbc in oder to know that why they are taking so long with your case. If they will say its in vrifiycation then you have to contect with your school to get know that they have recived or send right info to ibcc. Also some times students send out only one fedex evlope with the docments and school don't answer with that so than ibcc have to wait for few months but if you will keep calling them and will asking them with out sending any new evlope than they have to use local service which take one monthe to recive any latter to your school(one month to send to school + one month to recive answere from schoo = two months for each latter). You must have to know whats going on back in there. Good luck to every one Allah may help you all:happy:


----------



## rShah1821

*HELP*

okay so the thing is i screwed up my a levels. i got bcc . i've passed zia and liaquat's test i wanna know is do i stand even a remote chance of getting into dow or perhaps anywhere for that matter..


----------



## MastahRiz

Maybe, maybe not. You'll have to apply and find out. This thread is specifically for IBCC questions and discussion, thanks.


----------



## kanz

*Read the forum rules to prevent your posts from being deleted.*


----------



## 4003

As far as I know urdu, pakistan studies, and islamiyat are not necessary to get an IBCC certificate for medical school.


----------



## saira17

*equivalence made on provisional a level certificate?!*

i need to get the equivalence certificate made as early as possible so to send it to punjab medical colleges...can it be made on the provisional a level certificate i.e the statement of results,as i haven''t gotten the original certificate from cambridge as yet??


----------



## blueray

saira17 said:


> i need to get the equivalence certificate made as early as possible so to send it to punjab medical colleges...can it be made on the provisional a level certificate i.e the statement of results,as i haven''t gotten the original certificate from cambridge as yet??



Yes, i can tell you for definite that for A level the equivalence is made on the basis of Provisional statement of results,since the actual certificates don't come out till like late October.


----------



## powerto7

OK.....
Somebody told me that for FSc pre medical equivalence certificate they only take the grades of biology physics and chemistry and reject other subjects....
is it true because i got an A* in maths and now i am worried that they will reject my maths grade....


----------



## blueray

powerto7 said:


> OK.....
> Somebody told me that for FSc pre medical equivalence certificate they only take the grades of biology physics and chemistry and reject other subjects....
> is it true because i got an A* in maths and now i am worried that they will reject my maths grade....



I'm afraid, the answer to your question is Yes.
IBCC takes Only bio chem and phys when making your FSC equivalence and rejects all other grades.


----------



## mcgraw1011

For everyone who doesn't know, IBCC has opened up 4 more office branches in addition to the one they already have in Islamabad.

Their locations and information is provided below:


*Lahore*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,
86 Mozang Road, Lahore, Punjab.
Ph:-042-9203893
Fax:-042-9203893


*Peshawar*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education,
Jamrud Road, Peshawar, N.W.F.P.
Ph:-091-9216454
Fax:-091-9216454


*Karachi*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate Education,
Bakhtairi Youth Centre, North Nazimabad, Karachi, Sindh.
Ph:-021-6639878
Fax:-021-6639878


*Quetta*

INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN
Regional Office at Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,
Samagli Road, Quetta, Balochistan.
Ph:- 081-826716
Fax:- 081-826716


----------



## mashall1o1

hEY Guys look someone needs to answer this ASAP and dont asnwer if you dont know FOR SURE 110 percent. I took IPC - Integrated physics and chemistry, will IBCC take that or accept that as my physics credit? Please answer super quick if you know thanks


----------



## hammad khan

mashall1o1 said:


> hEY Guys look someone needs to answer this ASAP and dont asnwer if you dont know FOR SURE 110 percent. I took IPC - Integrated physics and chemistry, will IBCC take that or accept that as my physics credit? Please answer super quick if you know thanks


IBCC only take HSSc transcrpit what ever is in there they will give you according that, You can try, may be they will accept from you. good luck allah may help you


----------



## Parent101

Hi everyone,
I am very much impressed by the help that is being provided by people over here in this forum. Hope to get some help myself as well. My problem is that I have don my o levels and now in need of some guidance either to join FSc or continue in the same system and do A level, if I have to join the Govt medical college later on? I have heard that the penalty of 20% to A level has reduced or finished because of new letter grade of A* being introduced by the GCE. Is it true? or what is the new equivalence rule? Secondly, is there anyone who can comment on the difficulty level for conversion from o levels to FSc as compared to A levels? All help shall be highly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## AliAsad

Hi there i have a question, i have just completed my Igcse 10th grade exams and want to continue with A lavels. can anybody tell me how will i get equivalence. i hear that they deduct 10percent marks while giving equivalence, and pakistanis who get there igcse exams abroad will be cosidered as foreign students.


----------



## military2727

Hey guys I have a few questions.

Got my A levels result in August. 2 A*s in Physics and Biology and an A in chemistry.

I just got my equivalence from IBCC and they gave 945/1100 which is 85.9.
Now the thing is that if they are considering A* at 90% and A at 85% then shouldn't my equivalence marks be a bit more?

Because if I had 3 As it still would have been 85% right? (I have straight 8 As in O Levels and its equivalence is 85%)

Would appreciate if someone can clarify or quote IBCC's formula.

P.S I asked the guy at IBCC the same questions but the a**hole gave no answer.


----------



## saeedanjum

*Hi military2727*

*If you have passed your a-levels ann o-levels from Paksitan then IBCC have given you correct marks. They use 8 o-levels and 3 a-levels and for A it is 85% and for A* it is 90 as you know. You have 9 A and 2 A* which means your marks would be 9*85 + 2*90 = 945.*

*If you would have passed your exams from abroad then they would have taken into account 5 0-levels and 3 A-levels and calculated your marks out of 800 and then converted them from 1100.*

*Your marks in that case would be ((6*85 + 2*90)/800) * 1100 = 962.5. Your %age in that case would be 87.5%.*

*Foerign students dont have to have Pakistan Studies, Islamiyat and Urdu so they only use 5 O-levels or GCSEs.*

*Hope it will clarify some of your concerns.*

*regards*

*Saeed Anjum*


----------



## AliAsad

Guys, i have done my O lavels(IGCSE) from saudiarabia in 8 subjects including pakistan studies, islamyat and urdu. i have a question: are thay going to give the equivelance in 8 subjcts or 5 to be exect.
i am planning to continue A lavels. My second question is: are they going to deduct 10% or 20% marks , i'm really confused. And i hear that student who do there A lavels abroad are going to considered Foreign students?? 
Can anybody help me out of this. I tried to contact IBCC and with great difficulty almost after 2 days i got through the line but the person who answered seemed to be unaware of it.


----------



## TheDoc

MastahRiz said:


> TheDoc knows what's up.


The IBCC knows TheDoc's face all too well now...even the guards know me. #confused 

They're sick of me. #yes


----------



## saeedanjum

AliAsad said:


> Guys, i have done my O lavels(IGCSE) from saudiarabia in 8 subjects including pakistan studies, islamyat and urdu. i have a question: are thay going to give the equivelance in 8 subjcts or 5 to be exect.
> i am planning to continue A lavels. My second question is: are they going to deduct 10% or 20% marks , i'm really confused. And i hear that student who do there A lavels abroad are going to considered Foreign students??
> Can anybody help me out of this. I tried to contact IBCC and with great difficulty almost after 2 days i got through the line but the person who answered seemed to be unaware of it.


Hi Ali

Here are the IBCC Rules for O-level and A-level.

 *Requirements for ?O? and ?A? Level Students:*

1. The statement of result of ?O? and ?A? levels is valid upto maximum six months only. After Six months, original certificate is required and an application without the ?O? level / ?A? level certificate will not be entertained.
2. If a candidate passes ?O? level from abroad and appears for ?A? level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she has to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies at SSC or ?O? level for obtaining Equivalence Certificate.
3. Copy of the Equivalence Certificate of ?O? level issued by IBCC and original of ?O? and ?A? level certificates must be provided for obtaining Equivalence Certificate of ?A? level.
4. The candidate must have passed seven subjects before June 2006 & Eight subjects from June 2006 & onward GCE O-Level, if he appears from Pakistan (including English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies) and five subjects, if he appears from abroad.

So you can provide a proof of passing your O-levels from abroad. You can also write a covering letter to them explaining these rules and your circumstances. I think they should then only take in to account the 5 O-levels other than Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies I guess you might have got low marks in these three subjects and are trying to exclude them for [FONT='Times New Roman','serif']equivalence. I think they should only count other 5s if they follow their rules but they can say that as you have passed those three as well so we might as well count them in.[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']regards[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Saeed Anjum [/FONT]


----------



## powerto7

ok i have a question...
i am doing my GCE A level's in physics biology and chemistry all in one year =)...
so my results will come in august so how would i be considered eligible to sit in the entrance tests which are held in july??
A quick reply would be much appreciated...


----------



## saeedanjum

Hi powerto7

For FSc students UHS look at the results for the first year and in the same way for A-Level they would look at AS results to allow you to sit in the entry test.

If you dont get your A2 results before the entry test then UHS will look at your AS results. I suggest if you are going to do full A-Level in one year then you should pass your all AS exams in Januray and get AS certificate from the relevent exam board. You can also show a proof that you are taking your remaining exams in June. They will then let you sit in the entry test.

Wassalam

Saeed Anjum


----------



## powerto7

saeedanjum said:


> Hi powerto7
> 
> For FSc students UHS look at the results for the first year and in the same way for A-Level they would look at AS results to allow you to sit in the entry test.
> 
> If you dont get your A2 results before the entry test then UHS will look at your AS results. I suggest if you are going to do full A-Level in one year then you should pass your all AS exams in Januray and get AS certificate from the relevent exam board. You can also show a proof that you are taking your remaining exams in June. They will then let you sit in the entry test.
> 
> Wassalam
> 
> Saeed Anjum


Thanks for the reply saeed.
But the problem is that my school does not allow me to sit in the january exams (i have asked them)
I have heard that if you dont have an AS or A level results by the time of the entrance tests you can provide them with a provisional record certificate from your schools that have your expected grades and then they will allow you to sit in the entrance tests...
Can you confirm this??
Thanks....


----------



## saeedanjum

It is very strage that your school doesn't allow January exams. It is a lot easier to get some of the exams out of the way in January. Here in UK they all students take half of their exams in January and other half in June both in AS and A2.

In UK Universities give you a conditional offer for admissions on the predicted grades. UHS should do the same. You might have taken most of your A-Level exams anyway by then so you can show your entries for all exams to them as well.

As I said before if you can provide a letter from your college that you are sitting in your full A2 exams, your entires and also your predicted grades from your college then UHS should let you sit in the entry test. 

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## hammad khan

saeedanjum said:


> It is very strage that your school doesn't allow January exams. It is a lot easier to get some of the exams out of the way in January. Here in UK they all students take half of their exams in January and other half in June both in AS and A2.
> 
> In UK Universities give you a conditional offer for admissions on the predicted grades. UHS should do the same. You might have taken most of your A-Level exams anyway by then so you can show your entries for all exams to them as well.
> 
> As I said before if you can provide a letter from your college that you are sitting in your full A2 exams, your entires and also your predicted grades from your college then UHS should let you sit in the entry test.
> 
> regards
> 
> Saeed Anjum


 
Some times it does happen,sting in test is depend on your class credits may be this is the problem.... @Power... Take the SAT subject on place of entry exam if you can take it in Dubai. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## saeedanjum

Hi

I ahve jsut found this on the UHS entry test application form for 2010-2011:

*DOCUMENTS ATTACHED (Please Tick)*

Matric (SSC or Equivalent) Certificate

Certificate from his/her college stating that he/she will secure at-least 65% marks in F.Sc.

Photocopy of F.Sc (Pre-Medial) Part-I or Equivalent certificate (where applicable) attested by the head of your institution. 


Photocopy of F.Sc (Pre-Medial) or Equivalent certificate (where applicable) attested by the head of your institution.

........................
.......................

So you might get away with only second document in the list but if they ask for anyone of the bottom two then you will struggle to get in.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Tyler Durden

is it must to give urdu A for equivalence?


----------



## saeedanjum

The candidate must have passed seven subjects before June 2006 & Eight subjects from June 2006 & onward at GCE O-Level, if he appears from Pakistan (including English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies) and five subjects, if he appears from abroad.


----------



## Aqua397

Salam
I would like to know if IBCC considers Maths for A levels equivalence, besides Biology, Chemistry and Physics, if the student has all 4 subjects.
A quick reply would bereally appreciated


----------



## 4003

yeah they do along with chem, biology and physics.


----------



## saeedanjum

Hi Aqua397

If you are asking about O-level Math then yes but if you are asking about A-Level Math then I think the answer is no. 

I was told by one of the IBCC advisor that they totally ignore A-level Math for pre-medical equivalence. I think if you have 4 A-levels then to calculate the equivalent marks they should choose the best three in the same way as they choose best 5 or 8 for O-Level but not sure if they would do that.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## powerto7

saeedanjum said:


> Hi
> 
> I ahve jsut found this on the UHS entry test application form for 2010-2011:
> 
> *DOCUMENTS ATTACHED (Please Tick)*
> 
> Matric (SSC or Equivalent) Certificate
> 
> Certificate from his/her college stating that he/she will secure at-least 65% marks in F.Sc.
> 
> Photocopy of F.Sc (Pre-Medial) Part-I or Equivalent certificate (where applicable) attested by the head of your institution.
> 
> 
> Photocopy of F.Sc (Pre-Medial) or Equivalent certificate (where applicable) attested by the head of your institution.
> 
> ........................
> .......................
> 
> So you might get away with only second document in the list but if they ask for anyone of the bottom two then you will struggle to get in.
> 
> regards
> 
> Saeed Anjum


Thank you very much for the useful info saeed =D


----------



## Aqua397

Thanks Saeed and Wasay.

I was talking about A levels Maths. Do you know if the BDS/MBBS universities in Karachi require A levels Maths? As far as I know Aga Khan is the only university which needs AS maths.


----------



## saeedanjum

Aqua397 said:


> Thanks Saeed and Wasay.
> 
> I was talking about A levels Maths. Do you know if the BDS/MBBS universities in Karachi require A levels Maths? As far as I know Aga Khan is the only university which needs AS maths.


Hi Aqua397,

I dont think any university in Pakistan wants Math as well as Physics. All Universities want Checmistry, Biology and Physics. If you dont have Physics then for foerign students they will consider Math as well in lieu of Physics.

Please see belowe extracts from Aga khan University's addmission requirements for MBBS.

The PMDC is the licensing body in Pakistan; its
requirement for admission to the medical colleges in
Pakistan must be met by all applicants.​

​​*For Candidates in Pakistan*​ 
Candidates following systems of education other than the
Pakistani system will be required to submit equivalence
certificate from the Inter Board Committee of Chairman
(IBCC) in Pakistan. The qualification must be
equivalent to the pre-medical qualification in Pakistan.​

​​*For Candidates applying from overseas*​ 
In accordance with the current rules of the PMDC,
available on their website (Pakistan Medical & Dental Council)
candidates with qualifications other than those from the
Boards of Intermediate and Secondary Education in
Pakistan are eligible to apply without a pre-med
equivalence i.e. with biology, chemistry and
mathematics (in lieu of physics). Such candidates will be
required to procure an eligibility certificate from PMDC
by submitting the following to PMDC:
i. SAT II examination score with minimum 550
marks in each subject i.e. biology, chemistry,
physics/ mathematics;
ii. Valid TOEFL or IELTS with a score of 500 or
5.5, respectively.​

Further down they say
....................
................​​​ 
At the Advanced Level of the General Certificate of
Education or equivalent, for students applying from
Pakistan, three or more subjects are required with a
minimum grade ?B? in each of the three subjects. The
subjects must include chemistry, biology and physics.
Candidates from overseas may apply with mathematics in lieu of physics.​

*So if you have Math then you need SAT ii otherwise you will have IBCC equivalence with Physics. I think you should just concentrate on biology, chemistry and physics. It might save you some money as well because if you get IBCC equivalence then you might be able to get in as Pakistani oversease student rather than foriegn student. I know AKU consider Oversease as Foreign but many other universities charge less fee from Oversease Paksitanis than foreign students.*

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Aqua397

Thank you so much!


----------



## GQdoc786

Is the IBCC giving only me a hard time? I've submitted my documents 'URGENT', its been 3 months and I have only received a provisional copy. They are saying they need to verify my transcript and supposedly are faxing the school where I attended (in the states) After calling the registrar here numerous times, she got fed up saying they aren't faxing anything.

Why the heck are they giving me the run around.. I've already given them the official sealed transcript and now they want to verify that it is official?! The registrar here started laughing at how it made no sense but agreed. Now the IBCC people either don't know how to fax or are lying... Why can't they give me the official equivalency already?! I'm so ticked off because of this whole scenario and to make things worse... I've already paid the urgent fee as they wouldn't start the process without the fee.

The IBCC love to give students the run around.. Its been a miserable time dealing with them. Please get rid of this useless organization who just want your money and aren't willing to do their job efficiently. Everyone would be crying or upset in the offices of the IBCC, because no one knows what the hell they are doing there. No one picks up the phone and their website looks like it was developed by a 12 year old.. 
May Allah punish those in the IBCC who are messing with people's brain, time, emotions, and money.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE IBCC?! I feel like others have had similar issues....


:-|


----------



## 4003

I had a similar problem. I submitted all the required documents but they wanted verification and proof. So I got the school principal to write them a letter that I've successfully finished high school with all the required credits and that I am eligible on getting my high school diploma...things like that.


----------



## hammad khan

GQdoc786 said:


> Is the IBCC giving only me a hard time? I've submitted my documents 'URGENT', its been 3 months and I have only received a provisional copy. They are saying they need to verify my transcript and supposedly are faxing the school where I attended (in the states) After calling the registrar here numerous times, she got fed up saying they aren't faxing anything.
> 
> Why the heck are they giving me the run around.. I've already given them the official sealed transcript and now they want to verify that it is official?! The registrar here started laughing at how it made no sense but agreed. Now the IBCC people either don't know how to fax or are lying... Why can't they give me the official equivalency already?! I'm so ticked off because of this whole scenario and to make things worse... I've already paid the urgent fee as they wouldn't start the process without the fee.
> 
> The IBCC love to give students the run around.. Its been a miserable time dealing with them. Please get rid of this useless organization who just want your money and aren't willing to do their job efficiently. Everyone would be crying or upset in the offices of the IBCC, because no one knows what the hell they are doing there. No one picks up the phone and their website looks like it was developed by a 12 year old..
> May Allah punish those in the IBCC who are messing with people's brain, time, emotions, and money.
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE IBCC?! I feel like others have had similar issues....
> 
> 
> :-|


 
This is not only response to quoted post.
Actully ibcc have some responsbilties. IBCC is doing right job. Yes i agree with you they are pain ful but try to undersand their problem. They verifiy every singal transcripit. becuse people does submit bogus transcripits and diploms. They take only one week to give you a latter which can help you to submit your admission applycation to any college, but in one year you have to prvoid your ibcc original certifect. After one week period of time ibcc have nothing to do with your case every thing will be base on your high school. most of the times IBCC ask high schools to send a transcripit of their student. Once ibcc recive transcripit they make the certifect in one to two weeks some time they ask for more vrifiyction if they recive any problem in transcripit or they couldn't understand the cousers #s and names. try to check in the ibcc office they have recive any ansewr from your high school or not. Did you sumpit two fedex evelopes in ibcc with your application form? because if you didn't sumbit evelopes gues what they will send latter to your school for vrifiiction by local mail they don't or will not fex any thing to your school they will only mail to them. If you are calling ibcc and they are telling you your case is in vrifiyction so its mein they sent some thing to your school but haven't recive any thing.... the person in ibcc office you call to is not the person who is handling your case he/she is the any employe of front window and he/she gives you information by looking in to your file... try to speek with Mr. Walyat Ul khan or mr. Atif if your case is in Islambad office. if any thing alse is going with your case then send some one in their office. good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hammad khan

wasaykhan713 said:


> I had a similar problem. I submitted all the required documents but they wanted verification and proof. So I got the school principal to write them a letter that I've successfully finished high school with all the required credits and that I am eligible on getting my high school diploma...things like that.


 
They always ask for trnscripits to be send in their office from high school not any latter. they will sak your school to send a trincripit again even though your school sent them applyction forms and all other documents to make sure.
Try to undersand their job. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## iqrarocks

can anyone tell me if there is an ibcc office at karachi? and very sorry i know its a dumb question but i am very new to all this: what can you do in an ibcc office? i mean can u ask questions? and can you submit all your documents to them (or do you HAVE to send it to the ibcc office in islamabad?) 

also i have a very confusing situation can any one please help me figure it out?
I have done high school in U.S. up till sophomore year (that would be 10th grade) and after that i did my a levels. so what do i do? i don't have a high school diploma (I only have transcripts for the 9th and 10th grades) so would that count as SSC (Matric) equivalency? and would my a levels count as FSc equivalent? Do I even need to equate my high school education? Dont med school in pakistan just look at the FSc equivalency?

thanks in advance
maria shabih

P.S. I did my a levels in Pakistan, so would I still be counted as a foreign candidate. And even if I am counted as a foreign candidate (which I don't know why I should be? :/) are there any programs that provide financial assistance to foreign candidates on *merit basis*. (the thing is that the med school fees for foreign candidates is crazy!!!)

*Please read the forum rules first or posts like this will be deleted. -Moderator*


----------



## 4003

hammad khan said:


> They always ask for trnscripits to be send in their office from high school not any latter. they will sak your school to send a trincripit again even though your school sent them applyction forms and all other documents to make sure.
> Try to undersand their job. Good luck Allah may help you


This was last year...they actually told me to get a letter from the principal... apart from the transcript (which is a much anyway).

@iqrarocks
You submit your required documents to Karachi if that's convenient for you and from there the IBCC people would send it to the head office in Islamad.
No, you grade 9 and 10 would not count towards your IBCC equivalency. It's only grade 11 and 12. So in you're case they will take in A-levels. Since you did it from Pakistan...you can apply on a local seat.


----------



## GQdoc786

@hammadkhan- trust me I am an educated person and I can understand very well the situation and know how to follow directions. Are you kidding me? It definitely takes more than 1 week. Firstly if you submit your equivalency and have paid urgent fees in dollars (220$) it should be completed as it states- 7 days. At this rate i have a feeling it will be 7 months! It is unfair for them to charge that ludicrous amount and not do the job properly. 

Believe me there were so many people in the IBCC offices, that were crying and emotionally distressed due to the hard time they were giving them. I mean is this what they are doing to the people, just taking their money and not being fair and efficiently doing the job. Its not much to ask for!?

Anyways I appreciate your reply! 
No offense or anything but you have to be in the situation to understand how it feels. 

May Allah help everyone out there dealing with the IBCC, Ameen!


----------



## hammad khan

wasaykhan713 said:


> This was last year...they actually told me to get a letter from the principal... apart from the transcript (which is a much anyway).
> 
> @iqrarocks
> You submit your required documents to Karachi if that's convenient for you and from there the IBCC people would send it to the head office in Islamad.
> No, you grade 9 and 10 would not count towards your IBCC equivalency. It's only grade 11 and 12. So in you're case they will take in A-levels. Since you did it from Pakistan...you can apply on a local seat.


Every thing is depend on your case but the first rquired doucments are only transripit and high school diploma from school and some other docments belong to you like photo copy of passport and "B" form's copy or id card's thats all along with application form. you can ask any one in the off you can call them and ask them. what a princepal could say in a latter whan you are giving them a diploma with stemp on it. I belive you must have to send some one to them to ask this question when you are giving htem a diploma and transripit with stmp in it what a principal's latter can do? also they can vrifiy and ask for a latter from school by them self this is not your problem its their peroblem once they accpet your case then it all their responsibility to clear all the confutations by them self you can only pay them fee for evlops that they need to send rquest papers to your school that is also if you want to or you want your case to go faster.... For real ask them. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hammad khan

GQdoc786 said:


> @hammadkhan- trust me I am an educated person and I can understand very well the situation and know how to follow directions. Are you kidding me? It definitely takes more than 1 week. Firstly if you submit your equivalency and have paid urgent fees in dollars (220$) it should be completed as it states- 7 days. At this rate i have a feeling it will be 7 months! It is unfair for them to charge that ludicrous amount and not do the job properly.
> 
> Believe me there were so many people in the IBCC offices, that were crying and emotionally distressed due to the hard time they were giving them. I mean is this what they are doing to the people, just taking their money and not being fair and efficiently doing the job. Its not much to ask for!?
> 
> Anyways I appreciate your reply!
> No offense or anything but you have to be in the situation to understand how it feels.
> 
> May Allah help everyone out there dealing with the IBCC, Ameen!


i am not kidding its depend on you, you believe on this or not... once you will send your documents to ibcc let say on Monday they receive them up to next Monday they will check all the courses on your transcript, and will pick only subjects of science for pre medical. In one week they will make a request latter for transcript and all other documents they feel to ask for from school and also at the same time they will make latter to show you that they accepted your case and sent a latter to your school for verifications. they also can ask you for missing documents they need from you not the school.... if they feel that you are not pre medical thay can tell you in one week... This howl process is in one week period of time ex: monday to Monday, They will send you and school the letters they mad on Tuesday, but some times the FedEx people can't able to go for pick up the pakeges from ibcc office that can make one more day. after first latter all process is depend on your case, every one has different stories.... yes there are 100s of employers working in ibcc, but in Islamabad office only two guys are working for USA students others are handling cases from other countries. 
"No offense or anything but you have to be in the situation to understand how it feels." Honstly form me i belive there is no other person who can feel it ,pain ful.. some times i caried for that but i asked Allah for help and he did but problems can't leve you there are thousands of other problem you have to go thorugh in admission process and geting MBBS dagree, its not essy. Good luck Allah may help you and all others inclouding me as well:happy:


----------



## xhedwig

IBCC needs to get their procedures straight!


I just had to go through all of that as well. I studied Bio, chem, phys in grade 11 and Bio, chem, calculus, math and data management in grade 12. Along with Bio (coop) and Exercise science. The IBCC gave me a provisional letter giving me 64% and HUMANITIES group. My average in Canadian terms is 85%. That's pretty much 20% less. I heard IBCC only takes off 10%. What do I do now?! 

Please help! What can I do?


----------



## GQdoc786

@hammadkhan- I like your optimistic approach.. insha'Allah I'm sure it will all be fine by the end of the day for everyone  


@xhedwig- Supposedly they take off 20% for Canadian and US students.. go figure!


----------



## xhedwig

GQdoc786 said:


> @hammadkhan- I like your optimistic approach.. insha'Allah I'm sure it will all be fine by the end of the day for everyone
> 
> 
> @xhedwig- Supposedly they take off 20% for Canadian and US students.. go figure!


That is SO UNFAIR! 

I agree with you GQdoc786... I saw people crying and there was this one girl who looked like she knew the Assistant secretary. She had a 60% average (USA) which was converted to 784 marks in PRE-MED. Whoever said IBCC is fair and are preventing bogus docs should look into their own procedures. I think to do MBBS in Pakistan is going through hell. These people should be ashamed to call themselves Pakistani and Muslims.


----------



## 4003

xhedwig said:


> That is SO UNFAIR!
> 
> I agree with you GQdoc786... I saw people crying and there was this one girl who looked like she knew the Assistant secretary. She had a 60% average (USA) which was converted to 784 marks in PRE-MED. Whoever said IBCC is fair and are preventing bogus docs should look into their own procedures. I think to do MBBS in Pakistan is going through hell. These people should be ashamed to call themselves Pakistani and Muslims.


Woah! are you serious?... i doubt 60% can actually be converted to 784 even if you've got connections!...because there's a lot of other documents that follow up with the score you are supposed to get. If that's true, than that's just brutal for others...


----------



## xhedwig

wasaykhan713 said:


> Woah! are you serious?... i doubt 60% can actually be converted to 784 even if you've got connections!...because there's a lot of other documents that follow up with the score you are supposed to get. If that's true, than that's just brutal for others...


I am SERIOUS! which is why I am so pissed off with IBCC... 

What kind of documents? I doubt they would even send my 'embossed and signed' transcripts back to Canada and get them 'verified'. So if there was this kind of stuff going on at the IBCC office, who would even check? Plus the assistant secretary actually said that kids who come from abroad are trained to pursue illegitimate ways to get their paperwork done. So explain to me what should I do? I have a genuine case and just because of their stupid formulas and methods, people like me get screwed.


----------



## 4003

My documents I meant like transcripts and all. But man that's horrible...like I know IBCC screws up with peoples score many times, which ultimately preventing a lot of people to not get into medical school. But man you got no other choice really. Like when I was going through IBCC... I told them my marks and they told me what my score would be and all with the guy's reference. But man it's Pakistan...you gotta fight for all this. They pretty much won't care any less for you.


----------



## xhedwig

wasaykhan713 said:


> My documents I meant like transcripts and all. But man that's horrible...like I know IBCC screws up with peoples score many times, which ultimately preventing a lot of people to not get into medical school. But man you got no other choice really. Like when I was going through IBCC... I told them my marks and they told me what my score would be and all with the guy's reference. But man it's Pakistan...you gotta fight for all this. They pretty much won't care any less for you.


what do you mean by 'guy's reference'? And I dont know how to fight it? 

And yeah they really dont give a s*** about your marks and how it will all affect you.

They should also consider things like volunteer work and personalities. So many people become doctors in Pakistan and dont even practice.


----------



## iqrarocks

I am sorry but I read the forum rules. Which forum rule did I violate in my last post about IBCC, MastahRiz?


----------



## iqrarocks

*Foreign or Local Candidate*



wasaykhan713 said:


> This was last year...they actually told me to get a letter from the principal... apart from the transcript (which is a much anyway).
> 
> @iqrarocks
> You submit your required documents to Karachi if that's convenient for you and from there the IBCC people would send it to the head office in Islamad.
> No, you grade 9 and 10 would not count towards your IBCC equivalency. It's only grade 11 and 12. So in you're case they will take in A-levels. Since you did it from Pakistan...you can apply on a local seat.


Thanks for the reply wasaykhan713. But can you tell me what source of information you used to assure me that I can apply on a local seat? Because my family friends have been telling me that I can not apply on a local seat. And on every (prestigious) medical school's website they have procedures for two categories: A) You have studied all your life in Pakistan B) You have studied all you life abroad.

Thanks
Sincerely,
Iqrarocks


----------



## 4003

Oh, i don't think that's how it is all the time. I have family and friends that came from the states to study medicine in Pakistan... and to avoid the heavy fees for medical school, they ended up doing their inter in Pakistan...and they applied on a local seat. But maybe some schools have their own criterias.


----------



## iqrarocks

wasaykhan713 said:


> Oh, i don't think that's how it is all the time. I have family and friends that came from the states to study medicine in Pakistan... and to avoid the heavy fees for medical school, they ended up doing their inter in Pakistan...and they applied on a local seat. But maybe some schools have their own criterias.


=> Which medical schools did they go to?:baffled:

hi,
Do you need equivalence for BOTH SSC (matriculation) and HSC (secondary education) or only for HSC? I mean to say: I did 9th and 10th High school in U.S. (that would be SSC in Pakistan, right?) and A levels in Karachi (that would be HSC, right? So do I need to get equivalence for both of them or just the A levels for medical school admission?
Additionally, can anyone please shed light on scholarship opportunities for foreign candidates. I have read about PTAP and self finance in the forum, but I don't get the difference between them.


----------



## 4003

Baqai, Aga Khan, and I think Ziauddin... and technically from what i read...an overseas Pakistani can apply as both a local or a foreign seat. But it depends on the school as well...
Check this out eduvision Carrer Planning & Educational Services Guidance Study Pakistan Information Guidance Education Pakistan Admission Pakistan Medical Engineering Pharmacy Dentistry Agriculture Computer IT


----------



## iqrarocks

wasaykhan713 said:


> Baqai, Aga Khan, and I think Ziauddin... and technically from what i read...an overseas Pakistani can apply as both a local or a foreign seat. But it depends on the school as well...
> Check this out eduvision Carrer Planning & Educational Services Guidance Study Pakistan Information Guidance Education Pakistan Admission Pakistan Medical Engineering Pharmacy Dentistry Agriculture Computer IT


Thank you so much for the website!
And sorry to keep bothering you, but what is the difference between an overseas Pakistani and a foreign candidate?


----------



## 4003

An overseas Pakistani would be an individual with a Pakistani passport and an foreign candidate would be someone with a foreign nationality and no relation to Pakistan. 
A foreign candidate can only apply on a foreign seat...whereas an overseas Pakistan can apply to both foreign and local seats.



xhedwig said:


> what do you mean by 'guy's reference'? And I dont know how to fight it?
> 
> And yeah they really dont give a s*** about your marks and how it will all affect you.
> 
> They should also consider things like volunteer work and personalities. So many people become doctors in Pakistan and dont even practice.


Like i confirmed my marks beforehand and what my score ended up being with the head secretary and took his reference... and if something wrong was to happen...it won't be much of a problem. Then again a lot of people from all over the world go through IBCC and they can care less of every individual. According to their "organized" environment, I'm surprised they are even pulling it off.
Volunteer work and personalities don't take in effect in Pakistan...these things only matter in places like USA, or Canada. But yeah i agree with you on that. Nothing is perfect. By fighting I mean that, you can't leave anything to anyone...you gotta do it all yourself...especially with IBCC...the best you can do is be updated by them offen, because they makes many blunders with conversions and documents.


----------



## hammad khan

Volunteer work and personalities don't take in effect in Pakistan...these things only matter in places like USA, or Canada. But yeah i agree with you on that. Nothing is perfect. By fighting I mean that, you can't leave anything to anyone...you gotta do it all yourself...especially with IBCC...the best you can do is be updated by them offen, because they makes many blunders with conversions and documents.[/quote]

I agree with you in Pakistan volunteer work is noting in effect. Pakistan is lading behind just because of it. In USA and Canada there are thousands of way to make your dreams to come true. In USA Students work in their high schools and they get credits for that not for high school but 2 college criteds, person who work in public libraries can put those experiences in job resume and companies and banks hire them. Thousands of students get offers to work in place like fadral plaza as volunteer work, In Army, in Banks, home jobs, in hospitals, also in government offices to show our thoughts our knowledge and our work And that?s rely nice and smartness of a government. Government is making people do work for them for FREE and students are getting EXPRINCE to a chive their goals isn't this is a greet business? That?s why USA government don't have to go to other countries for help like AID's, loans Don't you think guys our pakistan is on SALE? America is buying it and over government is sealing it. how is getting money???? in Pakistan in the begging ibcc rounded students dreams by showing rules requirements and regulations, only those can achieve their goals who can have uncles, father in politics, in army only those can go who?s father was carnal, major, captain? Why in interview the army officer has to ask you "what is your father's occupation?" for the giving the answerer "he is any worker of a small company in Saudi Arab" why he have to tell you to get the visa for other country, "son your future can't be save in here". If Pakistani educational departments do let bit research or charting to see how many students they reject every year how many money they lose by that then i hope pakistan will be the top country in education, and in business to run their own country by them self with out aids.
This is not the only problem of Pakistan but many other "poor" countries.



TheDoc said:


> The IBCC knows TheDoc's face all too well now...even the guards know me. #confused
> 
> They're sick of me. #yes


 



Hay Thedoc why don't you make any documentary video of ibcc. Ask them questions the most of them upper in Medstudentz and show us yar how its rely work, their faces... Some documents and stuff like that. and also show them what are our problems like physics and deduction of 20%. what they think about it. upload it on you tube......
If you can't do it is fine what about someone in here who can do that..... If i will go to Pakistan i will try my best to do that.....If you have any question need any help regard this don't worry hammad is here. Take a day be like Qamran Shaheed.. Medstudents go and rock good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## Nikhar

hi, i applied for the equivalence certificate from IBCC, and wen i got it, my numbers were too low.. can someone plz tell wt conversion formula they use and how for Canadian students..
I did FSc part-I from pakistan but i did grade 12 from Canada..so in my opnion only my grade 12 marks sud hav been reduced. 
my marks in grade 12 were biology 83%, physics 86%, chem 68%, eng 79%, geo 95%, math 86%, data mang. 79% 
and as for FSc part-I i got 380/505 in pakistan.
Your reply will b appreciated. THANK YOU


----------



## Muslimah1991

Hey everyone.
I'm a new member and really in need of some information. I am intrested in FJMC and i want to know more about it. How are the lecturers at FJMC? Are they kind and helpful? How friendly are the girls? How are the hostel facilities? Is it clean? bcos i'm kind of a neat freak! How's the pass rate at FJMC for MBBS? How's the weather at lahore? How do you get the transport to uni and the transport for your personal shopping from the hostel? Is there any way i can get my own room at the hostel? Is that expensive? Are the text books very expensive in paki? Do you have to buy your meals or cook there? What facilities and equipment is provided at the hostel? where do you get the internet facilities? Is FJMC very recognised? I'v been reading about the posts n i read the Gov collegs hav lectureres but you have to study all by yourself, is that true? Is there any difference in the teaching between gov colleges n private ones? How welcome are foriegners at FJMC? Are there any extra curricular activities at FJMC?
Please reply to all my questions. I would be very thankful to you for your time. I'm eagerly waiting for your reply..


----------



## 4003

Nikhar said:


> hi, i applied for the equivalence certificate from IBCC, and wen i got it, my numbers were too low.. can someone plz tell wt conversion formula they use and how for Canadian students..
> I did FSc part-I from pakistan but i did grade 12 from Canada..so in my opnion only my grade 12 marks sud hav been reduced.
> my marks in grade 12 were biology 83%, physics 86%, chem 68%, eng 79%, geo 95%, math 86%, data mang. 79%
> and as for FSc part-I i got 380/505 in pakistan.
> Your reply will b appreciated. THANK YOU



From what I recall from IBCC... the conversion formula for internal examinations, such as Canada or USA is:

5 subjects from grade 11 = Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and any other subject.
5 subjects from grade 12 = Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and any other subject.

*(add up the % of each grade 11 course) + (add up the % of each grade 12 course)* *= Grand Total

Grand Total - 20% (minus 20 %)

***********************************************
*for those who don't know how to subtract percentages:
step 1) Grand total x 0.2 = Reduced total
step 2) Grand total - Reduced total = Net total
*******************************************


(Net total x 1100) / 1000 = IBCC SCORE!

*
Using this IBCC formula...20% is not always deducted from your actually mark...it all depends on the formula...it can be as an advantage for some and a disadvantage for some.
I hope its not too confusing and it hope it helps all the others.

Good luck!


----------



## Nikhar

Thank you for your reply and i will try it =)


----------



## raza77

hammad khan said:


> Some times it does happen,sting in test is depend on your class credits may be this is the problem.... @Power... Take the SAT subject on place of entry exam if you can take it in Dubai. Good luck Allah may help you


Does it help if we take sat (which one?) in place of entry test?
Thanks


----------



## iqrarocks

Do you give your documents to IBCC after O AND A levels (simultaneously)? 

Or do you get the equivalent SSC (Matric) and HSC (Inter) marks separately, meaning: For example, I am an O level student and I just passed my exams this year. Do I have to get the IBCC equivalency for Matric right now, or do I wait until after I am done with A levels (to get the Matric and Inter equivalency together? 

sincerely hope i am clear 
thanks

All right my situation is a little complicates, please help me out. 
(The example I gave above of me being an O level student was to make the wording of the question easier )

I did high school (Freshman, Sophmore and almost 1st semester of junior) in U.S. Last December (when I was a junior in my high school in U.S.), we moved to Pakistan and I joined an A level institution. I did my AS from December 2009-June 2010. And now I am in A2.
So, what I was really wondering was that the high school years I did in U.S. are going to be equated to SSC(Matric) marks by IBCC, right?

And my A level grades are going to be converted into INTER marks, right?

If I am right (which I hope I am because I don't want to be more confused and disappointed than I already am ), then:

A) While I am in A2, should I send my high school transcripts of 9th (freshman) and 10th (sophmore) grades now (to get the Matric equivalency)?

OR

B) Should I wait till I get over with my A2 and get my equivalency of SSC and HSC altogether?


2) Is it even important to get SSC equivalency? I know it is VERY IMPORTANT to get HSC equivalency.

Thanks a lot,
Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## hammad khan

raza77 said:


> Does it help if we take sat (which one?) in place of entry test?
> Thanks


SAT2 or SAT Subject test. yes Its count as entry exam in Pakistan.


----------



## iqrarocks

Hi! 
I called IBCC office in Karachi.
Their phone number is (021) 6639878 as mentioned on the website; because that was only 10 numbers (in pakistan you need a total of 11 numbers, right?) I added 3 next to 021. So technically I called at the number 02136639878, but that is not working??
And if I just dial 0216639878 the operator lady tells maaf kijiye aap ka milayawa howa number kise ke istimal main nahi (meaning: sorry, the number you have dialed does not exist) 
???
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
SIncerely
Iqrarocks!


----------



## xhedwig

hammad khan said:


> SAT2 or SAT Subject test. yes Its count as entry exam in Pakistan.


SAT II or SAT Subject tests are the same thing. 

You have to do Bio, Chem and Physics with scores higher than 550. But I think you can only apply for expatriate or foreigner seat that way? Not open merit or local seats.



iqrarocks said:


> Hi!
> I called IBCC office in Karachi.
> Their phone number is (021) 6639878 as mentioned on the website; because that was only 10 numbers (in pakistan you need a total of 11 numbers, right?) I added 3 next to 021. So technically I called at the number 02136639878, but that is not working??
> And if I just dial 0216639878 the operator lady tells maaf kijiye aap ka milayawa howa number kise ke istimal main nahi (meaning: sorry, the number you have dialed does not exist)
> ???
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> SIncerely
> Iqrarocks!


I would call the Islamabad head office number and ask them for the Karachi number.


----------



## irumaz

hello guys 
I did canadian high school and got my prov. certificates from ibcc. They sent the documents to verify my marks and its been 3-4 months. i checked up on ibcc and they said they sent it for verification and my highschool says they havent recieved anything. Well, i got in amc already so i need the original asap. Any advice? Should I tell my highschool to go ahead and write a verification letter and sent it to ibcc? 
thanks


----------



## Nikhar

You need to bug ibcc, or else your admission will get late
also try getting your own high school to write the verification letter to them, so that the communication stays between the school and ibcc, maybe if you get involved with it, they might not accept it


----------



## hammad khan

irumaz said:


> hello guys
> I did canadian high school and got my prov. certificates from ibcc. They sent the documents to verify my marks and its been 3-4 months. i checked up on ibcc and they said they sent it for verification and my highschool says they havent recieved anything. Well, i got in amc already so i need the original asap. Any advice? Should I tell my highschool to go ahead and write a verification letter and sent it to ibcc?
> thanks


Congratulation for getting in amc. I think you should give any other envelop to ibcc to resend your documents to your school. this time be care ful. When you will send envelop to ibcc (use fedex) the FedEx services agent will provide you tracking and transit number or the ricit you will fill out the tracking number will be on second page?s bottom. By this After few days you can keep check where your envelop is and who receive it by vesting the office web of fedex. if the ibcc will send any thing to your school the information of package will upper but if the will not send any thing then info will not come and waite for few weeks about a month if you will still not receive answerer then fight with ibcc with the proves of fedex tricking number. And if the info of package come up then you will see who receive your package from your school. I hope this will help you. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:



iqrarocks said:


> Hi!
> I called IBCC office in Karachi.
> Their phone number is (021) 6639878 as mentioned on the website; because that was only 10 numbers (in pakistan you need a total of 11 numbers, right?) I added 3 next to 021. So technically I called at the number 02136639878, but that is not working??
> And if I just dial 0216639878 the operator lady tells maaf kijiye aap ka milayawa howa number kise ke istimal main nahi (meaning: sorry, the number you have dialed does not exist)
> ???
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> SIncerely
> Iqrarocks!


Call in Islamabad office for Kharachi number.


----------



## irumaz

hammad khan said:


> Congratulation for getting in amc. I think you should give any other envelop to ibcc to resend your documents to your school. this time be care ful. When you will send envelop to ibcc (use fedex) the FedEx services agent will provide you tracking and transit number or the ricit you will fill out the tracking number will be on second page?s bottom. By this After few days you can keep check where your envelop is and who receive it by vesting the office web of fedex. if the ibcc will send any thing to your school the information of package will upper but if the will not send any thing then info will not come and waite for few weeks about a month if you will still not receive answerer then fight with ibcc with the proves of fedex tricking number. And if the info of package come up then you will see who receive your package from your school. I hope this will help you. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


 
alright. I guess i will tell my high school to write the verification letter to ibcc and go through fedex. I have another question. When will i have to submit the original certificate to amc? Do they have a deadline? And if my case takes longer will that create a problemo with my admission and all? 
I wont have the original before nov 2nd thats for sure tho. #confused


----------



## hammad khan

irumaz said:


> alright. I guess i will tell my high school to write the verification letter to ibcc and go through fedex. I have another question. When will i have to submit the original certificate to amc? Do they have a deadline? And if my case takes longer will that create a problemo with my admission and all?
> I wont have the original before nov 2nd thats for sure tho. #confused


I don't know your high school will provide you a latter for verification with out seeing any thing from ibcc, what ibcc want from your school? you can try may be that letter will help you but remember to send two empty envelopes of Fdex or other service(fedex is much better then other services that?s why i always recommend fedex and UPS) may be ibcc will not accept your high school letter and they need some thing else. Other question i believe you have to contact with AMC. If they have accepted you then they must know your problem, they will give you some time don't worry. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## irumaz

can someone give me a general idea of what is usually written in those verification letters?
what should I tell my school to write in it
anyone?
thankyou


----------



## irumaz

anyone?


----------



## xhedwig

irumaz said:


> anyone?


I guess you would say that the documents that they have are genuine. Though it sounds a bit silly for you to ask your school for a verification letter. I mean, weren't the transcripts you sent sealed, embossed, and signed? 

Really though, IBCC is really a fluke. They really don't send your scores for verification... they certainly don't seem that organized. You should go and insist they make your equivalency.


----------



## hammad khan

irumaz said:


> can someone give me a general idea of what is usually written in those verification letters?
> what should I tell my school to write in it
> anyone?
> thankyou


Tell your school College Adviser all situation so next they stay more care full and know your case more batter. Most of the time ibcc ask for transcript to sent in their office by schools, there is nothing to do with student. In latter you can ask your college adviser or principal to explain all situation truly and try to mention your science subjects scores don't forget to ask your school to send a transcript with solid step on it not the ink one. Also this time try to writ down your school's address clearly may be first time you wrote wrong address. Don't try to send lots off proves because ibcc will get confuse, more you will send they will more verify and if they find any problem or mistake made from you then they can reject your case for two years with Rs10,000 fin and in two years you will not be able to get admission in any where in Pakistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir for two years. stay more care full ask your school to sent at this time so your school know that you are not donning any thing wrong. If you will not receive any answerer from ibcc in few months and ibcc will keep saying your cass is in vrifyction even though your school submit your documents then in law circumstances you can case on ibcc by supreme court of Pakistan.
Note:Transcript, ask school to send with clearer address 
I hope this info will help you and many other. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:

Really though, IBCC is really a fluke. They really don't send your scores for verification... they certainly don't seem that organized. You should go and insist they make your equivalency.[/quote]

IBCC have some rules to fallow try to put your self on their place and try to think about it. They have to see every single person with same eye what ever student is submitting fake or original transcript they have to verify. the are more organized, that?s why they are more care full. What about if they start believing on every single person, and a person is submitting fake documents in ibcc and that person will get accept in your college with fake higher grades then you, which grades are not true in real, then how you will thing about ibcc? This is not question to you only this is to every one specially who think ibcc is not organized and fluke.


----------



## question?

xhedwig said:


> I am SERIOUS! which is why I am so pissed off with IBCC...
> 
> What kind of documents? I doubt they would even send my 'embossed and signed' transcripts back to Canada and get them 'verified'. So if there was this kind of stuff going on at the IBCC office, who would even check? Plus the assistant secretary actually said that kids who come from abroad are trained to pursue illegitimate ways to get their paperwork done. So explain to me what should I do? I have a genuine case and just because of their stupid formulas and methods, people like me get screwed.


what they tolled you? i have Problem too. they are not giving me my papers back from months #sad. I need my diploma back to get admssion in US. What i can do now?#angry


----------



## hammad khan

question? said:


> what they tolled you? i have Problem too. they are not giving me my papers back from months #sad. I need my diploma back to get admssion in US. What i can do now?#angry


Did ibcc sent any thing to your school, and did your school response to that? If yes then you have to contact with ibcc why they are not completing your case. For pick up diploma you have to send your family member to their office for pick up. specially send the same person who register your case in there. If you applied in there by mail then send them a latter and explain them your situation also give name and phone number of a person in the latter who is in pakistan and can pick up your document (so if they will not response to your latter you can send that person to their off). This latter will or can be use as prove that you ask them to give out your documents to someone. 

Guys please try to provide a name, phone number and home address of a family member of Pakistan in the application who can pick up your stuff in these kind of satiations. IBCC is not allowed to give out your original documents to any person unless you provide info of him/her. I hope this info will help many of you who are having this problem. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## question?

Thank you


----------



## TheDoc

hammad khan said:


> Hay Thedoc why don't you make any documentary video of ibcc. Ask them questions the most of them upper in Medstudentz and show us yar how its rely work, their faces... Some documents and stuff like that. and also show them what are our problems like physics and deduction of 20%. what they think about it. upload it on you tube......
> If you can't do it is fine what about someone in here who can do that..... If i will go to Pakistan i will try my best to do that.....If you have any question need any help regard this don't worry hammad is here. Take a day be like Qamran Shaheed.. Medstudents go and rock good luck Allah may help you:happy:


 
I would actually, too bad the IBCC are a hundred steps ahead of us when it comes to this. But I'll try...why not. Should be fun asking them questions, which they probably won't be able to answer anyways since they don't know. #dull


----------



## hammad khan

TheDoc said:


> I would actually, too bad the IBCC are a hundred steps ahead of us when it comes to this. But I'll try...why not. Should be fun asking them questions, which they probably won't be able to answer anyways since they don't know. #dull


You are right best of luck


----------



## shakeelyousaf

what documents are required to make the alevel equivalence when i already have made the provisional equivalence?


----------



## hammad khan

shakeelyousaf said:


> what documents are required to make the alevel equivalence when i already have made the provisional equivalence?


same documents that were at the provision time. Diploma, transcript and copy of B form or id card of Pakistan if you have, copy of passport, application 
form.


----------



## shakeelyousaf

do we also require to submit the provisional certificate?


----------



## hammad khan

shakeelyousaf said:


> do we also require to submit the provisional certificate?


Yes you have to submit Provision certificate. At the second time applying to ibcc you have to submit the first docment what ever its provisional certifecate or any equivalence certificate.


----------



## shakeelyousaf

hammad khan said:


> Yes you have to submit Provision certificate. At the second time applying to ibcc you have to submit the first docment what ever its provisional certifecate or any equivalence certificate.


thanx alot


----------



## abdullahm18

shakeelyousaf said:


> thanx alot


You have to give the Original Statement of Result (Yellow Paper with Cambridge Seal). Where as you gave the Provisional Statement of Result, when they made the Provisional Certificate.


----------



## prinka

Please read the forum rules to prevent the deletion of your posts. -Moderators.


----------



## iqrarocks

@ prinka: read this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/7-how-study-aga-khan-university-aku-test.html from start to end and i think you should be able to get a good idea on where to start. 

Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## hinay91

*equivalence form*

I downloaded the EQUIVALENCE form from this website but I am a little confused about some of the requirements. I am currently a US citizen. They have a lot of requirements listed on the form for foreign students. Do I have to send in all the documents they asked for or just my high school trascript and diploma? Here are the requirements I don't understand. Can you please help?
1. Proof/Certificate of Accreditation of the concerned School with any one recognized US Department of Education Accrediting Associations of USA. 
2. School Profile (i.e. High School Program Planning Guide/Course Description Guide etc.) 
3. Attested Copy of Passport with valid visa portion, Stay proof during the study abroad and attested copy of CNIC of Pakistan. 
4. Original & attested photocopy (back to back) of each Certificate/Diploma obtained from abroad along with English translation from National University of Modern Languages, Islamabad or from the concerned Embassy.
5. Printed / Photocopy of the syllabus from the official record of the institution conferring the Certificate (English version only). 
*6. *In case of foreign national, nomination letter from EAD concerned embassy and admission letter from University/College must be provided. 
Any information on this whole process and what documents I need to send in would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## 4003

1) and 2) are sort of similar. If your school has some sort of book that lists its description and course selections and things. That would work.
3)Having proof of where you live, meaning that you have to show have a copy of your US passport. Also a copy of your Pakistani NIC card, or some valid proof for you to stay in Pakistan.
4) An original and copy of your high school diploma.
5) Would pretty much mean your transcript, showing the subjects you did and whether you have earned all the credits required for you to graduate and therefore, attaining your diploma.
6)...not really sure what that means, but it wouldn't matter if you are holding a Pakistani NIC card or passport.


----------



## zaheer

Hi , I have two questions if anybody can answer, first is there any age limit to get admission in medical colleges in Pakistan, here is my situation, i did my Fsc in Pakistan in 1988 with good grades [ 79%], then for personal reasons i have to move to USA. now if i pass SAT11 in good grades can i apply in medical colleges in Pakistan, can they consider my Fsc results and SAT results fo admission. Thanks


----------



## hammad khan

zaheer said:


> Hi , I have two questions if anybody can answer, first is there any age limit to get admission in medical colleges in Pakistan, here is my situation, i did my Fsc in Pakistan in 1988 with good grades [ 79%], then for personal reasons i have to move to USA. now if i pass SAT11 in good grades can i apply in medical colleges in Pakistan, can they consider my Fsc results and SAT results fo admission. Thanks


 
Sir age limit is i think 26-28 years but i am not sure about it. FSc and SAT 2 results will be fine to get admission. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hinay91

Can someone please tell me how long the IBCC takes to review the documents and send the certificate back?


----------



## 4003

There's never really an accurate date. I got mine like within 2 months. Some people don't get their certificates after months...or as long as a year even. I've came across a few people in those situations.


----------



## kash

Assalam o Alaikum everyone,

I did my high school and college in Pakistan and pre-medical was my major but couldnt get in because of less marks. Then i came to America and they took placement test instead of SAT for me to join their college level studies which i cleared and now in first year of AAS in medical lab technology. I have studied biology, chemisrty and physics in Pakistan and also as well right now ( except physics) i didnt take any SAT because i didnt need that and because i already cleared the placement test. Now i want to apply in Pakistan as a foriegn student. My first year will complete by next june and i am planning to apply then. I got lists of medical colleges and also went on the related thread about the FAQ on the foreign students but couldnt figure out what should i do in my case.
If anyone can help me out with the process and guide me what steps i should take i will be very grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## coolaquarius

Hey everyone,
I have one question, if anyone knows, please answer. I passed my 9th grade from Pakistan (for which I gave board exams) then due to some reasons, had to leave Pakistan. Here I completed my 10th and 11th. Currently I am in 12th grade. So my question is as I did 9th from Pakistan and 10th from here, will this affect my score when it will be converted into SSC by IBCC. I was wondering how are they going to take this into account? If anyone has been through similar situation, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## 4003

IbCC would only take your grade 11 and 12 marks for conversion if you want to apply in a pakistani medical school.


----------



## coolaquarius

@Wasaykhan713 Thanks a lot for the reply. So in this case they wont convert my 9th and 10th grade marks.


----------



## 4003

Nope, those marks aren't considered at all for the conversion. Although you would have to show them that you did complete grade 9 in Pakistan.


----------



## coolaquarius

Oh okay. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq

Hi everyone.. I have a relevant question too..
Please help me out in understanding the *IBCC formula* in *my case*:

Lets say I got *90%* in A-level Biology, Physics and Chemistry 
that is = *270/300*..

My Matric score (SSC done from Federal Board, Pakistan) is really crap#sad and
that is *520/850*..

could someone roughly works out my *Equivalence Certificate* for thses marks to give me some idea that where I stand..Thanks Alot..


----------



## MedStudent123

I live in America and I took biology in 9th grade, chemistry in 10th grade and physics in 11th. Does this affect my IBCC?


----------



## 4003

Only your grade 11 and 12 courses would matter. So your grade 11 physics mark will affect your IBCC along with the other grade 11 and 12 courses required.


----------



## MedStudent123

Thanks for the response. So I would have to take bio and chem in college for it to count on the IBCC?


----------



## 4003

If you havent taken all biology, chemistry, or physics in grade 11 and 12...then yes, you would have take it in college ff you have no 'other option. I'm not sure how the conversion of college grades would be exactly. Most people usually take summer school, adults school and things to get the highschool credits they need.


----------



## MedStudent123

My school required biology in 9th grade, chemistry in 10th, physics in 11th, and 12th we got to choose most classes we wanted other than English and PE.


----------



## 4003

Yea that's pretty much the same case in every highschool. In this case you need bio, chem, and phy to be considered into any Pak medical school. I'm assuming you haven't taken all 3 sciences in grade 11 and 12?


----------



## MedStudent123

No I haven't but thank you for all the info.


----------



## eponman

Hi, I have a question about submitting the form and its attachments to the IBCC. I live in the US and I read that it is easiest to acquire all the necessary documents and have a relative in Pakistan submit it in person, the problem is my high school does not give out official transcripts to students (they mail it out to universities themselves). 
Would it be possible for my high school to mail in my transcript, school profile, etc on their own, while I submit the other attachments (the form, passport info, photos, etc) separately or through a relative? 
I am worried about sending it in two batches because I heard about how difficult the people at IBCC can be and I would like to get this done as soon as possible. Also I tried calling their office a few times and no one picked up :\


----------



## Maliha18

I was wondering about that too.
I think you should ask your HS counselor and if they don't agree to provide you the official one then just send an unofficial transcript with your app with a note saying that the HS will mail in the official one separately


----------



## Maliha18

*I found this post at 
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

12. Can IBCC really verify if I am showing them official or unofficial documents?*Simply put: yes they can! When you submit your transcripts for conversion, IBCC will after their 7 day processing period give you a letter stating your provisional score but they will not give you a real _Equivalence Certificate_. However, you can use this letter they provide to apply and gain admission at any medical college. In the meanwhile IBCC will send a letter to your secondary school and request verification of the transcripts that you provided them in order to make sure that no grades/marks have been changed on the papers that you submitted. Do not try to fool the IBCC -- they do follow up on everything and if they find that you have forged a transcript they can easily block you from ever gaining admission into any medical college in Pakistan.

​


----------



## freshman

*one year of Bio, Chem & Phy in HS*

Rehan the question is for you or any one else who can shed some light:

I called IBCC and the staff told me that I must have take Bio, Chem and Phy or Math for all 4 years 9,10,11 & 12th grade from US high school. I graduated frpm Pasadena HS, but I did not have to take phy and math for 4 years. Doe that mean I IBCC will not issue me equivalency certificate? Where as you wrote on your thread "one year of biology with lab, physics with lab, and chemistry with lab along with four years of English".

Also they IBCC asked me to send my Orignial HS diploma and Original US passport...the second item is weird.

Does anyone has experienced the same?


----------



## hinay91

freshman said:


> Rehan the question is for you or any one else who can shed some light:
> 
> I called IBCC and the staff told me that I must have take Bio, Chem and Phy or Math for all 4 years 9,10,11 & 12th grade from US high school. I graduated frpm Pasadena HS, but I did not have to take phy and math for 4 years. Doe that mean I IBCC will not issue me equivalency certificate? Where as you wrote on your thread "one year of biology with lab, physics with lab, and chemistry with lab along with four years of English".
> 
> Also they IBCC asked me to send my Orignial HS diploma and Original US passport...the second item is weird.
> 
> Does anyone has experienced the same?


I GOT A PROVISIONAL CERTIFICATE FROM IBCC BUT I DIDNT HAVE 4 YEARS. I THINK YOU ONLY NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST ONE YEAR OF EACH BUT ALL OF THEM HAVE TO BE COMPLETED. MY HIGH SCHOOL DIDNT EVEN OFFER LABS WITH THEM BUT I WAS STILL ABLE TO GET THE CERTIFICATE. IBCC DOES REQUIRE YOU TO SEND IN THE ORIGINAL HS DIPLOMA BUT NOT THE ORIGINAL US PASSPORT. I JUST SENT IN COPIES OF MY PASSPORT BUT I DO BELIEVE YOU NEED TO SEND IN COPIES OF YOUR NICOP AS WELL. 
YOU CAN FIND ADDITONAL INFO ON THEIR WEBSITE Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad
DOWNLOAD THE EQUIVALENCE FORM FROM THE WEBSITE AND IT TELLS YOU ALL THE REQUIREMENTS AT THE END OF THE FORM. GOOD LUCK


----------



## TheDoc

freshman said:


> Rehan the question is for you or any one else who can shed some light:
> 
> I called IBCC and the staff told me that I must have take Bio, Chem and Phy or Math for all 4 years 9,10,11 & 12th grade from US high school. I graduated frpm Pasadena HS, but I did not have to take phy and math for 4 years. Doe that mean I IBCC will not issue me equivalency certificate? Where as you wrote on your thread "one year of biology with lab, physics with lab, and chemistry with lab along with four years of English".
> 
> Also they IBCC asked me to send my Orignial HS diploma and Original US passport...the second item is weird.
> 
> Does anyone has experienced the same?


LOL things have not changed in these 5 1/2 years. 

Bloody hell, who's the guy in charge of IBCC? Is it that psycho Khattak Khan by chance? That slime ball has made several international incidents with various Ministries of Education throughout the world...anyways...here's the deal.

English + Mathematics + Science = pre-Med in Pakistan

You gotta have all of them, especially Grades 11 and 12. Not sure about the California system, but the Ontario system in Canada they got it like this.

ENGLISH (9-12)

SCIENCE (9, 10)
Physics (11,12)
Biology (11,12)
Chemistry (11, 12)

MATHEMATICS (9,10)
Calculus (11, 12)
Algebra (11, 12)

You need to have all your Maths and Sciences down, with English. Otherwise IBCC is gonna be a big pain in your ass and after months of waiting they'll vomit out some crap about you not having Physics or something. I've known some students who went to summer school to do Physics and then applied again the following year. Call up IBCC again, if they decide to pick up (which they probably won't because they're all too busy drinking chai and shit) then ask them what exactly I need. Maybe they changed the rules in all these years, but I doubt it.

@ADMIN: We should set up a 1 800 hotline for these poor kids or something, this is byfar the most popular topic on the whole forum.#laugh


----------



## TheDoc

As for the whole "official thing", it's IBCC being retarded. Send them a colour photocopy. In Pakistan, every college and university works with photocopies, WTF is so special about IBCC? 

DO NOT SEND THEM your REAL PASSPORT or your REAL DIPLOMA.

I know one guy who sent both in and had to go through hell to get them back.


----------



## TheDoc

eponman said:


> Hi, I have a question about submitting the form and its attachments to the IBCC. I live in the US and I read that it is easiest to acquire all the necessary documents and have a relative in Pakistan submit it in person, the problem is my high school does not give out official transcripts to students (they mail it out to universities themselves).
> Would it be possible for my high school to mail in my transcript, school profile, etc on their own, while I submit the other attachments (the form, passport info, photos, etc) separately or through a relative?
> I am worried about sending it in two batches because I heard about how difficult the people at IBCC can be and I would like to get this done as soon as possible. Also I tried calling their office a few times and no one picked up :\


1. Yes have a relative send it in. I mailed mine in personally, and everything worked out. But that was 5 1/2 year ago, and that was when Musharraf was in power and had a danda up everyones you know what. Things have changed.

2. I'm 100% sure you can get a copy of your transcript, if not at your High School then at the Ministry of Education. They should be able to give you one. Try again because it's best to send everything in one pile, instead of having your high school send one piece and you sending another. My school gave me a print out right away when I asked for it, had to go to the Students Affairs/Guidance section.

@Everyone
IBCC is looking for excuses to make your life a miserable hell. Trust me I know, I'm quite a well known personality amongst the IBCC folk. Apparently I've been banned from the premises...I've gone several times to help out people trying to find out about there admission and forms.

And now I'm barred from entering the premises, apparently they were sick of me. #laugh


----------



## loopi

is it too late to send my HS transcripts to IBCC? is there any chance they'll get to AKU in time?


----------



## Salman_Khaliq

TheDoc said:


> @Everyone IBCC is looking for excuses to make your life a miserable hell. Trust me I know, I'm quite a well known personality amongst the IBCC folk. Apparently I've been banned from the premises...I've gone several times to help out people trying to find out about there admission and forms.
> 
> And now I'm barred from entering the premises, apparently they were sick of me.


I posted my query in this thread and at some other places on this forum, but unfortunately, it went unanswered.. I think you would be the best person to ask this since you have been barred from IBCC's premises ...

Please help me out in understanding the *IBCC formula* in *my case*:

Lets say I got *90%* in A-level Biology, Physics and Chemistry 
that is = *270/300*..

My Matric score (SSC done from Federal Board, Pakistan) is really crap#sad and
that is *520/850*..

could you roughly work out or ask someone to work out my *Equivalence Certificate* for thses marks to give me some idea that where I stand..Thanks Alot..


----------



## kash

Hi everyone, I posted my question earlier but didn't get any response hopefully someone can help me out this time. I did my Fsc in PK and now came to USA for higher studies and not its my first year in MLT(medical lab technology) i have given test for SAT in biology,chemistry and physics w8ing for results. so now that documents do i need and where should i start from NOW WHAT SHOULD I DO NEXT!!.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq

please provide full info in order to get response



> I did my Fsc in PK


 
did you do Fsc pre-medical??



> so now that documents do i need and where should i start from NOW WHAT SHOULD I DO NEXT!!


what you want to do and where you want to send your documents?
I can assume that you want to apply for medical colleges,, but you should specify that...
about SAT... if you are apply to private medical colleges,, your SAT scores will be helpful.. you need to contact private colleges for the level of score they are looking for coz every college has slightly different SAT score requirement but i think the minimum would be 550 or above..
good luck


----------



## kash

Salman_Khaliq said:


> please provide full info in order to get response
> 
> did you do Fsc pre-medical??
> 
> what you want to do and where you want to send your documents?
> I can assume that you want to apply for medical colleges,, but you should specify that...
> about SAT... if you are apply to private medical colleges,, your SAT scores will be helpful.. you need to contact private colleges for the level of score they are looking for coz every college has slightly different SAT score requirement but i think the minimum would be 550 or above..
> good luck


Thanks for helping me out and sorry for being vague. Yes i did my Fsc in pre-med but unfortunately couldnt get 60%#sad So i had to change plans then came to USA.
By the end of May i will complete my first year in MLT( A.A.S which is 2 year college degree in USA) and i currently have a GPA of 3.8.
My first priority is RMC 2) AMC 3) FUMC and want to do MBBS.
i know the IBCC takes high school transcript and i did my high school(biology,physics, chemistry and math) and college FSc (biology, physics and chemistry)from PK and now doing MLT( biology, chemistry and math) from USA but confused which will they consider my highschool transcript for the evaluation? 
My SAT score will come in mid of FEB and my MLT transcript at end of MAY and i have my highschool and college (PK) transcript with me.
Now what should i do?#confused
if i call the IBCC or the consulate they foward me to contact with the medical college i want to go if i contact the med-college they say first get the transcript evaluated from the IBCC so i ve been goin in circles.
so can you plz explain like where should i start from or what should i do now and further.
I tried to cover everything but still if i missed something plz let me know. thanks

Appreciate for your concern!


----------



## mehekkhan

I posted this question separately, but I guess this entire thread is about IBCC, I am pasting my problem here.. hope you guys will help me 

I'm trying to get in Shifa, and IBCC is giving me a tough time. I moved from Pakitan after completing 10th grade, but unfortunately I didn't take the matric exam since my visa was about to expire.
Here in US, I started from 11th grade and completed 12th grade as well and graduated from high school in June of 2010. When I came here to US, the grades of final exams of 9th and 10th were converted according to the equivalence system here. In short, after graduating from high school here, all my grades from 9th through 12th were in the same transcript.
Now, when I checked Shifa's requirements for the admission, I thought I was eligible for the admission. After completing the paper work for IBCC, I send them all the documents. Now, when I called them, their response wasn't so good. They said that I don't qualify for the pre-medical group, since after coming here to US I just took biology and not chemistry and physics. I tried to explain them that here we have to complete a specific number of credits in the course of 4 years of high school. According to my school, I had to have 4 credits of science, since I already had 3 credits of biology, chemistry an physics from Pakistan, so I had to take one more course to complete the science requirement, so I took Biology..
Now IBCC said that you should have taken physics and chemistry as well. I tried to explain them that I already had those credits, but their final response was that we are putting you in the general group.

The question first of all is that what is a genreal group, secondly, can I still apply at Shifa with whatever certificate the IBCC gives me?
I'm really worried, and neeeeeeeeeed help.


----------



## saeedanjum

Salman_Khaliq said:


> I posted my query in this thread and at some other places on this forum, but unfortunately, it went unanswered.. I think you would be the best person to ask this since you have been barred from IBCC's premises ...
> 
> Please help me out in understanding the *IBCC formula* in *my case*:
> 
> Lets say I got *90%* in A-level Biology, Physics and Chemistry
> that is = *270/300*..
> 
> My Matric score (SSC done from Federal Board, Pakistan) is really crap#sad and
> that is *520/850*..
> 
> could you roughly work out or ask someone to work out my *Equivalence Certificate* for thses marks to give me some idea that where I stand..Thanks Alot..


Hi Salman,

I think IBCC will take into your Matric marks as it is and then add the A-Level grades to it to calulate Fsc equivalence. You are saying that you have got 90% in A-level but I guess you would have got A in all three of them because A* has been introduced quite recently. IBCC give 85% for A and 90% for A*.

I think your FSC marks will be 520 + 85 + 85 + 85 = 775 out of 1100.


----------



## rabiah786

*Help*

Hey all can someone please help me 
I'm trying to get into med school in pakistan and I need to upgrade some of my marks becuase I'm a little short of 660 marks. I'm also taking the sat II exam just to keep my options open. I got screwed over becuase someone told me that we don't need an eqivalency as long as we get good sat results. Found out this was a lie an now am super stressed about how to get into school. Also I have a question I heard that if you get ur equivalnecy done 2 times you hve to wait 2 years before gettig another eqivalnecy done  is this true?? Can someone please clear that up.. Also one more question if I'm upgrading my marks do they have any problems if I'm upgrading through correspondence or through online courses?
Any help is kindly appreciated 
thank you
Rabiah


----------



## 4003

rabiah786 said:


> Hey all can someone please help me
> I'm trying to get into med school in pakistan and I need to upgrade some of my marks becuase I'm a little short of 660 marks. I'm also taking the sat II exam just to keep my options open. I got screwed over becuase someone told me that we don't need an eqivalency as long as we get good sat results. Found out this was a lie an now am super stressed about how to get into school. Also I have a question I heard that if you get ur equivalnecy done 2 times you hve to wait 2 years before gettig another eqivalnecy done  is this true?? Can someone please clear that up.. Also one more question if I'm upgrading my marks do they have any problems if I'm upgrading through correspondence or through online courses?
> Any help is kindly appreciated
> thank you
> Rabiah


Upgrading courses is fine, but sometimes IBCC will make an issue if it's done online...so you better call them up if u intend on doing an online course.
About waiting 2 years for equivalency after having it done 2 times?? that situation doesn't really arise...so it's better of you ask them.


----------



## rabiah786

my uncle in pakistan told me that the ibbc people are syaing that if you get ur eqivalency done 2 times then you have to wait 2 years for it.. Also since my diploma is from 2009 they are taking 10% off from my average which is really boosting me down. They said that in 2011 they were going to cut only 7% from the eqivalency and they are not doing it for my diploma. Any way i can convince them??


----------



## rabiah786

wasaykhan713 said:


> Upgrading courses is fine, but sometimes IBCC will make an issue if it's done online...so you better call them up if u intend on doing an online course.
> About waiting 2 years for equivalency after having it done 2 times?? that situation doesn't really arise...so it's better of you ask them.


how about a course through correspondence?? And do you know who im supposed to call becuase every time i try to contact someone I am not succesful and only reach people who have no idea what they are talking about


----------



## 4003

rabiah786 said:


> how about a course through correspondence?? And do you know who im supposed to call becuase every time i try to contact someone I am not succesful and only reach people who have no idea what they are talking about


A course through correspondence usually works as long the institute your doing it from is recognized. About the whole idea of changing it to 7% from this year... I'm not really aware of that. I have a phone number of the IBCC secretary (Karachi branch) who pretty much handles all the things. He's pretty helpful. Let me know if you'd want his contact info.


----------



## rabiah786

wasaykhan713 said:


> A course through correspondence usually works as long the institute your doing it from is recognized. About the whole idea of changing it to 7% from this year... I'm not really aware of that. I have a phone number of the IBCC secretG#baffled ary (Karachi branch) who pretty much handles all the things. He's pretty helpful. Let me know if you'd want his contact info.


Yes please if you could give me the contact number it would be very helpful

Thank You


----------



## jito234

Hi everyone, 
So I have been on this forum for only couple days since I recently decided to go to Pakistan to get my MBBS. Anyways, I am in Grade 12 in Canada. And I need to get all my documents and stuff in order. So, from what i've read, this is what i need (right?):
1). Grade 9-12 high school transcript. 
2). SAT and subject tests in Biology, Chemistry, and Physics. 
and thats it. Please tell me if i need anything else. 
Also, when do i need this stuff by if plan to go next year? 
When do i apply?

Thank you so much, (in advance )


----------



## umso

Rehan said:


> Here's a little more information on the IBCC office for anyone who still needs to get their transcripts converted for Pakistan Medical College admission:
> 
> Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen
> *PLEASE SCROLL DOWN A FEW POSTS FOR THE NEW ADDRESS
> *URL: Welcome to Inter Board Committee of Chairman


I don't understand. Is it necessary to do the SatII and send the result to IBCC or are they going to evaluate your high school diploma?


----------



## TheDoc

umso said:


> I don't understand. Is it necessary to do the SatII and send the result to IBCC or are they going to evaluate your high school diploma?


The rules seem to have changed, I think you're going to have to do the SAT II. 

This thread seems horribly outdated, later on today I'll write up a new topic on exactly what all new prospective students are going to need. What courses in high school, what documents to send and how to send it.


----------



## iqrarocks

wasaykhan713 said:


> A course through correspondence usually works as long the institute your doing it from is recognized. About the whole idea of changing it to 7% from this year... I'm not really aware of that. I have a phone number of the IBCC secretary (Karachi branch) who pretty much handles all the things. He's pretty helpful. Let me know if you'd want his contact info.


Hi can you give me the number too please? #confused


----------



## anon

wasaykhan713 said:


> A course through correspondence usually works as long the institute your doing it from is recognized. About the whole idea of changing it to 7% from this year... I'm not really aware of that. I have a phone number of the IBCC secretary (Karachi branch) who pretty much handles all the things. He's pretty helpful. Let me know if you'd want his contact info.


Could you please send me the number too? Thanks.


----------



## Hopefulmedic

I'm doing Biology, Chemistry and Maths at A level and did the Physics AS level in my first year, I plan to complete the Physics A level in my gap year but my results for the Physics will be released in August 2012, when and how do I send off my IBCC form? I want to submit my application for admission in 2012.
Can I just send the AS Phys + A level Bio, Chem and Maths and then later send my Physics results? Thanks in advance, this has been bugging me for months now, I can't find and information! Thank you!


----------



## Hopefulmedic

wasaykhan713 said:


> A course through correspondence usually works as long the institute your doing it from is recognized. About the whole idea of changing it to 7% from this year... I'm not really aware of that. I have a phone number of the IBCC secretary (Karachi branch) who pretty much handles all the things. He's pretty helpful. Let me know if you'd want his contact info.


I would LOVE it if you could pass the number on to me, I'm finding it so hard to get in contact with people and find relevant information! Thank you


----------



## Aiman Syeda

I'm extremely confused...so I can't apply for IBCC until I have my final marks at the end of June this year? And after I get the IBCC done, then I have to apply to DIMC...so we're looking at basically finding out if I get accepted over the summer...

my deadline for universities in Canada is June 2, 2011. I'll be accepting an offer and paying here as well as for DIMC.... :| 

I can't waste so much money...isn't there another way?


----------



## eponman

Aiman Syeda said:


> I'm extremely confused...so I can't apply for IBCC until I have my final marks at the end of June this year? And after I get the IBCC done, then I have to apply to DIMC...so we're looking at basically finding out if I get accepted over the summer...
> 
> my deadline for universities in Canada is June 2, 2011. I'll be accepting an offer and paying here as well as for DIMC.... :|
> 
> I can't waste so much money...isn't there another way?


Yes you need to have all of your final marks before you can apply for IBCC. You need the IBCC form to apply for all pak med schools, however for private colleges you can apply before you have the IBCC form if you let them know your situation (that is what they said to me at least).
For DIMC though you do not need the IBCC form you can apply on SAT 2s alone. This is the email I recieved from DIMC
"You have to fulfill the eligibility criterai that is either:
IBCC Equivalency Certificate with minimum 60% marks in Pre - Medical group
OR
SAT-II minimum scores of 550 in Biology, Chemistry and Physics /
Maths. in each subject.
You have to provide any one of the above not both"
That being said, you still probably will not here back from most pakistani schools before June, so I guess you will have to make a tough decision either way.


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Yeah, that's what they sent me as well. I don't have time to prepare for SATs and never done them before so don't want to risk it. This just blows, how can I spend so much money


----------



## Aiman Syeda

oh and is it true that IBCC cuts off 20% of your original mark in all subjects? :|


----------



## 4003

If you're planning on making Pakistan your first choice and you're aware of the approximate marks you'll end up with...then I suggest you calculate your IBCC scores. I did a post on this thread a while back...it may help to calculate it. so you'll know what you would end up with.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges-39.html

Also they don't necessarily cut 20%...it all depends on the formula. Sometimes it can be at your advantage and sometimes at a disadvantage.


----------



## coolaquarius

Hi everyone,
I have a question which I'm not so clear about. I downloaded the equivalence form from the IBCC website and there I can see mainly the requirements given for the students from USA and Canada or A/O levels for the issuance of equivalent certificate. What if a person is not from USA or Canada? Do I still have to follow those requirements or not. There are no requirements mentioned for the students other than the USA/Canada or are there? I’m quite confused about this as I’m not from USA/Canada, what exact requirements do I have to follow for the equivalent certificate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanashuja

Salam,

I am from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. And have given 5 subjects in my IGCSE ( Biology, Chemistry, ESL, Maths, Physics) and scored A, A, B, A, A* respectively. This was in June 2009. I would like to know if the equivalence marks would add up to ((85+85+75+85+90)/500)*850 = 714 OR ((85+85+75+85+85)/500)*850= 706 ?

I've read somewhere that they've introduced the A* grade after november 2009 .. so since Ive applied for equivalence now in 2011, would they calculate A* as 90 or 85 ? 

Im still awaiting my A level result ! Please help me out .. its urgent !


----------



## kanga

Hey I am new to this site, I am very impressed that Pakistanis can be that helpful jk, love Pakistanis, I have few questions I don't know if they have already been answered but I am still confused,
1. If I am both American and Pakistani national, can I chose to apply as either one?
2. Since I didn't take Physics in my high school in USA, I figure out from posts that you can take it in Community college, but do we have to take semester or a full year of it?
3. If I did Physics from Community college, do we have to provide detailed information about college in addition to transcript?


----------



## kanga

Can someone please answer the questions?????


----------



## MastahRiz

kanga said:


> Hey I am new to this site, I am very impressed that Pakistanis can be that helpful jk, love Pakistanis, I have few questions I don't know if they have already been answered but I am still confused,
> 1. If I am both American and Pakistani national, can I chose to apply as either one?
> 2. Since I didn't take Physics in my high school in USA, I figure out from posts that you can take it in Community college, but do we have to take semester or a full year of it?
> 3. If I did Physics from Community college, do we have to provide detailed information about college in addition to transcript?


1. Yes
2. 1 Semester
3. What detailed information? A transcript usually has all the information needed on it.


----------



## kanga

I meant like they need for our high school, school profile, accreditation and stuff like that.
Thank you for your help MashtahRiz,

Ayesha


----------



## Salman_Khaliq

wasaykhan713 said:


> If you're planning on making Pakistan your first choice and you're aware of the approximate marks you'll end up with...then I suggest you calculate your IBCC scores. I did a post on this thread a while back...it may help to calculate it. so you'll know what you would end up with.
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges-39.html
> 
> Also they don't necessarily cut 20%...it all depends on the formula. Sometimes it can be at your advantage and sometimes at a disadvantage.


Hi Wasaykhan,,could you help me plz..since you seem quite good at equivalence stuff..
I did SSC (8 subjects including Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Maths) from pakistan and got crap score, i.e. *520/850* .
Now I'm doing A-levels Physics, Chemistry and Biology and hoping to hit 90s InshaAllah.
what'd be Equivalence in my case:

is it *520+90+90+90 = 790/1100*

*or (90+90+90/ 300)*1100 = 990/1100 *(Just for A-level equivalence)

plz consider that I don't need an equivalence for *SSC* since i did it through Pakistani board in Pakistan. the above query is only for *A-level equivalence*. 
please reply... its really urgent..every reply'd be helpful.


----------



## 4003

The formula i posted was for "internal examination" not external. A-levels are external examinations. So the formula I posted is irrelevant to A-level courses.


----------



## abdullah9112

hey can anyone tell my equilance i got 3a,3b,c and d in o level and 3a in a level please reply fast


----------



## Salman_Khaliq

wasaykhan713 said:


> The formula i posted was for "internal examination" not external. A-levels are external examinations. So the formula I posted is irrelevant to A-level courses.


That's what I'm asking brother, what is it for A-levels in my case...thanks


----------



## 4003

Salman_Khaliq said:


> That's what I'm asking brother, what is it for A-levels in my case...thanks


If I knew, I would've added it to my post. Give them a call.


----------



## kanzzz

hey everyone,
i've a very imp.question...i have finished my O levels and "AS level" fr0m riyadh i.e abroad so no need for pakstds n islamiyat but now im moving to pakistan for my "A LEVEL"..so will i have my equivalence made aftr cmplting A levels or will i have to take pak stdz n islamiyat...plz sum1 help me..


----------



## irani

plzz reply to the above post sum111111111 ??


----------



## hammad khan

kanzzz said:


> hey everyone,
> i've a very imp.question...i have finished my O levels and "AS level" fr0m riyadh i.e abroad so no need for pakstds n islamiyat but now im moving to pakistan for my "A LEVEL"..so will i have my equivalence made aftr cmplting A levels or will i have to take pak stdz n islamiyat...plz sum1 help me..


 
I don't think so you will have any problem for not taken islamic and pak studies. Your equivalence will be after A levels. But i think students from SA doen't need to have equivalence ceritifcate from ibcc if the student is having diploma from pakistan internation school/college in any where around SA. Better should contect with ibcc or med college pakistan. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hammad khan

kanga said:


> I meant like they need for our high school, school profile, accreditation and stuff like that.
> Thank you for your help MashtahRiz,
> 
> Ayesha


They have no concern with profiles and stuff i know in american colleges it does but in pakistan ibcc only needs transcripts. Best of luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz

Everyone please be sure to read the forum rules (link in my signature) otherwise your posts may end up being deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## Slim

What will happen if I do Alevels and end up getting a and overall of around 90%? What will be my marks after equilance (against F.Sc /1100)? And will I be able to pass on merit for say, Rawalpindi Medical College? Are there specific seats reserved for Alevel students or is it the same ****? Some one please! I am in dire need of help.


----------



## shaman.adil

You can not get 90%. In A Level equivalence for A you will get maximum 85%. So I think it will range from 930-850/1100. Just check the merit (last year) for RMC.


----------



## Slim

Okay thanks alot. But please make it further clear. I checked it out, the First merit list for RMC for 2010 was 84% (MINIMUM). So if I manage to get InshAllah 90+ in all 5 of my Alevel subjects, they shall be equated to (930/1100) 85% am I correct? Then I'll give an entry test which itself will carry half of the weightage? It might as well workout for my doing Alevels this way. 
And ^This is the format I currently have the idea of. So please help me out and correct me if I'm wrong before I opt for the wrong system.


----------



## shaman.adil

Yes you are right. Since 50% is entry test and inshAllah you will get your expected grades so getting into RMC is no sweat provided you do well on the entry test


----------



## Maaza

Hello, I've currently completed my Associates in Biology here in America including the following subjects: a semester of Anatomy, Physiology, Microbiology, Zoology, Botany and Genetics. Will this benefit me at all in the application process? Can I send my transcript for college instead and/or with my high school transcript for IBCC score equivalence? Thank you.


----------



## Maaza

I don't know how to edit my post, it seems I found the answer in the FAQ.


----------



## MastahRiz

Glad the FAQ's helped you!


----------



## Maaza

Ya, thanks. Now I have a more specific question I hope someone can help. I was wondering if I can send my HS transcript to the IBCC, and my Associates in Bio degree transcript to the Higher Education Commission (HEC). Then depending on whichever conversion is better go with it? Also, I'm planning on applying to a government school rather than private.


----------



## hammad khan

Maaza said:


> Ya, thanks. Now I have a more specific question I hope someone can help. I was wondering if I can send my HS transcript to the IBCC, and my Associates in Bio degree transcript to the Higher Education Commission (HEC). Then depending on whichever conversion is better go with it? Also, I'm planning on applying to a government school rather than private.[/quote
> You'll have to submit both conversions from ibcc and hec.
> go to www.chea.org to get know is your college is recognized by hec or not, If its not or having some problem contect with Azizullah khan in hec office for more info. Good luck Allah May help you:happy:


----------



## Maaza

Thanks, one more question, Should I send my highschool transcript to IBCC now or wait till I take my SAT 2 subject tests ( I'm studying for Math II, Chemistry, and Bio). Also, what else should I send along with my transcript?


----------



## shaman.adil

I would advise you to send the transcripts right now. And I think you should have given the SAT 2 earlier because applying time is right now. Anyways you can confirm though.


----------



## Maaza

shaman.adil said:


> I would advise you to send the transcripts right now. And I think you should have given the SAT 2 earlier because applying time is right now. Anyways you can confirm though.


Thank you sir, I was reading the IBCC website and I was confused at to what else I need to send. I read something about a passport sized photo as well?#confused Also, I actually started looking into Pakistani Medical School a couple of weeks ago and the next available test date is in Oct. will it be too late for me to apply by then? Thanks so much.


----------



## kanzzz

can someone tell me how is As levels and A levels equivalncy made :S :S??
i just got a B C and D in As...wat will be my equivalence :S ?


----------



## mkhan1293

*Thank you for not double posting.

Please read our general forum rules.

Thanks. 

-Moderator
*


----------



## Maaza

Hey guys I have another question. Unlike most of my fellow American students I'm not going to Pakistani medical school with the intention to come back to America. Unfortunately, I have been messed up in immigration troubles for the last 4 and a half years. For this reason I've decided that there's not much left for me in America and I can no longer continue my education here. So here is my problem:

ICE (immigration customs enforcement) has my passport right now, and getting it back is probably not possible. Do I HAVE to send my passport to IBCC along with the transcript or is there any other way? I really need an answer if anyone can help me it'd be great.


----------



## shaman.adil

You can contact IBCC and explain your situation.


----------



## worriedguy11

For the past two years ibcc has made my life miserable.i really hate that pathetic piece of organization.anyway,how to check if the equivalence issued by ibcc is Guinea and not bogus?#confused


----------



## kanzzz

If we get our O level equivalence certificate made before..
and den A level equivalence made say next year how will they know which subjects we had in our O levels
like im going to do A2 from pakistan and for an equivalency certificate we should have passed pakstudies n islamiat at O levels 
but i never took these subjects...
or will they ask our O level equivalency first inorder to make A level equivalency ? 
please someone help me.please.


----------



## saeedanjum

You should apply for your O-Level equivalence now and get a certificate from IBCC. As you have done this from abroad, they will not ask for PakStudies, Islamiat, Urdu. 

When you are going to apply for A-Level equivalence they will ask you for your O-Level certificate and previous O-Level equivalence certificate as well and use those to do your A-Level equivalence. They will not be able to ask for PakStudies, Islamiat, Urdu then even if you have done your A-Level from Pakistan.

For O-Level equivalence they will use your top 5 grades to find the %age and give you marks in 900. For examle if you have A, A, B, B, B then they will give you 

((85 +85 +75 + 75 + 75)/500) * 100 = 79%

and Your marks in Matric will be .79 * 900 = 711.

For A-Level they will use 3 grades from A-Level to calulate the marks from 300 and remainig 800 will come from O-Level. let us say you get B, C and C in your A-levels then your A-Level equivalence will be:

75 + 65 + 65 + (.79 * 800) = 837

So GCSE/O-Level grades are very important for A-Level equivalence.

regards

Saeed


----------



## MastahRiz

^Good post. Thanks!


----------



## kanzzz

oh god ! thankyou soo much for this awesome information 
but this is what is written in the ibcc form 
*If a candidate passes ‘O’ level from abroad and appears for ‘A’ level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she has to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies at SSC or ‘O’ level for obtaining Equivalence Certificate.*
please could you tell how serious are they in following this rule ?
because if they really do follow this rule then i have to appear for these subjects :S
some people are saying it's true and some are saying it's not ..im really confused ..
please help me


----------



## KaiKai

Hi
I was wondering if I can send the student copy of my high school transcript? My school is being difficult and refuse to give me my official copy sealed and stamped. They say they'll mail it on their own but they cant fedex it. I've asked if I can give them all my documents and pay for the fedex so that they can send them out. They will get back to me about the matter on Friday.
Will the IBCC accept a student copy of the transcript...it has a red stamp saying it's a student copy?
As for proof of accreditation, it states the accreditation on the school's profile and the transcript. Is that enough proof?
My ninth grade was a year of O levels in Pak and I took Pak Studies and Islamiyat...will that work in my favor? I did 10,11, and 12th grade in the US and I am an American citizen applying to dental schools in Lahore on foreign seat. I've taken the SAT 2s and have gotten above 550 for all three. 

Thanks


----------



## Electives USA

As far as I know, you'll be taking a risk with anything other than a sealed official copy. If it was me, I would be persistent with the school in trying to get an official copy sent where you need it.


----------



## Justina12

from experience, they won't take student's copy. I sent all the documents thru fed ex since July and did not get anything yet. therefore decided to go to Islamabad personnally. they even took my original diploma(i hand carried it to their office)that was the only time they pulled my application from the stack of applications needing to be processed. yes, they are very busy there in their office. i went and was the first in line @830am, then after that the line was so long.if you are applying for this year, you might wanna think of how to expedite the process. DEADLINES ARE FAST APPROACHING


----------



## kanzzz

oh god ! thankyou soo much for this awesome information 
but this is what is written in the ibcc form 
If a candidate passes ?O? level from abroad and appears for ?A? level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she has to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies at SSC or ?O? level for obtaining Equivalence Certificate.
please could you tell how serious are they in following this rule ?
because if they really do follow this rule then i have to appear for these subjects :S
some people are saying it's true and some are saying it's not ..im really confused ..
please help me

PLEASE REPLY SOMEONEE ??


----------



## shaman.adil

I think its important because once an Aga Khan graduate had to give his exams of Pak Studies and Urdu otherwise he will not get his degree attested by PMDC


----------



## hobogonedown

can we get our equivalence made through our provisional A level results?


----------



## hammad khan

@Maaza
You can apply to ibcc with photo copy of your passport, but after that in college you’ll have to apply through your original passport, they will check for it and will ask you to show it to them. 
@ worriedguy11
It’s not difficult to verify your certificate is not bogus, you can contact to ibcc they can provide you your passed record. As well if you are in Medical college and you already have submit your certificate then your college must have the copy of verification letter from ibcc, you can ask them to hand in a copy of verification latter which your college got from ibcc after your admission. Actually the case is PMDC requires colleges to send in thier office a copy of transcript, copy of diploma of A levels or FSc, Ibcc certificate, and a copy verified letter that colleges get after they send a letter to ibcc to make sure is your ibcc certificate is original or not a bogus, if they will receive answer from ibcc saying yes the certificate was provided by them on this/ that date then colleges send all the documents to PMDC in order to register the student as medical student in Pakistan. If there is some other case of fake, bogus certificate then you can contact to supreme cord or high cord of Pakistan, there are few students who are suffering in admission process because ibcc, they have cased on ibcc, you can be one of them.
@ Kanzzz
First of all is if you are studding or have study in Pakistan international School anywhere around Saudi Arabia then you don’t need to worry, You have nothing to do with ibcc you can submit your O levels certificate in any Pakistan school/ college for FSC, If You are studding or have study in a Saudi school then contact with ibcc they can guide you well and as Saudi students, In ibcc’s office all the laws are not require for every person or every country , IBCC’s laws are mad according to aboard system of education in different countries and accourding tosubjects they teach in.
@ kiaikai
Your schools supposed to give you a seal [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']envelope  with transcript in it, but may be they have faced some case of fraud from where they stop students to hand in, any ways it will be better idea if you give your all documents with Fedex, Ups, or any service fee that your High School is using every day. IBCC don’t accept student’s photo copies transcripts. I know and understand high schools provides them to students even with student copy stamps and signed by principal which students can use easily in USA colleges for admissions but ibcc doesn’t accept those transcripts because those transcripts are having ink stamps not the solid paper stamps. Better ask high school to send.[/FONT]
Good luck Allah may help you :happy:


----------



## amara.abid

Maaza said:


> Thank you sir, I was reading the IBCC website and I was confused at to what else I need to send. I read something about a passport sized photo as well?#confused Also, I actually started looking into Pakistani Medical School a couple of weeks ago and the next available test date is in Oct. will it be too late for me to apply by then? Thanks so much.


Hey ... i am actually in the same situation as you. i just sent my paper-work to Pakistan for IBCC yesterday. Since I am applying for foreign seat, I have to take the SAT II in all 3 sciences. I am applying for private colleges so I asked them whether the October date would be too late. Out of 9 i selected, 7 said you can apply. Just submit the application by the deadline and the registration letter by the College Board that you are registered for October 1st SAT II. The results for Oct 1st SAT II will come out on Oct 20th. It takes about 3-4 weeks for them to send the report to international schools (so slow!). So for that time, just send a quick copy by yourself to the colleges you are applying to and have the official one sent later. If you want I can give you the list of colleges who said I can submit my grades later, in case if you are applying for private colleges in Lahore or Islamabad. Gud Luck !


----------



## MastahRiz

Hey everyone, thanks for helping out! :- )


----------



## Dr.sarah

How much marks are actually deducted in this equivalence kinda thing,???? 
Wats the formula...
Need toknow urgent


----------



## amara.abid

Dr.sarah said:


> How much marks are actually deducted in this equivalence kinda thing,????
> Wats the formula...
> Need toknow urgent


if from USA, then they deduct 15% from the 3 regents of bio,chem, physics, one of the highest academic grades and the average of english of all 4 yrs. so mutilply all the grades with 0.85, add them, multiply by 2, and instead of out of 1,000, take it out of 1100.


----------



## Maaza

Hey, I just wanted to make sure whether or not government schools will accept an equivalnce certificate from the HEC (for my college degree) in lieu of an IBCC Certificate.


----------



## 123456789

Salamualaikum everyone
Please someone answer my queries ive tried contacting the ibcc via email and tele but in vain no reply from their side
I currently reside outside Pakistan in the . I wish to pursue medicine in Pakistan in the future but i have no clear answer to how your prestigious board coverts GCE A level grades (which include edexcel and cambridge board A levels ) . Do you have the sameequivalence system for both cambridge and edexcel boards ? And is it acceptable that i give my Pak studies and Islamiyat and Urdu as GCE O level edexcel ? And does resitting modules during 2 year time period effect the equivalence ? Please could you reply to me as soon as possible as this would be very helpful to me.


----------



## Maaza

Also, another really important question. I did my 11 and 12 grade of HS in a dual credit program with my local community college in alliance with the private Islamic School I went to. So will IBCC accept these classes because all my 11 and 12 grade classes were college courses.


----------



## RabiaAsif

I have a question too.
I did my O levels abroad & I want to apply in Med Unis next year. I was thinking of doing GED, so can I get an equivalency on O levels & GED combined? =/ 
PS My O level equivalency is 80%


----------



## KaiKai

Hi I am having a problem with the IBCC.
I did one year of school in pakistan which was my 9th grade and took Chem, Physics, Biology, Pak Studies, Islamiyat, Math, and English. 
Then I came back to the United States and continued with high school. My high school gave me credit for all my classes I took during my first year of O levels in Pakistan. 
However, right now the IBCC is bothering me saying that I need to take physics all over again because I only took it in Pakistan and didn't retake it in America. I have taken two years of Bio counting the year of O levels and one year here and then 3 years of Chem, one year in Pak, one honor level here and one AP here. However, I didn't retake physics because I already had a year of it from Pakistan and took Human Anatomy and Physiology instead... and now the IBCC is giving me a hard time and I don't know what to do. I have an A in everything and a 4.3 GPA. I got into colleges here but didn't go and now if I don't get my equivalency from Pakistan, a whole year of mine will go to waste.  
Someone please tell me what I should do.
I was thinking of asking my school to write a letter saying that they gave me credit for the physics Ive taken in Pakistan. I've already graduated high school with honors and have been in all the honors societies and this has been a huge blow and I'm so depressed now. 
Someone please help me. 
The IBCC website only stated that I needed one year of each science subject and now even after having one year of physics, they're bothering me


----------



## amara.abid

KaiKai said:


> Hi I am having a problem with the IBCC.
> I did one year of school in pakistan which was my 9th grade and took Chem, Physics, Biology, Pak Studies, Islamiyat, Math, and English.
> Then I came back to the United States and continued with high school. My high school gave me credit for all my classes I took during my first year of O levels in Pakistan.
> However, right now the IBCC is bothering me saying that I need to take physics all over again because I only took it in Pakistan and didn't retake it in America. I have taken two years of Bio counting the year of O levels and one year here and then 3 years of Chem, one year in Pak, one honor level here and one AP here. However, I didn't retake physics because I already had a year of it from Pakistan and took Human Anatomy and Physiology instead... and now the IBCC is giving me a hard time and I don't know what to do. I have an A in everything and a 4.3 GPA. I got into colleges here but didn't go and now if I don't get my equivalency from Pakistan, a whole year of mine will go to waste.
> Someone please tell me what I should do.
> I was thinking of asking my school to write a letter saying that they gave me credit for the physics Ive taken in Pakistan. I've already graduated high school with honors and have been in all the honors societies and this has been a huge blow and I'm so depressed now.
> Someone please help me.
> The IBCC website only stated that I needed one year of each science subject and now even after having one year of physics, they're bothering me


Well thats IBCC! The best thing to do is to send some relative (a woman, since they allow woman to enter the main office) and bug them till they change the grades. My mom had to go to pakistan with my sis for IBCC grades only. So don't worry. Get a letter signed by ur school counselor stating that u were given the credit in America and based on the USA Ed Board rules, u were not required to re-take physics, so IBCC should accept ur physics grade. Gud Luck.


----------



## zahra1993

Hey I am a foreign student from america, And i just got my marks from ibcc equivalence of fsc as 873/1100 I want to know if thats good or bad because I'll have to compete with other foreign students... I got really good grades so I'm surprised I got a 79%.. what marks are really needed to compete?


----------



## 4003

An 873 is really good. You have a solid chance when competing with other foreigners because the cut-off is usually 60-65%. 79% is legit.


----------



## myctoRule

thekhoso said:


> hey guys, here's another person in the whole story.
> 
> i'm going to do my GED exam this june. it's an american high school equivalency exam. besides that, i've registered for my sat II exams this may and inshallah i'll score more than 650 on each exam. my real worry is about getting the equivalency for my GED marks. i've heard that the ibcc is a real trouble for foreign students. i did my o levels in pakistan without urdu, islamiyat and pakistan studies and then 11th and 12th grade, here in tunisia(american system though). could anyone please tell me how exactly the ibcc works? i've very little or no source and also i'm a canadian passport holder.. could they excuse a 'foreigner' in that case for not doing the three compulsary subjects? thank you very much guys. i appreciate your concern in helping others.


As you hold dual nationalities(canadian passport + pakistani), I am sure that you do not need to take these three subjects because its clearly written on the ibcc website that students with dual nationalities do not require to take urdu,islamiat and pak studies for equivalence certificate, but you should check with ibcc again.


----------



## saeedanjum

zahra1993 said:


> Hey I am a foreign student from america, And i just got my marks from ibcc equivalence of fsc as 873/1100 I want to know if thats good or bad because I'll have to compete with other foreign students... I got really good grades so I'm surprised I got a 79%.. what marks are really needed to compete?


Hi, you didn't say where you are competing? Is it PTAP or the foreign seats through HEC? I dont think you are competing for open merit, do you?

regards

Saeed


----------



## humi

hi
i want to know about ibcc equivalence....i did matriculation in science and now i m doing general nursing diploma...ibcc give equivalence certificate of general nursing to pre medical but i m confuse because my subjects is chemistry physics english anatomy physiology microbiology and other so can i take admission in medical college?please ans


----------



## zahra1993

No I'm doing self finance


----------



## saeedanjum

Oh no, You should have applied for PTAP seats as well. You could have easily got in and saved thousands of dollars. last year's merit was around 850 and I think it is same this year as well. I know someone who has got in with 880 thgis year and he was near the top of the merit list. 

Under Self finiance you should have got in KE. Best of luck.....


----------



## sbukhari13

i have finished my high school in usa and i took three ap courses during that and never took any of them seriously got good grades in classes my gpa is 94.5 in usa but ended up getting one's in all three of these ap tests does anyone of you guys know that will they require me to submit sat scores and if yes do they really count it. one more question also that does the ibcc ask for sat 2 scores too for equivalence cause i have taken biology and math sat2 and ended up scoring bio e 590 and math 640 on these two can please anyone reply on it cause i am planning on to apply to one of the pakistani medical schools next year. one last question which is that do you know which is the best private medical college in lahore and is islamic international medical college good


----------



## sbukhari13

zahra1993 said:


> Hey I am a foreign student from america, And i just got my marks from ibcc equivalence of fsc as 873/1100 I want to know if thats good or bad because I'll have to compete with other foreign students... I got really good grades so I'm surprised I got a 79%.. what marks are really needed to compete?


what was your average in high school and did you take any ap courses


----------



## sbukhari13

yeah i was planning on to apply for ptap as well that is why i wanted to have all this info because by ptap my family will be able to save thousands


----------



## sbukhari13

one more thing i have never taken physics in high school so does that matter or do i have to take a year in college of physics before ibcc does my equalization


----------



## saeedanjum

For Self finiance and PTAP, you need Physics at your college and SAT score of 550 and above in Physics as well. Without Physics you can't apply anywhere in Pakistan........ As foreign student in some private colleges they will accept Math in place of Physics but they will charge over $14000 per year.


----------



## zahra1993

you guys there is no way you can get in with ptap with even a 873 fsc score this years merit was 935 or something...im soo pissed i didnt get into any lahori colleges....


----------



## toxicdevil

Whats the latest formula for matric and FSC EQUIVALENCE from O/A levels?

I got
A* Maths
A* Phy
A* Bio
A Che
A Urdu
B Pak St
B English
D Islamiyat.

And I got around 80 percent in equivalence. I thought they only took 5 subject??
and
A STATS
A COMMERCE 
in another session. Can theses also be used in the process?to make equivalence?


----------



## saeedanjum

If you have done your O-Level from Pakistan then they take into account 8 subjects from O-Level and three from A-Level. They also use the marks of Pak Stud, Islamiyat and Urdu as well but if you have passed it from abroad then they will use only 5 subjects from O-Level and 3 from A-Level.


----------



## toxicdevil

so whats the formula for Fsc?


----------



## MissSI

it would be great if someone posted the formula on here for converting canadian grade 11 and 12 marks to fsc


----------



## 4003

MissSI said:


> it would be great if someone posted the formula on here for converting canadian grade 11 and 12 marks to fsc



http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges-39.html

Scroll down.


----------



## MissSI

Thanks a lot


----------



## amerhch

Hi guys i am student of A2, and i got my O-level marks converted for equivalence;I had MATHS A*,BIO A,CHEM A,ENG LANGUAGE A,PAK STUDIES A,PHYSICS A,SECOND LANGUAGE URDU B,ISLAMYAT B,BUSINESS STUDIES A*, COMMERCE A*.THEY gave me 748 out of 900,that is 83.11%.(for premed)so 3A*s,5As and 2Bs.
I need to know is it right?what is the formula and if they took 8 subjects only why marks are out of 900.please help...


----------



## iqrarocks

^Hi Amerch! 
I really don't know if your score is correct or not but its pretty damn good!!!
And as for your question as to why you are being graded out of 900, IBCC Equivalency for O-Levels grades is based on a total of 900 points.
After you do your A-Levels, you will be graded out of 1100 total points.
Hope this helps,
Iqrarocks


----------



## saeedanjum

Amerhch,

They give 90 for an A*, 85 for A and 75 for B. Here is what I think they have done to calculate your marks.

They have used your following subjects and their mark as you have passed your O-Level from Pakistan.

Math 90
Chem 85
Phy 85
Bio 85
Eng 85
PakStud 85
Islamiat 75
Urdu 75

Total = 665

You have 665 out of 800 which is 83.125%. To calculate the marks from 900 they have added 83 to 665 which is 748.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## tahirkhan10

I am in high school junior (11 grade) in USA. I am interested studying in MBBS in Pakistan. I am considering government and good private colleges. My GPA is 4.0 plus. I taking AP Math, AP Biology, and AP Physics next year.
Question 1- Do I need to take SAT-II (subject) or AP courses will substitude SAT II?
Question 2- What documents will I have to submit to IBCC for evaluation?
Question 3- How much time is required for IBCC for evaluation?
Question 4- Will I have to come to Pakistan to take entrance exam?
Question 5- Is there any Medical College, do not require entry test?


----------



## amerhch

IQRAROCKS AND SAEEDANJUM I AM REALLY OBLIGED FOR THE HELP.THANKS FOR SPARING SOME TIME FOR ME.MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU.I AM RELIEVED.


----------



## kanga

SO I Just find out that PTAP system is requiring SAT II scores? Is it true that according to new rulings we have to submit SAT II scores in order to get in public scores????


----------



## Zoha Khan

I need to ask a question i am really confused i a currently studying in 10 grade in america and i want to go to pakistan and start college after i am done with this grade...matric system in pakistan only has grades till 10 and then they let you go to college but if i am studying in america can i go to college in pakistan without finishing high school here i america???


----------



## Zoha Khan

I need to ask a question i am really confused i am currently studying in 10 grade in america and i want to go to pakistan and start college after i am done with this grade...matric system in pakistan only has grades till 10 and then they let you go to college but if i am studying in america can i go to college in pakistan without finishing high school here in america???


----------



## Herostar1

*Hi*



tahirkhan10 said:


> I am in high school junior (11 grade) in USA. I am interested studying in MBBS in Pakistan. I am considering government and good private colleges. My GPA is 4.0 plus. I taking AP Math, AP Biology, and AP Physics next year.
> Question 1- Do I need to take SAT-II (subject) or AP courses will substitude SAT II?
> Question 2- What documents will I have to submit to IBCC for evaluation?
> Question 3- How much time is required for IBCC for evaluation?
> Question 4- Will I have to come to Pakistan to take entrance exam?
> Question 5- Is there any Medical College, do not require entry test?


I wanted to know if you recieved an answer to the above questions because I also live in America and have similar questions?


----------



## kanga

Can administer here answer some questions Please??? 
I have one more. 
Should we apply to Economic Affair Division or IBCC to begin with. Kind of confused?


----------



## rosette

kanga said:


> Can administer here answer some questions Please???
> I have one more.
> Should we apply to Economic Affair Division or IBCC to begin with. Kind of confused?


First and foremost is IBCC because you need that IBCC Equivilance Certificate to apply to EAD for PTAP.
good luck!:happy: I'm about to apply to do the same.


----------



## ais11

Appreciate if someone can give opinion. O level is already completed in 2010 (from abroad) and will be appearing in A level this year in 2012 (also abroad). Is it good to get equivalence certificate for O level now and then get for A level at later stage when result is available. Or is it better to apply both at the same time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## taimur

ais11 said:


> Appreciate if someone can give opinion. O level is already completed in 2010 (from abroad) and will be appearing in A level this year in 2012 (also abroad). Is it good to get equivalence certificate for O level now and then get for A level at later stage when result is available. Or is it better to apply both at the same time. Thanks in advance.


hey, final year KE medstudent here, so i've been through that whole equivalency mess. You can get your O level to matric equivalency certificate now if you want to but in the end the IBCC will need both O and A level certificates to create your final FSc equivalence score. Hope that helps.


----------



## fizah

Hi guys I have a question. I have done a IBCC equivalence score of 986/1100 and SAT II score 650. Do I have a chance to get in KEMU?


----------



## sbukhari13

Rehan said:


> Well considering that you will be presenting a high school diploma on the American system to the IBCC I highly doubt that you will need to show islamiyat, urdu or pakistan studies. I myself showed my high school transcript and diploma and that's all they asked for.
> 
> I don't think you will have any problems---just make sure you do well on those SAT Subject Tests (formerly known as the SAT II).
> 
> If anyone else has any more info on this topic please feel free to weigh in!


will a semester of physics in college be counted as a year or do i have to take two semester's of physics


----------



## llAyzall

AOA, I have some questions regarding the equivalence in Pakistan.I am going to appear for my O levels exam in May through Ed-excel Board (Btw I m living in Dubai currently) I want to go back to Pakistan for Medical.. 1st Question: Will I have better chances of getting in to Medical College if I do FSC instead of A levels here in Dubai? 2nd question : I have heard that I need to pass Pakistan Studies, Urdu and Islamiyat to get an equivalence frm Pakistan? I am going to give urdu and Islamiyat through Ed-excel as an O levels subject..but they don't offer Pakistan Studies...So will it be ok if I give this one subject through Cambridge, as a private candidate in Pakistan? Lastly how can I register for this private exam and when? I would be really thankful if someone could help me with this, because I am in an urgent need of help! My O level exams here in Dubai r very close...n I need to decide what to do! #confused


----------



## mumtaa1

*IB equivalence in Pakistan*

hi, everyone. i am an IB(international baccalaureate) student. this my first year in IB. next year i will finish my IB in May, after which i want to go back to Pakistan for medical. i had my higher education interview last week and the interviewer has asked me to find out about the IB equivalence format I'm pakistan
i tried searching, but could not find any relevant info. 
by the way i have also done O levels.
can anyone please tell me about the equivalence format for olevels and IB(most important) for 2012.


----------



## mumtaa1

hi, everyone, can anyone tell me what is the IB equivalence in pakistan for year 2012?


----------



## halooo

i got 650,670 AND 560 on my sat and have an equilvance of 72% what are the chances on me to get a self finance seat in rmc,ayub medical ,or bahawalpur medical college


----------



## kingkash2

Hi everyone,

I did my SSC and FSC (pre-med) from Pakistan but i was not eligible to apply in medical school. Then i came to USA and i am doing Medical Lab Technology in A.A.S (almost equal to B.sc i think) and i completed 1 year of it. I am planning to apply to medical schools in Punjab but i don't know how i should apply and if i am eligible or not and if IBCC will do my evaluation. Can anyone please help me, like which documents should i assemble and what should be my step.

Thanks in advance for your concern guys.


----------



## Rehan

If you did your FSc in Pakistan, you should not require an equivalence certificate from IBCC. IBCC Equivalence Certificates are only for students who enrolled in a different grading system than the one used by public schools in Pakistan (such as O/A Levels, American High School Diploma, etc).



kingkash2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I did my SSC and FSC (pre-med) from Pakistan but i was not eligible to apply in medical school. Then i came to USA and i am doing Medical Lab Technology in A.A.S (almost equal to B.sc i think) and i completed 1 year of it. I am planning to apply to medical schools in Punjab but i don't know how i should apply and if i am eligible or not and if IBCC will do my evaluation. Can anyone please help me, like which documents should i assemble and what should be my step.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your concern guys.


----------



## UkMedhopeful

Salaams everyone,
I would much appreciate a reply to this question please. My GCSE grades are 4A*S, 4As and 2 Distinctions in I.C.T OCR Nationals? Will this be good enough for GCSE to apply for a med school in Pakistan? And what A Level subjects and grades do I need? 

Jazakallah in advance for a reply


----------



## saeedanjum

fizah said:


> Hi guys I have a question. I have done a IBCC equivalence score of 986/1100 and SAT II score 650. Do I have a chance to get in KEMU?


I think you will definetly get in with 986 marks in KEMU on foreign seat under HEC and PTAP. They only need 550 amd above in Physics, Chemistry and Bio.

I think you should also take UHS entry test as well. That way you wil be able to get in as local Pakistani Student and pay only RS18000 per year...


----------



## toxicdevil

The ibcc site says


> *GCE ‘A’ Level/HSSC or equivalent:*
> For conversion into HSSC equivalent marks:
> 
> 
> Pre-Medical: Eight/Five subjects of ‘O’ Level including English, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Studies plus three subjects of ‘A’ level i.e. Physics, Chemistry and Biology.


I wanted to ask in which case 5 olevel subjects are considered?? as my 5 subjects are really good and the other 3 subjects are not that good.


----------



## saeedanjum

If you have passed your o-level/GCSE from abroad then they will count 5 subject otherwise they will include Pak Studies, Islamiat and Urdu as well as your other 5 subjects. So Pak Studies, Islamiat and Urdu are only required if you have passed you olevel/GCSE from Pakistan.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## nadibr

Is there anyway I could do a little conversion myself? I went to an American high school, and I believe they deduct 20% of your marks. Do they look at all your classes from the beginning of high school till the end? How exactly does this work if I were to do it myself just to see if I can even get 660 + because I plan on going to Pakistan, but want to be sure I'll have a good enough equivalency score to get into Medical Schools.

Our grading scale was as follows: 

A 4.0 (95-100%)
A- 3.67 (93-94%)
B+ 3.33 (91-92%)
B 3.0 (87-90%)
B- 2.67 (85-86)
C+ 2.33 (83-84%)
C 2.0 (79-82%)

I had A's in Chemistry, Bio and Physics. Senior year all A's (4.0 GPA), cumulative GPA was I think about 3.7 (slacked off first 3 years of high school) 



I found the conversion formula on this website, but still confused since there's 3 for americans. (can't post the link since I'm new to this forum)



Thanks, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## manzsaad

nadibr said:


> Is there anyway I could do a little conversion myself? I went to an American high school, and I believe they deduct 20% of your marks. Do they look at all your classes from the beginning of high school till the end? How exactly does this work if I were to do it myself just to see if I can even get 660 + because I plan on going to Pakistan, but want to be sure I'll have a good enough equivalency score to get into Medical Schools.
> 
> Our grading scale was as follows:
> 
> A 4.0 (95-100%)
> A- 3.67 (93-94%)
> B+ 3.33 (91-92%)
> B 3.0 (87-90%)
> B- 2.67 (85-86)
> C+ 2.33 (83-84%)
> C 2.0 (79-82%)
> 
> I had A's in Chemistry, Bio and Physics. Senior year all A's (4.0 GPA), cumulative GPA was I think about 3.7 (slacked off first 3 years of high school)
> 
> 
> 
> I found the conversion formula on this website, but still confused since there's 3 for americans. (can't post the link since I'm new to this forum)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, any help would be appreciated!


I went to a canadian high school.. they considered jst grade 11 and 12 only science subjects. There was no deduction, i had the same percentage on my ibcc equivalence certificate as my high school transcript..


----------



## AliN

*IBCC Equivalence*

Hi, I applied to DIMC and they accepted me with a condition that I have to pass either SAT II or get IBCC equivalence.
My marks are as follows:
Gr. 11 Physics=84
Gr. 11 Bio= 67
Gr. 11 Chem= 76
Gr. 11 Tech= 88
Gr. 11 English= 70
Gr. 12 Physics= 82
Gr. 12 Bio= 75
Gr. 12 Chem= 75 
Gr. 12 English=85
Gr. 12 Fitness= 86
Do you think I will get IBCC equivalence. Please let me know. If you can't go through the hassle of calculating my marks, can you at least tell me the formula. Thanks a lot in advance.

--- Updated ---




manzsaad said:


> I went to a canadian high school.. they considered jst grade 11 and 12 only science subjects. There was no deduction, i had the same percentage on my ibcc equivalence certificate as my high school transcript..


Brother I also went to a canadian school and just graduated, my documents are with IBCC and I have an overall average of my top ten subjects of 78.8% and I need 60% pakistani marks. Do you think I will get equivalence? My documents are with IBCC for 17 days and they still haven't awarded me my provisional certificate. How long did it take you to get you provisional certificate?


----------



## fizah

saeedanjum said:


> I think you will definetly get in with 986 marks in KEMU on foreign seat under HEC and PTAP. They only need 550 amd above in Physics, Chemistry and Bio.
> 
> I think you should also take UHS entry test as well. That way you wil be able to get in as local Pakistani Student and pay only RS18000 per year...



Hi, 

Thank you for replying, how do I apply under PTAB? what is the criteria? 

fizah


----------



## saeedanjum

Its PTAP.

The admission deadline for PTAP is August 31st, 2012.

Here's where you'll find all the info you need for the PTAP Programee:
Admission Notice for the Academic Session 2012-2013

The rules are same as Self finance but you need to apply at EAD not HEC.


----------



## fizah

Thanks.

I still have to do my physics SAT II, can I attach a proof of registration like HEC have requested or is it important to actually have done before applying?


----------



## saeedanjum

I think, they will accept your application with proof of regesitration and then you can submit the result once you have received that. 

HEC waited for SATII result last year but not sure about EAD. I think you should be OK as long as you get your result before they prepare the merit list.


----------



## kanga

Hello,
I got my IBCC score to be 880/1100. How are these scores. Where are my chances of getting in? Also does PTAP merit up based on SAT scores as well. A little help would be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.

Ayesha


----------



## saeedanjum

If we look at the last years merit then you should be able to get in with 880. Last year KE and Allama Iqbal medical seats were filled with 910+ but all other colleges were under 900. As you are a girl, you should be able to get in the Fatima Jinnah Medical College Lahore with 880. 

If your first choice wasn't any of the Lahore colleges then you might be accepted for your first choice college. There is no gauranty though because it all depends on who apply with what marks.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Ghani1992

on the HEC Self-finance scheme application, an applicant must list 7 universities they wish to attend in order of preference. now let me give a scenario: say i put KEMU and AIMC as my first 2 choices and i put Nishter and Sargodha as my next 2 choices. lets say that i don't get into KEMU or AIMC. HEC will then try to place me in Nishter. what i want to know is that because they spent some time trying to put me in KEMU or AIMC, by the time they try to put me in Nishter, could the seats for nishter already be filled up (by people that selected it as their number one)??


----------



## kanga

Thank you Saeed Anjum for your help!


----------



## kanga

Hello,
What is the address for PTAP that we need to send our application to. And also the pictures that they want us to attach with the application do we need to have them attested or not?
Thank you for your help.

Ayesha


----------



## jito234

kanga said:


> Hello,
> I got my IBCC score to be 880/1100. How are these scores. Where are my chances of getting in? Also does PTAP merit up based on SAT scores as well. A little help would be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.
> 
> Ayesha


Hey,
I think you have pretty good chances of getting in with your scores because last year, the cut-off was at 857/1100. You should go check out the merit list on the EAD website if you want to get in a specific school.

And, the PTAP merit is based strictly on the IBCC equivalence scores.


----------



## kanga

Thank you so much for your help. Could anyone also answer my yesterday's questions. I highly appreciate it.

Regards,
Ayesha


----------



## coolaquarius

Hello, I got 830/1100 on my IBCC. What are my chances in getting into government medical college?
Thanks.


----------



## saeedanjum

kanga said:


> Hello,
> What is the address for PTAP that we need to send our application to. And also the pictures that they want us to attach with the application do we need to have them attested or not?
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Ayesha


Here is the list of documents you need to attach with application form:





 

Attested copies of Grade-12 or Equivalence “A” Level Diploma Certificate. 




 

Attested copies of transcripts. 




 

Attested copies of Foreign Passport self and one of the parents either Mother or father. 


Attested copies of Equivalence Certificate to be obtained from Inter 
Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC).



Attested copy of the proof of Pak. Origin self or parents (This requirement 
Is only for Pak. Origin student).

Attested photos are not mentioned in the list. I think as you are going to attach attested copies of passports as well you dont need to attest your photos but there is no harm in doing this as you will have to attest everything else so you can do the same for photos as well.

The address to send the application is:

Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat,
Islamabad.
Fax: 9211822


----------



## saeedanjum

coolaquarius said:


> Hello, I got 830/1100 on my IBCC. What are my chances in getting into government medical college?
> Thanks.


I think it all depends on your marks in the entry test.

If you are applying as foreign student for SFS Under HEC then you need very good marks in SAT II and if you are applying as home student on open merit seats then you need to have around 85% marks in UHS entry test as the last years merit was around 80%.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## kanga

Thanks Saeed that was definitely helpful!


----------



## Ghani1992

can somebody answer my question, please?


----------



## saeedanjum

Ghani1992 said:


> on the HEC Self-finance scheme application, an applicant must list 7 universities they wish to attend in order of preference. now let me give a scenario: say i put KEMU and AIMC as my first 2 choices and i put Nishter and Sargodha as my next 2 choices. lets say that i don't get into KEMU or AIMC. HEC will then try to place me in Nishter. what i want to know is that because they spent some time trying to put me in KEMU or AIMC, by the time they try to put me in Nishter, could the seats for nishter already be filled up (by people that selected it as their number one)??


I think they allocate the places on merit and person with the higher marks gets priority in getting a place. If you dont get in KE or AIMC then they will allocate you Nishtar if no one else with higher marks than you has chosen Nishtar and had not got in KE or AIMC.


----------



## Ghani1992

Thanks saeed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlissfulA

*Help?*

Hi Guys, My name's Sana..I recently graduated from high school in Canada and I have so many queries but I finally found the place to discuss them..I'm giving my SAT Subject Tests on October 6th Insha-Allah.. Hoping to get into medical school next year..And I'm interested in applying to CMH medical college.. So i messeged them about what they require.. And they told me 50% Grade 12 high school marks while 50% SAT Subject Tests Score..However IBCC has to evaluate my courses first.My mark were the following:English- 80%Biology- 80%Chemistry- 75%Physics- 75%Philosophy- 85%Grade 10 Math: 86%Advanced Functions-*1st Time: 63%Re-did Whole Course: 83%I wanted to know is there a way I can convert these to know how much IBCC cuts my marks? Rough estimate?*Also, I did a make-up course for physics and got 94% while I'm thinking of re-taking chemistry, would IBCC accept it?*Thirdly, since CMH is private, is it okay if my SAT II scores are high but IBCC turns out my HS scrores as let's say 750/1100?*And lastly, do they require math, if so which one? I heard grade 10..Could someone please help me? I've tried talking to so many people but no reply..Thanks.


----------



## BlissfulA

*..*

Guys please let me know ASAP! I need to know if I should re-take the course or not..
Do IBCC accept marks that are repated? Like I got 75% first time and 84% second..

And someone posted the IBCC way of calculating marks but I'm not sure if it's right..

For my sister they only looked at grade 12 marks not grade 11, and her score was 820..
Even CMH said only grade 12 marks..


----------



## Zohaib Jamil

My name is Syed Zohaib Jamil and I had applied for a certifying statement on the 7th of August 2012. I live in Pakistan, Karachi. The form says that we will receive the statement within 4 weeks but I have not received it yet. I contacted the British council in Pakistan on Monday to get the tracking ID but it has been 4 days and yet I have received no reply! This is very sad. I need to apply for the equivalence certificate and if I don't receive the statement I will not be able to apply to the University! That means I would have to waste an year ! What should I do now? Please helpp!Waiting for your reply. Please be quick.


----------



## halooo

i have 780 on my fsc equivilance ,and have 670,670,670 on my sat,would i be able to get into a public college on self finance scheme, can iget into quaidazam medical college sargodha ,punjab medical college or ayub medical college

need urgent reply


----------



## Ghani1992

halooo said:


> i have 780 on my fsc equivilance ,and have 670,670,670 on my sat,would i be able to get into a public college on self finance scheme, can iget into quaidazam medical college sargodha ,punjab medical college or ayub medical college
> 
> need urgent reply


dude we're in the same boat. i've got 797 equivalence and 660, 660, and 670 sat II lol. i also listed sargodha and punjab. 
we definitely have a chance for these schools. inshAllah we'll get in.


----------



## halooo

would u know the merit for last year and do u know the fees for foreign candidate for university of lahore


----------



## Ghani1992

halooo said:


> would u know the merit for last year and do u know the fees for foreign candidate for university of lahore


it's really hard to find any merit list for students in HEC's self-finance. i'm not sure if they even post a list online...you just get a call. but seriously you do have a good chance of getting in so definitely apply. the deadline is the 21st of september. also what country did you come from?


----------



## halooo

im from ireland


----------



## Ghani1992

halooo said:


> im from ireland


i calculated your self-finance merit percentage. it is 78.52%.
i also tried to search for the fee structure at uol but couldn't find it :/
try giving them a call


----------



## halooo

how did u calculate it
can u tell me the formula


----------



## Ghani1992

halooo said:


> how did u calculate it
> can u tell me the formula


Okay so 60% is the weitage for fsc and 40% for satII
fsc is 1100 marks so 1100 x 0.6 = 660
sat II is 2400 marks (3 subjects) so 2400 x 0.4 = 960
maximum possible marks are 660 + 960 = 1620

For fsc you got 780 so 780 x 0.6 = 468
for satII you got 2010 so 2010 x 0.4 = 804
your total is 468 + 804 = 1272

Your marks / total marks: 1272 / 1620 = 0.78518
x 100 = 78.52%


----------



## sdar

*Help*

Hi every one my name is sarah and i am currently residing in the US i did my 9th and 10th grade in pakistan and took physics and chemistry and then i had to move to US i did my 11th and 12th here in the US with biology, earth science and physical science can i still apply to AGU ? after getting my IBCC certificate i knw my grades will be effected alot but if i do very well on my SAT I and SAT II do i have a good chance to get in ? And is it going to be safe for me to stay in a hostel for i will be living alone ? Please someone who has been a foreign student and gotten in help me through it ...!! thank you, i really am in a frenzy deciding what to do ....  i also have a thread u can post all ur comments on my thread that way it would much more easier for me to see ur replies !!


----------



## Ghani1992

What is AGU?


----------



## sdar

*Help*

AGU is Aga Khan University !!


----------



## Ghani1992

No. It's AKU


----------



## sdar

My bad i am so worried these days can not even get the name right any way do u have any information abt AKU acceptence for foreign students ??


----------



## Ghani1992

Not really :/


----------



## Ghani1992

I am a foreign student but I haven't applied in AKU


----------



## halooo

Ghani1992 said:


> I am a foreign student but I haven't applied in AKU


is bds easier mbbs as in bds u have to complete physio and biochem in first year and when are we suppose to hear from hec


----------



## Ghani1992

We'll hear from HEC at the end of October or very beginning of November


----------



## halooo

Ghani1992 said:


> We'll hear from HEC at the end of October or very beginning of November


can a person get into sargodha with 760


----------



## Ghani1992

Tell me your fsc score and sat II scores.


----------



## SAMREEN

Do any of you more people applying on foreing seats within Lahore. I just know one other person besides myself, who is on this forum. I have no idea about anyone else.


----------



## halooo

his scores are 756 in fsc and 670,650,and 550


----------



## Ghani1992

72.4% is his aggregate. I think he has good chances.


----------



## Ghani1992

Halooo your aggregate is 76.01%. That's good.


----------



## sdar

*Ghanni1992*

I got 533 in my ninth and tenth grade in pakistan in science and then i camr hee to the US. I am giving u my grades of eleventh and 12th grade can u make an aggrigate for me and tell me if it is good or not for applying 

Biology 85
biology 85
Marketing principe 94
Marketing principle 94
MAth 88
Math 88 

All the above are for one semester and they are all different courses 

Second semester 11th grade 

Am Lit/ comp 89
american govt. 90
Math II 83
personal fitness 99
physical science 95
US history 82
and art 95

i do not actually have the 12 grade grades with me can u do woith this and tell me what does my agrigrate comes up to? 

Thank you


----------



## sahernaqvi

Thanks, this thread really helped me. I pray that everyone gets admission into their choice of school.


----------



## Ghani1992

sdar said:


> I got 533 in my ninth and tenth grade in pakistan in science and then i camr hee to the US. I am giving u my grades of eleventh and 12th grade can u make an aggrigate for me and tell me if it is good or not for applying
> 
> Biology 85
> biology 85
> Marketing principe 94
> Marketing principle 94
> MAth 88
> Math 88
> 
> All the above are for one semester and they are all different courses
> 
> Second semester 11th grade
> 
> Am Lit/ comp 89
> american govt. 90
> Math II 83
> personal fitness 99
> physical science 95
> US history 82
> and art 95
> 
> i do not actually have the 12 grade grades with me can u do woith this and tell me what does my agrigrate comes up to?
> 
> Thank you


im sorry sdar. This is quite difficult for me to calculate. And this will not make an aggregate - it will make an equivalence score for 11th grade only. You can find the equivalence formula on Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad


----------



## hudanasir

please can some1 help me with conversions here :S
i did O levels frm abroad. here are my grades..
Eng A*
maths A*
phy A*
chem A*
bio A*
urdu B 
ICT A

and then i gave my A levels (abroad too)
Bio C
chem A

now when i came to PAK they want a third subject in A level so im studying for physics and to be on the safe side im appearing for islamiyat and pak studies in Olevels too in 2013. Im expecting A's in all three ( INSHAALLAH)

Please help convert my grades ( including phy islaamiyat n pak studies)
Also tell me whats the 10 or 20% deduction..?? :S


----------



## saeedanjum

As you have passed o-level from abroad so IBCC will use 5 subjects for your equivalence. You have 5A* so your o-level equivalence will be 90%. If you get three A in the a-level then equivalence will be (8*90) + 85 + 85 +85 = 975/1100 which will be 88.6%. 10% or 20% deduction is only for internal examinations not for o-level and a-level. 

You will have a great chance to get in with these marks if you get similar marks in the entry test as well. If you are a dual national then you can apply through HEC and EAD as well on SFS and PTAP.

Regards

Saeed
[h=6][/h]


----------



## hudanasir

Firstly thanks a ton for the instant reply. Secondly I am a Pakistani national (though my father works abroad) and I will apply as a local only.
So now about the Olevel subjects..I visited alot of unis in karachi n majority of them adviced me to appear fr islamyat n pak studies :s
And are you sure the deductions arent for o/a levels ??
Also could you please brief me regarding entry tests ?? mcat ?? nts ?? are they different ?? which ones do i have to appear fr in sindh ?? and around when means what time of the year ?? 

Thankyou in advance


----------



## abby

if you are a pakistani national u'll have to take islamiat and pak studies and urdu.... without it you cant get into any medical college...thts wht hppnd to my bro he studies in china now...lucky i took all three n em off to mbbsmc ...good luck


----------



## saeedanjum

I think it is nothing to do with Pakistani national or not. They require Islamiat, Pak Studies and Urdu if you have passed your exams from Pakistan but if you have passed all subjects of both o-level and a-level from abroad then these will not be required. If you have done your a-level from Pakistan or you are doing your Physics from Pakistan then you will have to pass Islamiat, Pak Studies and Urdu.

If you have passed all your exams from abroad and now doing Physics from Pakistan then it will be worth going abroad again to take Physics exam. You can confirm this from IBCC. You can get more information and IBCC contact details from IBCC wwebsite at:

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad


----------



## jito234

Hey guys,
I got my provisional equivalence certificate from IBCC a couple months ago and now, I applied for the real thing. The IBCC people said that they sent some things to my high school but so far, my high school hasn't received anything. 
So, I was just wondering what kind of things do they need verification about? I read in some previous pages of this thread that they need some sort of verification letter...
Please let me know if you guys know anything about this or got your equivalence done etc. 
Thanks


----------



## heartbreak

jito234 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got my provisional equivalence certificate from IBCC a couple months ago and now, I applied for the real thing. The IBCC people said that they sent some things to my high school but so far, my high school hasn't received anything.
> So, I was just wondering what kind of things do they need verification about? I read in some previous pages of this thread that they need some sort of verification letter...
> Please let me know if you guys know anything about this or got your equivalence done etc.
> Thanks


Yeah I got my equivalence the exact same way. And had the same problem with the verification stuff. And what's more, I'm from Canada too!

I think they're asking for a verification letter from your high school to prove that you actually did study from that school. What you should do is ask your high school to compose a letter confirming that you have studied from there and fulfilled all requirements and all that. And then send it to the IBCC. I think that's what they're asking for. At least that was what they were asking for in my case. The IBCC really messes up in these cases, so you're gonna have to take the initiative yourself and not depend on the IBCC to handle it.


----------



## chrysognous22

*IBCC Equivalence*

Hi I need help from somebody. I did O levels many years ago June 2004/05. I did 7 O levels which included Islamic studies, Pak studies, Urdu and English plus Economics, Commerce and Accounting. What I want to know is Can i Get equivalence since I dont have Maths in O Levels. I have read somewhere that Maths only became Compulsory after June 2006. Is it true ? secondly i want to know that I have done 2 A levels, is it sufficient for equivalence.


----------



## saeedanjum

I think you need 8 O-levels including English and Math and 3 A-Level subjects for equivalence.


----------



## Muhammad

*Muhammad*

Hi Guys

Just a quick question please! I finished my Fsc back in Pakistan with chemistry, Physics and maths. I did not study biology in Fsc and then moved to Australia, here I did Bachelor of Biomedical science. So, the question is that will IBCC consider my Biomedical science subjects as year 12 biology and give me the equivalent certificate?


----------



## M-D

which uni did you do your biomedical science degree from in Australia?


----------



## Muhammad

Griffith university


----------



## M-D

did you try to get into med school in Australia for 2014? have you done the GAMSAT?


----------



## Muhammad

Did you apply to pakistani medical college. What did they say about year 12 biology


----------



## MOAH

SAT has the option on which scores u can send and u can send these without informing or notifying the college u had written previous tests of the same subject it is all confidential.


----------



## Adil Ajmal

*A Levels Equivalence*

Can i get equivalence on 2 A levels subjects cleared ? humanities/G.science group ? what is the conv.formula for these group ?


----------



## kanga

Hey can someone please tell me what courses IBCC need to convert the scores. Response is urgently needed!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

- - - Updated - - -

Hey can someone please tell me what courses IBCC need to convert the scores. Response is urgently needed!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

- - - Updated - - -

Hey I need to know what subjects IBCC when they convert the scores?????????????????? Response urgently needed. Thank you so much


----------



## kanga

Can a founder please answer the questions. Its important and I urgently need to know!


----------



## rose98

For a college like KE what woe be he require GPA because I'm an American student and my GPA is between 3.9 and 4.0. Would that be good enough?


----------



## Hiba Mir

I'm applying for my equivalence and I was wondering do I need to go over to Pakistan with my real passport or will attested copies do?


----------



## Emma101

attested copies will do for sure!


----------



## Hiba Mir

Thank you so so much, I really did not want to have to go over unless it was necessary! :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

rose98 said:


> For a college like KE what woe be he require GPA because I'm an American student and my GPA is between 3.9 and 4.0. Would that be good enough?



they don't look at GPA only equivalence. If you have all of mostly As then you should have a high equivalence which give you a solid chance of getting a seat. Just do well on SATs


----------



## Talha_A

*Hi there everyone! So I'm in a bit of a dilemma and I really need some help please (this is also my first post on medstudentz  ). **
*
*Right, so I attended school in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and I did IGCSEs and A-Levels. In my school, after grade 8, you choose whether you want to go into the British Stream and do IGCSEs or go into the American stream and do regular school, as in like regular school exams and all that. No external exams. Also, before 11th grade you choose whether you want to again do the British stream or the American stream. If you continue with the British stream you do A-levels (AS and A2) and if you do the American stream, again it's regular high school, and you get final report cards and so on. I should also mention that if you're in the British stream, after any grade (e.g. After grade 9, 10 or 11) you can switch to the American stream and continue with regular school and school exams and so on. At any point, in any stream, you can also do SAT 1 and /or SAT 2 exams. *
*
*
*Now onto my problem. *
*
*
*I went with the British stream in grade 9 and did IGCSEs and alhamdulillah did fine. I got 5A*s , 2As and a B (A*s in Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English as a second language and Business. 2As in Math and Economics and a B in computer.) I then continued in the British stream and did A-levels. In AS, in biology, chemistry and physics I got ACC respectively. Then I did A2 and (disastrously) got CCD in bio chem and physics (have no idea how it happened, thought I did really well :/ ). Now if I get an equivalence certificate made then I feel the marks won't be so high because of my overall A-level grades. HOWEVER, in my school, if you're in the British stream you can still have a high school report made, based on your performance throughout the year, which is what I did. So now I also have a 12th-grade high school report with 94% total out of 100% (about 3.8 or 3.9 GPA)*
*
*
*The thing I was wondering is, when I get my equivalence certificate made (gonna do it really really soon), can I give my IGCSE grades and AS grades (like official grade certificates) but instead of my A2 grades, give my high school 12th grade report card? Or would that not work and I have to give 11th grade and 12th grade and forget AS?*
*
*
*I know this is long and tedious to read, but I'm trying to explain how my school works so you guys ask less questions since you have all the info and I can possibly get an answer quicker *
*
*
*I should also mention that I've done SAT 1 and got 1750 and did SAT 2 and got 580, 600 and 690. *
*
*
*I'd appreciate any help you guys can give, thanks a lot! 
*


----------



## znb18

i just saw ur post im in the same boat as u can u please tell me what were ur total marks? i also did fsc part 1 from pak except my marks were very low 67% and now im doing 12 grade from US


----------



## khan000000000

actually znb you should have completed fs.c part 2 in pakistan ...all you need is a minimum of 60% 660/1100 and then take sat 2 and apply under self finance scheme

- - - Updated - - -

actually znb you should have completed fs.c part 2 in pakistan ...all you need is a minimum of 60% 660/1100 and then take sat 2 and apply under self finance scheme ..


----------



## znb13_1994

i'm in a huge rut here. I did my o'levels and then i moved to america. i got my equivalence certificeate for o'levels after two weeks but i only got a provisional one for my american grades. i called ibcc and they said they have to contact my school for verification. i called my school and they said they have verified everything. so i called ibcc again and they said it will take time. the provisional certificate is only valid for three months. three months have passed. i was in pakistan for the whole ibcc process but now i'm back in usa. *what do i do? *i have to apply to all the private unis. i'm applying on overseas seat. will the unis still accept the provisional certificate?


----------



## ASHAH96

Listen up dudes these o level grades you're all mentioning don't they have to be for specific subjects. I mean i have 4 As and 5 Bs in olevels and at the moment I'm doing A2 i got, CCD in and I'm resitting theD and also one part of C to boost my grade, if I can get atleat BBB will i be able to grt in to medical college in Pakistan considering i will be doing the MCAT test too.


----------



## 1bilalm

guyz can any body tell me how do they give the equivalence for the IB (international Baccalaureate) thanks a lot

- - - Updated - - -

guyz could u plz let my know the equivalence formula that the ibcc uses for IB (International Baccleurate) thanks a lot..


----------



## Aleena Imran

One question.. I'm doing HSSC by FBISE which is from pakistan but i have studied my highschool in Qatar and i took my papers in Qatar as well.. do i still need an IBCC equivalence certificate???? Thanks


----------



## UjalaSuhale1

Hey all! Aoa, I'm an overseas student from Kuwait. I did my O'Levels in 2011 and scored following grades:-
Biology: B
Chemistry: A
Physics: B
Maths: B
I.T: B
English: C
I then did AS in following subjects scoring grades as follows.
Biology: C
Chemistry: C
Physics: D
After all this I decided to take a gap year which was 2013.
And so, as of now its 2014. I appeared in Chemistry and Biology of A2 and scored 2D's, Respectively.
I'd gone thorugh some forums and got to know that in Pakistan, if you're planning of pursuing a career in Medicine all in all you ought to have with your are 3 subjects. Therefore, I decided to take my physics A2 in the upcoming January 2015 as my board is Edexcel. Right? So now my question to all you folks out there is that, Is it okay ìf I took a gap year in between my AS and A2. Also, this coming January would unfortunately happen to be my 2nd year in A2. Will Ibcc be cool with it? And yes, I would be really grateful if anyone you could workout my A' levels equilance! I await the replies. Kind Regards!


----------



## ms1995

With your current grades = very low equivalence. Won't get you into competitive private colleges. Might get you into some new college thats not known much on the overseas quota. 
Govt colleges = no chance.


----------



## UjalaSuhale1

ms1995 said:


> With your current grades = very low equivalence. Won't get you into competitive private colleges. Might get you into some new college thats not known much on the overseas quota.
> Govt colleges = no chance.


I know they aren't good at all. I'm still left with my A2 physics. If possible, Could you please let me know the Equivalence? I'm planning to apply at any private medical college. Also, Could you recommend me any new college as I hardly know anything about Pakistan?


----------



## bonbon

Can someone please tell me that do you have to get the equivalence of igcse and a'levels in the year you're planning to apply for Med school or you've to get the igcse one before applying for the alevel one and since admission start before alevel results are out what do we do about that. Oh and not the right thread to ask this but as I have done my igcse and doing my AS and A2 in Jeddah do I stand a chance to get into private unis as a Local candidate??


----------



## livelife

Aleena Imran said:


> One question.. I'm doing HSSC by FBISE which is from pakistan but i have studied my highschool in Qatar and i took my papers in Qatar as well.. do i still need an IBCC equivalence certificate???? Thanks


no you dont


----------



## wasiq9990

Hi All, i have 2 questions...
1) Does IBCC differentiate between Physics B and Physics C & between Calculus AB and Calculus BC? (for engineering)
2) Can we get a separate equivalency for O levels and a separate one for APs (Advanced Placement). (In addition to the american system i also have o levels - 6 A*s)

Thx a bunch!


----------



## kobefan234

rose98 said:


> For a college like KE what woe be he require GPA because I'm an American student and my GPA is between 3.9 and 4.0. Would that be good enough?


I am from US as well. Pak med school programs ( mbbs ) only care about SAT II. I talked to like 50 principle's / dean's and they all told me USA SAT II or gtfo


----------



## alyun_tariq

By the way do you know what sort of stamps are required from the school as in the school stamp? And What needs to be written in those letters ?


----------



## disguised_angel

alyun_tariq said:


> By the way do you know what sort of stamps are required from the school as in the school stamp? And What needs to be written in those letters ?


What letters are you talking about?


----------



## alyun_tariq

*IBCC*



disguised_angel said:


> What letters are you talking about?


the verification thingy...its the thing the IBCC asks for verification from the school ...
i think they ask for a letter (thats what i saw in the previous posts of people here) 

thats exacly what im asking what does the IBCC actually ask for ?
i just want this equivalecy to be over to be honest


----------



## BilalSyed

alyun_tariq said:


> the verification thingy...its the thing the IBCC asks for verification from the school ...
> i think they ask for a letter (thats what i saw in the previous posts of people here)
> 
> thats exacly what im asking what does the IBCC actually ask for ?
> i just want this equivalecy to be over to be honest


I had a similar issue, IBCC was pulling some bs with my grade 9 marks and credit count, even though they had no idea about how it works here, so I had to go to my school and asked the principal to write a letter on the official school letterhead explaining what they wanted to know. My principal then signed it, put our school seal on it, attached her business card, put the letter in an envelope and sealed the envelope with golden sticker seal. I asked for an open copy of the letter as well, which I scanned over to my uncle so he could give IBCC a copy and they could begin processing my case, while the official sealed envelope reached in the mail. Wasted probably around 400$ mailing back and forth for idiotic complications that I had already made sure I explained if they bothered to read the damn credit count allocations document and curriculums I had sent straight from the Ministry of Education's website. My uncle told me they gave him all of that back and said they did not need it and to get rid of them (even though they listed it on their required documents list, and it would have explained all of the issues they had), and then the next time my uncle went to their office, suddenly they needed those documents. Very unimpressed with their stressful process. I'm lucky I got my equivalency on time.


----------



## disguised_angel

go on their website, it should give you a list of things you need but tbh they didn't even take all of what was required. Like my parents had to get documents attested by the courts etc. it was a hectic process and then when my uncle went to submit everything they were like we don't need these just these. But just in case do everything that they have listed as the required documents.you will need like your school accredited information and your diploma and other certificates attested. They want a letter from the school explaining all the symbols on the transcript when if they look at it carefully the abbreviations are explained at the back of the transcript. But you dont need like a specific seal or anything it just has to be a non opened document for all the things they said they want sealed.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and you might wanna get your documents quick because they do take like 2 weeks for the equivalence to come in and medical colleges application deadlines are like on the edge now.


----------



## alyun_tariq

BilalSyed said:


> I had a similar issue, IBCC was pulling some bs with my grade 9 marks and credit count, even though they had no idea about how it works here, so I had to go to my school and asked the principal to write a letter on the official school letterhead explaining what they wanted to know. My principal then signed it, put our school seal on it, attached her business card, put the letter in an envelope and sealed the envelope with golden sticker seal. I asked for an open copy of the letter as well, which I scanned over to my uncle so he could give IBCC a copy and they could begin processing my case, while the official sealed envelope reached in the mail. Wasted probably around 400$ mailing back and forth for idiotic complications that I had already made sure I explained if they bothered to read the damn credit count allocations document and curriculums I had sent straight from the Ministry of Education's website. My uncle told me they gave him all of that back and said they did not need it and to get rid of them (even though they listed it on their required documents list, and it would have explained all of the issues they had), and then the next time my uncle went to their office, suddenly they needed those documents. Very unimpressed with their stressful process. I'm lucky I got my equivalency on time.


EXACTLY !! Even i had to go to school a million times ._._.So did u get your provisional equivalency done ? Or you have the original certificate ? If you have the original one then do you know what the ibcc asks for verification from the school ?

- - - Updated - - -



disguised_angel said:


> go on their website, it should give you a list of things you need but tbh they didn't even take all of what was required. Like my parents had to get documents attested by the courts etc. it was a hectic process and then when my uncle went to submit everything they were like we don't need these just these. But just in case do everything that they have listed as the required documents.you will need like your school accredited information and your diploma and other certificates attested. They want a letter from the school explaining all the symbols on the transcript when if they look at it carefully the abbreviations are explained at the back of the transcript. But you dont need like a specific seal or anything it just has to be a non opened document for all the things they said they want sealed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh and you might wanna get your documents quick because they do take like 2 weeks for the equivalence to come in and medical colleges application deadlines are like on the edge now.


Woww that srsly must have been exhausting .Even im like waiting for verification from my school and im actually desperate for this last verification step process .I hope it finishes soon.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way when are the admissions closing for medical schools?


----------



## disguised_angel

By the way when are the admissions closing for medical schools?[/QUOTE]

it depends on what medical colleges you want to apply to. but from my knowledge for some of the colleges like AMC and Bahria University the deadline has surpassed. If you give me a specific college then i can probably tell you the deadline.  I've done like a phd on med schools in pak


----------



## BilalSyed

alyun_tariq said:


> EXACTLY !! Even i had to go to school a million times ._._.So did u get your provisional equivalency done ? Or you have the original certificate ? If you have the original one then do you know what the ibcc asks for verification from the school ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Woww that srsly must have been exhausting .Even im like waiting for verification from my school and im actually desperate for this last verification step process .I hope it finishes soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By the way when are the admissions closing for medical schools?



I got my provisional certificate. As far as the school verification goes, I just went to my school board's website and found their list of high schools. I printed that page off and sent it with my other documents and they did not say anything was wrong with it so that might work for you as well.


----------



## alyun_tariq

disguised_angel said:


> By the way when are the admissions closing for medical schools?


it depends on what medical colleges you want to apply to. but from my knowledge for some of the colleges like AMC and Bahria University the deadline has surpassed. If you give me a specific college then i can probably tell you the deadline.  I've done like a phd on med schools in pak[/QUOTE]
There are a few colleges i want to know about like CMH,lmdc,sharif,Nums ._.Yea i guess thats all.Maybe you can suggest me good medical colleges

- - - Updated - - -



BilalSyed said:


> I got my provisional certificate. As far as the school verification goes, I just went to my school board's website and found their list of high schools. I printed that page off and sent it with my other documents and they did not say anything was wrong with it so that might work for you as well.


Wow wait you sent it yourself ! Isn't the school responsible for sending these verified documents back to ibcc ..And then that probably means that you didnt have to contact your school .You just did it all by yourself ?:!:


----------



## BilalSyed

alyun_tariq said:


> it depends on what medical colleges you want to apply to. but from my knowledge for some of the colleges like AMC and Bahria University the deadline has surpassed. If you give me a specific college then i can probably tell you the deadline.  I've done like a phd on med schools in pak


There are a few colleges i want to know about like CMH,lmdc,sharif,Nums ._.Yea i guess thats all.Maybe you can suggest me good medical colleges

- - - Updated - - -


Wow wait you sent it yourself ! Isn't the school responsible for sending these verified documents back to ibcc ..And then that probably means that you didnt have to contact your school .You just did it all by yourself ?:!:[/QUOTE]


Hmmm, not too sure about the school sending any verified documents that's the first I've ever heard of that. Although I did have some letters sent from my school when IBCC was trying to figure out my grade 9 credit count, and my school's business card was attached, so maybe that was sufficient. But they hadn't mentioned anything like that.


----------



## disguised_angel

BilalSyed said:


> There are a few colleges i want to know about like CMH,lmdc,sharif,Nums ._.Yea i guess thats all.Maybe you can suggest me good medical colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> okay so if you wanna apply to nums then I'm guessing your applying to AMC and its deadline has already passed. CMH is a great private college with an awesome building and architecture but kinda on the expensive side. I called them and they told me that it was gonna be like $23,000 if you add hostel and tuition and everything else. I talked to their finance department to ask if their foreign seats got filled up last year and they were like well no we had foreigners but still had seats left (i wonder why with that tuition). Shairf is an okay college with the same $18,000 tuition per year like most punjab private medical colleges for students applying on foreign seats. LMDC is good to and has the same fee structure as sharif. I called them too and their foreign seats didnt get filled up either last year. But this is a good college since it has been around for awhile. if you have the kinda money to spend like $25,000 at least per year including your own personal finances then definitely got to CMH.


----------



## alyun_tariq

disguised_angel said:


> BilalSyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few colleges i want to know about like CMH,lmdc,sharif,Nums ._.Yea i guess thats all.Maybe you can suggest me good medical colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> okay so if you wanna apply to nums then I'm guessing your applying to AMC and its deadline has already passed. CMH is a great private college with an awesome building and architecture but kinda on the expensive side. I called them and they told me that it was gonna be like $23,000 if you add hostel and tuition and everything else. I talked to their finance department to ask if their foreign seats got filled up last year and they were like well no we had foreigners but still had seats left (i wonder why with that tuition). Shairf is an okay college with the same $18,000 tuition per year like most punjab private medical colleges for students applying on foreign seats. LMDC is good to and has the same fee structure as sharif. I called them too and their foreign seats didnt get filled up either last year. But this is a good college since it has been around for awhile. if you have the kinda money to spend like $25,000 at least per year including your own personal finances then definitely got to CMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly 2300 dollar is alot maybe thene ill have to try with local seats but again theres alot of competition and there isn't any garruntee that ill get great score in the entry test ._thanks anyways
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> BilalSyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few colleges i want to know about like CMH,lmdc,sharif,Nums ._.Yea i guess thats all.Maybe you can suggest me good medical colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Wow wait you sent it yourself ! Isn't the school responsible for sending these verified documents back to ibcc ..And then that probably means that you didnt have to contact your school .You just did it all by yourself ?:!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, not too sure about the school sending any verified documents that's the first I've ever heard of that. Although I did have some letters sent from my school when IBCC was trying to figure out my grade 9 credit count, and my school's business card was attached, so maybe that was sufficient. But they hadn't mentioned anything like that.
Click to expand...

Maybe your process was already done in the beginning .Because they actually want to verify that the student studied in this school or not

- - - Updated - - -

By the way quick important question do You know what was the merit for BDS last year in CMH .It'll be a great Help:roll:


----------



## disguised_angel

alyun_tariq said:


> Maybe your process was already done in the beginning .Because they actually want to verify that the student studied in this school or not
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By the way quick important question do You know what was the merit for BDS last year in CMH .It'll be a great Help:roll:


bds on foreign seats or local?

- - - Updated - - -

If you wanna apply to cheaper private colleges then look for private colleges out of punjab.


----------



## alyun_tariq

disguised_angel said:


> bds on foreign seats or local?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If you wanna apply to cheaper private colleges then look for private colleges out of punjab.


Both actually


----------

